# Ho saltato il fosso



## oro.blu (17 Novembre 2015)

Ciao. Non so da dove cominciare.
Ho un periodo in cui, oltre che ad avere una vera e propria ESPLOSIONE ORMONALE provo una forte attrazione verso i ragazzi più giovani... Non sono ne bella ne sexi... esco poco se non per andare in palestra (di sole donne) quindi occasioni non ne ho. Ho voluto provare ad iscrivermi in uno di quei siti di incontri, dichiarando la mia vera età, dicendo che sono sposata, mettendo le mie vere foto...dicendo solo che volevo fare nuove conoscenze scopo amicizia. Ho ricevuto centinaia di contatti. Parecchi li ho scartati subito. Ma c'era un ragazzo più giovane, carino che diceva di trovarmi carina. Be non male. Abbiamo chattato un po' divagando anche nel sessuale...nonostante i brividi all'inizio sono rimasta molto nel vago. Mi chiede di incontrarci per un caffè... Discutiamo un po' su questa cosa. Un po' perché avevo paura un po' perché ho una famiglia. Dovevo trovare il momento giusto. Alla fine troviamo un compromesso, dopo tre giorni... durante l'attesa l'atmosfera si scalda, cadiamo in discorsi sempre più spinti... Il caffè si trasforma in un appuntamento a "luci rosse". OK tutto bene, consapevole di quello che facevo...
Be è andato tutto storto. Ci siamo trovati, mi aspettavo qualche bacio, qualche carezza...invece è partito subito a ravanarmi le tette e a chiedermi un pompino. OK l'avevo messo in previsione, come avevo messo in previsione di farci sesso. Quello che non mi aspettavo era di fare sesso con un bimbominkia che pensava di essere un supermacio e che non mi ha fatto provare assolutamente nulla, che si è pure offeso quando gli ho detto che non mi è piaciuto. Ancora di più si è offeso quando gli ho detto che non intendevo più rivederlo. Mi ha detto che come donna monogama da quasi 30 anni non capivo nulla che lui ha sempre soddisfatto tutte le donne e via cavolate del genere. 
Mi sono sentita PRESA IN GIRO E STUPIDA. Volevo fare un esperienza sessuale ed è venuta fuori una seduta terapeutica per un ragazzo che si sente adone ed invece è una mezza cartuccia...ma purtroppo non sono una brava psicologa...e così ne è venuta fuori una mezza tragedia, per lui. Pensavo volesse piangere. Ad un certo punto e perfino uscito un Nessuno mi capisce!! 
Ma possibile che una volta, dico una volta nella vita faccio una pazzia e mi va così di MM. Stranamente non mi pesa quello che ho fatto, il tradimento intendo (infondo mio marito anni fa ha avuto un amante per tre anni). Mi secca altamente che non sia stata una cosa SPETTACOLARE. Perché non intendo farlo mai più, non intendo rovinare quello che è ora la mia vita. Ma ho sprecato questo colpo di testa in modo schifoso, senza capire che chi andavo a trovare era un insicuro... be questo è quanto


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Ciao. Non so da dove cominciare.
> Ho un periodo in cui, oltre che ad avere una vera e propria ESPLOSIONE ORMONALE provo una forte attrazione verso i ragazzi più giovani... Non sono ne bella ne sexi... esco poco se non per andare in palestra (di sole donne) quindi occasioni non ne ho. Ho voluto provare ad iscrivermi in uno di quei siti di incontri, dichiarando la mia vera età, dicendo che sono sposata, mettendo le mie vere foto...dicendo solo che volevo fare nuove conoscenze scopo amicizia. Ho ricevuto centinaia di contatti. Parecchi li ho scartati subito. Ma c'era un ragazzo più giovane, carino che diceva di trovarmi carina. Be non male. Abbiamo chattato un po' divagando anche nel sessuale...nonostante i brividi all'inizio sono rimasta molto nel vago. Mi chiede di incontrarci per un caffè... Discutiamo un po' su questa cosa. Un po' perché avevo paura un po' perché ho una famiglia. Dovevo trovare il momento giusto. Alla fine troviamo un compromesso, dopo tre giorni... durante l'attesa l'atmosfera si scalda, cadiamo in discorsi sempre più spinti... Il caffè si trasforma in un appuntamento a "luci rosse". OK tutto bene, consapevole di quello che facevo...
> Be è andato tutto storto. Ci siamo trovati, mi aspettavo qualche bacio, qualche carezza...invece è partito subito a ravanarmi le tette e a chiedermi un pompino. OK l'avevo messo in previsione, come avevo messo in previsione di farci sesso. Quello che non mi aspettavo era di fare sesso con un bimbominkia che pensava di essere un supermacio e che non mi ha fatto provare assolutamente nulla, che si è pure offeso quando gli ho detto che non mi è piaciuto. Ancora di più si è offeso quando gli ho detto che non intendevo più rivederlo. Mi ha detto che come donna monogama da quasi 30 anni non capivo nulla che lui ha sempre soddisfatto tutte le donne e via cavolate del genere.
> Mi sono sentita PRESA IN GIRO E STUPIDA. Volevo fare un esperienza sessuale ed è venuta fuori una seduta terapeutica per un ragazzo che si sente adone ed invece è una mezza cartuccia...ma purtroppo non sono una brava psicologa...e così ne è venuta fuori una mezza tragedia, per lui. Pensavo volesse piangere. Ad un certo punto e perfino uscito un Nessuno mi capisce!!
> Ma possibile che una volta, dico una volta nella vita faccio una pazzia e mi va così di MM. Stranamente non mi pesa quello che ho fatto, il tradimento intendo (infondo mio marito anni fa ha avuto un amante per tre anni). Mi secca altamente che non sia stata una cosa SPETTACOLARE. Perché non intendo farlo mai più, non intendo rovinare quello che è ora la mia vita. Ma ho sprecato questo colpo di testa in modo schifoso, senza capire che chi andavo a trovare era un insicuro... be questo è quanto


Benvenuta  anche te però te li vai a cercare in chat, chi pensavi di trovare ?  questa esplosione ormonale da cosa dipende cause emotive o farmacologiche ? ... fare sesso con un bimbominkia in effetti non deve essere esaltante, ma può capitare se si cerca random.  divertente la tua descrizione delle reazioni del bimbominkia.


----------



## Nicka (17 Novembre 2015)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Oddio, scusa...ma è esilarante...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ryoga74 (17 Novembre 2015)

Intanto benvenuta 
Però perdonami non è molto chiara la domanda (sempre che ve ne sia una) di questa discussione che hai aperto.
Hai avuto un'esperienza tutt'altro che memorabile, ne sei consapevole e non vuoi ripetere "l'esperimento". Quindi di cosa vuoi parlare esattamente? 
Non è una critica, ma manca una richiesta di spunto per far partire una discussione che ti possa essere d'aiuto...


----------



## disincantata (17 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Ciao. Non so da dove cominciare.
> Ho un periodo in cui, oltre che ad avere una vera e propria ESPLOSIONE ORMONALE provo una forte attrazione verso i ragazzi più giovani... Non sono ne bella ne sexi... esco poco se non per andare in palestra (di sole donne) quindi occasioni non ne ho. Ho voluto provare ad iscrivermi in uno di quei siti di incontri, dichiarando la mia vera età, dicendo che sono sposata, mettendo le mie vere foto...dicendo solo che volevo fare nuove conoscenze scopo amicizia. Ho ricevuto centinaia di contatti. Parecchi li ho scartati subito. Ma c'era un ragazzo più giovane, carino che diceva di trovarmi carina. Be non male. Abbiamo chattato un po' divagando anche nel sessuale...nonostante i brividi all'inizio sono rimasta molto nel vago. Mi chiede di incontrarci per un caffè... Discutiamo un po' su questa cosa. Un po' perché avevo paura un po' perché ho una famiglia. Dovevo trovare il momento giusto. Alla fine troviamo un compromesso, dopo tre giorni... durante l'attesa l'atmosfera si scalda, cadiamo in discorsi sempre più spinti... Il caffè si trasforma in un appuntamento a "luci rosse". OK tutto bene, consapevole di quello che facevo...
> Be è andato tutto storto. Ci siamo trovati, mi aspettavo qualche bacio, qualche carezza...invece è partito subito a ravanarmi le tette e a chiedermi un pompino. OK l'avevo messo in previsione, come avevo messo in previsione di farci sesso. Quello che non mi aspettavo era di fare sesso con un bimbominkia che pensava di essere un supermacio e che non mi ha fatto provare assolutamente nulla, che si è pure offeso quando gli ho detto che non mi è piaciuto. Ancora di più si è offeso quando gli ho detto che non intendevo più rivederlo. Mi ha detto che come donna monogama da quasi 30 anni non capivo nulla che lui ha sempre soddisfatto tutte le donne e via cavolate del genere.
> Mi sono sentita PRESA IN GIRO E STUPIDA. Volevo fare un esperienza sessuale ed è venuta fuori una seduta terapeutica per un ragazzo che si sente adone ed invece è una mezza cartuccia...ma purtroppo non sono una brava psicologa...e così ne è venuta fuori una mezza tragedia, per lui. Pensavo volesse piangere. Ad un certo punto e perfino uscito un Nessuno mi capisce!!
> Ma possibile che una volta, dico una volta nella vita faccio una pazzia e mi va così di MM. Stranamente non mi pesa quello che ho fatto, il tradimento intendo (infondo mio marito anni fa ha avuto un amante per tre anni). Mi secca altamente che non sia stata una cosa SPETTACOLARE. Perché non intendo farlo mai più, non intendo rovinare quello che è ora la mia vita. Ma ho sprecato questo colpo di testa in modo schifoso, senza capire che chi andavo a trovare era un insicuro... be questo è quanto



Tu 30  e lui  15?????

Dovevi essere tu a fare da nave scuola!


----------



## oro.blu (17 Novembre 2015)

**



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Benvenuta  anche te però te li vai a cercare in chat, chi pensavi di trovare ?  questa esplosione ormonale da cosa dipende cause emotive o farmacologiche ? ... fare sesso con un bimbominkia in effetti non deve essere esaltante, ma può capitare se si cerca random.  divertente la tua descrizione delle reazioni del bimbominkia.


e che ne so cosa cercavo...
mi è andata storta!  L'esplosione ormonale, è cominciata quando ho smesso la pillola dopo tanti anni. Ma non sarebbe un problema, mio marito è felicissimo di soddisfarmi SEMPRE. e sinceramente è ancora un uomo affascinante.
Ma in quel momento mi girava un giovane fresco nuovo :rotfl:

Avevo voglia di raccontarlo a qualcuno.


----------



## oro.blu (17 Novembre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Tu 30  e lui  15?????
> 
> Dovevi essere tu a fare da nave scuola!


ma l'ho chiamato bimbominkia, ma non è poi così bimbo io 46 lui 31...


----------



## oro.blu (17 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Intanto benvenuta
> Però perdonami non è molto chiara la domanda (sempre che ve ne sia una) di questa discussione che hai aperto.
> Hai avuto un'esperienza tutt'altro che memorabile, ne sei consapevole e non vuoi ripetere "l'esperimento". Quindi di cosa vuoi parlare esattamente?
> Non è una critica, ma manca una richiesta di spunto per far partire una discussione che ti possa essere d'aiuto...


niente dovevo condividere, sapere se queste cavolo di cose succedono...scusa io mi aspettavo di "godere" mica di fare da mamma...ho due figli per questo!!!


----------



## perplesso (17 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> e che ne so cosa cercavo...
> mi è andata storta!  L'esplosione ormonale, è cominciata quando ho smesso la pillola dopo tanti anni. Ma non sarebbe un problema, mio marito è felicissimo di soddisfarmi SEMPRE. e sinceramente è ancora un uomo affascinante.
> Ma in quel momento mi girava un giovane fresco nuovo :rotfl:
> 
> Avevo voglia di raccontarlo a qualcuno.


no te prego non dire che rinunci a riprovare.....puoi diventare il nuovo mito di Tradinet


----------



## Ryoga74 (17 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> ma l'ho chiamato bimbominkia, ma non è poi così bimbo io 46 lui 31...


Ma come TRENTUNO?


----------



## danny (17 Novembre 2015)

Sei sicura che una parte di responsabilità per la pessima esperienza non sia attribuibile anche a te che dopo 30 anni non riuscivi a trovarti a tuo agio con una persona sconosciuta?


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> e che ne so cosa cercavo...
> mi è andata storta!  L'esplosione ormonale, è cominciata quando ho smesso la pillola dopo tanti anni. Ma non sarebbe un problema, mio marito è felicissimo di soddisfarmi SEMPRE. e sinceramente è ancora un uomo affascinante.
> Ma in quel momento mi girava un giovane fresco nuovo :rotfl:
> 
> Avevo voglia di raccontarlo a qualcuno.


Si,si, per  carità fai bene a raccontare.


----------



## disincantata (17 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> ma l'ho chiamato bimbominkia, ma non è poi così bimbo io 46 lui 31...



Scusa ma trovarne uno al bar, a teatro in spiaggia no?????

Per fare del buon sesso   uno  ti deve attrarre prima di pensare di farcelo, ti deve piacere.  

MI cadrebbero le braccia ad andarlo a cercare in chat e solo per l'esplosione ormonale, mai sentita senza controparte attraente.

Con tuo marito come va??????


----------



## Ryoga74 (17 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si,si, per  carità fai bene a raccontare.


Sei veramente perfida [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> no te prego non dire che rinunci a riprovare.....puoi diventare il nuovo mito di Tradinet


Eeh ora un mito!!! Così così su due piedi ? 



Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Sei veramente perfida [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


Io sono accogliente 



Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Ma come TRENTUNO?


Ora che hai, cosa ti turba ?


----------



## disincantata (17 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Ma come TRENTUNO?



Su Bari!


----------



## disincantata (17 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ora che hai, cosa ti turba ?


:rotfl:


----------



## Ryoga74 (17 Novembre 2015)

Comunque ribadisco: per quanto tragicomico sia questo episodio, non trovo i motivi di un thread. Così come è scritto, poteva benissimo essere postato in AMORE E SESSO nel thread di Spotless "NON APRITE QUELLA BOCCA"...


----------



## danny (17 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> e che ne so cosa cercavo...
> mi è andata storta!  L'esplosione ormonale, è cominciata quando ho smesso la pillola dopo tanti anni. Ma non sarebbe un problema, mio marito è felicissimo di soddisfarmi SEMPRE. e sinceramente è ancora un uomo affascinante.
> Ma in quel momento mi girava un giovane fresco nuovo :rotfl:
> 
> Avevo voglia di raccontarlo a qualcuno.


Un toy boy qualsiasi praticamente. Anche a me ogni tanto mi gira questa idea e ho un guizzo... una più giovane... perché no. Fresca fresca...  ma... se capitasse a me di non soddisfarla? Non vorrei trovarmela qui dopo a lamentarsi... certe esperienze meglio farle con più convinzione e con chi ci può anche capire. Non usare.


----------



## Ryoga74 (17 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ...
> 
> 
> Ora che hai, cosa ti turba ?


Che uno di 31 anni faccia sta fine e si comporti come il più impacciato dei bimbominkia di 15 anni...


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Comunque ribadisco: per quanto tragicomico sia questo episodio, non trovo i motivi di un thread. Così come è scritto, poteva benissimo essere postato in AMORE E SESSO nel thread di Spotless "NON APRITE QUELLA BOCCA"...


Bravo !!! Per quel 3D sarebbe azzeccata la storia, però oro.blu magari non ha notato il tread di spott e comunque si doveva presentare in qualche modo.


----------



## disincantata (17 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Comunque ribadisco: per quanto tragicomico sia questo episodio, non trovo i motivi di un thread. Così come è scritto, poteva benissimo essere postato in AMORE E SESSO nel thread di Spotless "NON APRITE QUELLA BOCCA"...



È no caro, quella e' 'l'unica cosa che doveva e voleva fare.


----------



## danny (17 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Che uno di 31 anni faccia sta fine e si comporti come il più impacciato dei bimbominkia di 15 anni...


Ma mi sa che lei l'ha freddato non poco eh... coinvolgimento zero.


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Che uno di 31 anni faccia sta fine e si comporti come il più impacciato dei bimbominkia di 15 anni...


C'è chi lo fa anche a 40, se è per questo. Effettivamente il tizio non sembra, dal racconto, questo fulmine di guerra... Oppure oro.blu ha aspettative elevate, standard elevati ... boh


----------



## oro.blu (17 Novembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Sei sicura che una parte di responsabilità per la pessima esperienza non sia attribuibile anche a te che dopo 30 anni non riuscivi a trovarti a tuo agio con una persona sconosciuta?


a non metto in dubbio che non sono più molto pratica... ma sinceramente, ho cominciato io a baciarlo... lui diceva che era eccitatissimo (???) mi ha chiesto di fargli un pompino... e gliel'ho fatto. Continuava a dirmi che era eccitatissimo, ma a me non sembrava. Per questo gli ho chiesto se sbagliavo qualcosa o se non gli piacevo abbastanza, ma lui continuava a dire che andavo benissimo e che era molto eccitato... Bolo.
Non metto in dubbio che sono "fuori dai giochi" da molto tempo però forse doveva dirmelo almeno ci saremo fatti 4 risate invece di litigare...


----------



## Ryoga74 (17 Novembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Un toy boy qualsiasi praticamente. Anche a me ogni tanto mi gira questa idea e ho un guizzo... una più giovane... perché no. Fresca fresca...  ma... se capitasse a me di non soddisfarla? Non vorrei trovarmela qui dopo... certe esperienze meglio farle con più convinzione e con chi ci può anche capire. Non usare.


A te mio caro una sana scopata senza nessun coinvolgimento, magari con una più giovane, ti farebbe solo bene [emoji6]


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> a non metto in dubbio che non sono più molto pratica... ma sinceramente, ho cominciato io a baciarlo... lui diceva che era eccitatissimo (???) mi ha chiesto di fargli un pompino... e gliel'ho fatto. Continuava a dirmi che era eccitatissimo, ma a me non sembrava. Per questo gli ho chiesto se sbagliavo qualcosa o se non gli piacevo abbastanza, ma lui continuava a dire che andavo benissimo e che era molto eccitato... Bolo.
> Non metto in dubbio che sono "fuori dai giochi" da molto tempo però forse doveva dirmelo almeno ci saremo fatti 4 risate invece di litigare...


Vado OT perché oro.blu ?


----------



## oro.blu (17 Novembre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Scusa ma trovarne uno al bar, a teatro in spiaggia no?????
> 
> Per fare del buon sesso   uno  ti deve attrarre prima di pensare di farcelo, ti deve piacere.
> 
> ...



E si facile se vivi in una grande città e hai libertà di movimento... Non che io sia reclusa in casa, ma lavoro e ho un figlio sedicenne... il paese è piccolo e la gente "mormora"


----------



## danny (17 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> A te mio caro una sana scopata senza nessun coinvolgimento, magari con una più giovane, ti farebbe solo bene [emoji6]


Ma sicuramente.


----------



## Nicka (17 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> a non metto in dubbio che non sono più molto pratica... ma sinceramente, ho cominciato io a baciarlo... lui diceva che era eccitatissimo (???) mi ha chiesto di fargli un pompino... e gliel'ho fatto. Continuava a dirmi che era eccitatissimo, ma a me non sembrava. Per questo gli ho chiesto se sbagliavo qualcosa o se non gli piacevo abbastanza, ma lui continuava a dire che andavo benissimo e che era molto eccitato... Bolo.
> Non metto in dubbio che sono "fuori dai giochi" da molto tempo però forse doveva dirmelo almeno ci saremo fatti 4 risate invece di litigare...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Io già ti adoro!!!
Sta storia è peggio delle mie peggio cazzate!!! :rotfl:


----------



## Lucrezia (17 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Ciao. Non so da dove cominciare.
> Ho un periodo in cui, oltre che ad avere una vera e propria ESPLOSIONE ORMONALE provo una forte attrazione verso i ragazzi più giovani... Non sono ne bella ne sexi... esco poco se non per andare in palestra (di sole donne) quindi occasioni non ne ho. Ho voluto provare ad iscrivermi in uno di quei siti di incontri, dichiarando la mia vera età, dicendo che sono sposata, mettendo le mie vere foto...dicendo solo che volevo fare nuove conoscenze scopo amicizia. Ho ricevuto centinaia di contatti. Parecchi li ho scartati subito. Ma c'era un ragazzo più giovane, carino che diceva di trovarmi carina. Be non male. Abbiamo chattato un po' divagando anche nel sessuale...nonostante i brividi all'inizio sono rimasta molto nel vago. Mi chiede di incontrarci per un caffè... Discutiamo un po' su questa cosa. Un po' perché avevo paura un po' perché ho una famiglia. Dovevo trovare il momento giusto. Alla fine troviamo un compromesso, dopo tre giorni... durante l'attesa l'atmosfera si scalda, cadiamo in discorsi sempre più spinti... Il caffè si trasforma in un appuntamento a "luci rosse". OK tutto bene, consapevole di quello che facevo...
> Be è andato tutto storto. Ci siamo trovati, mi aspettavo qualche bacio, qualche carezza...invece è partito subito a ravanarmi le tette e a chiedermi un pompino. OK l'avevo messo in previsione, come avevo messo in previsione di farci sesso. Quello che non mi aspettavo era di fare sesso con un bimbominkia che pensava di essere un supermacio e che non mi ha fatto provare assolutamente nulla, che si è pure offeso quando gli ho detto che non mi è piaciuto. Ancora di più si è offeso quando gli ho detto che non intendevo più rivederlo. Mi ha detto che come donna monogama da quasi 30 anni non capivo nulla che lui ha sempre soddisfatto tutte le donne e via cavolate del genere.
> Mi sono sentita PRESA IN GIRO E STUPIDA. Volevo fare un esperienza sessuale ed è venuta fuori una seduta terapeutica per un ragazzo che si sente adone ed invece è una mezza cartuccia...ma purtroppo non sono una brava psicologa...e così ne è venuta fuori una mezza tragedia, per lui. Pensavo volesse piangere. Ad un certo punto e perfino uscito un Nessuno mi capisce!!
> Ma possibile che una volta, dico una volta nella vita faccio una pazzia e mi va così di MM. Stranamente non mi pesa quello che ho fatto, il tradimento intendo (infondo mio marito anni fa ha avuto un amante per tre anni). Mi secca altamente che non sia stata una cosa SPETTACOLARE. Perché non intendo farlo mai più, non intendo rovinare quello che è ora la mia vita. Ma ho sprecato questo colpo di testa in modo schifoso, senza capire che chi andavo a trovare era un insicuro... be questo è quanto


Ciao. Sono dubbiosa nei confronti della veridicità del tuo scritto, ma rispondo ugualmente.
 Non c'erano molte possibilità che la cosa andasse meglio di così.  La prima volta che vi vedete in vita vostra è per fare sesso direttamente.  Con te che fai sesso con lo stesso uomo da trent'anni e magari avresti bisogno di abituarti un attimo. Manco il tempo di conoscersi un attimo,  di desiderarsi di persona, che è molto diverso dal desiderarsi on line.  Poi gli dici che non ti è piaciuto e ti aspetti pure che reagisca bene. E poi lo prendi per i fondelli perché non è stato come avresti voluto tu.
 Boh.


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Novembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Io già ti adoro!!!
> Sta storia è peggio delle mie peggio cazzate!!! :rotfl:


Secondo me ti ha letto, proteggi il tuo copyright :rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (17 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Secondo me ti ha letto, proteggi il tuo copyright :rotfl:


Vado a tutelarmi!!!


----------



## Ryoga74 (17 Novembre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> È no caro, quella e' 'l'unica cosa che doveva e voleva fare.


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] 


Nicka ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Io già ti adoro!!!
> Sta storia è peggio delle mie peggio cazzate!!! :rotfl:


Beh insomma quella del catechista con sangue al naso è bandiera al vento è troppo pulp da battere [emoji6]


----------



## danny (17 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> a non metto in dubbio che non sono più molto pratica... ma sinceramente, ho cominciato io a baciarlo... lui diceva che era eccitatissimo (???) mi ha chiesto di fargli un pompino... e gliel'ho fatto. Continuava a dirmi che era eccitatissimo, ma a me non sembrava. Per questo gli ho chiesto se sbagliavo qualcosa o se non gli piacevo abbastanza, ma lui continuava a dire che andavo benissimo e che era molto eccitato... Bolo.
> Non metto in dubbio che sono "fuori dai giochi" da molto tempo però forse doveva dirmelo almeno ci saremo fatti 4 risate invece di litigare...


Va bene essere fuori dai giochi ma se si ammoscia durante un pompino te ne accorgi, no? Può dire quel che vuole lui ma la realtà è tangibile. Quoto Lucrezia. Non si poteva pretendere di più cmq.


----------



## Nicka (17 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]
> 
> Beh insomma quella del catechista con sangue al naso è bandiera al vento è troppo pulp da battere [emoji6]


Eh no caro Ryoga, quella veramente pulp è il pompino col canino aguzzo...:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ryoga74 (17 Novembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Eh no caro Ryoga, quella veramente pulp è il pompino col canino aguzzo...:rotfl::rotfl:


Hai ragione, me ne ero scordato [emoji23] ti conoscesse Tarantino, caccerebbe la Uma Thurman e userebbe te come attrice feticcio dei suoi film [emoji6]


----------



## oro.blu (17 Novembre 2015)

chiedo scusa se ho sbagliato forum, ho letto confessioni...
Comunque oro.blu perchè era il nome che mi ero data in un altro forum quando ho scoperto che mio marito mi tradiva da tre anni ero caduta in depressione, ma sono una che si risolleva facilmente... Poi le cose si sono anche appianate.
Comunque non sto raccontando favole, anche se oggi con il senno di poi effettivamente è allucinante la cosa.

E rispondendo a qualcun altro, non mi ricordo il nome (scusa). Perché dovevo dirgli che era andato tutto bene...questo qui voleva rivedermi. Già mi aveva dato fastidio che non ci fossero stati praticamente preliminari, poi mi tocca un fiasco completo. Come ho detto sarò fuori dai giochi ma vi assicuro la situazione era molto più imbarazzante di come l'ho raccontata.
Ha perfino dato la colpa ai preservativi, che ho portato io perché sono allergica al lattice...
Non ero partita con l'idea lo facciamo a tutti i costi, io ho rotto il ghiaccio baciandolo ok, ma non gli sono mica saltata addosso e poi 31 anni, insomma piccino per me, ma io a quel età ne avevo già dato...


----------



## spleen (17 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Ciao. Non so da dove cominciare.
> Ho un periodo in cui, oltre che ad avere una vera e propria ESPLOSIONE ORMONALE provo una forte attrazione verso i ragazzi più giovani... Non sono ne bella ne sexi... esco poco se non per andare in palestra (di sole donne) quindi occasioni non ne ho. Ho voluto provare ad iscrivermi in uno di quei siti di incontri, dichiarando la mia vera età, dicendo che sono sposata, mettendo le mie vere foto...dicendo solo che volevo fare nuove conoscenze scopo amicizia. Ho ricevuto centinaia di contatti. Parecchi li ho scartati subito. Ma c'era un ragazzo più giovane, carino che diceva di trovarmi carina. Be non male. Abbiamo chattato un po' divagando anche nel sessuale...nonostante i brividi all'inizio sono rimasta molto nel vago. Mi chiede di incontrarci per un caffè... Discutiamo un po' su questa cosa. Un po' perché avevo paura un po' perché ho una famiglia. Dovevo trovare il momento giusto. Alla fine troviamo un compromesso, dopo tre giorni... durante l'attesa l'atmosfera si scalda, cadiamo in discorsi sempre più spinti... Il caffè si trasforma in un appuntamento a "luci rosse". OK tutto bene, consapevole di quello che facevo...
> Be è andato tutto storto. Ci siamo trovati, mi aspettavo qualche bacio, qualche carezza...invece è partito subito a ravanarmi le tette e a chiedermi un pompino. OK l'avevo messo in previsione, come avevo messo in previsione di farci sesso. Quello che non mi aspettavo era di fare sesso con un bimbominkia che pensava di essere un supermacio e che non mi ha fatto provare assolutamente nulla, che si è pure offeso quando gli ho detto che non mi è piaciuto. Ancora di più si è offeso quando gli ho detto che non intendevo più rivederlo. Mi ha detto che come donna monogama da quasi 30 anni non capivo nulla che lui ha sempre soddisfatto tutte le donne e via cavolate del genere.
> Mi sono sentita PRESA IN GIRO E STUPIDA. Volevo fare un esperienza sessuale ed è venuta fuori una seduta terapeutica per un ragazzo che si sente adone ed invece è una mezza cartuccia...ma purtroppo non sono una brava psicologa...e così ne è venuta fuori una mezza tragedia, per lui. Pensavo volesse piangere. Ad un certo punto e perfino uscito un Nessuno mi capisce!!
> Ma possibile che una volta, dico una volta nella vita faccio una pazzia e mi va così di MM. Stranamente non mi pesa quello che ho fatto, il tradimento intendo (infondo mio marito anni fa ha avuto un amante per tre anni). Mi secca altamente che non sia stata una cosa SPETTACOLARE. Perché non intendo farlo mai più, non intendo rovinare quello che è ora la mia vita. Ma ho sprecato questo colpo di testa in modo schifoso, senza capire che chi andavo a trovare era un insicuro... be questo è quanto


Insomma volevi saltare il fosso ed invece ci sei caduta dentro........
Cristo santo   :facepalm:


----------



## oro.blu (17 Novembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Va bene essere fuori dai giochi ma se si ammoscia durante un pompino te ne accorgi, no? Può dire quel che vuole lui ma la realtà è tangibile. Quoto Lucrezia. Non si poteva pretendere di più cmq.



e si ma io ho provato a dirglielo, ho insistito un po' sinceramente all'inizio ho pensato fosse colpa mia, ma ti assicuro lui era CONVINTISSIMO, convintissimo anche di farmi piacere. l'ho lasciato fare, cercando di essere anche coinvolgente, ma nulla...ad un certo punto gli ho detto...dai adesso ti faccio venire...e si è gasato, ma io ormai ero alla frutta :singleeye:


----------



## perplesso (17 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> chiedo scusa se ho sbagliato forum, ho letto confessioni...
> Comunque oro.blu perchè era il nome che mi ero data in un altro forum quando ho scoperto che mio marito mi tradiva da tre anni ero caduta in depressione, ma sono una che si risolleva facilmente... Poi le cose si sono anche appianate.
> Comunque non sto raccontando favole, anche se oggi con il senno di poi effettivamente è allucinante la cosa.
> 
> ...


nah non hai sbagliato forum anzi 

è che letta da fuori credimi suona molto divertente come situazione, ma non stento a credere che per te sia stata frustrante.

ma se per te un 31enne è troppo giovane, perchè allora lo hai voluto incontrare?


----------



## oro.blu (17 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> nah non hai sbagliato forum anzi
> 
> è che letta da fuori credimi suona molto divertente come situazione, ma non stento a credere che per te sia stata frustrante.
> 
> ma se per te un 31enne è troppo giovane, perchè allora lo hai voluto incontrare?



Scusa spiegata male...volevo provare "carne fresca" e visto che mi ha contattata lui ho preso la palla al balzo, ma insomma 31 non è poi così giovane, non è che sono andata con un 18 enne...


----------



## Brunetta (17 Novembre 2015)

Oro blu resta perché qui potresti incrociare Lothar che più che bimbominkia è nonnominkia ma se ti manda la sua mail segreta godi prima di incontrarlo.


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> chiedo scusa se ho sbagliato forum, ho letto confessioni...
> Comunque oro.blu perchè era il nome che mi ero data in un altro forum quando ho scoperto che mio marito mi tradiva da tre anni ero caduta in depressione, ma sono una che si risolleva facilmente... Poi le cose si sono anche appianate.
> Comunque non sto raccontando favole, anche se oggi con il senno di poi effettivamente è allucinante la cosa.
> 
> ...


Non devi mica chiedere scusa  Ci mancherebbe, quindi ha un passato da tradita.


----------



## disincantata (17 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Oro blu resta perché qui potresti incrociare Lothar che più che bimbominkia è nonnominkia ma se ti manda la sua mail segreta godi prima di incontrarlo.


:up::up::up:


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Oro blu resta perché qui potresti incrociare Lothar che più che bimbominkia è nonnominkia ma se ti manda la sua mail segreta godi prima di incontrarlo.


Nonnominkia ???   lothar se ci sei batti un colpo !


----------



## perplesso (17 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Scusa spiegata male...volevo provare "carne fresca" e visto che mi ha contattata lui ho preso la palla al balzo, ma insomma 31 non è poi così giovane, non è che sono andata con un 18 enne...


la fretta di toglierti uno sfizio ti ha fregata.   capita.


----------



## Scaredheart (17 Novembre 2015)

Ciao e benvenuta, guarda per esperienza meglio uno del 90 che dell'84-85 o per lì :rotfl:

Mi ricordo di quando avevo 18 anni, e sono uscita con uno dell'85... aveva quindi sui 25 anni... gli chiedo di non farmi male al clitoride( dava fastidio) e mi guarda stranito...non sapeva cosa era


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Novembre 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Ciao e benvenuta, guarda per esperienza meglio uno del 90 che dell'84-85 o per lì :rotfl:
> 
> Mi ricordo di quando avevo 18 anni, e sono uscita con uno dell'85... aveva quindi sui 25 anni... gli chiedo di non farmi male al clitoride( dava fastidio) e mi guarda stranito...non sapeva cosa era


Eehhhh anche te li pretendi pure istruiti, ma che è tutta st' aspettativa


----------



## oro.blu (17 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non devi mica chiedere scusa  Ci mancherebbe, quindi ha un passato da tradita.


si maziata e cornuta io incinta del secondogenito e lui si scopava un ex segretaria...per dire la verità se la scopava da un anno prima che rimanessi in cinta fino a 10-11 mesi del bimbo... ha preso perfino le piattole da lei (cosa che ancora oggi mi fa venire i brividi se ci penso). Quando l'ho scoperto ho perfino parlato con lei...na stronza! Mi ha detto se non fossi l'amante di tuo marito mi staresti pure simpatica....:idea::idea:
e quando le ho detto delle piattole mi ha risposto, e non penserai mica che io stia ad aspettarlo tutte le settimane senza fare niente :idea::idea:

Si la mia vita è un film...


----------



## Scaredheart (17 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Eehhhh anche te li pretendi pure istruiti, ma che è tutta st' aspettativa


Pretendo sempre troppo :rotfl: mi chiedo se sapesse cos'era la vagina! Il bello che non mi voleva dire che non lo sapeva e toccava varie parti, senza beccare mai la parte  giusta... :rotfl: poi si gasava perché era conosciuto come un figo del quartiere( menomale che ne aveva avute tante o gli dovevo spiegà le basi). E poi abbiamo discusso anche noi, perchè diceva che ero una bimbetta che volevo far la saputella... mamma mia :rotfl: mai più visto ovviamente!


----------



## Ryoga74 (17 Novembre 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Ciao e benvenuta, guarda per esperienza meglio uno del 90 che dell'84-85 o per lì :rotfl:
> 
> Mi ricordo di quando avevo 18 anni, e sono uscita con uno dell'85... aveva quindi sui 25 anni... gli chiedo di non farmi male al clitoride( dava fastidio) e mi guarda stranito...non sapeva cosa era


Non farne però una questione di età, un ignorante lo è a 20 come a 30 [emoji6]


----------



## Scaredheart (17 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Non farne però una questione di età, un ignorante lo è a 20 come a 30 [emoji6]


Ero sarcastica... perchè era simile al mio episodio...anzi ora mi viene il dubbio :rotfl:


----------



## Ryoga74 (17 Novembre 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Ero sarcastica... perchè era simile al mio episodio...anzi ora mi viene il dubbio :rotfl:


Che sia lo stesso tipo [emoji32] 
[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Novembre 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Ero sarcastica... perchè era simile al mio episodio...anzi ora mi viene il dubbio :rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl:il 25enne ...6 anni dopo :rotfl:Help me, muoro!!!!


----------



## oro.blu (18 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:il 25enne ...6 anni dopo :rotfl:Help me, muoro!!!!


be scusa potevi avvisarmi no...a gia non ci conoscevamo :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> si maziata e cornuta io incinta del secondogenito e lui si scopava un ex segretaria...per dire la verità se la scopava da un anno prima che rimanessi in cinta fino a 10-11 mesi del bimbo... ha preso perfino le piattole da lei (cosa che ancora oggi mi fa venire i brividi se ci penso). Quando l'ho scoperto ho perfino parlato con lei...na stronza! Mi ha detto se non fossi l'amante di tuo marito mi staresti pure simpatica....:idea::idea:
> e quando le ho detto delle piattole mi ha risposto, e non penserai mica che io stia ad aspettarlo tutte le settimane senza fare niente :idea::idea:
> 
> Si la mia vita è un film...


Maremma zucchina !!!! :singleeye:


----------



## Scaredheart (18 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Che sia lo stesso tipo [emoji32]
> [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]





Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:il 25enne ...6 anni dopo :rotfl:Help me, muoro!!!!


Magari c'era stato 6 anni a riprendersi, dando la colpa a me appena 18enne... poi prova ad uscire dal guscio con una 46enne e lo riprende... :rotfl: :rotfl: 

ora o si fa prete, o diventa gay,  o se un 31enne per motivi sconosciuti si suicida, è lui! :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> be scusa potevi avvisarmi no...a gia non ci conoscevamo :rotfl::rotfl:


Non è capitato a me ... Ma a Scared


----------



## Nicka (18 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> si maziata e cornuta io incinta del secondogenito e lui si scopava un ex segretaria...per dire la verità se la scopava da un anno prima che rimanessi in cinta fino a 10-11 mesi del bimbo... ha preso perfino le piattole da lei (cosa che ancora oggi mi fa venire i brividi se ci penso). Quando l'ho scoperto ho perfino parlato con lei...na stronza! Mi ha detto se non fossi l'amante di tuo marito mi staresti pure simpatica....:idea::idea:
> e quando le ho detto delle piattole mi ha risposto, e non penserai mica che io stia ad aspettarlo tutte le settimane senza fare niente :idea::idea:
> 
> Si la mia vita è un film...


Olè!!!!
Pure le piattole!!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ryoga74 (18 Novembre 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Magari c'era stato 6 anni a riprendersi, dando la colpa a me appena 18enne... poi prova ad uscire dal guscio con una 46enne e lo riprende... :rotfl: :rotfl:
> 
> ora o si fa prete, o diventa gay,  o se un 31enne per motivi sconosciuti si suicida, è lui! :rotfl:


Io ancora cerco di togliermi dal pensiero sto pirla che tasta in ogni dove per capire cosa cazzo sia sto clitoride [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Scaredheart (18 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Io ancora cerco di togliermi dal pensiero sto pirla che testa in ogni dove per capire cosa cazzo sia sto clitoride [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


:rotfl: pensa quanto tempo ci ho impiegato io, era arrivato quasi all'ombelico :singleeye:


----------



## Ryoga74 (18 Novembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Olè!!!!
> Pure le piattole!!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ma la risposta dell'amante? Mica si scompone, le ha allevate con cura e dedizione, se poi il marito gliela cerca che fa? Non si tira indietro per un paio di piattole [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] 
Sto thread è stupendo...


----------



## Nicka (18 Novembre 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> :rotfl: pensa quanto tempo ci ho impiegato io, era arrivato quasi all'ombelico :singleeye:


Ehhhhhhhhhhh ma diciamolo, non tutti sanno dove sta, cos'è e soprattutto come si usa...


----------



## Ryoga74 (18 Novembre 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> :rotfl: pensa quanto tempo ci ho impiegato io, era arrivato quasi all'ombelico :singleeye:


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] 
Lui:"Ma chi me la fatto fare a me, pure una col clitoride dovevo beccare, una normale mai" [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Ryoga74 (18 Novembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ehhhhhhhhhhh ma diciamolo, non tutti sanno dove sta, cos'è e soprattutto come si usa...


Nicka L'OMBELICO! L'OMBELICO! [emoji23]


----------



## oro.blu (18 Novembre 2015)

comunque io stasera rido (il tutto è stato ieri sera)...
ma domani rientra mio marito....
....chissà se apprezzerò di più o mi verra un coccolone...
....cioè, non nel confronto, su quello non ci piove, intendevo se apprezzerò di più tutte le sue attenzioni da maniaco (lo chiamo polipo), ma almeno poi concretizza  !!! :salta::salta:


----------



## Ryoga74 (18 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> comunque io stasera rido (il tutto è stato ieri sera)...
> ma domani rientra mio marito....
> ....chissà se apprezzerò di più o mi verra un coccolone...
> ....cioè, non nel confronto, su quello non ci piove, intendevo se apprezzerò di più tutte le sue attenzioni da maniaco (lo chiamo polipo), ma almeno poi concretizza  !!! :salta::salta:


Tesoro mio guai a te se ci molli. Mi hai fatto ridere di gusto, sul serio.
Mi spiace per le tutte disavventure, ma le racconti col giusto gusto per il grottesco. Perché in fondo gli episodi negativi è meglio esorcizzarli col sorriso, brava [emoji5]


----------



## oro.blu (18 Novembre 2015)

ora vado a dormire...ma vi racconterò varie ed eventuali  
Insegnatemi qui o devo aprire un altra discussione ??? Non sono brava in queste cose, ma imparo in fretta 

NOTTE BELLA GENTE


----------



## LDS (18 Novembre 2015)

ci sono 3 cose che non capisco e che vorrei avessero una risposta.

punto primo ne volevi uno più giovane....
ci stanno tanti ventenni in giro che amerebbero tantissimo farsi una scopata con una di 46 anni.

ho avuto una avventura di qualche volta con una mia cliente quando stavo in banca, io ne avevo 24 all'epoca e lei 41.
Ho dato una salassata al marito ed in più la moglie l'ha fatto cornuto....

fu particolarmente interessante, però ti assicuro che la prima volta fu un vero disastro. per fortuna che sono riuscito a cavarmela in qualche modo perchè all'inizio non è che rispondesse come doveva.
boh, lo stress, la situazione, tante cose....non è che all'uomo si rizza schioccando le dita.
a volte non c'è niente da fare.
immagino che tu lo sappia.......
perciò non dovrebbe essere la prima volta a farti giudicare negativamente e a precludere la seconda.

il consiglio per evitare di distruggere l'animo e la psiche di un uomo è quello di non colpevolizzarlo, sempre ammesso e non concesso che ti vada di rivederlo.
non vorrei essere stato al suo posto quando tu lo umiliavi in maniera barbarica...
voglio dire, io al suo posto penso che ti avrei risposto anche malamente e ti avrei rigirato la frittata.
spesso se all'uomo non si rizza quando gli fai un pompino significa che non lo sai fare. questo è un dato di fatto.

punto secondo: ma la vita sessuale con tuo marito è una merda? non funziona niente? da dove esce questo impulso di andare con uno più giovane? 
volevi sentirti ancora attraente e capace di farti una scopata? hai problemi personali ad accettare la tua età ed avevi bisogno di dire a te stessa che non sei ancora vecchia e da buttare e che potevi rimorchiare?

punto terzo: ma che cazz è sta minchiata della chat? ma quanto ti ci vuole ad andare ad nuovo bar con un gruppo di amiche...? sai quanto ti ci vuole per rimorchiare qualcuno ?


ad ogni modo mi fa piacere leggere: non lo farò più perchè alla mia famiglia ci tengo.
sempre dopo ovviamente.


----------



## Ryoga74 (18 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> ora vado a dormire...ma vi racconterò varie ed eventuali
> Insegnatemi qui o devo aprire un altra discussione ??? Non sono brava in queste cose, ma imparo in fretta
> 
> NOTTE BELLA GENTE


Continua pure qua tranquilla [emoji106]


----------



## Falcor (18 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Ma in quel momento mi girava un giovane fresco nuovo :rotfl:


Agghiaggiante





oro.blu ha detto:


> Scusa spiegata male...volevo provare "carne  fresca" e visto che mi ha contattata lui ho preso la palla al balzo


----------



## Alessandra (18 Novembre 2015)

direi solo...ma che sfiga!
hai beccato il bimbominkia, lo sfigato.

e' la natura della chat, non sai chi trovi davanti e quindi puoi avere anche la spiacevole sorpresa.
poi molti prendono la chat come un posto di rimorchio selvaggio (alcune sono finalizzate solo a quelle) e quindi non hanno un minimo di riguardo nei confronti di chi incontrano.
(vedi il pompino e lo smanacciare selvaggio).


comunque....benvenuta!


----------



## oro.blu (18 Novembre 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> ci sono 3 cose che non capisco e che vorrei avessero una risposta.
> 
> punto primo ne volevi uno più giovane....
> ci stanno tanti ventenni in giro che amerebbero tantissimo farsi una scopata con una di 46 anni.
> ...


Punto primo,Non sono partita da casa con l'idea assoluta di scopare. Glielo avevo detto. più e più volte. Certo se capita. Ha insistito lui. e alla mia prima richiesta (fatta con le dovute maniere) di lasciar perdere per questa volta, magari ci vediamo di nuovo, ha insistito dicendomi che mi voleva e che non aveva fatto altro che pensare a me .
Certo alla fine l'ho ferito, ma solo dopo che continuava a ripetermi come era stato bravo  e che io sicuramente dovevo essere felice che una scopata del genere non l'avevo mai fatta in vita mia...Ma cavoli come io mi ero accorta che lo aveva moscio (e gentilmente, gli ho chiesto sei sicuro che ti piaccio? sei sicuro che vuoi che andiamo avanti? risposta si sei bravissima non vedi come ce l'ho duro) forse lui doveva accorgersi che alla fine io non ero particolarmente soddisfatta.

Punto secondo. Con mio marito, problemi a letto non ne abbiamo. Se fosse per lui tutte le sere, se sono soddisfatta nella maggioranza delle volte direi di si. Hai ragione sul fatto che ho un disperato bisogno di sentirmi ancora attraente. è una cosa abbastanza recente. Sono sempre stata bene con la mia età. Di solito mi danno anche una decina di anni in meno. Quando esco con mia figlia a fare spese pensano che siamo due amiche. Ma io so l'età che ho. e ultimamente ho paura di un "crollo improvviso". 

Punto terzo, ho poche amicizie, ma non credo anzi  sono certa che non proverebbero il fatto che io abbia voglia di essere abbordata o voglia abbordare qualcuno. Come ho detto il paese è piccolo la gente è bigotta. A 46 anni non è facile uscire dal solito giro e conoscere gente nuova. Ma se sai, insegnami...


----------



## danny (18 Novembre 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> ci sono 3 cose che non capisco e che vorrei avessero una risposta.
> 
> 
> fu particolarmente interessante, però ti assicuro che la prima volta fu un vero disastro. per fortuna che sono riuscito a cavarmela in qualche modo perchè all'inizio non è che rispondesse come doveva.
> ...



Bene. Per evitare che questo thread si trasformi in una gogna per il malcapitato di turno e una hitparade dei casi più sfigati subiti dalle donne sottolineo questo intervento di Lds che è molto interessante e molto sincero.
Io sono fuori dai giochi da tanti anni, lo ammetto, facendo sesso con una sola persona da ormai troppo tempo.
Ma tutto quello che dice Zod è assolutamente condivisibile.
Non è facile per un uomo ammettere di avere delle defaillance ogni tanto ma non credo ci siano tanti uomini che non ne abbiano avute.
Costa ammetterlo, sì.
Io penso alle mie e mi ritrovo in quello che ha scritto Zod.
Spesso una donna pensa che l'uomo sia uguale a lei. Uno stantuffo automatico al quale basta che una si levi le mutande per farglielo drizzare e che poi sia sufficientemente esperto da capire subito che cosa fare per soddisfarla.
Ma non è proprio così.
I preliminari servono a scambiarsi informazioni, e qui non ce ne sono stati.
Il pompino bisogna saperlo fare, se un uomo è costretto a pensare a cose eccitanti come se si stesse facendo una sega per mantenerlo dritto non ce n'è, lo stai facendo male.
Perché anche il corpo maschile, pur essendo più palese, va conosciuto e capito.
Con un preservativo sbagliato e un pompino fatto male NON si sente un cazzo, e hai voglia a tenerlo dritto quando è così. 
Se poi sei con una sconosciuta la cosa ti mette ansia, se poi questa sconosciuta ha gli occhi che ti giudicano e sta pensando "Che bimbominkia mi son trovato? Ma chi cazzo è? Io volevo prestazioni" al malcapitato non gli si drizzerà mai. 
Se poi la sconosciuta guida il gioco, sceglie i preservativi che vuole lei, storce il naso a lui che le tocca le tette, pensa al marito con cui fa sesso da 30 anni e fa il confronto (ingiusto... cazzo dopo 30 anni due son rodati, cosa vuoi pretendere da uno la prima volta???) e questo si vede, l'uomo lo capisce, e ti dice "Ma sei sicura che io ti piaccio" (frase più ammosciante che mai, rendetevene conto) ti mette agitazione la scopata di merda (se si arriva a scopare eh) è sicura.
A me questo modo di fare sesso fast food fa tristezza. Sembra fatto come andare a prendere un panino qualsiasi. Senza condividere niente senza scambiarsi emozioni informazioni, senza neppure desiderarsi: la storia raccontata così sembra un cazzo e una figa che si incontrano così tanto per fare, che provano se ne esce qualcosa ma non si sa bene cosa.
Ma qui nessuno ha 15 anni per usare il verbo "provare".
Fare sesso è la miscela di due persone che devono unirsi, non fronteggiarsi, va quindi usata anche la testa, sempre e qui non ne vedo come non vedo alcuna miscela.
Altrimenti sarà sempre triste, anche usando tutte le tecniche più assurde da pornostar.
Lei ci è rimasta male, perché associa la defaillance di lui alle sue ridotte capacità seduttive.
E' stata tradita, avrà le solite insicurezze dei traditi, ha 46 anni, sta invecchiando e voleva sentirsi donna, desiderata e desiderabile, anche facendosi trattare da oggetto.
Le è andata male e non poteva andare altrimenti, ed è diventata aggressiva per combattere una delusione che è più personale che sessuale.


----------



## danny (18 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Punto primo,Non sono partita da casa con l'idea assoluta di scopare. Glielo avevo detto. più e più volte. Certo se capita. Ha insistito lui. e alla mia prima richiesta (fatta con le dovute maniere) di lasciar perdere per questa volta, magari ci vediamo di nuovo, ha insistito dicendomi che mi voleva e che non aveva fatto altro che pensare a me .
> Certo alla fine l'ho ferito, ma solo dopo che continuava a ripetermi come era stato bravo  e che io sicuramente dovevo essere felice che una scopata del genere non l'avevo mai fatta in vita mia...Ma cavoli come io mi ero accorta che lo aveva moscio (e gentilmente, gli ho chiesto sei sicuro che ti piaccio? sei sicuro che vuoi che andiamo avanti? risposta si sei bravissima non vedi come ce l'ho duro) forse lui doveva accorgersi che alla fine io non ero particolarmente soddisfatta.
> 
> Punto secondo. Con mio marito, problemi a letto non ne abbiamo. Se fosse per lui tutte le sere, se sono soddisfatta nella maggioranza delle volte direi di si. Hai ragione sul fatto che ho un disperato bisogno di sentirmi ancora attraente. è una cosa abbastanza recente. Sono sempre stata bene con la mia età. Di solito mi danno anche una decina di anni in meno. Quando esco con mia figlia a fare spese pensano che siamo due amiche. Ma io so l'età che ho. e ultimamente ho paura di un "crollo improvviso".
> ...



Sì, leggo ora. Comunque lui è proprio una testa di cazzo, ma lascia perdere le persone che ti approcciano così, dai. Non è che ti sentirai più attraente se ti trasformi in una bambola gonfiabile per degli sfigati assatanati. Però anche tu "Certo se capita"... non è che ti fa onore. SE CAPITA? Ho capito che hai 46 anni e ti vedi già vecchia, ma... datti un valore, sei una persona, mantieni la tua dignità. Non deve capitare, lo devi volere.


----------



## Tessa (18 Novembre 2015)

Danny Zod non avrebbe mai scritto il post che hai quotato. Lo ha scritto lsd. 

Oroblu e' simpaticissima. Mi ricorda Tebe con il racconto di quello che pensava di avere un cementificio nelle mutande!


----------



## danny (18 Novembre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Danny Zod non avrebbe mai scritto il post che hai quotato. Lo ha scritto lsd.
> 
> Oroblu e' simpaticissima. Mi ricorda Tebe con il racconto di quello che pensava di avere un cementificio nelle mutande!


Sì ho corretto...
A me invece mette tristezza... perché non mi sembra una che sappia cosa vuole ancora.


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Novembre 2015)

Oro.blu: Fino ai 40 i fossi si saltano per la lunga, dopo meglio per la corta.


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Ciao. Non so da dove cominciare.
> Ho un periodo in cui, oltre che ad avere una vera e propria ESPLOSIONE ORMONALE provo una forte attrazione verso i ragazzi più giovani... Non sono ne bella ne sexi... esco poco se non per andare in palestra (di sole donne) quindi occasioni non ne ho. Ho voluto provare ad iscrivermi in uno di quei siti di incontri, dichiarando la mia vera età, dicendo che sono sposata, mettendo le mie vere foto...dicendo solo che volevo fare nuove conoscenze scopo amicizia. Ho ricevuto centinaia di contatti. Parecchi li ho scartati subito. Ma c'era un ragazzo più giovane, carino che diceva di trovarmi carina. Be non male. Abbiamo chattato un po' divagando anche nel sessuale...nonostante i brividi all'inizio sono rimasta molto nel vago. Mi chiede di incontrarci per un caffè... Discutiamo un po' su questa cosa. Un po' perché avevo paura un po' perché ho una famiglia. Dovevo trovare il momento giusto. Alla fine troviamo un compromesso, dopo tre giorni... durante l'attesa l'atmosfera si scalda, cadiamo in discorsi sempre più spinti... Il caffè si trasforma in un appuntamento a "luci rosse". OK tutto bene, consapevole di quello che facevo...
> Be è andato tutto storto. Ci siamo trovati, mi aspettavo qualche bacio, qualche carezza...invece è partito subito a ravanarmi le tette e a chiedermi un pompino. OK l'avevo messo in previsione, come avevo messo in previsione di farci sesso. Quello che non mi aspettavo era di fare sesso con un bimbominkia che pensava di essere un supermacio e che non mi ha fatto provare assolutamente nulla, che si è pure offeso quando gli ho detto che non mi è piaciuto. Ancora di più si è offeso quando gli ho detto che non intendevo più rivederlo. Mi ha detto che come donna monogama da quasi 30 anni non capivo nulla che lui ha sempre soddisfatto tutte le donne e via cavolate del genere.
> Mi sono sentita PRESA IN GIRO E STUPIDA. Volevo fare un esperienza sessuale ed è venuta fuori una seduta terapeutica per un ragazzo che si sente adone ed invece è una mezza cartuccia...ma purtroppo non sono una brava psicologa...e così ne è venuta fuori una mezza tragedia, per lui. Pensavo volesse piangere. Ad un certo punto e perfino uscito un Nessuno mi capisce!!
> Ma possibile che una volta, dico una volta nella vita faccio una pazzia e mi va così di MM. Stranamente non mi pesa quello che ho fatto, il tradimento intendo (infondo mio marito anni fa ha avuto un amante per tre anni). Mi secca altamente che non sia stata una cosa SPETTACOLARE. Perché non intendo farlo mai più, non intendo rovinare quello che è ora la mia vita. Ma ho sprecato questo colpo di testa in modo schifoso, senza capire che chi andavo a trovare era un insicuro... be questo è quanto


La prossima volta (che comunque sicuramente ci sarà) invece di perdere tempo manda un messaggio privato all'utente Lothar57 (detto il Micione) grande seduttore, amante ed esperto di donne & siti d'incontri. Soddisfazione GARANTITA.


----------



## free (18 Novembre 2015)

ciao Oroblu
secondo me un po' è stata sfiga e un po' forse hai sottovalutato qualche segnale negativo prima, durante la seppur superficiale conoscenza 
comunque sia, capisco la delusione, e fai bene ad essere ferma nel non voler rivederlo, secondo me


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Che uno di 31 anni faccia sta fine e si comporti come il più impacciato dei bimbominkia di 15 anni...


...

Ma pensa te che ne hai quarantuno e guarda come sei ridotto.


----------



## Tessa (18 Novembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Sì ho corretto...
> A me invece mette tristezza... perché non mi sembra una che sappia cosa vuole ancora.


Ma e' stata chiarissima su cosa vuole. E' che non ha scelto la strada giusta. 
Poi saper ironizzare suoi propri errori e' una gran dote, secondo me.


----------



## free (18 Novembre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Ma e' stata chiarissima su cosa vuole. E' che non ha scelto la strada giusta.
> Poi saper ironizzare suoi propri errori e' una gran dote, secondo me.


quoto, molto simpatica


----------



## sienne (18 Novembre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Ma e' stata chiarissima su cosa vuole. E' che non ha scelto la strada giusta.
> Poi saper ironizzare suoi propri errori e' una gran dote, secondo me.



Ciao

infatti è stata chiara, ma non ha saputo far entrare la sua parte nel gioco. 

Quoto sul fatto che è simpatica. 


sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> si maziata e cornuta io incinta del secondogenito e lui si scopava un ex segretaria...per dire la verità se la scopava da un anno prima che rimanessi in cinta fino a 10-11 mesi del bimbo... *ha preso perfino le piattole da lei (cosa che ancora oggi mi fa venire i brividi se ci penso).* Quando l'ho scoperto ho perfino parlato con lei...na stronza! Mi ha detto se non fossi l'amante di tuo marito mi staresti pure simpatica....:idea::idea:
> e quando le ho detto delle piattole mi ha risposto, e non penserai mica che io stia ad aspettarlo tutte le settimane senza fare niente :idea::idea:
> 
> Si la mia vita è un film...


Porca merda.


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Novembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Bene. Per evitare che questo thread si trasformi in una gogna per il malcapitato di turno e una hitparade dei casi più sfigati subiti dalle donne sottolineo questo intervento di Lds che è molto interessante e molto sincero.
> Io sono fuori dai giochi da tanti anni, lo ammetto, facendo sesso con una sola persona da ormai troppo tempo.
> Ma tutto quello che dice Zod è assolutamente condivisibile.
> Non è facile per un uomo ammettere di avere delle defaillance ogni tanto ma non credo ci siano tanti uomini che non ne abbiano avute.
> ...


Danny ma vaffanculo, dai. Madonna santissima che sfiga.


----------



## Rabarbaro (18 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Ciao. Non so da dove cominciare.
> Ho un periodo in cui, oltre che ad avere una vera e propria ESPLOSIONE ORMONALE provo una forte attrazione verso i ragazzi più giovani... Non sono ne bella ne sexi... esco poco se non per andare in palestra (di sole donne) quindi occasioni non ne ho. Ho voluto provare ad iscrivermi in uno di quei siti di incontri, dichiarando la mia vera età, dicendo che sono sposata, mettendo le mie vere foto...dicendo solo che volevo fare nuove conoscenze scopo amicizia. Ho ricevuto centinaia di contatti. Parecchi li ho scartati subito. Ma c'era un ragazzo più giovane, carino che diceva di trovarmi carina. Be non male. Abbiamo chattato un po' divagando anche nel sessuale...nonostante i brividi all'inizio sono rimasta molto nel vago. Mi chiede di incontrarci per un caffè... Discutiamo un po' su questa cosa. Un po' perché avevo paura un po' perché ho una famiglia. Dovevo trovare il momento giusto. Alla fine troviamo un compromesso, dopo tre giorni... durante l'attesa l'atmosfera si scalda, cadiamo in discorsi sempre più spinti... Il caffè si trasforma in un appuntamento a "luci rosse". OK tutto bene, consapevole di quello che facevo...
> Be è andato tutto storto. Ci siamo trovati, mi aspettavo qualche bacio, qualche carezza...invece è partito subito a ravanarmi le tette e a chiedermi un pompino. OK l'avevo messo in previsione, come avevo messo in previsione di farci sesso. Quello che non mi aspettavo era di fare sesso con un bimbominkia che pensava di essere un supermacio e che non mi ha fatto provare assolutamente nulla, che si è pure offeso quando gli ho detto che non mi è piaciuto. Ancora di più si è offeso quando gli ho detto che non intendevo più rivederlo. Mi ha detto che come donna monogama da quasi 30 anni non capivo nulla che lui ha sempre soddisfatto tutte le donne e via cavolate del genere.
> Mi sono sentita PRESA IN GIRO E STUPIDA. Volevo fare un esperienza sessuale ed è venuta fuori una seduta terapeutica per un ragazzo che si sente adone ed invece è una mezza cartuccia...ma purtroppo non sono una brava psicologa...e così ne è venuta fuori una mezza tragedia, per lui. Pensavo volesse piangere. Ad un certo punto e perfino uscito un Nessuno mi capisce!!
> Ma possibile che una volta, dico una volta nella vita faccio una pazzia e mi va così di MM. Stranamente non mi pesa quello che ho fatto, il tradimento intendo (infondo mio marito anni fa ha avuto un amante per tre anni). Mi secca altamente che non sia stata una cosa SPETTACOLARE. Perché non intendo farlo mai più, non intendo rovinare quello che è ora la mia vita. Ma ho sprecato questo colpo di testa in modo schifoso, senza capire che chi andavo a trovare era un insicuro... be questo è quanto


Ciao oro.blu!

Intanto grazie di esistere!
In secondo luogo grazie di esistere qui.

Secondo me la MILFona che garrisce sulle mentule flosce degli sbarbati infoiati trentunannati che pompano a palla, la prendono scialla e poi piangon la balla è tutto un flullare di cosce, un asciugar le bausce e un puzzare di pesce.

Quando il bimbazzo scotenna la canna, per l'imbarazzo la vista s'appanna e il suo sollazzo par lungo una spanna.
Quando la zia gli sugge l'orpello, mastica e sputa come un cammello, poi si lamenta che non è un ombrello.

Che poi te non sei mica stata tanto gentile a farlo piangere!
Io dico che lui avrà avuto anche i suoi problemi a carcare di accoppiarsi con sua zia!
Lui ha cercato di farti un po' di beneficienza e tu te ne lamenti!
Bell'ingrata!
E' un po' come quando vai a fare una tombola di beneficienza all'ospizio e cerchi di far fare a tutte le rintronate almeno un ambo così sono contente.
E te gli guardi la cartella coi numeri che mancano e vai a cercarli apposta nel sacchetto mettendo su una farsa ridicola, ma tanto loro mica se ne accorgono...
Poi per tutto ringraziamento vengono a dirti che volevano fare tombola e mica ambo e te sei una merda anche se hai provato in tutti i modi a farle divertire...
'Ste ingrate bacucche!

Non sto dicendo che sei vecchia, sia chiaro.
Ma ingrata sì.

Ciao!


----------



## danny (18 Novembre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Ma e' stata chiarissima su cosa vuole. *E' che non ha scelto la strada giusta. *
> Poi *saper ironizzare* *sui propri errori* e' una gran dote, secondo me.


Mah.


----------



## sienne (18 Novembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Mah.



Ciao

uno che assale da subito il tuo seno e ti chiede un pompino ... e lei che s'aspettava dei preliminare e non ha saputo deviare il gioco, cosa è? È chiaro, che non stavano in sintonia ... 


sienne


----------



## danny (18 Novembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> uno che assale da subito il tuo seno e ti chiede un pompino ... e lei che s'aspettava dei preliminare e non ha saputo deviare il gioco, cosa è? *È chiaro, che non stavano in sintonia* ...
> 
> ...


Vabbè... ma lo si capiva anche prima, da quello che ha scritto lei.


----------



## sienne (18 Novembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Vabbè... ma lo si capiva anche prima, da quello che ha scritto lei.



Ciao

ha fatto la sua esperienza. Che bisogna starsi vicini e integrarsi nel gioco, sin dall'inizio ... 
Basta una stonatura e il gioco già non funziona più ... neanche con le migliori tecniche ... 


sienne


----------



## PresidentLBJ (18 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Oro blu resta perché qui potresti incrociare Lothar che più che bimbominkia è nonnominkia ma se ti manda la sua mail segreta godi prima di incontrarlo.


Lei vuole carne fresca e tu gli proponi la Paola Borboni dei trumbè...


----------



## PresidentLBJ (18 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Certo alla fine l'ho ferito, ma solo dopo che *continuava a ripetermi come era stato bravo  e che io sicuramente dovevo essere felice che una scopata del genere non l'avevo mai fatta in vita mia*...Ma cavoli come io mi ero accorta che lo aveva moscio (e gentilmente, gli ho chiesto sei sicuro che ti piaccio? sei sicuro che vuoi che andiamo avanti? risposta si sei bravissima non vedi come ce l'ho duro) forse lui doveva accorgersi che alla fine io non ero particolarmente soddisfatta.


Premesso che il tizio è oggettivamente un coglione conclamato, per le avventure future tieni presente che un ragazzo di 31 anni e una donna di 46 anni sposata e mamma sono agli antipodi come approccio al sesso.


----------



## lunaiena (18 Novembre 2015)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ciao oro.blu!
> 
> Intanto grazie di esistere!
> In secondo luogo grazie di esistere qui.
> ...


eh
ma te 
sei di parte!


----------



## Rabarbaro (18 Novembre 2015)

lunaiena ha detto:


> eh
> ma te
> sei di parte!


Che parte?

Mi pareva d'esser così doroteo...


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Novembre 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Premesso che il tizio è oggettivamente un coglione conclamato, per le avventure future tieni presente che un ragazzo di 31 anni e una donna di 46 anni sposata e mamma sono agli antipodi come approccio al sesso.


Diciamo che non "un ragazzo di 31 anni", ma "un ragazzo di 31 anni che sta su un sito d'incontri".


----------



## oro.blu (18 Novembre 2015)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ciao oro.blu!
> 
> Intanto grazie di esistere!
> In secondo luogo grazie di esistere qui.
> ...


  chapeaux :up: mi hai beccato! sono una stupratrice di bimbiminkia. Lo attirato con l'inganno, e lo costretto con la forza a fare sesso con me....Lui poverino, da parte sua, cosa poteva fare se non accontentare una poveretta.... 
Con la prossima, sarò semplicemente uno degli altri suoi trofei fetish che mi ha elencato !!! :sbatti:


----------



## Rabarbaro (18 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> chapeaux :up: mi hai beccato! sono una stupratrice di bimbiminkia. Lo attirato con l'inganno, e lo costretto con la forza a fare sesso con me....Lui poverino, da parte sua, cosa poteva fare se non accontentare una poveretta....
> Con la prossima, sarò semplicemente uno degli altri suoi trofei fetish che mi ha elencato !!! :sbatti:


Ma no ma no ma no!

Mica dico che vai a pescare con la nassa in una boccia di pesci rossi!

Te sei una moglie che si toglie le sue voglie e, cogli anta alle soglie,  raccoglie quel che raccoglie.
Non stare a rampognar il fognaio che t'insugna la tetta e mal t'inchiappetta: non monta la gnappetta per farla godere, ma a lui si lappa la nerchietta per fargli piacere.

Non va confuso il paguro insicuro che salta a canguro sul triangolo scuro con il frusto sgrullone che s'erge a campione del muliebre ormone!

Tra tutti questi sbagli mica è chiaro chi ragli!


----------



## Nocciola (18 Novembre 2015)

46 anni sposata e madre che cerca sesso, non che ha conosciuto qualcuno di interessante e se ne sente attratta, no ha voglia di sesso e dove lo cerca? su un sito d'incontri, posto frequentato da abili seduttori che sono pieni di donne per quanto sono bravi a scopare ma che per comodità le cercando su un sito. 
Lui è un bimbominkia. Tu? Fatti delle domande

ABBATTETEMI


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> 46 anni sposata e madre che cerca sesso, non che ha conosciuto qualcuno di interessante e se ne sente attratta, no ha voglia di sesso e dove lo cerca? su un sito d'incontri, posto frequentato da abili seduttori che sono pieni di donne per quanto sono bravi a scopare ma che per comodità le cercando su un sito.
> Lui è un bimbominkia. Tu? Fatti delle domande
> 
> ABBATTETEMI


Vabbè, non tutti hanno il vicino di casa disponibile. Abbattiti.


----------



## ivanl (18 Novembre 2015)

bastava dirlo qui, avoja se ne trovava. anche di coetanei esperti e attenti ai preliminari :fischio:


----------



## Nocciola (18 Novembre 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vabbè, non tutti hanno il vicino di casa disponibile. Abbattiti.


Non era il vicino di casa
E comuqnue non sono uscita di casa con la voglia di scopare, mi viene da dire brutta cosa la fame, ma almeno dopo non lamentarti se incontri il bimbominkia perchè tu stai al medesimo livello


----------



## banshee (18 Novembre 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> bastava dirlo qui, avoja se ne trovava. anche di coetanei esperti e attenti ai preliminari :fischio:


ciao! che fai? :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## banshee (18 Novembre 2015)

ciao oro blu! benvenuta...

insomma dici che te sono capitate di tutti i colori....ma questa roba dell'amante di tuo marito è terrificante, ma come l'hai superata? ti va di parlarne?


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non era il vicino di casa
> E comuqnue non sono uscita di casa con la voglia di scopare, mi viene da dire brutta cosa la fame, ma almeno dopo non lamentarti se incontri il bimbominkia perchè tu stai al medesimo livello


Sei uscita di casa con quella testa di legno piena di segatura, duemila pippe mentali e sei finita ad innamorarti di uno (NO! NON E' VERO!!! NON SONO INNAMORATASZ!!!) che non era forse vicino ma amico di famiglia o sailcazzononricordo. Vaffanculo.
Detto ciò: allo stesso livello un cazzo di nulla. Lei è una simpatica signora che dopo trent'anni di nulla ad un certo punto voleva qualcosa d'altro, e non è che fosse particolarmente esperta, com'è comprensibile. Quell'altro invece è un mentecatto nel fiore degli anni, suppongo libero ma anche no, non è importante, che invece di farsi qualcuna che gli capita a tiro frequenta siti d'incontri alla cazzo di cane (proprio perchè mentecatto) ed oltre ad essere un palese imbranato manco sa rapportarsi ad una signora. Su. Ma io t'abbatto a fucilate.


----------



## lothar57 (18 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> si maziata e cornuta io incinta del secondogenito e lui si scopava un ex segretaria...per dire la verità se la scopava da un anno prima che rimanessi in cinta fino a 10-11 mesi del bimbo... ha preso perfino le piattole da lei (cosa che ancora oggi mi fa venire i brividi se ci penso). Quando l'ho scoperto ho perfino parlato con lei...na stronza! Mi ha detto se non fossi l'amante di tuo marito mi staresti pure simpatica....:idea::idea:
> e quando le ho detto delle piattole mi ha risposto, e non penserai mica che io stia ad aspettarlo tutte le settimane senza fare niente :idea::idea:
> 
> Si la mia vita è un film...


----------



## Nocciola (18 Novembre 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sei uscita di casa con quella testa di legno piena di segatura, duemila pippe mentali e sei finita ad innamorarti di uno (NO! NON E' VERO!!! NON SONO INNAMORATASZ!!!) che non era forse vicino ma amico di famiglia o sailcazzononricordo. Vaffanculo.
> Detto ciò: allo stesso livello un cazzo di nulla. Lei è una simpatica signora che dopo trent'anni di nulla ad un certo punto voleva qualcosa d'altro, e non è che fosse particolarmente esperta, com'è comprensibile. Quell'altro invece è un mentecatto nel fiore degli anni, suppongo libero ma anche no, non è importante, che invece di farsi qualcuna che gli capita a tiro frequenta siti d'incontri alla cazzo di cane (proprio perchè mentecatto) ed oltre ad essere un palese imbranato manco sa rapportarsi ad una signora. Su. Ma io t'abbatto a fucilate.


come sempre ci hai preso come sempre 
Meno male che esisti
Mi appoggio al muro e aspetto le fucilate


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> come sempre ci hai preso come sempre
> Meno male che esisti
> Mi appoggio al muro e aspetto le fucilate


Certo che ci prendo, è per questo che sono così amato. Per il resto, occhio che è carico a pepe e sale.


----------



## ivanl (18 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ciao! che fai? :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


io? Niente!! :angeletto:


----------



## banshee (18 Novembre 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> io? Niente!! :angeletto:


pure con le nuove adesso!!! per la serie "vado con il primo che incontroooooo" "buonaseraaa" :rotfl: che poi che pubblicità era? boh


----------



## oro.blu (18 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> 46 anni sposata e madre che cerca sesso, non che ha conosciuto qualcuno di interessante e se ne sente attratta, no ha voglia di sesso e dove lo cerca? su un sito d'incontri, posto frequentato da abili seduttori che sono pieni di donne per quanto sono bravi a scopare ma che per comodità le cercando su un sito.
> Lui è un bimbominkia. Tu? Fatti delle domande
> 
> ABBATTETEMI


una sfigata...posso ridermi sopra invece di disperarmi?? :up:


----------



## Nocciola (18 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> una sfigata...posso ridermi sopra invece di disperarmi?? :up:


No non sei una sfigata ma avendo la tua età mi aspetto da una donna un atteggiamento e una maturità un tantino diversa
Per inciso prima che mi prendo della bigotta ho tradito anch'io


----------



## banshee (18 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> una sfigata...posso ridermi sopra invece di disperarmi?? :up:


brava, l'autoironia è la miglior cosa!


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> una sfigata...posso ridermi sopra invece di disperarmi?? :up:


Però, un attimo: seriamente, c'è un utente qui sopra, LOTHAR57, che è espertissimo di siti d'incontri e donne di un certo livello. Anzitutto se finite in un motel tu la reception manco la vedi, ma poi dal punto di vista sessuale je da giù di brutto (e senza viagra) che a Rimini va in mountain bike poer sfuggire ai cani selvatici (l'arcinoto dingo adriatico), è BELLISSIMO, oltretutto ha la moglie che tranquilla non capisce un cazzo e dorme.


----------



## ivanl (18 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> pure con le nuove adesso!!! per la serie "vado con il primo che incontroooooo" "buonaseraaa" :rotfl: che poi che pubblicità era? boh


tu fai la signora del castello...:carneval:
tornando in topic, visto che di 45enni che vogliono sentirsi apprezzate ne so qualcosa, almeno vedo se ne ricavo qualcosa pure io..ecchecazzo..


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> No non sei una sfigata ma avendo la tua età mi aspetto da una donna un atteggiamento e una maturità un tantino diversa
> Per inciso prima che mi prendo della bigotta ho tradito anch'io


Madonna Farfalla li muerti tua TU SEI BIGOTTA. E il tradimento non c'entra un cazzo, hai una testa a campana che suona a morto. Quale maturità DE CHE? Ma se cerca il CAZZO e non conosceva NESSUNO dove sarebbe dovuta andare? Oh, per la puttana. Esistono sti siti per un motivo, eh. C'è varia umanità, come per tutto. QUALE MATURITA'? Ma di che parli? Che avrebbe dovuto fare? Finire in macchina con l'istruttore di pilates? SAREBBE STATO PIU' MATURO? Porca mondo che cazzo di mentecattasbagliatanelcervello(chenonhai). La maturità. VAFFANCULO.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Novembre 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Madonna Farfalla li muerti tua TU SEI BIGOTTA. E il tradimento non c'entra un cazzo, hai una testa a campana che suona a morto. Quale maturità DE CHE? Ma se cerca il CAZZO e non conosceva NESSUNO dove sarebbe dovuta andare? Oh, per la puttana. Esistono sti siti per un motivo, eh. C'è varia umanità, come per tutto. QUALE MATURITA'? Ma di che parli? Che avrebbe dovuto fare? Finire in macchina con l'istruttore di pilates? SAREBBE STATO PIU' MATURO? Porca mondo che cazzo di mentecattasbagliatanelcervello(chenonhai). La maturità. VAFFANCULO.


Ma non conosci nessuno e hai voglia di scopare? 
Se questo vuol dire essere bigotta allora hai ragione
A 46 anni mi aspetto altro da una donna e anche da un uomo. IO 
Tu no. Va bene così


----------



## Mary The Philips (18 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> una sfigata...posso ridermi sopra invece di disperarmi?? :up:



Per me si, se sei vera sei una sfigata. Se poi ti viene da ridere buon per te 




Joey Blow ha detto:


> Però, un attimo: seriamente, c'è un utente qui sopra, LOTHAR57, che è espertissimo di siti d'incontri e donne di un certo livello. Anzitutto se finite in un motel tu la reception manco la vedi, ma poi dal punto di vista sessuale je da giù di brutto (e senza viagra) che a Rimini va in mountain bike poer sfuggire ai cani selvatici (l'arcinoto dingo adriatico), è BELLISSIMO, oltretutto ha la moglie che tranquilla non capisce un cazzo e dorme.



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Eh, ma vuole carne fresca, mi sa che Lothar è passatello. Però hai ragione, ci ha un sacco di altri pregi.


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> *Ma non conosci nessuno e hai voglia di scopare? *
> Se questo vuol dire essere bigotta allora hai ragione
> A 46 anni mi aspetto altro da una donna e anche da un uomo. IO
> Tu no. Va bene così


Ma perchè una/o a quarantesei anni non può avere voglia di scopare, no? Boh. Sei bigottascemamerda, sì. Cazzo se sì.


----------



## banshee (18 Novembre 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> tu fai la signora del castello...:carneval:
> tornando in topic, visto che di 45enni che vogliono sentirsi apprezzate ne so qualcosa, almeno vedo se ne ricavo qualcosa pure io..ecchecazzo..


il feudo ha chiuso i battenti, sono scappata col mio generale e ci siamo dati alla macchia, sei rimasto indietro  

tornando al topic, secondo me la nostra nuova amica non voleva sentirsi apprezzata, voleva proprio un rapporto concreto, ecco. però sarebbe interessante se ci raccontasse la storia dell'amante del marito..


----------



## ivanl (18 Novembre 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Madonna Farfalla li muerti tua TU SEI BIGOTTA. E il tradimento non c'entra un cazzo, hai una testa a campana che suona a morto. Quale maturità DE CHE? Ma se cerca il CAZZO e non conosceva NESSUNO dove sarebbe dovuta andare? Oh, per la puttana. Esistono sti siti per un motivo, eh. C'è varia umanità, come per tutto. QUALE MATURITA'? Ma di che parli? Che avrebbe dovuto fare? Finire in macchina con l'istruttore di pilates? SAREBBE STATO PIU' MATURO? Porca mondo che cazzo di mentecattasbagliatanelcervello(chenonhai). La maturità. VAFFANCULO.


farfie, e io che stavo scrivendo di come e' difficile, per chi sta da tanti anni con la stessa persona e ha impegni familiari che gli portano via buona parte della giornata, trovare qualcuno in altro modo... niente, lascio perdere, che hanno gia' riassunto quel che volevo dire io


----------



## Nocciola (18 Novembre 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> farfie, e io che stavo scrivendo di come e' difficile, per chi sta da tanti anni con la stessa persona e ha impegni familiari che gli portano via buona parte della giornata, trovare qualcuno in altro modo... niente, lascio perdere, che hanno gia' riassunto quel che volevo dire io


Però detto così' non mi scuote. Preferivo scemabigotta di merda


----------



## Mary The Philips (18 Novembre 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma perchè una/o a quarantesei anni non può avere voglia di scopare, no? Boh. Sei bigottascemamerda, sì. Cazzo se sì.


Certo che a 46 anni una può aver voglia di scopare, ma se non riesce a raccattare neanche un morto di figa dal vivo non è che sta messa bene. Per me, eh.


----------



## banshee (18 Novembre 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> farfie, e io che stavo scrivendo di come e' difficile, per chi sta da tanti anni con la stessa persona e ha impegni familiari che gli portano via buona parte della giornata, trovare qualcuno in altro modo... niente, lascio perdere, che hanno gia' riassunto quel che volevo dire io


però è vero. secondo me le chat ed i siti d'incontri non esistono solo perchè uno ha difficoltà ad approcciarsi nel mondo reale, ma anche perchè magari ci sono persone che al di fuori della famiglia non hanno altre conoscenze... e allora come si fa ad allargare il proprio orizzonte?


----------



## Nocciola (18 Novembre 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma perchè una/o a quarantesei anni non può avere voglia di scopare, no? Boh. Sei bigottascemamerda, sì. Cazzo se sì.


Ok


----------



## ivanl (18 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> però è vero. secondo me le chat ed i siti d'incontri non esistono solo perchè uno ha difficoltà ad approcciarsi nel mondo reale, ma anche perchè magari ci sono persone che al di fuori della famiglia non hanno altre conoscenze... e allora come si fa ad allargare il proprio orizzonte?


me lo chiedo pure io...che colleghe e mamme di compagni di scuole e' meglio evitare


----------



## PresidentLBJ (18 Novembre 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Madonna Farfalla li muerti tua TU SEI BIGOTTA. E il tradimento non c'entra un cazzo, hai una testa a campana che suona a morto. *Quale maturità DE CHE? Ma se cerca il CAZZO e non conosceva NESSUNO dove sarebbe dovuta andare? Oh, per la puttana. Esistono sti siti per un motivo, eh. C'è varia umanità, come per tutto. QUALE MATURITA'? Ma di che parli? Che avrebbe dovuto fare? Finire in macchina con l'istruttore di pilates? SAREBBE STATO PIU' MATURO?* Porca mondo che cazzo di mentecattasbagliatanelcervello(chenonhai). La maturità. VAFFANCULO.


Quoto fortemente.
Sta al paesino, è supercontrollata, va nel fast food delle trombate (sito di incontri).
L'aspetto negativo è che il sito di incontri non è un simposio di scenziati e neppure di stalloni.


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Novembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Certo che a 46 anni una può aver voglia di scopare, ma se non riesce a raccattare neanche un morto di figa dal vivo non è che sta messa bene. Per me, eh.


Ma meglio di uno che di anni ne ha trentuno. E senza contare che ci sono MILLE variabili. Se abiti in un paesino piccolo sono cazzi, per dire. Lo stile di vita che uno/a fa influenza pure molto, non è che si hanno sempre tutte le occasioni del mondo. So che voi siete molto mondane e viveve in belle città cosmopolite e basterebbe che sciocchiaste le dita. Ma poi, "messa bene". Che cazzo vuol dire, scusate un attimo. Ma perchè tu sei "messa bene"? Gli uomini cadono ai tuoi piedi, ne raccatteresti alla grande? Ma perchè non vi fate un attimo un esame di coscienza prima di sparare ste merdate?


----------



## Mary The Philips (18 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> però è vero. secondo me le chat ed i siti d'incontri non esistono solo perchè uno ha difficoltà ad approcciarsi nel mondo reale, ma anche perchè magari ci sono persone che al di fuori della famiglia non hanno altre conoscenze... e allora come si fa ad allargare il proprio orizzonte?



Secondo me non è che bisogna essere delle bombe del sesso esplicite per raccattare random qualcuno. Madonna, basta volerlo, lanciare sguardi, fare le cretine, atteggiarsi come disponibili.. Per una donna, non necessariamente bella, ripeto, è facilissimo.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (18 Novembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Certo che a 46 anni una può aver voglia di scopare, ma se non riesce a raccattare neanche un morto di figa dal vivo non è che sta messa bene. Per me, eh.


Evidentemente non sta a Londra o New York e nemmeno Milano o Roma. Non riuscire a raccattare ha molto a che vedere con la scansione del tempo quotidiana, l'ambiente in cui vivi, che cos'hai da fare tutto il giorno, ecc.


----------



## Carola (18 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> 46 anni sposata e madre che cerca sesso, non che ha conosciuto qualcuno di interessante e se ne sente attratta, no ha voglia di sesso e dove lo cerca? su un sito d'incontri, posto frequentato da abili seduttori che sono pieni di donne per quanto sono bravi a scopare ma che per comodità le cercando su un sito.
> Lui è un bimbominkia. Tu? Fatti delle domande
> 
> ABBATTETEMI


invece con l amico che conosce anche il marito sarebbe meglio
oroblu scopati un  amico di famiglia 

ma x favore ..


----------



## Carola (18 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> No non sei una sfigata ma avendo la tua età mi aspetto da una donna un atteggiamento e una maturità un tantino diversa
> Per inciso prima che mi prendo della bigotta ho tradito anch'io


ma.ci fai o ci sei ?


----------



## banshee (18 Novembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Secondo me non è che bisogna essere delle bombe del sesso esplicite per raccattare random qualcuno. Madonna, basta volerlo, lanciare sguardi, fare le cretine, atteggiarsi come disponibili.. Per una donna, non necessariamente bella, ripeto, è facilissimo.


ma con chi? col primo che passa al bar? con l'addetto alla stazione della metro? io mi riferisco al caso in cui una persona NON ha contatti con altra gente che non sia strettamente legata alla famiglia. che fai vai dal fruttivendolo e ti atteggi come disponibile? lo puoi pure fare. ma magari se non hai la "faccia" per farlo, sei una donna timida, è più facile la chat.. poi non lo so, ho fatto un'ipotesi..


----------



## danny (18 Novembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Secondo me non è che bisogna essere delle bombe del sesso esplicite per raccattare random qualcuno. Madonna, basta volerlo, lanciare sguardi, fare le cretine, atteggiarsi come disponibili.. Per una donna, non necessariamente bella, ripeto, è facilissimo.


Sicuro ma i rischi in un ambiente piccolo aumentano.


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Novembre 2015)

Carola ha detto:


> invece con l amico che conosce anche il marito sarebbe meglio
> oroblu scopati un  amico di famiglia
> 
> ma x favore ..


Bè sì, quello è invero assai maturo. Ma mica è bigotta. Eh no. Bigotta è una che CERCA IL CAZZO. Lei, invece, cercava coccole, complicità, attenzioni, IL CAZZO, e c'era lì l'amico di famiglia, e si sono fatti un po' corteggiamento, corteggiamento MOLTO MATURO, e poi lui ERA MATURO, mica un ragazzino, e c'era il sentimentosz (MA NON INNAMORAMENTOS!!!) ebbè sì, quello è essere maturi, diciamo.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Novembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Certo che a 46 anni una può aver voglia di scopare, ma se non riesce a raccattare neanche un morto di figa dal vivo non è che sta messa bene. Per me, eh.


Ma soprattutto aver voglia di scopare e scopare con il primo che capita mi sembrano due cose diverse
La voglia di scopare credo che sia la cosa più naturale del mondo, un pochino meno andare a cercare con chi farlo o farlo con il primo che capita e passi quello ma che poi sei anche stupita che non sia andata bene, proprio no.


----------



## Dalida (18 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> 46 anni sposata e madre che cerca sesso, non che ha conosciuto qualcuno di interessante e se ne sente attratta, no *ha voglia di sesso e dove lo cerca? su un sito d'incontri, posto frequentato da abili seduttori che sono pieni di donne per quanto sono bravi a scopare ma che per comodità le cercando su un sito*.
> Lui è un bimbominkia. Tu? Fatti delle domande
> 
> ABBATTETEMI


----------



## Carola (18 Novembre 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Quoto fortemente.
> Sta al paesino, è supercontrollata, va nel fast food delle trombate (sito di incontri).
> L'aspetto negativo è che il sito di incontri non è un simposio di scenziati e neppure di stalloni.


ma poi nel resto del mondo e' normale anche conoscere persone con le quali nasce poi un rapporto poi profondo un mio amico a Singapore si è innamorato e sposato grazie ad una chat 

solo qui c'è sta mentalità bacchettona e provinciale e che due balle

meglio farsi il.papa' del compagno di classe del figlio guarda 

farfalla mi ricorda il moralizzatore delle iene
poi detto da lei che ha sempre una giustificazione onesta x le sue e x  gli altri vrammm il dito puntato


----------



## banshee (18 Novembre 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Quoto fortemente.
> Sta al paesino, è supercontrollata, va nel fast food delle trombate (sito di incontri).
> L'aspetto negativo è che il sito di incontri non è un simposio di scenziati e neppure di stalloni.


sono d'accordo :up:


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma soprattutto aver voglia di scopare e scopare con il primo che capita mi sembrano due cose diverse
> La voglia di scopare credo che sia la cosa più naturale del mondo, un pochino meno andare a cercare con chi farlo o farlo con il primo che capita e passi quello ma che poi sei anche stupita che non sia andata bene, proprio no.


Dai, levati. Via. Sciò.


----------



## Mary The Philips (18 Novembre 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma meglio di uno che di anni ne ha trentuno. E senza contare che ci sono MILLE variabili. Se abiti in un paesino piccolo sono cazzi, per dire. Lo stile di vita che uno/a fa influenza pure molto, non è che si hanno sempre tutte le occasioni del mondo. So che voi siete molto mondane e viveve in belle città cosmopolite e basterebbe che sciocchiaste le dita. Ma poi, "messa bene". Che cazzo vuol dire, scusate un attimo. Ma perchè tu sei "messa bene"? Gli uomini cadono ai tuoi piedi, ne raccatteresti alla grande? Ma perchè non vi fate un attimo un esame di coscienza prima di sparare ste merdate?


Madonna quanto sei prevedibile, dici sempre le stesse cose senza sforzarti di andare un palmo oltre il tuo naso.

Vivo in un paese di 5.000 abitanti, non sono gnocca e non faccio vita mondana, ma se volessi scopare col macellaio che ha 20 anni meno di me, potrei, se volessi farmi l'istruttore figo della palestra uguale, e pure il famoso benzinaio figlio di Giannini :rotfl: che si è premurato di comunicare che si chiama Giuseppe, idem. E non solo io, qualunque donna vecchia come me, basta che lo desideri e ne ha quanti ne vuole. Se una poi è rincoglionita, in quel senso sta messa male, non fisicamente, e se li va a cercare in un sito d'incontri stupendosi che quello va subito al dunque e facendosi una freca di domande del cacchio mica è colpa mia? :rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (18 Novembre 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Quoto fortemente.
> Sta al paesino, è supercontrollata, va nel fast food delle trombate (sito di incontri).
> L*'aspetto negativo è che il sito di incontri non è un simposio di scenziati e neppure di stalloni*.


e non lo sai?
Cioè vivrà anche nel paesino sperduto ma non è che per questo sei all'oscuro di tutto


----------



## Nocciola (18 Novembre 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Dai, levati. Via. Sciò.


Agli ordini :d
Quando non sai che cazzo dire scrivi sempre SCiò :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Dalida (18 Novembre 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Quoto fortemente.
> Sta al paesino, è supercontrollata, va nel fast food delle trombate (sito di incontri).
> L'aspetto negativo è che il sito di incontri non è un simposio di scenziati e neppure di stalloni.


ok, però poi è facile che acchiappi uno che a stento sa quello che fa, immagino.
nemmeno sarebbe lì altrimenti.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (18 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> e non lo sai?
> Cioè vivrà anche nel paesino sperduto ma non è che per questo sei all'oscuro di tutto


Si, ma era in piena esplosione ormonale e la bernarda le frizzava.
:danza:


----------



## Nocciola (18 Novembre 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Si, ma era in piena esplosione ormonale e la bernarda le frizzava.
> :danza:


Ah ok


----------



## Carola (18 Novembre 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Bè sì, quello è invero assai maturo. Ma mica è bigotta. Eh no. Bigotta è una che CERCA IL CAZZO. Lei, invece, cercava coccole, complicità, attenzioni, IL CAZZO, e c'era lì l'amico di famiglia, e si sono fatti un po' corteggiamento, corteggiamento MOLTO MATURO, e poi lui ERA MATURO, mica un ragazzino, e c'era il sentimentosz (MA NON INNAMORAMENTOS!!!) ebbè sì, quello è essere maturi, diciamo.



ahhh adesso ho capito perché mi sfuggiva la maturità di farfalla ma adesso.l.ho compresa


bedda matri!!!!
ahhh


----------



## Mary The Philips (18 Novembre 2015)

Carola ha detto:


> invece con l amico che conosce anche il marito sarebbe meglio
> oroblu scopati un  amico di famiglia
> 
> ma x favore ..



Tra l'amico di famiglia e il primo sfigato incrociato in una chat d'incontri c'è un mondo praticabile.



Carola ha detto:


> ma poi nel resto del mondo e' normale anche conoscere persone con le quali nasce poi un rapporto poi profondo un mio amico a Singapore si è innamorato e sposato grazie ad una chat
> 
> solo qui c'è sta mentalità bacchettona e provinciale e che due balle
> 
> ...


Non capisco perchè non si riesca a discutere di punti di vista senza mettere in mezzo il personale degli altri. Ma limitatevi a parlare di idee, senza tirare in ballo il "ma senti da che pulpito" e "ma tu come sei"?. Manco all'asilo.


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Novembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Madonna quanto sei prevedibile, dici sempre le stesse cose senza sforzarti di andare un palmo oltre il tuo naso.
> 
> Vivo in un paese di 5.000 abitanti, non sono gnocca e non faccio vita mondana, ma se volessi scopare col macellaio che ha 20 anni meno di me, potrei, se volessi farmi l'istruttore figo della palestra uguale, e pure il famoso benzinaio figlio di Giannini :rotfl: che si è premurato di comunicare che si chiama Giuseppe, idem. E non solo io, qualunque donna vecchia come me, basta che lo desideri e ne ha quanti ne vuole. Se una poi è rincoglionita, in quel senso sta messa male, non fisicamente, e se li va a cercare in un sito d'incontri stupendosi che quello va subito al dunque e facendosi una freca di domande del cacchio mica è colpa mia? :rotfl:


Ah, e certo. Te li faresti tutti tu perchè sei FIGA (anzi no, qualunque donna. Scusa). Poi cinquemila abitanti, e qual è il problema? Fatti il benzinaio, il macellaio, l'istruttore della palestra, se poi poco poco parlano (in palestra poi, SEI MATTA? E che se parla in palesta? MAVVA'!) falli fare, tanto che fa, cinquemila persone sono comunque più di cinquanta, no? Ecco.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Novembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Tra l'amico di famiglia e il primo sfigato incrociato in una chat d'incontri c'è un mondo praticabile.
> 
> 
> 
> Non capisco perchè non si riesca a discutere di punti di vista senza mettere in mezzo il personale degli altri. Ma limitatevi a parlare di idee, senza tirare in ballo il "ma senti da che pulpito" e "ma tu come sei"?. Manco all'asilo.


Mai capito perchè è così incazzosa con me, ma mi fa sorridere
Poi chiamare moralizzatore me è davvero da piegarsi in due dal ridere


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Agli ordini :d
> Quando non sai che cazzo dire scrivi sempre SCiò :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Minchia, non so che scrivere. Eh no. Non lo so.


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Novembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Tra l'amico di famiglia e il primo sfigato incrociato in una chat d'incontri c'è un mondo praticabile.
> 
> 
> 
> Non capisco perchè non si riesca a discutere di punti di vista senza mettere in mezzo il personale degli altri. Ma limitatevi a parlare di idee, senza tirare in ballo il "ma senti da che pulpito" e "ma tu come sei"?. Manco all'asilo.


Come si dovrebbe fare? Cioè, è impossibile disgiungere le idee dalle persone, eh.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Novembre 2015)

Carola ha detto:


> ma poi nel resto del mondo e' normale anche conoscere persone con le quali nasce poi un rapporto poi profondo un mio amico a Singapore si è innamorato e sposato grazie ad una chat
> 
> solo qui c'è sta mentalità bacchettona e provinciale e che due balle
> 
> ...


sorvola sul resto
Ma ora mi trovi un post dove io mi sia mai giustificata
Perchè posso giurare sui miei figli che non è mai successo come non ho mai dato la colpa a mio marito o al fatto che mi trascurava per giustificare le mie eventuali scopate
Quindi tutto questo livore te lo puoi tenere perchè non ne capisco la motivazione.
E aggiungo che quando hai raccontato la tua storia credo di essere stata una delle prime ad averti contattato privatamente cercando di darti una mano, quindi ripeto il tuo cambio di atteggiamento verso di me non lo capisco.


----------



## Dalida (18 Novembre 2015)

ma in via teorica è comprensibile che oro.blu abbia cercato sul sito. 
credo però che un single di 31 anni, se sta sul sito, dev'essere abbastanza scarso in molti sensi.


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> sorvola sul resto
> Ma ora mi trovi un post dove io mi sia mai giustificata
> *Perchè posso giurare sui miei figli* che non è mai successo come non ho mai dato la colpa a mio marito o al fatto che mi trascurava per giustificare le mie eventuali scopate
> Quindi tutto questo livore te lo puoi tenere perchè non ne capisco la motivazione.


Chiudete tutto.


----------



## Carola (18 Novembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Madonna quanto sei prevedibile, dici sempre le stesse cose senza sforzarti di andare un palmo oltre il tuo naso.
> 
> Vivo in un paese di 5.000 abitanti, non sono gnocca e non faccio vita mondana, ma se volessi scopare col macellaio che ha 20 anni meno di me, potrei, se volessi farmi l'istruttore figo della palestra uguale, e pure il famoso benzinaio figlio di Giannini :rotfl: che si è premurato di comunicare che si chiama Giuseppe, idem. E non solo io, qualunque donna vecchia come me, basta che lo desideri e ne ha quanti ne vuole. Se una poi è rincoglionita, in quel senso sta messa male, non fisicamente, e se li va a cercare in un sito d'incontri stupendosi che quello va subito al dunque e facendosi una freca di domande del cacchio mica è colpa mia? :rotfl:



no ma come state messe al.medioevo ?

ma.che male c'è scusate esistono apposta questi siti di incontri poi  può andare bene come no

poi che il tipo figo della.palestra si scopi tutte te compresa se non gli.piaci ma dove lo hai visto.scusa? ma che film vi fate come se ci fossero.in  giro solo morti di figa

cioè.cioè il.macellaio.giovane dovrebbe farsi te perché ??se non gli piaci non lo attizza  così x svuotarsi le.palle ??
mmmmh interessante


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Novembre 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> ma in via teorica è comprensibile che oro.blu abbia cercato sul sito.
> credo però che un single di 31 anni, se sta sul sito, dev'essere abbastanza scarso in molti sensi.


Buongiorno Casatiello mio, ben alzata, come va? Dormito bene?


----------



## Dalida (18 Novembre 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Buongiorno Casatiello mio, ben alzata, come va? Dormito bene?


benissimo, grazie, come sei carino.
tu?


----------



## PresidentLBJ (18 Novembre 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> ma in via teorica è comprensibile che oro.blu abbia cercato sul sito.
> credo però che un single di 31 anni, se sta sul sito, dev'essere abbastanza scarso in molti sensi.


Oltre che molto fortunato: credo che l'unica donna reale mai iscrittasi ad un sito di incontri sia oroblu.


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Novembre 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> benissimo, grazie, come sei carino.
> tu?


No.


----------



## Mary The Philips (18 Novembre 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ah, e certo. Te li faresti tutti tu perchè sei FIGA (anzi no, qualunque donna. Scusa). Poi cinquemila abitanti, e qual è il problema? Fatti il benzinaio, il macellaio, l'istruttore della palestra, se poi poco poco parlano (in palestra poi, SEI MATTA? E che se parla in palesta? MAVVA'!) falli fare, tanto che fa, cinquemila persone sono comunque più di cinquanta, no? Ecco.


Chiedommi  seriamente se ci sei o ci fai.


Io non mi voglio fare nessuno, non sono figa e nel caso farei in modo che non parlassero (li abbatterei subito dopo :rotfl.  Ma la nostra eroina vive in un paese lontano migliaia di  chilometri da un centro più grande dove poter scopazzare senza il pericolo di venire sputtanata? Ma non lo sa che quello, comunque , è sempre un rischio che si corre? Ma de che stamo a parlà? 
Comunque sempre meglio raccattare il primo mentecatto sfigato, magari malato pure (e chi lo sa?) in una chat d'incontri che uno col quale magari intercorre perfino un minimo gioco di sguardi e che, non si sa mai che possa essere utile, pure ti piace fisicamente, tanto per non rischiare che si parli male. Bello. Veramente.:rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Novembre 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Oltre che molto fortunato: credo che l'unica donna reale mai iscrittasi ad un sito di incontri sia oroblu.


No no. Il cazzo. Una tizia che frequentavo mi raccontò di Badoo. Lassa perde.


----------



## Dalida (18 Novembre 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Oltre che molto fortunato: credo che l'unica donna reale mai iscrittasi ad un sito di incontri sia oroblu.


ahahah!


----------



## Carola (18 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> sorvola sul resto
> Ma ora mi trovi un post dove io mi sia mai giustificata
> Perchè posso giurare sui miei figli che non è mai successo come non ho mai dato la colpa a mio marito o al fatto che mi trascurava per giustificare le mie eventuali scopate
> Quindi tutto questo livore te lo puoi tenere perchè non ne capisco la motivazione.
> E aggiungo che quando hai raccontato la tua storia credo di essere stata una delle prime ad averti contattato privatamente cercando di darti una mano, quindi ripeto il tuo cambio di atteggiamento verso di me non lo capisco.


certo che lo hai detto che non facevi sesso a casa e guarda ci sono passata quindi nulla.posso.dire.
non è livore e che dai idea di essere un po la saputella della.classe e anche un po bigotta 
cosa.che  non mi pareva all' inizio e sono atteggiamenti che mi fanno venire l'orticaria 


anche nel caso di oroblu che invece trovo simpatica  e schietta 
that's it


----------



## Mary The Philips (18 Novembre 2015)

Carola ha detto:


> no ma come state messe al.medioevo ?
> 
> ma.che male c'è scusate esistono apposta questi siti di incontri poi  può andare bene come no
> 
> ...



Chiaro esempio di disordine nell'esposizione che riflette un qualche altro tipo di disordine. Non hai capito un cazzo (io mi sono spiegata benissimo ).


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Novembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Chiedommi  seriamente se ci sei o ci fai.
> 
> 
> Io non mi voglio fare nessuno, non sono figa e nel caso farei in modo che non parlassero (li abbatterei subito dopo :rotfl.  Ma la nostra eroina vive in un paese lontano migliaia di  chilometri da un centro più grande dove poter scopazzare senza il pericolo di venire sputtanata? Ma non lo sa che quello, comunque , è sempre un rischio che si corre? Ma de che stamo a parlà?
> Comunque sempre meglio raccattare il primo mentecatto sfigato, magari malato pure (e chi lo sa?) in una chat d'incontri che uno col quale magari intercorre perfino un minimo gioco di sguardi e che, non si sa mai che possa essere utile, pure ti piace fisicamente, tanto per non rischiare che si parli male. Bello. Veramente.:rotfl:


Tu non ti vorrai fare nessuno ma in potenzialità di cinquemila anime le tremila maschili sarebbero tutte ai tuoi deliziosi piedini trentasei. Il rischio che si corre c'è chi lo vuole correre e chi no, molto banalmente. O tenta di abbatterne le percentuali in ogni modo. Questa signore capirai bene, peraltro, che non le tue storie di corna messe (e ricevute) ma per trent'anni solo uno ed un solo uomo, traditore per un periodo. 
Mo' il mentecatto malato pure. Invece uno col gioco di sguardi no perchè sicuro se non altro non è strabico (o forse sì ed ho male interpretato?!).


----------



## PresidentLBJ (18 Novembre 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No no. Il cazzo. Una tizia che frequentavo mi raccontò di Badoo. Lassa perde.


Ok, ma il rapporto femmine/maschi credo sia tipo 1/25mila. All'Esselunga il rapporto femmine/maschi è 25/1.


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Novembre 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Ok, ma il rapporto femmine/maschi credo sia tipo 1/25mila. All'Esselunga il rapporto femmine/maschi è 25/1.


Non ne ho idea.


----------



## Nicka (18 Novembre 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Si, ma era in piena esplosione ormonale e la bernarda le frizzava.
> :danza:


Indubbiamente la bernarda che frizza è una bella immagine... :rotfl:


----------



## oro.blu (18 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ciao oro blu! benvenuta...
> 
> insomma dici che te sono capitate di tutti i colori....ma questa roba dell'amante di tuo marito è terrificante, ma come l'hai superata? ti va di parlarne?



Non c'è problema...superata (forse quasi alle volte) roba vecchia. Ma per capire come l'ho superata  devo raccontarvi una storia, una storia che sa solo mio marito, che mi ha reso quella che sono. agli occhi dei più posso sembrare una cinica. Ma in realtà ho imparato a godermi quello che di buono la vita mi ha dato. Che è poco o molto dipende da dove la guardi.
Sono nata sfigata  Mio padre era un ubriacone di m... violento, più di una volta mi ha corso dietro con oggetti tipo cacciaviti o coltelli.... agli occhi di mia madre ero la causa di quel matrimonio. quando avevo 8 anni se ne andata via una prima volta portando con se solo mia sorella (perchè era più piccola ed aveva bisogno). A dieci anni i miei "amichetti" del quartiere  (che avevano un età compresa tra 12 ai 17 anni) mi hanno rinchiuso in una stanza e....
Quando sono andata alle superiori mi hanno obbligato a fare una scuola che prevedesse il diploma e poi la scuola che volevo io (pubblica) prevedeva un abbonamento al treno perchè era in un altra città, peccato che poi a mia sorella sia stato concesso di fare una scuola PRIVATA in cui un solo anno costava di più di tutti gli abbonamenti per tutti i 5 anni treno miei... La seconda volta che mia madre se ne andata ha portato anche me. io avevo 16 anni e avrei voluto divertirmi, ma mia madre lavorava e voleva che io fossi a casa per non lasciare sola mia sorella che ne aveva 11, peccato che io ero a casa mentre mia sorellatornava quando voleva...
Sono tutte cose che comunque ho dentro di me, cose che non si cancellano, ma sono anche le stesse cose che mi fanno dire CHE SONO FORTUNATA.
Si perchè sono viva, lavoro, ho una famiglia... Il tradimento??? Il tradimento è stato un colpo basso. Capitato in un momento in cui pensavo che la parete della sfiga che mi era dovuta nella vita fosse finita. Avrei voluto MORIRE MORIRE MORIRE...L'avevano fatto anche nella MIA casa nel MIO letto ed io avevo avuto da poco un bambino....
Mi hanno salvato i miei figli e ho ricominciato a godere del fatto di essere VIVA.
Spesso la gente pensa che io sia superficiale o cinica, perche quando mi chiedono come va in genere risondo BENE... Ma in fondo se sei in salute non va bene? C'è gente che muore di fame, gente che vive nella guerra ed io dovrei essere triste perchè mio marito mi ha tradito? Che stia teriste lui che ha rovinato una cosa così bella. Perchè comunque la fiducia che c'era prima non ci sarà mai più... Ecco tutto qui


----------



## PresidentLBJ (18 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Sono nata sfigata  Mio padre era un ubriacone di m... violento, più di una volta mi ha corso dietro con oggetti tipo cacciaviti o coltelli.... agli occhi di mia madre ero la causa di quel matrimonio. quando avevo 8 anni se ne andata via una prima volta portando con se solo mia sorella (perchè era più piccola ed aveva bisogno). A dieci anni i miei "amichetti" del quartiere  (che avevano un età compresa tra 12 ai 17 anni) mi hanno rinchiuso in una stanza e....
> Quando sono andata alle superiori mi hanno obbligato a fare una scuola che prevedesse il diploma e poi la scuola che volevo io (pubblica) prevedeva un abbonamento al treno perchè era in un altra città, peccato che poi a mia sorella sia stato concesso di fare una scuola PRIVATA in cui un solo anno costava di più di tutti gli abbonamenti per tutti i 5 anni treno miei... La seconda volta che mia madre se ne andata ha portato anche me. io avevo 16 anni e avrei voluto divertirmi, ma mia madre lavorava e voleva che io fossi a casa per non lasciare sola mia sorella che ne aveva 11, peccato che io ero a casa mentre mia sorellatornava quando voleva...


Trombati il marito di tua sorella così chiudi il cerchio.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Novembre 2015)

Carola ha detto:


> certo che lo hai detto che non facevi sesso a casa e guarda ci sono passata quindi nulla.posso.dire.
> non è livore e che dai idea di essere un po la saputella della.classe e anche un po bigotta
> cosa.che  non mi pareva all' inizio e sono atteggiamenti che mi fanno venire l'orticaria
> 
> ...


Ti rinfresco la memoria: quando ho tradito per due anni e mezzo mio marito io facevo sesso regolarmente a casa
Il problema del sesso è nato dopo, a relazione finita da mesi, e dura tutt'ora. Se al momento scopo, ho scopato e scoperò con altri non è colpa di mio marito è colpa del fatto che io scelgo di restare con lui nonostante tutto e decido se decido di aver fuori quello che non ho più dentro.
Potrei essere sincera e non lo sono. Quindi che se tradisco io sono in torto mi è ampiamente chiaro
Qui dentro credo che ben raramente qualcuno mi abbia visto scrivere cose negative di mio marito o dell'eventuale persona con cui scopo ho scopato, scoperò. E sai perchè? Perchè nonostante non faccia sesso non rimorchio il primo che capita e ammesso che lo facessi non vengo qui a lamentarmi della deludente esperienza perchè a 46 anni so che sto correndo un rischio e le conseguenze me le smazzo.
Questa sono io e direi che della moralizzatrice ho ben poco
Liberi tutti di scopare con chiunque, sono le lacrime di coccodrillo successive che mi fanno venire l'orticaria


----------



## Carola (18 Novembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Chiaro esempio di disordine nell'esposizione che riflette un qualche altro tipo di disordine. Non hai capito un cazzo (io mi sono spiegata benissimo ).


certo beata.te che sei una persona equilibrata invece 
il disordine poi è creativo 
ciao cara


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ti rinfresco la memoria: quando ho tradito per due anni e mezzo mio marito io facevo sesso regolarmente a casa
> Il problema del sesso è nato dopo, a relazione finita da mesi, e dura tutt'ora. Se al momento scopo, ho scopato e scoperò con altri non è colpa di mio marito è colpa del fatto che io scelgo di restare con lui nonostante tutto e decido se decido di aver fuori quello che non ho più dentro.
> Potrei essere sincera e non lo sono. Quindi che se tradisco io sono in torto mi è ampiamente chiaro
> Qui dentro credo che ben raramente qualcuno mi abbia visto scrivere cose negative di mio marito o dell'eventuale persona con cui scopo ho scopato, scoperò. *E sai perchè? Perchè nonostante non faccia sesso non rimorchio il primo che capita *e ammesso che lo facessi non vengo qui a lamentarmi della deludente esperienza perchè a 46 anni so che sto correndo un rischio e le conseguenze me le smazzo.
> ...


*
SBAGLIATO.*

BINGO.


----------



## Carola (18 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ti rinfresco la memoria: quando ho tradito per due anni e mezzo mio marito io facevo sesso regolarmente a casa
> Il problema del sesso è nato dopo, a relazione finita da mesi, e dura tutt'ora. Se al momento scopo, ho scopato e scoperò con altri non è colpa di mio marito è colpa del fatto che io scelgo di restare con lui nonostante tutto e decido se decido di aver fuori quello che non ho più dentro.
> Potrei essere sincera e non lo sono. Quindi che se tradisco io sono in torto mi è ampiamente chiaro
> Qui dentro credo che ben raramente qualcuno mi abbia visto scrivere cose negative di mio marito o dell'eventuale persona con cui scopo ho scopato, scoperò. E sai perchè? Perchè nonostante non faccia sesso non rimorchio il primo che capita e ammesso che lo facessi non vengo qui a lamentarmi della deludente esperienza perchè a 46 anni so che sto correndo un rischio e le conseguenze me le smazzo.
> ...


si sei bravissima 
oroblu non venire qui su tradimento .net a raccontare ste cose eh che volano gli sberloni da cotanta saggezza

santa Cleopatra ....


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Non c'è problema...superata (forse quasi alle volte) roba vecchia. Ma per capire come l'ho superata  devo raccontarvi una storia, una storia che sa solo mio marito, che mi ha reso quella che sono. agli occhi dei più posso sembrare una cinica. Ma in realtà ho imparato a godermi quello che di buono la vita mi ha dato. Che è poco o molto dipende da dove la guardi.
> Sono nata sfigata  Mio padre era un ubriacone di m... violento, più di una volta mi ha corso dietro con oggetti tipo cacciaviti o coltelli.... agli occhi di mia madre ero la causa di quel matrimonio. quando avevo 8 anni se ne andata via una prima volta portando con se solo mia sorella (perchè era più piccola ed aveva bisogno). A dieci anni i miei "amichetti" del quartiere  (che avevano un età compresa tra 12 ai 17 anni) mi hanno rinchiuso in una stanza e....
> Quando sono andata alle superiori mi hanno obbligato a fare una scuola che prevedesse il diploma e poi la scuola che volevo io (pubblica) prevedeva un abbonamento al treno perchè era in un altra città, peccato che poi a mia sorella sia stato concesso di fare una scuola PRIVATA in cui un solo anno costava di più di tutti gli abbonamenti per tutti i 5 anni treno miei... La seconda volta che mia madre se ne andata ha portato anche me. io avevo 16 anni e avrei voluto divertirmi, ma mia madre lavorava e voleva che io fossi a casa per non lasciare sola mia sorella che ne aveva 11, peccato che io ero a casa mentre mia sorellatornava quando voleva...
> Sono tutte cose che comunque ho dentro di me, cose che non si cancellano, ma sono anche le stesse cose che mi fanno dire CHE SONO FORTUNATA.
> ...



Ma a parte questo.... Adesso che hai toccato.... Ehm ... Con mano che sui siti di incontri magari non c'è Rocco Siffredi  che pensi di fare per placare la tempesta che  immagino sia ancora in corso?


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Non c'è problema...superata (forse quasi alle volte) roba vecchia. Ma per capire come l'ho superata  devo raccontarvi una storia, una storia che sa solo mio marito, che mi ha reso quella che sono. agli occhi dei più posso sembrare una cinica. Ma in realtà ho imparato a godermi quello che di buono la vita mi ha dato. Che è poco o molto dipende da dove la guardi.
> Sono nata sfigata  Mio padre era un ubriacone di m... violento, più di una volta mi ha corso dietro con oggetti tipo cacciaviti o coltelli.... agli occhi di mia madre ero la causa di quel matrimonio. quando avevo 8 anni se ne andata via una prima volta portando con se solo mia sorella (perchè era più piccola ed aveva bisogno). *A dieci anni i miei "amichetti" del quartiere  (che avevano un età compresa tra 12 ai 17 anni) mi hanno rinchiuso in una stanza e....*
> Quando sono andata alle superiori mi hanno obbligato a fare una scuola che prevedesse il diploma e poi la scuola che volevo io (pubblica) prevedeva un abbonamento al treno perchè era in un altra città, peccato che poi a mia sorella sia stato concesso di fare una scuola PRIVATA in cui un solo anno costava di più di tutti gli abbonamenti per tutti i 5 anni treno miei... La seconda volta che mia madre se ne andata ha portato anche me. io avevo 16 anni e avrei voluto divertirmi, ma mia madre lavorava e voleva che io fossi a casa per non lasciare sola mia sorella che ne aveva 11, peccato che io ero a casa mentre mia sorellatornava quando voleva...
> Sono tutte cose che comunque ho dentro di me, cose che non si cancellano, ma sono anche le stesse cose che mi fanno dire CHE SONO FORTUNATA.
> ...


Ah, i bei tempi del gioco della bottiglia, mica come adesso tutti davanti alla playstation.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Novembre 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> *
> SBAGLIATO.*
> 
> BINGO.


Sbagliato cosa?
Bingo cosa? Per mia fortuna non ho ancora subito delusioni ma sarai il primo ad esserne informato. Magari con un mp che ti piace tanto


----------



## Nocciola (18 Novembre 2015)

Carola ha detto:


> si sei bravissima
> oroblu non venire qui su tradimento .net a raccontare ste cose eh che volano gli sberloni da cotanta saggezza
> 
> santa Cleopatra ....


Ma hai letto cosa ho scritto?
bravissima de che?
Ma santa cosa?


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sbagliato cosa?
> Bingo cosa?


Niente, dormi.


----------



## Eratò (18 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Ciao. Non so da dove cominciare.
> Ho un periodo in cui, oltre che ad avere una vera e propria ESPLOSIONE ORMONALE provo una forte attrazione verso i ragazzi più giovani... Non sono ne bella ne sexi... esco poco se non per andare in palestra (di sole donne) quindi occasioni non ne ho. Ho voluto provare ad iscrivermi in uno di quei siti di incontri, dichiarando la mia vera età, dicendo che sono sposata, mettendo le mie vere foto...dicendo solo che volevo fare nuove conoscenze scopo amicizia. Ho ricevuto centinaia di contatti. Parecchi li ho scartati subito. Ma c'era un ragazzo più giovane, carino che diceva di trovarmi carina. Be non male. Abbiamo chattato un po' divagando anche nel sessuale...nonostante i brividi all'inizio sono rimasta molto nel vago. Mi chiede di incontrarci per un caffè... Discutiamo un po' su questa cosa. Un po' perché avevo paura un po' perché ho una famiglia. Dovevo trovare il momento giusto. Alla fine troviamo un compromesso, dopo tre giorni... durante l'attesa l'atmosfera si scalda, cadiamo in discorsi sempre più spinti... Il caffè si trasforma in un appuntamento a "luci rosse". OK tutto bene, consapevole di quello che facevo...
> Be è andato tutto storto. Ci siamo trovati, mi aspettavo qualche bacio, qualche carezza...invece è partito subito a ravanarmi le tette e a chiedermi un pompino. OK l'avevo messo in previsione, come avevo messo in previsione di farci sesso. Quello che non mi aspettavo era di fare sesso con un bimbominkia che pensava di essere un supermacio e che non mi ha fatto provare assolutamente nulla, che si è pure offeso quando gli ho detto che non mi è piaciuto. Ancora di più si è offeso quando gli ho detto che non intendevo più rivederlo. Mi ha detto che come donna monogama da quasi 30 anni non capivo nulla che lui ha sempre soddisfatto tutte le donne e via cavolate del genere.
> Mi sono sentita PRESA IN GIRO E STUPIDA. Volevo fare un esperienza sessuale ed è venuta fuori una seduta terapeutica per un ragazzo che si sente adone ed invece è una mezza cartuccia...ma purtroppo non sono una brava psicologa...e così ne è venuta fuori una mezza tragedia, per lui. Pensavo volesse piangere. Ad un certo punto e perfino uscito un Nessuno mi capisce!!
> Ma possibile che una volta, dico una volta nella vita faccio una pazzia e mi va così di MM. Stranamente non mi pesa quello che ho fatto, il tradimento intendo (infondo mio marito anni fa ha avuto un amante per tre anni). Mi secca altamente che non sia stata una cosa SPETTACOLARE. Perché non intendo farlo mai più, non intendo rovinare quello che è ora la mia vita. Ma ho sprecato questo colpo di testa in modo schifoso, senza capire che chi andavo a trovare era un insicuro... be questo è quanto


Benvenuta oroblu. Mi stai molto molto simpatica....


----------



## Carola (18 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Non c'è problema...superata (forse quasi alle volte) roba vecchia. Ma per capire come l'ho superata  devo raccontarvi una storia, una storia che sa solo mio marito, che mi ha reso quella che sono. agli occhi dei più posso sembrare una cinica. Ma in realtà ho imparato a godermi quello che di buono la vita mi ha dato. Che è poco o molto dipende da dove la guardi.
> Sono nata sfigata  Mio padre era un ubriacone di m... violento, più di una volta mi ha corso dietro con oggetti tipo cacciaviti o coltelli.... agli occhi di mia madre ero la causa di quel matrimonio. quando avevo 8 anni se ne andata via una prima volta portando con se solo mia sorella (perchè era più piccola ed aveva bisogno). A dieci anni i miei "amichetti" del quartiere  (che avevano un età compresa tra 12 ai 17 anni) mi hanno rinchiuso in una stanza e....
> Quando sono andata alle superiori mi hanno obbligato a fare una scuola che prevedesse il diploma e poi la scuola che volevo io (pubblica) prevedeva un abbonamento al treno perchè era in un altra città, peccato che poi a mia sorella sia stato concesso di fare una scuola PRIVATA in cui un solo anno costava di più di tutti gli abbonamenti per tutti i 5 anni treno miei... La seconda volta che mia madre se ne andata ha portato anche me. io avevo 16 anni e avrei voluto divertirmi, ma mia madre lavorava e voleva che io fossi a casa per non lasciare sola mia sorella che ne aveva 11, peccato che io ero a casa mentre mia sorellatornava quando voleva...
> Sono tutte cose che comunque ho dentro di me, cose che non si cancellano, ma sono anche le stesse cose che mi fanno dire CHE SONO FORTUNATA.
> ...


non sentirti in dovere di dare spiegazioni oroblu ognuno ha il suo.percorso.
x alcuni come il tuo.più faticoso.
ma.hai saputo conservare ironia e apprezzare la vita 
benvenuta e al.diavolo il resto 

scusa errori ma scrivo.da cell.in piedi in stazione


----------



## Nocciola (18 Novembre 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Niente, dormi.


ok
Butta sempre lì e poi non spiegare. Tipico tuo. Non ti annoia il gioco dopo un po'?


----------



## Uroboro (18 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Liberi tutti di scopare con chiunque, sono le lacrime di coccodrillo successive che mi fanno venire l'orticaria


Come non quotarti?


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Non c'è problema...superata (forse quasi alle volte) roba vecchia. Ma per capire come l'ho superata  devo raccontarvi una storia, una storia che sa solo mio marito, che mi ha reso quella che sono. agli occhi dei più posso sembrare una cinica. Ma in realtà ho imparato a godermi quello che di buono la vita mi ha dato. Che è poco o molto dipende da dove la guardi.
> Sono nata sfigata  Mio padre era un ubriacone di m... violento, più di una volta mi ha corso dietro con oggetti tipo cacciaviti o coltelli.... agli occhi di mia madre ero la causa di quel matrimonio. quando avevo 8 anni se ne andata via una prima volta portando con se solo mia sorella (perchè era più piccola ed aveva bisogno). A dieci anni i miei "amichetti" del quartiere  (che avevano un età compresa tra 12 ai 17 anni) mi hanno rinchiuso in una stanza e....
> Quando sono andata alle superiori mi hanno obbligato a fare una scuola che prevedesse il diploma e poi la scuola che volevo io (pubblica) prevedeva un abbonamento al treno perchè era in un altra città, peccato che poi a mia sorella sia stato concesso di fare una scuola PRIVATA in cui un solo anno costava di più di tutti gli abbonamenti per tutti i 5 anni treno miei... La seconda volta che mia madre se ne andata ha portato anche me. io avevo 16 anni e avrei voluto divertirmi, ma mia madre lavorava e voleva che io fossi a casa per non lasciare sola mia sorella che ne aveva 11, peccato che io ero a casa mentre mia sorellatornava quando voleva...
> Sono tutte cose che comunque ho dentro di me, cose che non si cancellano, ma sono anche le stesse cose che mi fanno dire CHE SONO FORTUNATA.
> ...


Cavolo, bella tosta la tua infanzia /adolescenza!!!


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> ok
> Butta sempre lì e poi non spiegare. Tipico tuo. Non ti annoia il gioco dopo un po'?


Ma io spiego e spiego. Come non spiegare? Santa merda praticamente non faccio altro. Che ti devi spiegare che in culo ti entra ed in testa no? GRAZIE AL CAZZO CHE NON VERRESTI QUA A LAMENTARTI. Piuttosto ti taglieresti entrambe le mani.


----------



## Homer (18 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Ciao. Non so da dove cominciare.
> Ho un periodo in cui, oltre che ad avere una vera e propria ESPLOSIONE ORMONALE provo una forte attrazione verso i ragazzi più giovani... Non sono ne bella ne sexi... esco poco se non per andare in palestra (di sole donne) quindi occasioni non ne ho. Ho voluto provare ad iscrivermi in uno di quei siti di incontri, dichiarando la mia vera età, dicendo che sono sposata, mettendo le mie vere foto...dicendo solo che volevo fare nuove conoscenze scopo amicizia. Ho ricevuto centinaia di contatti. Parecchi li ho scartati subito. Ma c'era un ragazzo più giovane, carino che diceva di trovarmi carina. Be non male. Abbiamo chattato un po' divagando anche nel sessuale...nonostante i brividi all'inizio sono rimasta molto nel vago. Mi chiede di incontrarci per un caffè... Discutiamo un po' su questa cosa. Un po' perché avevo paura un po' perché ho una famiglia. Dovevo trovare il momento giusto. Alla fine troviamo un compromesso, dopo tre giorni... durante l'attesa l'atmosfera si scalda, cadiamo in discorsi sempre più spinti... Il caffè si trasforma in un appuntamento a "luci rosse". OK tutto bene, consapevole di quello che facevo...
> Be è andato tutto storto. Ci siamo trovati, mi aspettavo qualche bacio, qualche carezza...invece è partito subito a ravanarmi le tette e a chiedermi un pompino. OK l'avevo messo in previsione, come avevo messo in previsione di farci sesso. Quello che non mi aspettavo era di fare sesso con un bimbominkia che pensava di essere un supermacio e che non mi ha fatto provare assolutamente nulla, che si è pure offeso quando gli ho detto che non mi è piaciuto. Ancora di più si è offeso quando gli ho detto che non intendevo più rivederlo. Mi ha detto che come donna monogama da quasi 30 anni non capivo nulla che lui ha sempre soddisfatto tutte le donne e via cavolate del genere.
> Mi sono sentita PRESA IN GIRO E STUPIDA. Volevo fare un esperienza sessuale ed è venuta fuori una seduta terapeutica per un ragazzo che si sente adone ed invece è una mezza cartuccia...ma purtroppo non sono una brava psicologa...e così ne è venuta fuori una mezza tragedia, per lui. Pensavo volesse piangere. Ad un certo punto e perfino uscito un Nessuno mi capisce!!
> Ma possibile che una volta, dico una volta nella vita faccio una pazzia e mi va così di MM. Stranamente non mi pesa quello che ho fatto, il tradimento intendo (infondo mio marito anni fa ha avuto un amante per tre anni). Mi secca altamente che non sia stata una cosa SPETTACOLARE. Perché non intendo farlo mai più, non intendo rovinare quello che è ora la mia vita. Ma ho sprecato questo colpo di testa in modo schifoso, senza capire che chi andavo a trovare era un insicuro... be questo è quanto


Sti cazzi....ci sei caduta dentro il fosso. Benvenuta comunque.

Manco da mesi e mi vedo bannato Ultimo....


----------



## Nocciola (18 Novembre 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma io spiego e spiego. Come non spiegare? Santa merda praticamente non faccio altro. Che ti devi spiegare che in culo ti entra ed in testa no? GRAZIE AL CAZZO CHE NON VERRESTI QUA A LAMENTARTI. Piuttosto ti taglieresti entrambe le mani.


Era lo sbagliato che non capivo
Delle mie delusioni parlo fin troppo anche qui, delle scelte sbagliate no forse perchè fino ad ora non ne ho commesse inerenti al tema del forum


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Era lo sbagliato che non capivo
> Delle mie delusioni parlo fin troppo anche qui, delle scelte sbagliate no forse perchè fino ad ora non ne ho commesse inerenti al tema del forum


Un cazzo non capisci. Mica solo lo sbagliato (ma neanche il giusto). Delle tue delusioni, boh, Ultimo che è infingardo ed il Conte che ti voleva trombare fincendosi amicone (che poi manco immagino la scena, tu un mentro e tanto, lui un metro e poco, sai che storia), oppure l'amico cinquantenne e lo scampato pericolo (però adesso quando lo riverdrò come farò - occhi dolci - MA NON LO AMO!!!), oppure drammi assoriti coi figli perchè fumano/bevono/sidrogano/fannotardiesoffri. Ma vaffanculo.


----------



## lunaiena (18 Novembre 2015)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Che parte?
> 
> Mi pareva d'esser così doroteo...


ma che sarebbe la società
senZa zie che danno due dritte ai
nipotini tenuti nella cotonina per anni?
e in più come faccio il budino alla vaniglia 
senza latte e uova?


----------



## Nocciola (18 Novembre 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Un cazzo non capisci. Mica solo lo sbagliato (ma neanche il giusto). Delle tue delusioni, boh, Ultimo che è infingardo ed il Conte che ti voleva trombare fincendosi amicone (che poi manco immagino la scena, tu un mentro e tanto, lui un metro e poco, sai che storia), oppure l'amico cinquantenne e lo scampato pericolo (però adesso quando lo riverdrò come farò - occhi dolci - MA NON LO AMO!!!), oppure drammi assoriti coi figli perchè fumano/bevono/sidrogano/fannotardiesoffri. Ma vaffanculo.


Guarda che stai confermando che le cose che ho vissuto nel bene e nel male le ho scrite


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Novembre 2015)

lunaiena ha detto:


> ma che sarebbe la società
> senZa zie che danno due dritte ai
> nipotini tenuti nella cotonina per anni?
> *e in più come faccio il budino alla vaniglia
> senza latte e uova?*


Non lo fai.


----------



## Ryoga74 (18 Novembre 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> ...
> 
> Ma pensa te che ne hai quarantuno e guarda come sei ridotto.


Ciao Jibbo [emoji4] 
Sai, quando leggo le tue piccate risposte ai miei post, per una frazione di secondo mi chiedo per quale motivo ti desto così tanto interesse...



...poi accendo il cervello e passo oltre [emoji57] 
Buona giornata anche a te [emoji481]


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Ciao Jibbo [emoji4]
> Sai, quando leggo le tue piccate risposte ai miei post, per una frazione di secondo mi chiedo per quale motivo ti desto così tanto interesse...
> 
> 
> ...


Ciao! (Ginga):aereo::angelo::babbo::bleble::bere::bacio::cincin::cincin2::corna::culo::foto::forza::dracula::dj::fumo::gabinetto::ghitarra::giudice::hockey::infermo::maestra::mummia:rsetto:peraio:landesina::natale:alleggio:rimitivo::rasoio::sbatti::serpe::scoreggia::scopa::sbronza::sonno::sorriso::sorriso2::voodoo::yoga::cappelli::dotto::girapalle::loso::spesa::tv::calcio::cuoco::lipstick::mago::spaghetti::sposi::cattivik::sci:alco::danza:ioggia::5::coglione::about-banned:


----------



## Tessa (18 Novembre 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Oltre che molto fortunato: credo che l'unica donna reale mai iscrittasi ad un sito di incontri sia oroblu.


L'altra è una delle mie migliori amiche.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (18 Novembre 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Ciao e benvenuta, guarda per esperienza meglio uno del 90 che dell'84-85 o per lì :rotfl:
> 
> Mi ricordo di quando avevo 18 anni, e sono uscita con uno dell'85... aveva quindi sui 25 anni... gli chiedo di non farmi male al clitoride( dava fastidio) e mi guarda stranito...non sapeva cosa era


Ma con chi uscite ... io il clitoride lo conoscevo ad otto anni quando giocavamo al dottore e ammalato con le amichette.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (18 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Punto primo,Non sono partita da casa con l'idea assoluta di scopare. Glielo avevo detto. più e più volte. Certo se capita. Ha insistito lui. e alla mia prima richiesta (fatta con le dovute maniere) di lasciar perdere per questa volta, magari ci vediamo di nuovo, ha insistito dicendomi che mi voleva e che non aveva fatto altro che pensare a me .
> Certo alla fine l'ho ferito, ma solo dopo che continuava a ripetermi come era stato bravo  e che io sicuramente dovevo essere felice che una scopata del genere non l'avevo mai fatta in vita mia...Ma cavoli come io mi ero accorta che lo aveva moscio (e gentilmente, gli ho chiesto sei sicuro che ti piaccio? sei sicuro che vuoi che andiamo avanti? risposta si sei bravissima non vedi come ce l'ho duro) forse lui doveva accorgersi che alla fine io non ero particolarmente soddisfatta.
> 
> Punto secondo. Con mio marito, problemi a letto non ne abbiamo. Se fosse per lui tutte le sere, se sono soddisfatta nella maggioranza delle volte direi di si. Hai ragione sul fatto che ho un disperato bisogno di sentirmi ancora attraente. è una cosa abbastanza recente. Sono sempre stata bene con la mia età. Di solito mi danno anche una decina di anni in meno. Quando esco con mia figlia a fare spese pensano che siamo due amiche. Ma io so l'età che ho. e ultimamente ho paura di un "crollo improvviso".
> ...


Cioè hai un marito che ti soddisfa appieno e non ti basta. Ok, c'è anche un nome per questo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Ma con chi uscite ... io il clitoride lo conoscevo ad otto anni quando giocavamo al dottore e ammalato con le amichette.



E com'è che ne parli al passato? L'hai perso di vista? Avete preso strade diverse? Lui frequentava amicizie sbagliate? Dicci, dicci.


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Novembre 2015)

Comunque Oro.blu anche se non ti si mi si sol la re do mi  fili, rinnovo la mia questione: Emmó signó che famo?


----------



## Ryoga74 (18 Novembre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> E com'è che ne parli al passato? L'hai perso di vista? Avete preso strade diverse? Lui frequentava amicizie sbagliate? Dicci, dicci.


...sei sempre di un'eleganza nel dare certe stilettate [emoji57] 
Ciao Sbri [emoji8]


----------



## Anonimo1523 (18 Novembre 2015)

*STRA....STRA....STRA....QUOTO*



farfalla ha detto:


> 46 anni sposata e madre che cerca sesso, non che ha conosciuto qualcuno di interessante e se ne sente attratta, no ha voglia di sesso e dove lo cerca? su un sito d'incontri, posto frequentato da abili seduttori che sono pieni di donne per quanto sono bravi a scopare ma che per comodità le cercando su un sito.
> Lui è un bimbominkia. Tu? Fatti delle domande
> 
> ABBATTETEMI


STRAQUOTO


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Cioè hai un marito che ti soddisfa appieno e non ti basta. Ok, c'è anche un nome per questo.


Cioè?


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Ma con chi uscite ... io il clitoride lo conoscevo ad otto anni quando giocavamo al dottore e ammalato con le amichette.


Perchè con tutta probabilità hai un'eta compresa fra i quarantacinque ed i cinquantacinque.


----------



## Nicka (18 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Cioè hai un marito che ti soddisfa appieno e non ti basta. Ok, c'è anche un nome per questo.


Essere soddisfatti dal proprio compagno/a non vuol dire che non prendano i 5 minuti di voglia di botta di vita dopo 30 anni. Giusto o sbagliato che sia.


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> ...sei sempre di un'eleganza nel dare certe stilettate [emoji57]
> Ciao Sbri [emoji8]



Tu mi lusinghi bel ciucione<3


----------



## perplesso (18 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Cioè hai un marito che ti soddisfa appieno e non ti basta. Ok, c'è anche un nome per questo.


marito che l'ha tradita per anni, portandosi l'amante a casa e nel loro letto e il tutto mentre oroblu era incinta.

ah e le ha passato anche le piattole.

c'è un nome anche per questo?


----------



## zanna (18 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> marito che l'ha tradita per anni, portandosi l'amante a casa e nel loro letto e il tutto mentre oroblu era incinta.
> 
> ah e le ha passato anche le piattole.
> 
> c'è un nome anche per questo?


V per?


----------



## Anonimo1523 (18 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Ma in fondo se sei in salute non va bene? C'è gente che muore di fame, gente che vive nella guerra ed io dovrei essere triste perchè mio marito mi ha tradito? Che stia teriste lui che ha rovinato una cosa così bella. Perchè comunque la fiducia che c'era prima non ci sarà mai più... Ecco tutto qui


QUOTO


----------



## free (18 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> sorvola sul resto
> Ma ora mi trovi un post dove io mi sia mai giustificata
> Perchè posso giurare sui miei figli che non è mai successo come non ho mai dato la colpa a mio marito o al fatto che mi trascurava per giustificare le mie eventuali scopate
> Quindi tutto questo livore te lo puoi tenere perchè non ne capisco la motivazione.
> E aggiungo che quando hai raccontato la tua storia credo di essere stata una delle prime ad averti contattato privatamente cercando di darti una mano, quindi ripeto il tuo cambio di atteggiamento verso di me non lo capisco.


è che dai l'idea, almeno a me, che una o si comporta esattamente come te e cioè fa l'amante esattamente come hai fatto tu, oppure non ti va bene
poi tempo fa non avevi mica scritto che eri in contatto virtuale con uno, parlavate di tutto, poche foto scambiate, ma poi quando vi siete incontrati era come se lo conoscessi già, ti sei fidata subito etc. etc.? per dire che alla Oroblu l'incontro è andato male, tuttavia sempre di inizio virtuale si è trattato


----------



## Nocciola (18 Novembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> è che dai l'idea, almeno a me, che una o si comporta esattamente come te e cioè fa l'amante esattamente come hai fatto tu, oppure non ti va bene
> poi tempo fa non avevi mica scritto che eri in contatto virtuale con uno, parlavate di tutto, poche foto scambiate, ma poi quando vi siete incontrati era come se lo conoscessi già, ti sei fidata subito etc. etc.? per dire che alla Oroblu l'incontro è andato male, tuttavia sempre di inizio virtuale si è trattato


Free ho scritto mille e cinquecento volte che ognuno può fare ciò che vuole. La mia migliore amica si teonba chi gli capita. Quello che io non capisco è solo il stupirsi dopo. 
free tra conoscere una persona virtualmente parlando di calcio, sci, punto croce o chi sa che altro è scoprire di avere cose in comune e passare dopo mesi alla conoscenza e se vuoi al sesso  e entrare in un sito di incontri con uno scopo per me c'è differenza. Per me. Poi ripeto liberi tutti ma poi IO evirterei a 46 anni, non a 15 lo stupore e i tentativi di capire perché uno conosciuto in un sito di incontri al primo appuntamento vuole scoparti. 
E aggiungo che ho letto quello che ha passato e me ne dispiace molto. Forse sono stata solo più fortunata.


----------



## Mary The Philips (18 Novembre 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tu non ti vorrai fare nessuno ma in potenzialità di cinquemila anime le tremila maschili sarebbero tutte ai tuoi deliziosi piedini trentasei. Il rischio che si corre c'è chi lo vuole correre e chi no, molto banalmente. O tenta di abbatterne le percentuali in ogni modo. Questa signore capirai bene, peraltro, che non le tue storie di corna messe (e ricevute) ma per trent'anni solo uno ed un solo uomo, traditore per un periodo.
> Mo' il mentecatto malato pure. Invece uno col gioco di sguardi no perchè sicuro se non altro non è strabico (o forse sì ed ho male interpretato?!).



Manco per il cavolo che sarebbero tutti ai miei piedi, ma se volessi farmi un giro fuori porta, come tutte le donne (e non è questione di fisicità, ribadisco, ma pari sordo) me lo farei dal vivo, senza sbandierare la figa su un sito d'incontri e men che meno lamentandomi di quello che raccatto su un forum. Se non capisci la differenza fra qualcosa che può scattare tra due persone faccia a faccia e umiliarsi (per me è così) andando alla ricerca di un polletto qualsiasi da scoparsi perchè si sente che si sta invecchiando, non so che farci. 



PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Ok, ma il rapporto femmine/maschi credo sia tipo 1/25mila. All'Esselunga il rapporto femmine/maschi è 25/1.



E appunto.



Carola ha detto:


> certo beata.te che sei una persona equilibrata invece
> il disordine poi è creativo
> ciao cara




Meno male che ci sei tu ad impartire lezioni di civiltà a 'sti poveri arretrati del Medioevo..


----------



## Anonimo1523 (18 Novembre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> E com'è che ne parli al passato? L'hai perso di vista? Avete preso strade diverse? Lui frequentava amicizie sbagliate? Dicci, dicci.


Bella  ..... mi è piaciuta .... no stiamo ancora insieme e ci diamo del tu da parecchio tempo.


----------



## oro.blu (18 Novembre 2015)

Carola ha detto:


> si sei bravissima
> oroblu non venire qui su tradimento .net a raccontare ste cose eh che volano gli sberloni da cotanta saggezza
> 
> santa Cleopatra ....


non sono stata io a spargere saggezza...io ho raccontato la mia storia, accetto critiche e suggerimenti. Mi vanno bene anche le condanne, tanto ormai l'ho fatta e non si torna indietro... non morirò per questo


----------



## Anonimo1523 (18 Novembre 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perchè con tutta probabilità hai un'eta compresa fra i quarantacinque ed i cinquantacinque.


Certamente


----------



## Rabarbaro (18 Novembre 2015)

lunaiena ha detto:


> ma che sarebbe la società
> senZa zie che danno due dritte ai
> nipotini tenuti nella cotonina per anni?
> e in più come faccio il budino alla vaniglia
> senza latte e uova?


Hai ragione, le zie stanno alla base di tutta la nostra cultura occidentale.
Se non hai latte e uova puoi provare a fare un carpaccio alla vaniglia.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (18 Novembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Essere soddisfatti dal proprio compagno/a non vuol dire che non prendano i 5 minuti di voglia di botta di vita dopo 30 anni. Giusto o sbagliato che sia.


Infatti. Non ho detto né che sia giusto né che sia sbagliato.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> non sono stata io a spargere saggezza...io ho raccontato la mia storia, accetto critiche e suggerimenti. Mi vanno bene anche le condanne, tanto ormai l'ho fatta e non si torna indietro... non morirò per questo


Non muore nessuno per questo  e per fortuna
E qui come ovunque di persone, me per prima, che posso spargere saggezza ce ne sono poche
Ognuno porta la sua esperienza e ci si confronta. Poi qualcuno ha dell'astio che non capisco (nel mio caso) ma appunto non morirò per questo


----------



## Anonimo1523 (18 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> marito che l'ha tradita per anni, portandosi l'amante a casa e nel loro letto e il tutto mentre oroblu era incinta.
> 
> ah e le ha passato anche le piattole.
> 
> c'è un nome anche per questo?


Sicuramente ci sarà una definizione appropriata.


----------



## oro.blu (18 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Cioè hai un marito che ti soddisfa appieno e non ti basta. Ok, c'è anche un nome per questo.




chiamalo come ti pare...è perchè sono una donna e non mi è permesso. Siamo tutte sante finchè comoda...poi!


----------



## free (18 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Free* ho scritto mille e cinquecento volte che ognuno può fare ciò che vuole.* La mia migliore amica si teonba chi gli capita. Quello che io non capisco è solo il stupirsi dopo.
> free tra conoscere una persona virtualmente parlando di calcio, sci, punto croce o chi sa che altro è scoprire di avere cose in comune e passare dopo mesi alla conoscenza e se vuoi al sesso  e entrare in un sito di incontri con uno scopo per me c'è differenza. Per me. Poi ripeto liberi tutti ma poi IO evirterei a 46 anni, non a 15 lo stupore e i tentativi di capire perché uno conosciuto in un sito di incontri al primo appuntamento vuole scoparti.
> E aggiungo che ho letto quello che ha passato e me ne dispiace molto. Forse sono stata solo più fortunata.


ho capito, ma se dai giudizi negativi, io leggo: ti sei comportato male, sei scemo, sei sfigato etc. ma ovviamente fa' quello che vuoi... è tipo una chiosa un po' inutile, certo che si fa ciò che si vuole, mica è vietato, non so se mi spiego

a me sembra che la Oroblu si sia lamentata dell'incontro sessuale, di un unico e specifico incontro, cosa che potrebbe purtroppo capitare a chiunque, anche se innamoratissimo
la differenza secondo me sarebbe che uno innamorato o comunque molto interessato ci riproverà, sperando che le cose migliorino, invece uno interessato solo diciamo alla prestazione, no (giustamente)


----------



## oro.blu (18 Novembre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma a parte questo.... Adesso che hai toccato.... Ehm ... Con mano che sui siti di incontri magari non c'è Rocco Siffredi  che pensi di fare per placare la tempesta che  immagino sia ancora in corso?



...trombero con mio marito, visto che sembra che altrimenti sono una P...


----------



## ivanl (18 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> chiamalo come ti pare...è perchè sono una donna e non mi è permesso. Siamo tutte sante finchè comoda...poi!


non penso ne faccia una questione di uomo/donna, ma del fatto di essere sposati. Per quanto condivida il suo punto di vista, visto il pregresso di tuo marito, io l'eccezione la passerei


----------



## Nocciola (18 Novembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> ho capito, ma se dai giudizi negativi, io leggo: *ti sei comportato male, sei scemo, sei sfigato* etc. ma ovviamente fa' quello che vuoi... è tipo una chiosa un po' inutile, certo che si fa ciò che si vuole, mica è vietato, non so se mi spiego
> 
> a me sembra che la Oroblu si sia lamentata dell'incontro sessuale, di un unico e specifico incontro, cosa che potrebbe purtroppo capitare a chiunque, anche se innamoratissimo
> la differenza secondo me sarebbe che uno innamorato o comunque molto interessato ci riproverà, sperando che le cose migliorino, invece uno interessato solo diciamo alla prestazione, no (giustamente)


dove ho scritto che sei scema e sei sfigata
Ora rileggo i miei interventi


----------



## Anonimo1523 (18 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> chiamalo come ti pare...è perchè sono una donna e non mi è permesso. Siamo tutte sante finchè comoda...poi!


Non ho mai detto questo.


----------



## free (18 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> dove ho scritto che sei scema e sei sfigata
> Ora rileggo i miei interventi


hai domandato se anche lei è bimbominkia
comunque non erano le parole esatte, il punto è il concetto...vabbè


----------



## Anonimo1523 (18 Novembre 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> non penso ne faccia una questione di uomo/donna, ma del fatto di essere sposati. Per quanto condivida il suo punto di vista, visto il pregresso di tuo marito, io l'eccezione la passerei


Già,  non faccio mai distinzione tra le due parti.


----------



## Mary The Philips (18 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non muore nessuno per questo  e per fortuna
> E qui come ovunque di persone, me per prima, che posso spargere saggezza ce ne sono poche
> Ognuno porta la sua esperienza e ci si confronta. Poi qualcuno ha dell'astio che non capisco (nel mio caso) ma appunto non morirò per questo



Per non essere tacciati di saggezza dei poveri o di ziismo galoppante dunque bisogna attenersi a qualche regola implicita del forum che mi sfugge? Per ora ho capito che di sè bisogna parlare in termini minimalistici al massimo, anzi più ci si affossa e meglio è, e ho pure capito che giudicare chi si pensa che giudichi, indipendentemente da cosa dice, è uno sport diffuso da queste parti; pure ho capito che pur di dimostrare di avere ragione non ci si preclude il tuffo nel personalismo. Vabbè.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Novembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Per non essere tacciati di saggezza dei poveri o di ziismo galoppante dunque bisogna attenersi a qualche regola implicita del forum che mi sfugge? Per ora ho capito che di sè bisogna parlare in termini minimalistici al massimo, anzi più ci si affossa e meglio è, e ho pure capito che giudicare chi si pensa che giudichi, indipendentemente da cosa dice, è uno sport diffuso da queste parti; pure ho capito che pur di dimostrare di avere ragione non ci si preclude il tuffo *nel personalismo*. Vabbè.


A beccarci almeno


----------



## Mary The Philips (18 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> dove ho scritto che sei scema e sei sfigata
> Ora rileggo i miei interventi



Che è sfigata l'ho scritto io, e difatti il racconto della sua vita lo conferma. Non è un'offesa ma una realtà di fatto. Anch'io lo sono. E pazienza


----------



## sienne (18 Novembre 2015)

Ciao

non me ne intendo di questi siti, ma tempo fa mi sono iscritta ad uno, che si paga per la partecipazione ... il tutto è nato dopo un bicchiere di vino con un'amica che ha difficoltà ecc. ecc. e mi sono proposta di sondare il sito. Mah, esperienza interessante. Non ho concluso nulla (non era il mio fine), ma ho incontrato due uomini molto interessanti. Perché no?


sienne


----------



## Anonimo1523 (18 Novembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non me ne intendo di questi siti, ma tempo fa mi sono iscritta ad uno, che si paga per la partecipazione ... il tutto è nato dopo un bicchiere di vino con un'amica che ha difficoltà ecc. ecc. e mi sono proposta di sondare il sito. Mah, esperienza interessante. Non ho concluso nulla (non era il mio fine), ma ho incontrato due uomini molto interessanti. Perché no?
> 
> ...


Si può sapere il nome del sito? Magari, appena deciderò di iniziare la mia nuova vita mi iscriverò anch'io.


----------



## Nobody (18 Novembre 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> direi solo...ma che sfiga!
> *hai beccato il bimbominkia, lo sfigato.*
> 
> e' la natura della chat, non sai chi trovi davanti e quindi puoi avere anche la spiacevole sorpresa.
> ...


fosse solo quello... pure le piattole della segretaria


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> ...trombero con mio marito, visto che sembra che altrimenti sono una P...



Guardi cara signora che trombare per apparire o non apparire, chiunque sia il fortunato é sempre un errore. Quindi dicevamo: Non è che se uno va a pescare e la prima volta tira su poco e niente poi smette . A parte la cocente delusione contestualizzata, senti ancora l'esigenza di fare nuove e magari divertenti conoscenze?


----------



## oro.blu (18 Novembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Secondo me non è che bisogna essere delle bombe del sesso esplicite per raccattare random qualcuno. Madonna, basta volerlo, lanciare sguardi, fare le cretine, atteggiarsi come disponibili.. Per una donna, non necessariamente bella, ripeto, è facilissimo.



:up: hai ragione, non ne sono capace, insegnami...


----------



## ivanl (18 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> :up: hai ragione, non ne sono capace, insegnami...


aspe', che conosco la persona giusta


----------



## Mary The Philips (18 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> :up: hai ragione, non ne sono capace, insegnami...


Di farmi prendere per il culo pure su un forum non ho proprio voglia, abbi pazienza 


E poi, non hai detto che il problema è che la gente poi mormorerebbe? Hai cambiato idea? 


Per me sei fintissima, ma sto al gioco solo perchè mi diverte


----------



## Dalida (18 Novembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Per non essere tacciati di saggezza dei poveri o di ziismo galoppante dunque bisogna attenersi a qualche regola implicita del forum che mi sfugge? Per ora ho capito che di sè bisogna parlare in termini minimalistici al massimo, anzi più ci si affossa e meglio è, e ho pure capito che giudicare chi si pensa che giudichi, indipendentemente da cosa dice, è uno sport diffuso da queste parti; pure ho capito che pur di dimostrare di avere ragione non ci si preclude il tuffo nel personalismo. Vabbè.


cos'è lo ziismo galoppante?


----------



## free (18 Novembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Che è sfigata l'ho scritto io, e difatti il racconto della sua vita lo conferma. Non è un'offesa ma una realtà di fatto. Anch'io lo sono. E pazienza


sfigata perchè l'incontro è andato male?
avrebbe potuto andare benissimo, coma si fa a saperlo prima? secondo me è stata sfigata in questo, per il resto ha provato come fanno tanti/e, certi si fidanzano pure, anche qua sono nate coppie


----------



## Mary The Philips (18 Novembre 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> cos'è lo ziismo galoppante?



Qualche pagina fa qualcuno ironizzava su zie che impartiscono lezioni, su budini e mancanze, e mi è sembrato un elevarsi fuori luogo. Poi può essere pure che ho capito male.


----------



## Mary The Philips (18 Novembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> sfigata perchè l'incontro è andato male?
> avrebbe potuto andare benissimo, coma si fa a saperlo prima? secondo me è stata sfigata in questo, per il resto ha provato come fanno tanti/e, certi si fidanzano pure, anche qua sono nate coppie



Perfino nel Medioevo succede che ci  si conosca internet e poi si costruisca una vita insieme (a me è successo 15 anni fa), non è quello il punto. E' la modalità del cercare sesso, e solo quello, in posti all'uopo. A me sa di sfigato forte, che ti devo dire.


----------



## Uroboro (18 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> :up: hai ragione, non ne sono capace, insegnami...


Questo è lo spirito giusto giovane padawan:mexican:


----------



## Nicka (18 Novembre 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> cos'è lo ziismo galoppante?


Oh bè...l'immagine della Zia o dello Zio è fortemente eroticizzata...
Ricordo con affetto il primo porno guardato di nascosto nella videoteca di (guarda caso) mia cugina.
Si chiamava "Le labbra di mia zia".
Una storia commovente, intensa, con una trama gradevole pur se complicata.


----------



## ologramma (18 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ti rinfresco la memoria: quando ho tradito per due anni e mezzo mio marito io facevo sesso regolarmente a casa
> Il problema del sesso è nato dopo, a relazione finita da mesi, e dura tutt'ora. Se al momento scopo, ho scopato e scoperò con altri non è colpa di mio marito è colpa del fatto che io scelgo di restare con lui nonostante tutto e decido se decido di aver fuori quello che non ho più dentro.
> Potrei essere sincera e non lo sono. Quindi che se tradisco io sono in torto mi è ampiamente chiaro
> Qui dentro credo che ben raramente qualcuno mi abbia visto scrivere cose negative di mio marito o dell'eventuale persona con cui scopo ho scopato, scoperò. E sai perchè? Perchè nonostante non faccia sesso non rimorchio il primo che capita e ammesso che lo facessi non vengo qui a lamentarmi della deludente esperienza perchè a 46 anni so che sto correndo un rischio e le conseguenze me le smazzo.
> ...


:up:


----------



## disincantata (18 Novembre 2015)

Sì chiamava Lizzy quella che si scopava il cognato? ???

SARAI mica lei?

Stessi modi.


----------



## Nicka (18 Novembre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Sì chiamava Lizzy quella che si scopava il cognato? ???
> 
> SARAI mica lei?
> 
> Stessi modi.


Disi, non rovinarmi l'incanto!!!


----------



## danny (18 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> ...trombero con mio marito, visto che sembra che altrimenti sono una P...



Ma no ascolta...
 visto che cmq anche tuo marito non è quel che si dice una perla dal punto di vista della fedeltà...
Hai voglia di provare esperienze nuove... ed è comprensibile dopo 30 anni e dopo le delusioni che hai avuto...evita come la peste quelli che vogliono tutto subito... ancor prima di parlare... anche on line oltre ai soliti siti di incontri ci sono  chat dove chiacchierare, farsi conoscere ed eventualmente incontrarsi dopo se riscontrate una buona affinità, diciamo... se però nella vita reale riesci a ritagliarti degli spazi tuoi dove andare a pescare... la prossima volta devi dettare tu i tuoi tempi, dopo 30 anni con una sola persona l'esperienza che hai avuto non poteva che essere traumatica e deludente.
Vai piano.
Se non sai nuotare non puoi buttarti subito nella vasca dove non si tocca.


----------



## ivanl (18 Novembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Disi, non rovinarmi l'incanto!!!


basta una foto e lo capiamo subito


----------



## Carola (18 Novembre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> E com'è che ne parli al passato? L'hai perso di vista? Avete preso strade diverse? Lui frequentava amicizie sbagliate? Dicci, dicci.


----------



## Nicka (18 Novembre 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> basta una foto e lo capiamo subito


Io ancora bestemmio, per guardare quella foto mi sono partiti mille abbonamenti a siti porno...:rotfl:


----------



## Carola (18 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> non sono stata io a spargere saggezza...io ho raccontato la mia storia, accetto critiche e suggerimenti. Mi vanno bene anche le condanne, tanto ormai l'ho fatta e non si torna indietro... non morirò per questo


scusa mi sono spiegata male 
dicevo di non dare retta a chi giudica il tuo comportamento passa oltre 

nessuno può condannare qui dentro fidati


----------



## ivanl (18 Novembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io ancora bestemmio, per guardare quella foto mi sono partiti mille abbonamenti a siti porno...:rotfl:


si? io l'ho vista anche sul cell e non mi e' successo niente...


----------



## Nicka (18 Novembre 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> si? io l'ho vista anche sul cell e non mi e' successo niente...


Perchè eri già iscritto, ammettilo!!! Zozzone pure tu!!!


----------



## ivanl (18 Novembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Perchè eri già iscritto, ammettilo!!! Zozzone pure tu!!!


forse sono compresi nei 7€ al mese che pago a wind e non lo so...


----------



## Carola (18 Novembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> hai domandato se anche lei è bimbominkia
> comunque non erano le parole esatte, il punto è il concetto...vabbè


farfalla ma ti sai mettere un attimino in discussione o è tutto un  "dove leggi e un mo' vado a rileggere"

se passa questo di te e fartene una ragione e al limite correggi il tiro

vabbe'


----------



## Nicka (18 Novembre 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> forse sono compresi nei 7€ al mese che pago a wind e non lo so...


Oh porca miseria...io ne pago 20 alla 3 e manco il porno gratuito???
Vado a cambiare gestore.


----------



## banshee (18 Novembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Oh porca miseria...io ne pago 20 alla 3 e manco il porno gratuito???
> Vado a cambiare gestore.


uuh ma la famigerrima Lizzy era una spammatrice di porno a pagamento?


----------



## Nicka (18 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> uuh ma la famigerrima Lizzy era una spammatrice di porno a pagamento?


Yesssssssssss!!
Ma aspetta, è successo a me...non so ad altri. Ivan dice di no.
A me sono partiti abbonamenti. Poi boh!


----------



## danny (18 Novembre 2015)

Oro.blu... non è che fare sesso con uno sconosciuto era una fantasia erotica che hai voluto realizzare?


----------



## Nocciola (18 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> ...trombero con mio marito, visto che sembra che altrimenti sono una P...


Non ho mai pensato tu lo sia, o lo sarei anche io


----------



## free (18 Novembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Perfino nel Medioevo succede che ci  si conosca internet e poi si costruisca una vita insieme (a me è successo 15 anni fa), non è quello il punto. E' la modalità del cercare sesso, e solo quello, in posti all'uopo. A me sa di sfigato forte, che ti devo dire.


forse ha poco tempo e non potrebbe battere tutti i bar e palestre del circondario, chissà
invece sui siti vede le foto e va per esclusione, ri-chissà
poi dipende molto dal sito, credo


----------



## Nocciola (18 Novembre 2015)

Carola ha detto:


> farfalla ma ti sai mettere un attimino in discussione o è tutto un  "dove leggi e un mo' vado a rileggere"
> 
> se passa questo di te e fartene una ragione e al limite correggi il tiro
> 
> vabbe'


Azz sono io quella che deve mettersi in discussione?
Può passare quello che vuoi ma se scrivo immatura e diventa scema o peggio può anche non starmi bene che dici?


----------



## oro.blu (18 Novembre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Comunque Oro.blu anche se non ti si mi si sol la re do mi  fili, rinnovo la mia questione: Emmó signó che famo?



cosa intendi se ci riprovo sulle chat?? no, sto aspettando che mi insegnino a reclutare materiale dal vivo 
Scherzo! Ora la vita va avanti! Mi giravano un po' le p... perché ho fatto una cosa sbagliata nel modo sbagliato e non ci ho nemmeno provato godimento. 
Ma non è detto che non succederà mai più che vada con un altro uomo. Nella vita tutto è possibile e niente è scontato.
:diavoletto:


----------



## Minerva (18 Novembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Bene. Per evitare che questo thread si trasformi in una gogna per il malcapitato di turno e una hitparade dei casi più sfigati subiti dalle donne sottolineo questo intervento di Lds che è molto interessante e molto sincero.
> Io sono fuori dai giochi da tanti anni, lo ammetto, facendo sesso con una sola persona da ormai troppo tempo.
> Ma tutto quello che dice Zod è assolutamente condivisibile.
> Non è facile per un uomo ammettere di avere delle defaillance ogni tanto ma non credo ci siano tanti uomini che non ne abbiano avute.
> ...


non ho capito cosa c'entri zod


----------



## free (18 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Azz sono io quella che deve mettersi in discussione?
> Può passare quello che vuoi ma se scrivo immatura e diventa scema o peggio può anche non starmi bene che dici?


il concetto era, come ho detto, che a me dai l'impressione che o una si comporta esattamente come te, o non ti va bene...poi cretina, calci in culo etc. lo hai scritto molte volte in passato
come io ho scritto molte volte che sembra il Campionato dell'Amante Perfetta


----------



## oro.blu (18 Novembre 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> non penso ne faccia una questione di uomo/donna, ma del fatto di essere sposati. Per quanto condivida il suo punto di vista, visto il pregresso di tuo marito, io l'eccezione la passerei


si ok avevo capito un altra cosa...il fosso saltato si riferiva al fatto che sono passata dal essere tradita a tradire, ma non per vendetta...sono passati 15 anni ormai la rabbia è passata. 
Mi dispiace veramente tanto per tutti coloro che in questo momento sono dalla parte dei traditi, e capisco che per loro sono proprio una "stronza".... mi insultino pure se ne sentono il bisogno.


----------



## Rabarbaro (18 Novembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Qualche pagina fa qualcuno ironizzava su zie che impartiscono lezioni, su budini e mancanze, e mi è sembrato un elevarsi fuori luogo. Poi può essere pure che ho capito male.


Se per la "faccenda delle zie" ti riferivi anche a ciò che ho scritto io, sospetto ci sia stato un fraintendimento.


----------



## georgemary (18 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> cosa intendi se ci riprovo sulle chat?? no, sto aspettando che mi insegnino a reclutare materiale dal vivo
> Scherzo! Ora la vita va avanti! Mi giravano un po' le p... perché ho fatto una cosa sbagliata nel modo sbagliato e non ci ho nemmeno provato godimento.
> Ma non è detto che non succederà mai più che vada con un altro uomo. Nella vita tutto è possibile e niente è scontato.
> :diavoletto:


che bel personaggio che sei! 
Capisco che tu non ti senta in colpa perchè tuo marito anni fa ti tradì, ma quindi fammi capire tu sei dispiaciuta perchè hai beccato questo tizio che non ti ha soddisfatta, altrimenti saresti stata soddisfatta.
E ma mica il fatto che fosse giovane doveva garantire chissà che prestazioni? Che feeling si può avere con uno che non si conosce? Mi sembra normale l'esito della vicenda.
In bocca al lupo! Si è meglio che comunque li cerchi di presenza.


----------



## Minerva (18 Novembre 2015)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Se per la "faccenda delle zie" ti riferivi anche a ciò che ho scritto io, sospetto ci sia stato un fraintendimento.


le zie in genere stanno sulle balle


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Novembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Manco per il cavolo che sarebbero tutti ai miei piedi, ma se volessi farmi un giro fuori porta, come tutte le donne (e non è questione di fisicità, ribadisco, ma pari sordo) me lo farei dal vivo, senza sbandierare la figa su un sito d'incontri e men che meno lamentandomi di quello che raccatto su un forum. Se non capisci la differenza fra qualcosa che può scattare tra due persone faccia a faccia e umiliarsi (per me è così) andando alla ricerca di un polletto qualsiasi da scoparsi perchè si sente che si sta invecchiando, non so che farci.
> 
> 
> 
> ..


Abbi pazienza, sei tu che scrivi che non avresti problemi a portarti a letto chi vuoi, tu e per estensione tutte le donne dell'universo conosciuto. Il che non solo mi pare una cazzata, ma pure una bella grossa, se poi la condisci pure con "chi non fa cosi' e va per siti e' una sfigata". Perche' poi, parliamoci chiaro: Io per siti non ci vado, ma se c'e' come dice President tutto questo maschiume e ben poche donne non vedo come sia possibile che esistano e funzionino pure, dopotutto. E da ANNI e ANNI, per di piu'. Allora una che per siti ci e' andata davvero viene qui, racconta la sua storia e che quello che e' successo non e' successo secondo i suoi piani e si prende della sfigata, che non sta tanto bene, AMMAZZATEMI e adesso pure una roba sull'umiliarsi (?) che forse e dico forse starebbe bene giusto sulla colonna di qualche coglione dell'Huffington Post. Boh. Ma io mi chiedo se tu, e voialtre per estensione, vi leggete qua do scrivete o no. Che poi cazzo tu ti sei sposata uno conosciuto su un forum. Per dire. Ah no. Non si puo', bisogna sempre separare l'opinione da chi la scrive. Chiaro. Anzi, scusa. Scemo io.


----------



## oro.blu (18 Novembre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Guardi cara signora che trombare per apparire o non apparire, chiunque sia il fortunato é sempre un errore. Quindi dicevamo: Non è che se uno va a pescare e la prima volta tira su poco e niente poi smette . A parte la cocente delusione contestualizzata, senti ancora l'esigenza di fare nuove e magari divertenti conoscenze?


Non è una questione di apparire o non apparire. Non me ne frega niente...
e sulla questione del riprovarci non lo so e non ne ho idea.


----------



## sienne (18 Novembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> forse ha poco tempo e non potrebbe battere tutti i bar e palestre del circondario, chissà
> invece sui siti vede le foto e va per esclusione, ri-chissà
> poi dipende molto dal sito, credo



Ciao

quoto

Sicuramente dipende dal sito. Quello che ho frequentato aveva come fine di trovare un compagno. E ti dirò, è molto impegnativo, si investe molto tempo, tra corrispondenza ecc. 


sienne


----------



## LDS (18 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> 46 anni sposata e madre che cerca sesso, non che ha conosciuto qualcuno di interessante e se ne sente attratta, no ha voglia di sesso e dove lo cerca? su un sito d'incontri, posto frequentato da abili seduttori che sono pieni di donne per quanto sono bravi a scopare ma che per comodità le cercando su un sito.
> Lui è un bimbominkia. Tu? Fatti delle domande
> 
> ABBATTETEMI


onestamente io sono d'accordo.
non penso che i grandi seduttori / amanti, si trovino su un sito d'incontri.
se usi un sito d'incontri probabilmente sarà perchè non sai come fare a rimorchiare....

immagino è, non so nemmeno quale sia il profilo medio di chi usa un sito d'incontri.


----------



## oro.blu (18 Novembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Di farmi prendere per il culo pure su un forum non ho proprio voglia, abbi pazienza
> 
> 
> E poi, non hai detto che il problema è che la gente poi mormorerebbe? Hai cambiato idea?
> ...



scusa ma la finta sei tu... hai acceso una discussione vivissima sul fatto che bastano languidi sguardi per interessare qualcuno e mi hai detto che razza di persona sono a cercare sulle chat e poi te la prendi perché ti chiedo di insegnarmi 

Si era un o'una presa in giro, ma scusa te la sei cercata...


----------



## PresidentLBJ (18 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> ...trombero con mio marito, visto che sembra che altrimenti sono una P...


Non prendere decisioni affrettate sull'onda dei giudizi espressi qui.


----------



## Rabarbaro (18 Novembre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> le zie in genere stanno sulle balle


Già, infatti neanch'io ho mai creduto alle maldicenze che mormorano i tuoi nipoti...


----------



## Minerva (18 Novembre 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> onestamente io sono d'accordo.
> non penso che i grandi seduttori / amanti, si trovino su un sito d'incontri.
> se usi un sito d'incontri probabilmente sarà perchè non sai come fare a rimorchiare....
> 
> immagino è, non so nemmeno quale sia il profilo medio di chi usa un sito d'incontri.


boh
comunque non credo che si cerchi "un grande seduttore" ma un uomo che piace.ci sta che in teoria sia una scelta tra più persone rispetto il frequentare il solito giro che il tempo e le disponibilità varie mettono a disposizione .
credo che in mezzo a tante sole ...chissà , ci sta la bella sorpresa.
anche no...ma non è detto
credo di aver fornito , come sempre del resto,  un contributo illuminante


----------



## Uroboro (18 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Non è una questione di apparire o non apparire. Non me ne frega niente...
> e sulla questione del riprovarci non lo so e non ne ho idea.


Non ti posso dire di riprovarci che fai bene, ne posso dirti di non riprovarci, perchè fai bene comunque.

Quello che ti posso dire è che se ti funziona, ovvero se trovi uno che ti piace e ti sa prendere, poi subentra un secondo problema, ovvero sapere tenere le distanze, senza farsi viaggi o altro e senza incasinarsi la vita... Dopo dipenderà da quanto sei capace tu di gestire le tue emozioni e da quanto lui vorrà fartele sviluppare in un modo anzichè un'altro.


----------



## Minerva (18 Novembre 2015)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Già, infatti neanch'io ho mai creduto alle maldicenze che mormorano i tuoi nipoti...


:ti-investo:


----------



## oro.blu (18 Novembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Ma no ascolta...
> visto che cmq anche tuo marito non è quel che si dice una perla dal punto di vista della fedeltà...
> Hai voglia di provare esperienze nuove... ed è comprensibile dopo 30 anni e dopo le delusioni che hai avuto...evita come la peste quelli che vogliono tutto subito... ancor prima di parlare... anche on line oltre ai soliti siti di incontri ci sono  chat dove chiacchierare, farsi conoscere ed eventualmente incontrarsi dopo se riscontrate una buona affinità, diciamo... se però nella vita reale riesci a ritagliarti degli spazi tuoi dove andare a pescare... la prossima volta devi dettare tu i tuoi tempi, dopo 30 anni con una sola persona l'esperienza che hai avuto non poteva che essere traumatica e deludente.
> Vai piano.
> Se non sai nuotare non puoi buttarti subito nella vasca dove non si tocca.



grazie  . Sinceramente il sito non sembrava male, sull'iscrizione dovevi indicare il motivo e tra le scelte c'era "amicizia" quello ho scelto. Probabilmente sono un ingenua neofita e ci sono caduta come una pera cotta...poi sono stata trascinata dalla situazione e dalla novità.... Giuro all'inizio ero partita con un tutt' altro spirito.


----------



## lothar57 (18 Novembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Bene. Per evitare che questo thread si trasformi in una gogna per il malcapitato di turno e una hitparade dei casi più sfigati subiti dalle donne sottolineo questo intervento di Lds che è molto interessante e molto sincero.
> Io sono fuori dai giochi da tanti anni, lo ammetto, facendo sesso con una sola persona da ormai troppo tempo.
> Ma tutto quello che dice Zod è assolutamente condivisibile.
> Non è facile per un uomo ammettere di avere delle defaillance ogni tanto ma non credo ci siano tanti uomini che non ne abbiano avute.
> ...


Bravo Danny


----------



## Nocciola (18 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> grazie  . Sinceramente il sito non sembrava male, sull'iscrizione dovevi indicare il motivo e tra le scelte c'era "amicizia" quello ho scelto. Probabilmente sono un ingenua neofita e ci sono caduta come una pera cotta...poi sono stata trascinata dalla situazione e dalla novità.... *Giuro all'inizio ero partita con un tutt' altro spirito*.


E sono la prima a non dubitarne.
Quello che ti contestavo (contestavo è offensivo? ) è appunto l'ingenuità a 46 anni
Visto che usi internet e non credo tu viva in un paese isolato dal mondo credo che abbia provato a leggere quale sia lo scopo di certe chat.
Bene facciamo che su 100, 10 sono li per fare conoscenza , amicizia e poi si vedrà, ti è sembrato che il tipo cercasse quello? No. Se dopo due chat si è buttato sul sesso virtuale. 
Ora niente di male a uscire e scoparselo ma poi devi essere in grado alla tua età (che è la mia, no tu hai un anno in più) di gestire il dopo che sia positivo o negativo.
Invece non è stato cosi


----------



## disincantata (18 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Cioè hai un marito che ti soddisfa appieno e non ti basta. Ok, c'è anche un nome per questo.



Quello vale per tutti quelli che tradiscono, cercano qualcosa di diverso.


----------



## sienne (18 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> E sono la prima a non dubitarne.
> Quello che ti contestavo (contestavo è offensivo? ) è appunto l'ingenuità a 46 anni
> Visto che usi internet e non credo tu viva in un paese isolato dal mondo credo che abbia provato a leggere quale sia lo scopo di certe chat.
> Bene facciamo che su 100, 10 sono li per fare conoscenza , amicizia e poi si vedrà, ti è sembrato che il tipo cercasse quello? No. Se dopo due chat si è buttato sul sesso virtuale.
> ...



Ciao

non ho capito in cosa lei non abbia saputo, secondo te, gestire il dopo. 
Ha solo espresso, che le secca, che non sia stato spettacolare ... ironizzando pure su se stessa. 


sienne


----------



## ologramma (18 Novembre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Quello vale per tutti quelli che tradiscono, cercano qualcosa di diverso.


non per tutti , nel mio caso era la fame e il non farlo mi ha portato al fattaccio


----------



## Minerva (18 Novembre 2015)

ologramma ha detto:


> non per tutti , nel mio caso era la fame e il non farlo mi ha portato al fattaccio


assolto, ora però non peccare più


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> cosa intendi se ci riprovo sulle chat?? no, sto aspettando che mi insegnino a reclutare materiale dal vivo
> Scherzo! Ora la vita va avanti! Mi giravano un po' le p... perché ho fatto una cosa sbagliata nel modo sbagliato e non ci ho nemmeno provato godimento.
> Ma non è detto che non succederà mai più che vada con un altro uomo. Nella vita tutto è possibile e niente è scontato.
> :diavoletto:



Sei simpatica. Davvero. Vorrei farti conoscere Diletta.


----------



## ologramma (18 Novembre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> assolto, ora però non peccare più


va bene milady ma la fame resta


----------



## oro.blu (18 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> E sono la prima a non dubitarne.
> Quello che ti contestavo (contestavo è offensivo? ) è appunto l'ingenuità a 46 anni
> Visto che usi internet e non credo tu viva in un paese isolato dal mondo credo che abbia provato a leggere quale sia lo scopo di certe chat.
> Bene facciamo che su 100, 10 sono li per fare conoscenza , amicizia e poi si vedrà, ti è sembrato che il tipo cercasse quello? No. Se dopo due chat si è buttato sul sesso virtuale.
> ...



ma se mi sono presa in giro fin dall'inizio!! gestire la cosa? Pensavo di essere io una che sparge sentenze (di solito), però tu cavoli non scherzi mica. 
VIVA CHI NON SBAGLIA MAI.
Io sbaglio


----------



## Nocciola (18 Novembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non ho capito in cosa lei non abbia saputo, secondo te, gestire il dopo.
> Ha solo espresso, che le secca, che non sia stato spettacolare ... ironizzando pure su se stessa.
> ...


Che le secca appunto. Se avesse avuto meno aspettative o ci avesse pensato un minimo di più non avrebbe avuto un'esperienza negativa.


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> grazie  . Sinceramente il sito non sembrava male, sull'iscrizione dovevi indicare il motivo e tra le scelte c'era "amicizia" quello ho scelto. Probabilmente sono un ingenua neofita e ci sono caduta come una pera cotta...poi sono stata trascinata dalla situazione e dalla novità.... Giuro all'inizio ero partita con un tutt' altro spirito.



Lo spirito é sempre forte. É la carne che frega.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> ma se mi sono presa in giro fin dall'inizio!! gestire la cosa? Pensavo di essere io una che sparge sentenze (di solito), però tu cavoli non scherzi mica.
> VIVA CHI NON SBAGLIA MAI.
> Io sbaglio


Mi sa che proprio non mi spiego e mi scuso davvero
Pensavo fosse un 3d chiarificatore e in qualche modo di vicinanza e tentativo di comprensione ma a quanto pare non è che così
Va bene comunque
Scusa ancora


----------



## ologramma (18 Novembre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Lo spirito é sempre forte. É* la carne che frega.*


non è vero perchè la carne fa male solo bruciacchiata


----------



## Minerva (18 Novembre 2015)

ologramma ha detto:


> va bene milady ma la fame resta


mangi le brioches , buon uomo


----------



## ologramma (18 Novembre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> mangi le brioches , buon uomo


e ti sembrano eguali
 mi sa di no


----------



## sienne (18 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Che le secca appunto. Se avesse avuto meno aspettative o ci avesse pensato un minimo di più non avrebbe avuto un'esperienza negativa.



Ciao

questo è cercare l'ago nel pagliaio ... 
Soprattutto se è lei stessa che ci ironizza sopra. 

Comunque, non importa. Perché continuo a non capire. 
Prima parli di gestione della situazione anche se è negativa 
ora che poteva evitare l'esperienza negativa. 
Lasciamo stare ... 


sienne


----------



## Nocciola (18 Novembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> questo è cercare l'ago nel pagliaio ...
> Soprattutto se è lei stessa che ci ironizza sopra.
> ...


Se avesse pensato prima non avrebbe vissuto un'esperienza negativa
Invece si è buttata, senza avere il salvagente per non annegare
Che poi lei la butti sull'ironico è apprezzabile, che la cosa l'abbia lasciata indifferente non credo se no non avrebbe sentito il bisogno di parlarne


----------



## sienne (18 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se avesse pensato prima non avrebbe vissuto un'esperienza negativa
> Invece si è buttata, senza avere il salvagente per non annegare
> Che poi lei la butti sull'ironico è apprezzabile, che la cosa l'abbia lasciata indifferente non credo se no non avrebbe sentito il bisogno di parlarne



Ciao

continuo a non capire ... sono crucca al massimo oggi. 
Tu non puoi prevedere tutto. Soprattutto se è un campo nuovo. 
Non è annegata. Anzi, ha espresso al tipo che non gli è piaciuto, 
può capitare anche con il marito ... se è per questo ... 


sienne


----------



## Nocciola (18 Novembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> continuo a non capire ... sono crucca al massimo oggi.
> Tu non puoi prevedere tutto. Soprattutto se è un campo nuovo.
> ...


No no non sei tu crucca sono proprio io che non riesco a trasmettere il mio modo di vedere e sentire


----------



## Anonimo1523 (18 Novembre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Quello vale per tutti quelli che tradiscono, cercano qualcosa di diverso.


A scanzo di equivoci il nome è stronza/o. Tradire con superficialità senza considerare il male che si possa fare al tradito ... e poi con chi? A volte non capisco è non capirò mai. E si che molte delle amiche di mia moglie farebbero a gara per avermi ... per non dire quelle che ci hanno provato. Comincio a credere che lo stronzo sono io. Però poi niente lacrime di coccodrillo e niente discorsi sul fatto che cercavo fuori quello che non avevo.


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Novembre 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Bravo Danny


*ECCOLO OROBLU, E' LUI!!! L'UOMO DEI TUOI SOGNI TUTTO CAZZO!!!*


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> A scanzo di equivoci il nome è stronza/o. Tradire con superficialità senza considerare il male che si possa fare al tradito ... e poi con chi? A volte non capisco è non capirò mai. *E si che molte delle amiche di mia moglie farebbero a gara per avermi ... *per non dire quelle che ci hanno provato. Comincio a credere che lo stronzo sono io. Però poi niente lacrime di coccodrillo e niente discorsi sul fatto che cercavo fuori quello che non avevo.


Oh, ci fosse uno che dica che non lo vuole nessuno/a.


----------



## sienne (18 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> No no non sei tu crucca sono proprio io che non riesco a trasmettere il mio modo di vedere e sentire



Ciao

intuisco un po' quello che vuoi dire, credo. Cioè, che poteva essere più prudente. È difficile capire su che cosa, visto che il sesso lo aveva messo in conto. Cioè, si sono incontrati con lo stesso fine, solo con modalità differenti. È il rischio. Sempre, se vuoi. E lei non ne fa una malattia. Se dovesse ri-capitare ... suppongo che la prossima volta, già al primo segnale si fermerebbe. Ma qui si tratta di una mancanza di esperienza. Ciò poteva capitare anche con uno che frequentava da tempo ecc. 


sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Novembre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Ma e' stata chiarissima su cosa vuole. E' che non ha scelto la strada giusta.
> *Poi saper ironizzare suoi propri errori e' una gran dote, secondo me.*


Quotissimo


----------



## Uroboro (18 Novembre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Lo spirito é sempre forte. É la carne che frega.


Lo spirito frega più della carne a volte


----------



## Uroboro (18 Novembre 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Oh, ci fosse uno che dica che non lo vuole nessuno/a.


Non mi vuole nessuno


----------



## Anonimo1523 (18 Novembre 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Oh, ci fosse uno che dica che non lo vuole nessuno/a.


Non preoccuparti per me, tranquillo. Sia che mi vogliano sia che mi scansino ... anzi in questo periodo più solo sto meglio è.


----------



## sienne (18 Novembre 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Oh, ci fosse uno che dica che non lo vuole nessuno/a.



Credo, che spesso si fraintendono, più che altro, i segnali ...


----------



## Minerva (18 Novembre 2015)

Uroboro ha detto:


> Lo spirito frega più della carne a volte


...e con il pesce come va?


----------



## Uroboro (18 Novembre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> ...e con il pesce come va?


Se va il pesce vuol dire che uno non si lava :rotfl:


----------



## Stark72 (18 Novembre 2015)

Io comunque sul "nessuno mi capisce" del bimbominkia mi sono ribaltato.
Mi immagino una specie di Justin Bibier col ciuffone davanti agli occhi mentre si consola col Nintendo DS.


----------



## free (18 Novembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> intuisco un po' quello che vuoi dire, credo. Cioè, che poteva essere più prudente. È difficile capire su che cosa, visto che il sesso lo aveva messo in conto. Cioè, si sono incontrati con lo stesso fine, solo con modalità differenti. È il rischio. Sempre, se vuoi. E lei non ne fa una malattia. Se dovesse ri-capitare ... suppongo che la prossima volta, già al primo segnale si fermerebbe. Ma qui si tratta di una mancanza di esperienza. Ciò poteva capitare anche con uno che frequentava da tempo ecc.
> 
> ...


ma infatti io al primo post le ho chiesto se per caso avesse ignorato o sottovalutato qualche segnale negativo, durante la seppur breve conoscenza
che poi è il discorso delle aspettative, secondo me: se il tipo piace virtualmente, chiaro che ci si aspetta un incontro di fuoco, e l'eventuale delusione sarà più forte
se invece il tipo è medio, l'aspettativa sarà più bassa, anzi magari si lascia proprio perdere


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Novembre 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Io comunque sul "nessuno mi capisce" del bimbominkia mi sono ribaltato.
> Mi immagino una specie di Justin Bibier col ciuffone davanti agli occhi mentre si consola col Nintendo DS.


Ma ingoia o no? E il culo?


----------



## disincantata (18 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> A scanzo di equivoci il nome è stronza/o. Tradire con superficialità senza considerare il male che si possa fare al tradito ... e poi con chi? A volte non capisco è non capirò mai. E si che molte delle amiche di mia moglie farebbero a gara per avermi ... per non dire quelle che ci hanno provato. Comincio a credere che lo stronzo sono io. Però poi niente lacrime di coccodrillo e niente discorsi sul fatto che cercavo fuori quello che non avevo.



Se riflettessero bene sarebbero ben pochi i tradimenti, invece a quanto pare, ormai e' una moda pure da fidanzati o di coppie all'inizio di una storia, che sia per insicurezza,  per egoismo, per 'tutelarsi' non lo so, ma piu' parlo con giovani ragazze piu' ne sento di storie assurde.

Devo aver vissuto per decenni in un mondo solo mio, non avevo tempo evidentemente per fermarmi a riflettere su modi di vivere lontanissimi dal mio.

Eppure ne avevo di colleghe e colleghi molto allegri.  A volte pure insospettabili dirigenti integerrimi. .....mah.....


----------



## free (18 Novembre 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Io comunque sul "nessuno mi capisce" del bimbominkia mi sono ribaltato.
> Mi immagino una specie di Justin Bibier col ciuffone davanti agli occhi mentre si consola col Nintendo DS.





ma cosa c'era da capire secondo te?


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Novembre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Se riflettessero bene sarebbero ben pochi i tradimenti, invece a quanto pare, ormai e' una moda pure da fidanzati o di coppie all'inizio di una storia, che sia per insicurezza,  per egoismo, per 'tutelarsi' non lo so, ma piu' parlo con giovani ragazze piu' ne sento di storie assurde.
> 
> *Devo aver vissuto per decenni in un mondo solo mio, *non avevo tempo evidentemente per fermarmi a riflettere su modi di vivere lontanissimi dal mio.
> 
> Eppure ne avevo di colleghe e colleghi molto allegri.  A volte pure insospettabili dirigenti integerrimi. .....mah.....


Noooo, maddeche.


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> 46 anni sposata e madre che cerca sesso, non che ha conosciuto qualcuno di interessante e se ne sente attratta, no ha voglia di sesso e dove lo cerca? *su un sito d'incontri, posto frequentato da abili seduttori* che sono pieni di donne per quanto sono bravi a scopare ma che per comodità le cercando su un sito.
> Lui è un bimbominkia. Tu? Fatti delle domande
> 
> ABBATTETEMI


Sito di incontro e abili seduttori mi sa che non è un binomio azzeccato. Per il resto certo poteva evitare di cercare in chat perché appunto la probabilità di fare buca ( cit. Un fiorentino )è molto alta


----------



## Nocciola (18 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> *Sito di incontro e abili seduttori mi sa che non è un binomio azzeccato*. Per il resto certo poteva evitare di cercare in chat perché appunto la probabilità di fare buca ( cit. Un fiorentino )è molto alta


Ero ironica
Oh è ufficiale, oggi non mi capisce nessuno
O meglio, non mi spiego


----------



## sienne (18 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ero ironica
> Oh è ufficiale, oggi non mi capisce nessuno



Ciao

ci ho provato, la buona volontà vale?




sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> una sfigata...posso ridermi sopra invece di disperarmi?? :up:


Si, puoi ridere


----------



## Uroboro (18 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ero ironica
> Oh è ufficiale, oggi non mi capisce nessuno


E domani sarà pure peggio... arriverai a non capirti più nemmeno tu


----------



## georgemary (18 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ero ironica
> Oh è ufficiale, oggi non mi capisce nessuno
> O meglio, non mi spiego


io ti ho capito! :up:


----------



## Stark72 (18 Novembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma cosa c'era da capire secondo te?


Che aveva finito i poteri Pokemon forse


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ero ironica
> Oh è ufficiale, oggi non mi capisce nessuno
> O meglio, non mi spiego


 Non ho letto tutto, aspe' che vedo se non ti capisco ancora


----------



## Falcor (18 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> per la serie "vado con il primo che incontroooooo" "buonaseraaa" :rotfl: che poi che pubblicità era? boh


Eccolo 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ln7FxQqTv0c



Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Secondo me non è che bisogna essere delle bombe del sesso esplicite per raccattare random qualcuno. Madonna, basta volerlo, lanciare sguardi, fare le cretine, atteggiarsi come disponibili.. Per una donna, non necessariamente bella, ripeto, è facilissimo.


Son daccordo, ho amiche "normali" che acchiappano più di amiche strafighe. A volte è il modo di porsi che apre qualsiasi strada.

Poi ho una mia strampalata teoria che scopano più le brutte che le belle. La bella tende a selezionare e a fare più la preziosa, la bruttina magari è meno selettiva e/o prende quello che, seppur belloccio, è stato scaricato dalla strafiga.



oro.blu ha detto:


> Che stia teriste lui che ha rovinato una cosa così bella. Perchè comunque la fiducia che c'era prima non ci sarà mai più... Ecco tutto qui


Mi spiace per le brutture che la vita ti ha riservato e per essere stata tradita ma in nessun caso render pan per focaccia è giustificabile, secondo me.



Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Cioè hai un marito che ti soddisfa appieno e non ti basta. Ok, c'è anche un nome per questo.


La so maestra, la so 



perplesso ha detto:


> marito che l'ha tradita per anni, portandosi l'amante a casa e nel loro letto e il tutto mentre oroblu era incinta.
> 
> ah e le ha passato anche le piattole.
> 
> c'è un nome anche per questo?


Si, ha un nome ma il cognome dovrebbe essere "nonperquestolamogliedevescoparsiilprimochelesolleticalafagiana"



oro.blu ha detto:


> ...trombero con mio marito, visto che sembra che altrimenti sono una P...


Ma va perché pensi questo? 



oro.blu ha detto:


> Mi giravano un po' le p... perché ho *fatto una cosa sbagliata *nel modo sbagliato e non ci ho nemmeno provato godimento.
> Ma *non è detto che non succederà mai più* che vada con un altro uomo. Nella vita tutto è possibile e niente è scontato.
> :diavoletto:


Ah giusto ovvio. So di aver fatto una cazzata e forse la rifarò in futuro. Pessismo e fastidio, pessimismo e fastidio


----------



## spleen (18 Novembre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Lo spirito é sempre forte. É la carne che frega.


Bisogna però evitare gli insaccati, soprattutto i salami.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Novembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ci ho provato, la buona volontà vale?
> 
> ...


Si grazie


----------



## Anonimo1523 (18 Novembre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Se riflettessero bene sarebbero ben pochi i tradimenti, invece a quanto pare, ormai e' una moda pure da fidanzati o di coppie all'inizio di una storia, che sia per insicurezza,  per egoismo, per 'tutelarsi' non lo so, ma piu' parlo con giovani ragazze piu' ne sento di storie assurde.
> 
> Devo aver vissuto per decenni in un mondo solo mio, non avevo tempo evidentemente per fermarmi a riflettere su modi di vivere lontanissimi dal mio.
> 
> Eppure ne avevo di colleghe e colleghi molto allegri.  A volte pure insospettabili dirigenti integerrimi. .....mah.....


Stessa cosa. Ho l'impressione di aver vissuto in un mondo simile al tuo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Novembre 2015)

Uroboro ha detto:


> Lo spirito frega più della carne a volte



Solo se ne bevi troppo.


----------



## oro.blu (18 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> A scanzo di equivoci il nome è stronza/o. Tradire con superficialità senza considerare il male che si possa fare al tradito ... e poi con chi? A volte non capisco è non capirò mai. E si che molte delle amiche di mia moglie farebbero a gara per avermi ... per non dire quelle che ci hanno provato. Comincio a credere che lo stronzo sono io. Però poi niente lacrime di coccodrillo e niente discorsi sul fatto che cercavo fuori quello che non avevo.



ti ammiro


----------



## Uroboro (18 Novembre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Solo se ne bevi troppo.


Scherzi a parte, la carne la gestisci bene, ma quando l'attrazione non è solo quella diventa più complicata...


----------



## disincantata (18 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Stessa cosa. Ho l'impressione di aver vissuto in un mondo simile al tuo.



Un po' mi consola sapere che non sono l'unica che si fidava e non  prendeva in considerazione occasioni,  e non di sfigati iscritti a chat.


----------



## sienne (18 Novembre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Se riflettessero bene sarebbero ben pochi i tradimenti, invece a quanto pare, ormai e' una moda pure da fidanzati o di coppie all'inizio di una storia, che sia per insicurezza,  per egoismo, per 'tutelarsi' non lo so, ma piu' parlo con giovani ragazze piu' ne sento di storie assurde.
> 
> Devo aver vissuto per decenni in un mondo solo mio, non avevo tempo evidentemente per fermarmi a riflettere su modi di vivere lontanissimi dal mio.
> 
> Eppure ne avevo di colleghe e colleghi molto allegri.  A volte pure insospettabili dirigenti integerrimi. .....mah.....



Ciao

credo, che sia un modo di essere. 
Ad esempio pure ora da single, non riesco a vedere differentemente il mondo. Cioè, se un uomo mi abbraccia o mi fa dei complimenti, non penso che ci stia provando. Penso che è gentile ... istintivamente. E oltre i pensieri non vanno. 


sienne


----------



## oro.blu (18 Novembre 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> *ECCOLO OROBLU, E' LUI!!! L'UOMO DEI TUOI SOGNI TUTTO CAZZO!!!*


 


...chi? chi?? chi??? :simy: ​ dimmi chi corro da lui HAHAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Novembre 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma ingoia o no? E il culo?


Stark stramaledetto te, i "buoni" come te vanno all'INFERNO!


----------



## Stark72 (18 Novembre 2015)

mah...
da tradito ho apprezzato l'onestà di oro.blu che ci ha raccontato un proprio impulso sessuale e una curiosità.
Non ha detto nulla contro il marito, non mi sembra che non lo sopporti, lo ha anche definito affascinante e la soddisfa sessualmente.
E' stata una debolezza censurabile nell'ottica della morale di coppia, ma non è una storiaccia.


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> ...chi? chi?? chi??? :simy: ​ dimmi chi corro da lui HAHAHAHAHA!!!



http://www.tradimento.net/members/3419-lothar57


ECCO L'UOMO PER TE, MASCHIO E MICIONE!!!


----------



## georgemary (18 Novembre 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> http://www.tradimento.net/members/3419-lothar57
> 
> 
> ECCO L'UOMO PER TE, MASCHIO E MICIONE!!!


E' vecchio!
Lei vuole carne giovane!


----------



## Alessandra (18 Novembre 2015)

Appunto....
Tradire per tradire. ...
Meglio scegliere due chiappe sode da sculacciare :singleeye:


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Novembre 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> ma in via teorica è comprensibile che oro.blu abbia cercato sul sito.
> credo però che un single di 31 anni, se sta sul sito, dev'essere abbastanza scarso in molti sensi.


Ma più che altro che le probabilità che vada male sono alti e a prescindere dall'età. Però a me non sembra lei si senta vittima delle circostanze, l'ha presa con ironia,quindi ....ha fatto una esperienza poco gradevole, bon, chiusa li.


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Novembre 2015)

georgemary ha detto:


> E' vecchio!
> Lei vuole carne giovane!


Il cazzo è vecchio. Lui è la volpe del deserto dei siti per incontri, con una singola mail può farti bagnare per sette generazioni.


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Novembre 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Appunto....
> Tradire per tradire. ...
> Meglio scegliere due chiappe sode da sculacciare :singleeye:


Eh?


----------



## disincantata (18 Novembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> credo, che sia un modo di essere.
> Ad esempio pure ora da single, non riesco a vedere differentemente il mondo. Cioè, se un uomo mi abbraccia o mi fa dei complimenti, non penso che ci stia provando. Penso che è gentile ... istintivamente. E oltre i pensieri non vanno.
> ...



IO invece osservo cose che prima mi sfuggivano.  E mi rendo conto che per finire a fare certe cose le devi volere, poi e' tutto facile.

Anche per questo non capisco chi finisce in chat, il mondo è pieno di gente, di ogni genere.  Se ti va.


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Novembre 2015)

Uroboro ha detto:


> Scherzi a parte, la carne la gestisci bene, ma quando l'attrazione non è solo quella diventa più complicata...



Ahhhh signora mia non me ne parli.
La mia condanna quella lì. Tu lo dici spieghi e avvisi ma gnente. La gente si innamorANO.


----------



## georgemary (18 Novembre 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Il cazzo è vecchio. Lui è la volpe del deserto dei siti per incontri, con una singola mail può farti bagnare per sette generazioni.


si so della sua fama, però oroblu ha detto più volte che aveva voglia di carne fresca


----------



## disincantata (18 Novembre 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Appunto....
> Tradire per tradire. ...
> Meglio scegliere due chiappe sode da sculacciare :singleeye:



Vai a dirlo alla piccolina di mio marito, che li scartava giovani e belli!


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Novembre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> IO invece osservo cose che prima mi sfuggivano.  E mi rendo conto che per finire a fare certe cose le devi volere, poi e' tutto facile.
> 
> *Anche per questo non capisco chi finisce in chat, il mondo è pieno di gente, di ogni genere*.  Se ti va.


Non capisci. Ma grazie al cazzo che non capisci.


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Novembre 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> mah...
> da tradito ho apprezzato l'onestà di oro.blu che ci ha raccontato un proprio impulso sessuale e una curiosità.
> Non ha detto nulla contro il marito, non mi sembra che non lo sopporti, lo ha anche definito affascinante e la soddisfa sessualmente.
> E' stata una debolezza censurabile nell'ottica della morale di coppia, ma non è una storiaccia.



Ha pure scritto che le ha procurato le piattole ma forse ti é sfuggito il simpatico risvolto del tradimento subito.


----------



## sienne (18 Novembre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> IO invece osservo cose che prima mi sfuggivano.  E mi rendo conto che per finire a fare certe cose le devi volere, poi e' tutto facile.
> 
> Anche per questo non capisco chi finisce in chat, il mondo è pieno di gente, di ogni genere.  Se ti va.



Ciao

non ti saprei dire. Certo sono più sensibile a certe tematiche, che prima proprio non mi sfioravano. 
Ma il mio rapportarmi è rimasto uguale. Questo intendevo. 


sienne


----------



## Uroboro (18 Novembre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ahhhh signora mia non me ne parli.
> La mia condanna quella lì. Tu lo dici spieghi e avvisi ma gnente. La gente si innamorANO.


Hai mai pensato che forse è perchè i tuoi atteggiamenti li portano ad innamorarsi, non è quello che dici, ma quello che fai... sino a che però non ti capita a te vai bene che la cosa la gestisci


----------



## disincantata (18 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma più che altro che le probabilità che vada male sono alti e a prescindere dall'età. Però a me non sembra lei si senta vittima delle circostanze, l'ha presa con ironia,quindi ....ha fatto una esperienza poco gradevole, bon, chiusa li.



Pero', il marito di tradisce, sei pure incinta,ti attacca le piattole (solo per quello da mollare) ma lei non lavora,  aspetti decenni a tradirlo, e neanche godi, piu'delusione di così. 

ANCHE perche' non vuole fare il bis, occasione unica sprecata.  Puoi pure riderci su ma brucia.


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Novembre 2015)

*Stark ti riempio di cazzotti.
Stark t'ammazzo coi sassi di fiume.
Stark stramaledetto te vengo a prenderti a studio (...) e ti butto da un cavalcavia.
Stark questo mondo non è abbastanza grande per tutti e due.
Stark mannaggia la puttana al tribunale ti ci mando sdraiato in un confortevole maglioncino di ciliegio massello.*


----------



## PresidentLBJ (18 Novembre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ha pure scritto che le ha procurato le piattole ma forse ti é sfuggito il simpatico risvolto del tradimento subito.


C'è anche un contributo video.
[video=youtube;stlync7OnuM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=stlync7OnuM[/video]


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> marito che l'ha tradita per anni, portandosi l'amante a casa e nel loro letto e il tutto mentre oroblu era incinta.
> 
> ah e le ha passato anche le piattole.
> 
> c'è un nome anche per questo?


Ma non mi sembra abbia scritto che lo ha fatto per ripicca


----------



## Alessandra (18 Novembre 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Il cazzo è vecchio. Lui è la volpe del deserto dei siti per incontri, con una singola mail può farti bagnare per sette generazioni.


Sembra la pubblicita' per risolvere il problema della siccita' nel mondo. ...


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Novembre 2015)

Uroboro ha detto:


> Hai mai pensato che forse è perchè i tuoi atteggiamenti li portano ad innamorarsi, non è quello che dici, ma quello che fai... sino a che però non ti capita a te vai bene che la cosa la gestisci



No macché é una maledizione proprio. Ho provato di tutto. Pure a mangiare i ciccioli secchi con la nutella per vedere di provocare un moto di disgusto... Niente. É la mia condanna. Devo essere forte anche per chi non lo é. Sono drammi e sono sicura che uno spirito delicato e gentile come il tuo non potrà non capire la portata del mio sacrificio.


----------



## Alessandra (18 Novembre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Vai a dirlo alla piccolina di mio marito, che li scartava giovani e belli!


Evabbe. ...ognuno ha le sue personali perversioni


----------



## sienne (18 Novembre 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Sembra la pubblicita' per risolvere il problema della siccita' nel mondo. ...



Ciao


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



sienne


----------



## disincantata (18 Novembre 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Evabbe. ...ognuno ha le sue personali perversioni



Dalle descrizioni dei vostri incontri credo abbia ragione lei.


----------



## perplesso (18 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma non mi sembra abbia scritto che lo ha fatto per ripicca


mi riferivo al comportamento di lui


----------



## oro.blu (18 Novembre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ha pure scritto che le ha procurato le piattole ma forse ti é sfuggito il simpatico risvolto del tradimento subito.


e no...le piattole le aveva solo lui, perché il mio caro consorte, è venuto da me chiedendomi, cos'ho qui che mi prude, e siamo andati assieme dal suo dottore (assieme!!!) il quale dopo averlo visitato mi ha pure riso in faccia...
Comunque come ho spiegato è acqua passata. Non l'ho fatto per questo, è successo quindici anni fa!!! Non volevo rendergli pan per focaccia. 
è un altra storia, lo so che non sono ingiustificabile. Il punto è che non mi sento in colpa. NULLA. e credo che nessuno riuscirà a farmi sentire in colpa.
Farfalla mi chiede perché ho sentito il bisogno di parlarne? Perché volevo altre opinioni. Non sono così fortunata che posso andare dalla mia amica e dirgli " ciao cara, sai ieri sera ho tradito ..... , non mi sento in colpa, mi secca solo che non mi è piaciuto"


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Novembre 2015)

E non fate ironia sulla mail di Lothar che è un'altra grande maledizione dalla quale solo le sciocche non si guardano!


----------



## Stark72 (18 Novembre 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> *Stark ti riempio di cazzotti.
> Stark t'ammazzo coi sassi di fiume.
> Stark stramaledetto te vengo a prenderti a studio (...) e ti butto da un cavalcavia.
> Stark questo mondo non è abbastanza grande per tutti e due.
> Stark mannaggia la puttana al tribunale ti ci mando sdraiato in un confortevole maglioncino di ciliegio massello.*


ma perché? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## disincantata (18 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> e no...le piattole le aveva solo lui, perché il mio caro consorte, è venuto da me chiedendomi, cos'ho qui che mi prude, e siamo andati assieme dal suo dottore (assieme!!!) il quale dopo averlo visitato mi ha pure riso in faccia...
> Comunque come ho spiegato è acqua passata. Non l'ho fatto per questo, è successo quindici anni fa!!! Non volevo rendergli pan per focaccia.
> è un altra storia, lo so che non sono ingiustificabile. Il punto è che non mi sento in colpa. NULLA. e credo che nessuno riuscirà a farmi sentire in colpa.
> Farfalla mi chiede perché ho sentito il bisogno di parlarne? Perché volevo altre opinioni. Non sono così fortunata che posso andare dalla mia amica e dirgli " ciao cara, sai ieri sera ho tradito ..... , non mi sento in colpa, mi secca solo che non mi è piaciuto"



Ti credo. Scocciante e non poco:rotfl:.


----------



## Minerva (18 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> ...chi? chi?? chi??? :simy: ​ dimmi chi corro da lui HAHAHAHAHA!!!


 ehi..qui c'è gente che dorme


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> e no...le piattole le aveva solo lui, perché il mio caro consorte, è venuto da me chiedendomi, cos'ho qui che mi prude, e siamo andati assieme dal suo dottore (assieme!!!) il quale dopo averlo visitato mi ha pure riso in faccia...
> Comunque come ho spiegato è acqua passata. Non l'ho fatto per questo, è successo quindici anni fa!!! Non volevo rendergli pan per focaccia.
> è un altra storia, lo so che non sono ingiustificabile. Il punto è che non mi sento in colpa. NULLA. e credo che nessuno riuscirà a farmi sentire in colpa.
> Farfalla mi chiede perché ho sentito il bisogno di parlarne? Perché volevo altre opinioni. Non sono così fortunata che posso andare dalla mia amica e dirgli " ciao cara, sai ieri sera ho tradito ..... , non mi sento in colpa, mi secca solo che non mi è piaciuto"



Guarda non sono io quella che urla il penitenziagite. Ognuno se la vede con la sua di coscienza. 
Ma tu esattamente su cosa volevi l'opinione? Sul barzotto o sui siti di incontri?


----------



## Minerva (18 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> e no...*le piattole le aveva solo lui, *perché il mio caro consorte, è venuto da me chiedendomi, cos'ho qui che mi prude, e siamo andati assieme dal suo dottore (assieme!!!) il quale dopo averlo visitato mi ha pure riso in faccia...
> Comunque come ho spiegato è acqua passata. Non l'ho fatto per questo, è successo quindici anni fa!!! Non volevo rendergli pan per focaccia.
> è un altra storia, lo so che non sono ingiustificabile. Il punto è che non mi sento in colpa. NULLA. e credo che nessuno riuscirà a farmi sentire in colpa.
> Farfalla mi chiede perché ho sentito il bisogno di parlarne? Perché volevo altre opinioni. Non sono così fortunata che posso andare dalla mia amica e dirgli " ciao cara, sai ieri sera ho tradito ..... , non mi sento in colpa, mi secca solo che non mi è piaciuto"


mon dieu ....scappo subito:unhappy:


----------



## Uroboro (18 Novembre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No macché é una maledizione proprio. Ho provato di tutto. Pure a mangiare i ciccioli secchi con la nutella per vedere di provocare un moto di disgusto... Niente. É la mia condanna. Devo essere forte anche per chi non lo é. Sono drammi e sono sicura che uno spirito delicato e gentile come il tuo non potrà non capire la portata del mio sacrificio.


Parli dei ciccioli con la nutella?


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Novembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non ho capito in cosa lei non abbia saputo, secondo te, gestire il dopo.
> Ha solo espresso, che le secca, che non sia stato spettacolare ... ironizzando pure su se stessa.
> ...


Sono d'accordo.


----------



## danny (18 Novembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Credo, che spesso si fraintendono, più che altro, i segnali ...


Ma sta storia dei segnali però... io vedo delle donne che riescono a trasformare gli uomini in cicisbei a retrocarica e al momento buono gli dicono che hanno frainteso... a me è capitato nell'ordine di fraintendere i seguenti segnali da donne diverse: fare il bagno nudi da soli su una spiaggia di un fiume, uscire a cena da soli offrendo of course, farle ascoltare musica in cuffia con la patata di lei appoggiata che si strofina sul tuo ginocchio, camminare mano nella mano, 2500 messaggini a tutte le ore... ora io sarò scemo cronico ma la sensazione vaga che ogni tanto le donne mi abbiano preso per il culo ce l'ho eh.... mi è andata bene con chi non mi aveva dato segnali invece.


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Che le secca appunto. Se avesse avuto meno aspettative o ci avesse pensato un minimo di più non avrebbe avuto un'esperienza negativa.


Però farfie non è che questa esperienza negativa l'abbia segnata, e stia  li a piangersi addosso  disperatamente. poi certo se scopi con uno che non hai mai visto probabile che tutto sto godimento folle non ne venga fuori, ma bon, esperienza fatta ...capo a ... ne avrà tratto le sue deduzioni.


----------



## disincantata (18 Novembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Ma sta storia dei segnali però... io vedo delle donne che riescono a trasformare gli uomini in cicisbei a retrocarica e al momento buono gli dicono che hanno frainteso... a me è capitato nell'ordine di fraintendere i seguenti segnali da donne diverse: fare il bagno nudi da soli su una spiaggia di un fiume, uscire a cena da soli offrendo of course, farle ascoltare musica in cuffia con la patata di lei appoggiata che si strofina sul tuo ginocchio, camminare mano nella mano, 2500 messaggini a tutte le ore... ora io sarò scemo cronico ma la sensazione vaga che ogni tanto le donne mi abbiano preso per il culo ce l'ho eh.... mi è andata bene con chi non mi aveva dato segnali invece.



Voleva :incazzato:solo scoccare una cena  e giocare.


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Novembre 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Io comunque sul "nessuno mi capisce" del bimbominkia mi sono ribaltato.
> Mi immagino una specie di Justin Bibier col ciuffone davanti agli occhi mentre si consola col Nintendo DS.


Io al posto di oro.blu gli avrei chiesto : " ma tutti chi? Quanti siamo ? " :rotfl:


----------



## Alessandra (18 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> e no...le piattole le aveva solo lui, perché il mio caro consorte, è venuto da me chiedendomi, cos'ho qui che mi prude, e siamo andati assieme dal suo dottore (assieme!!!) il quale dopo averlo visitato mi ha pure riso in faccia...
> Comunque come ho spiegato è acqua passata. Non l'ho fatto per questo, è successo quindici anni fa!!! Non volevo rendergli pan per focaccia.
> è un altra storia, lo so che non sono ingiustificabile. Il punto è che non mi sento in colpa. NULLA. e credo che nessuno riuscirà a farmi sentire in colpa.
> Farfalla mi chiede perché ho sentito il bisogno di parlarne? Perché volevo altre opinioni. Non sono così fortunata che posso andare dalla mia amica e dirgli " ciao cara, sai ieri sera ho tradito ..... , non mi sento in colpa, mi secca solo che non mi è piaciuto"


Comprensibilissimo.  
Non mi sono piaciuti I vari commenti "sfigata " o "immatura". Sono fuori luogo. 
Se abiti in un paese,  sei assorbita dalla vita di famiglia,  hai voglia di concederti un'avventura. ..non mi pare cosi' strano che abbia scelto internet. 
Ti è andata male quando il tipo non si è rivelato all'altezza, ,ma quello puo' accadere anche con le persone che conosci in altre circostanze. La prima volta è sempre una scommessa. 
Si capisce che hai scritto perché avevi bisogno di raccontare questa avventura e non sempre si ha con chi potersi confidare.


----------



## disincantata (18 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io al posto di oro.blu gli avrei chiesto : " ma tutti chi? Quanti siamo ? " :rotfl:



Se pesca in chat a decine e'il minimo.


----------



## Uroboro (18 Novembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Ma sta storia dei segnali però... io vedo delle donne che riescono a trasformare gli uomini in cicisbei a retrocarica e al momento buono gli dicono che hanno frainteso... a me è capitato nell'ordine di fraintendere i seguenti segnali da donne diverse: fare il bagno nudi da soli su una spiaggia di un fiume, uscire a cena da soli offrendo of course, farle ascoltare musica in cuffia con la patata di lei appoggiata che si strofina sul tuo ginocchio, camminare mano nella mano, 2500 messaggini a tutte le ore... ora io sarò scemo cronico ma la sensazione vaga che ogni tanto le donne mi abbiano preso per il culo ce l'ho eh.... mi è andata bene con chi non mi aveva dato segnali invece.


Sei un caso disperato danny:rotfl:
Hai beccato tutte le profumaie d'italia


----------



## sienne (18 Novembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Ma sta storia dei segnali però... io vedo delle donne che riescono a trasformare gli uomini in cicisbei a retrocarica e al momento buono gli dicono che hanno frainteso... a me è capitato nell'ordine di fraintendere i seguenti segnali da donne diverse: fare il bagno nudi da soli su una spiaggia di un fiume, uscire a cena da soli offrendo of course, farle ascoltare musica in cuffia con la patata di lei appoggiata che si strofina sul tuo ginocchio, camminare mano nella mano, 2500 messaggini a tutte le ore... ora io sarò scemo cronico ma la sensazione vaga che ogni tanto le donne mi abbiano preso per il culo ce l'ho eh.... mi è andata bene con chi non mi aveva dato segnali invece.



Ciao

sai bene che ci sono una marea di segnali, che non significano più di tanto. 
Per molti basta un sorriso, e già pensano chi lo sa che cosa ... 
Che poi ci sono segnali o atteggiamenti inequivocabili, siamo d'accordo. 


sienne


----------



## oro.blu (18 Novembre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Guarda non sono io quella che urla il penitenziagite. Ognuno se la vede con la sua di coscienza.
> Ma tu esattamente su cosa volevi l'opinione? Sul barzotto o sui siti di incontri?


volevo capire se era normale una cosa del genere, cioè trovare uno in chat che si spaccia per adone e trovarsi una mezza cartuccia...però poi la discussine ha divagato nei più impensati lidi ed io comunque ho capito che sono stata una "pollastra" (nel senso di sciocca, stupida, avventata, ingenua....) 
Altrimenti cosa state a discutere qui??


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Novembre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Pero', il marito di tradisce, sei pure incinta,ti attacca le piattole (solo per quello da mollare) ma lei non lavora,  aspetti decenni a tradirlo, e neanche godi, piu'delusione di così.
> 
> ANCHE perche' non vuole fare il bis, occasione unica sprecata.  Puoi pure riderci su ma brucia.


Ma brucerà pure un po' , cosa l'amor  proprio? è una esperienza superabilissima senza scossoni particolari. Credo.


----------



## danny (18 Novembre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Voleva :incazzato:solo scoccare una cena  e giocare.


E le altre?


----------



## disincantata (18 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma brucerà pure un po' , cosa l'amor  proprio? è una esperienza superabilissima senza scossoni particolari. Credo.



Insomma, aver fatto un pompino ad uno sconosciuto e non aver provato niente, aver bruciato un'unica occasione che si era voluta prendere lascia un brutto,ricordo.  CREDO.


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Novembre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Se pesca in chat a decine e'il minimo.


Eh ma allora è scarsino forte


----------



## disincantata (18 Novembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> E le altre?



Capitato tante volte?


----------



## danny (18 Novembre 2015)

Uroboro ha detto:


> Sei un caso disperato danny:rotfl:
> Hai beccato tutte le profumaie d'italia


Ah ah vero!


----------



## danny (18 Novembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> sai bene che ci sono una marea di segnali, che non significano più di tanto.
> Per molti basta un sorriso, e già pensano chi lo sa che cosa ...
> ...


Questo è vero. Diciamo che forse quelli a cui basta un sorriso ci provano un po'... perché no... ogni tanto può andare bene.


----------



## disincantata (18 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Eh ma allora è scarsino forte



Come si fa a saperlo?

Magari non erano compatibili e lui se l'e' cavata in modo egoista.'


----------



## danny (18 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> volevo capire se era normale una cosa del genere, cioè trovare uno in chat che si spaccia per adone e trovarsi una mezza cartuccia...però poi la discussine ha divagato nei più impensati lidi ed io comunque ho capito che sono stata una "pollastra" (nel senso di sciocca, stupida, avventata, ingenua....)
> Altrimenti cosa state a discutere qui??


È normale si'. Come è normale che vai con uno e scopri che non c'è empatia. Sui siti come nella quotidianità.


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> volevo capire se era normale una cosa del genere, cioè trovare uno in chat che si spaccia per adone e trovarsi una mezza cartuccia...però poi la discussine ha divagato nei più impensati lidi ed io comunque ho capito che sono stata una "pollastra" (nel senso di sciocca, stupida, avventata, ingenua....)
> Altrimenti cosa state a discutere qui??


Eh si un po' fessacchiotta lo sei stata, se credi che un uomo che ( immagino) si incensi in chat per le sue performance poi si riveli esattamente come si descrive  Tu se vuoi continuare a frequentare chat fai così: prendi 100 sottrai un 30% divide per 3 e fai uno sconto promozionale di un ulteriore 10% quello che resta può essere si avvicini alla realtà


----------



## patroclo (18 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> volevo capire se era normale una cosa del genere, cioè trovare uno in chat che si spaccia per adone e trovarsi una mezza cartuccia...però poi la discussine ha divagato nei più impensati lidi ed io comunque ho capito che sono stata una "pollastra" (nel senso di sciocca, stupida, avventata, ingenua....)
> Altrimenti cosa state a discutere qui??


Ciao oro, in un forum con questo titolo di cosa si aspetti che si discuta ? Tieni conto che qui i traditi penso siano la maggioranza e moltissimi non prendono alla "leggera" l'argomento.

Mi sembra che tu abbia preso la tua strada ( che non discuto e non giudico) ... hai cominciato male, la prossima volta starai più attenta ... tutta esperienza, vediamola così.


----------



## Minerva (18 Novembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Sì ho corretto...
> A me invece mette tristezza... perché non mi sembra una che sappia cosa vuole ancora.


ops...però la correzione?
sei tremendamente disattento


----------



## disincantata (18 Novembre 2015)

ermik ha detto:


> Ciao oro, in un forum con questo titolo di cosa si aspetti che si discuta ? Tieni conto che qui i traditi penso siano la maggioranza e moltissimi non prendono alla "leggera" l'argomento.
> 
> Mi sembra che tu abbia preso la tua strada ( che non discuto e non giudico) ... hai cominciato male, la prossima volta starai più attenta ... tutta esperienza, vediamola così.



IN questo caso il tradimento e'l'ultimo problema, e' la delusione  che ha provato lei che si discute.

Penso che pure il marito resterebbe piu' deluso dal come che dal perche'.


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> volevo capire se era normale una cosa del genere, cioè trovare uno in chat che si spaccia per adone e trovarsi una mezza cartuccia...però poi la discussine ha divagato nei più impensati lidi ed io comunque ho capito che sono stata una "pollastra" (nel senso di sciocca, stupida, avventata, ingenua....)
> Altrimenti cosa state a discutere qui??



Normalmente chi è sereno non si spaccia. Ma questo in tutti gli ambiti.E se uno è sereno aggiungo anche che difficilmente lo trovi in certi posti.  O perlomeno, per trovarne uno che non fosse un segaiolo disperato dovevi cercare co un po' di accortezza. Insomma: Si quello che ti é successo era altamente probabile e prevedibile. Tu ora come ti senti?


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> volevo capire se era normale una cosa del genere, cioè trovare uno in chat che si spaccia per adone e trovarsi una mezza cartuccia...però poi la discussine ha divagato nei più impensati lidi ed io comunque ho capito che sono stata una "pollastra" (nel senso di sciocca, stupida, avventata, ingenua....)
> Altrimenti cosa state a discutere qui??


Le fregature capitano eccome. Poi ovviamente c'e' chi e' piu' avveduto e chi no, ma di base possono capitare a chiunque.


----------



## patroclo (18 Novembre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> IN questo caso il tradimento e'l'ultimo problema, e' la delusione  che ha provato lei che si discute.
> 
> Penso che pure il marito resterebbe piu' deluso dal come che dal perche'.


allora doveva andare su:
www.cometrombaredecentementeconunbimbominkia.org
www.carnefrescamaesperta.sex
www.meloscopoinpiedi.fuck
ecc.


----------



## sienne (18 Novembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Questo è vero. Diciamo che forse quelli a cui basta un sorriso ci provano un po'... perché no... ogni tanto può andare bene.



Ciao

se incassano bene le cantonate, forse, ne vale la pena. 


sienne


----------



## sienne (18 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> volevo capire se era normale una cosa del genere, cioè trovare uno in chat che si spaccia per adone e trovarsi una mezza cartuccia...però poi la discussine ha divagato nei più impensati lidi ed io comunque ho capito che sono stata una "pollastra" (nel senso di sciocca, stupida, avventata, ingenua....)
> Altrimenti cosa state a discutere qui??



Ciao

è normale. E credo, che quello che ti ha preso di contropiede è stato la mancanza di esperienze. 


sienne


----------



## oro.blu (18 Novembre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Normalmente chi è sereno non si spaccia. Ma questo in tutti gli ambiti.E se uno è sereno aggiungo anche che difficilmente lo trovi in certi posti.  O perlomeno, per trovarne uno che non fosse un segaiolo disperato dovevi cercare co un po' di accortezza. Insomma: Si quello che ti é successo era altamente probabile e prevedibile. Tu ora come ti senti?



Sono tranquilla. ero superincazzata ieri, ma così a parlarne qui, mi rendo conto che faccio ancora più ridere di quanto credevo. Ma la cosa non mi infastidisce, conferma solo quello che ho sempre saputo, che fondamentalmente sono un ingenua.


----------



## Tessa (18 Novembre 2015)

ermik ha detto:


> allora doveva andare su:
> www.cometrombaredecentementeconunbimbominkia.org
> www.carnefrescamaesperta.sex
> www.meloscopoinpiedi.fuck
> ecc.


Prendo appunti anche io. 
Grazie


----------



## Alessandra (18 Novembre 2015)

*E ora...*

Ci rinunci o ci riprovi?


----------



## Ryoga74 (18 Novembre 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Oh, ci fosse uno che dica che non lo vuole nessuno/a.


Eccomi [emoji4] 
In undici anni tra convivenza e matrimonio se ne fosse avvicinata anche una sola [emoji28]


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Eccomi [emoji4]
> In undici anni tra convivenza e matrimonio se ne fosse avvicinata anche una sola [emoji28]


:rotfl:


----------



## Ryoga74 (18 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl:


Spero sia per il fatto che essendo fedele alla mia compagna non lanciavo segnali di nessun tipo, se no è grave [emoji28]


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Spero sia per il fatto che essendo fedele alla mia compagna non lanciavo segnali di nessun tipo, se no è grave [emoji28]


Oppure sei distratto e non ti sei accorto dei segnali


----------



## Ryoga74 (18 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Oppure sei distratto e non ti sei accorto dei segnali


Dici? [emoji53]


----------



## disincantata (18 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Eccomi [emoji4]
> In undici anni tra convivenza e matrimonio se ne fosse avvicinata anche una sola [emoji28]



Credimi non ci si bada.

Con il senno del poi avrebbe le corna di un cervo  anziano!


----------



## Ryoga74 (18 Novembre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Credimi non ci si bada.
> 
> Con il senno del poi avrebbe le corna di un cervo  anziano!


[emoji23] 
Troppo buona [emoji8]


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Novembre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Credimi non ci si bada.
> 
> Con il senno del poi avrebbe le corna di un cervo  anziano!


Ma più semplicemente non capita proprio. Non è questione di non badarci, su. Non ti guardano. E' che ti piace pensare che "se avessi voluto", ma un cazzo di niente. Non è così. Porca puttana, tu vivi (vivevi) nel libro Cuore, cazzo pari un personaggio di De Amicis. Non sembri vera. Cosa vuoi/volevi ispirare? Simpatia, sicuro. Ma poi? Che altro? Probabilmente parevi mi nonna pure a venticinque anni. Disincaglia', per favore.


----------



## sienne (18 Novembre 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma più semplicemente non capita proprio. Non è questione di non badarci, su. Non ti guardano. E' che ti piace pensare che "se avessi voluto", ma un cazzo di niente. Non è così. Porca puttana, tu vivi (vivevi) nel libro Cuore, cazzo pari un personaggio di De Amicis. Non sembri vera. Cosa vuoi/volevi ispirare? Simpatia, sicuro. Ma poi? Che altro? Probabilmente parevi mi nonna pure a venticinque anni. Disincaglia', per favore.



Su, c'è veramente chi i segnali di un certo interessamento non li coglie, per dei motivi più vari. Lo spagnolo me lo ha dovuto dire esplicitamente che mi voleva conoscere e rivedere. Solo dopo ho iniziato a capire.


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Novembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Su, c'è veramente chi i segnali di un certo interessamento non li coglie, per dei motivi più vari. Lo spagnolo me lo ha dovuto dire esplicitamente che mi voleva conoscere e rivedere. Solo dopo ho iniziato a capire.


Sienne ma non è che però chiunque sia in coppia riceve segnali ma non li nota. Più probabilmente NON LI RICEVE AFFATTO. Altrimenti li noterebbe eccome. Che poi uno/a sia un po' tardo, magari, è un altro discorso, ma come dici tu se uno si vuol far capire anche dalla più scema dell'universo il modo lo trova eccome.

EDIT: non ti sto dando della scema.


----------



## Ryoga74 (18 Novembre 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sienne ma non è che però chiunque sia in coppia riceve segnali ma non li nota. Più probabilmente NON LI RICEVE AFFATTO. Altrimenti li noterebbe eccome. Che poi uno/a sia un po' tardo, magari, è un altro discorso, ma come dici tu se uno si vuol far capire anche dalla più scema dell'universo il modo lo trova eccome.
> 
> EDIT: non ti sto dando della scema.


Quindi non ho speranze. Va beh, troverò un cucuzzolo di una montagna e mi ritirerò a vita da asceta [emoji4]


----------



## Mary The Philips (18 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> si ok avevo capito un altra cosa...il fosso saltato si riferiva al fatto che sono passata dal essere tradita a tradire, ma non per vendetta...sono passati 15 anni ormai la rabbia è passata.
> Mi dispiace veramente tanto per tutti coloro che in questo momento sono dalla parte dei traditi, e capisco che per loro sono proprio una "stronza".... mi insultino pure se ne sentono il bisogno.



Com'è buona lei :rotfl:



Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Se per la "faccenda delle zie" ti riferivi anche a ciò che ho scritto io, sospetto ci sia stato un fraintendimento.


Ok :up:



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Abbi pazienza, sei tu che scrivi che non avresti problemi a portarti a letto chi vuoi, tu e per estensione tutte le donne dell'universo conosciuto. Il che non solo mi pare una cazzata, ma pure una bella grossa, se poi la condisci pure con "chi non fa cosi' e va per siti e' una sfigata". Perche' poi, parliamoci chiaro: Io per siti non ci vado, ma se c'e' come dice President tutto questo maschiume e ben poche donne non vedo come sia possibile che esistano e funzionino pure, dopotutto. E da ANNI e ANNI, per di piu'. Allora una che per siti ci e' andata davvero viene qui, racconta la sua storia e che quello che e' successo non e' successo secondo i suoi piani e si prende della sfigata, che non sta tanto bene, AMMAZZATEMI e adesso pure una roba sull'umiliarsi (?) che forse e dico forse starebbe bene giusto sulla colonna di qualche coglione dell'Huffington Post. Boh. Ma io mi chiedo se tu, e voialtre per estensione, vi leggete qua do scrivete o no. Che poi cazzo tu ti sei sposata uno conosciuto su un forum. Per dire. Ah no. Non si puo', bisogna sempre separare l'opinione da chi la scrive. Chiaro. Anzi, scusa. Scemo io.


Buona l'ultima che hai detto.
Se quello che pensi per camminare ha bisogno delle gambe dei personalismi altrui ( e lo fai spessissimo) c'è ben poco da dialogare con te; ogni cosa che si dice di personale la rivolti e la rispari a tuo uso e consumo. Deprimente.  Sembri una zitella rimbambita.



oro.blu ha detto:


> scusa ma la finta sei tu... hai acceso una discussione vivissima *sul fatto che bastano languidi sguardi per interessare qualcuno* e mi hai detto che razza di persona sono a cercare sulle chat e poi te la prendi perché ti chiedo di insegnarmi
> 
> Si era un o'una presa in giro, ma scusa te la sei cercata...


Sono responsabile di quello che dico non di quello che hai capito, ma va bene così. Figurati


----------



## sienne (18 Novembre 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sienne ma non è che però chiunque sia in coppia riceve segnali ma non li nota. Più probabilmente NON LI RICEVE AFFATTO. Altrimenti li noterebbe eccome. Che poi uno/a sia un po' tardo, magari, è un altro discorso, ma come dici tu se uno si vuol far capire anche dalla più scema dell'universo il modo lo trova eccome.
> 
> EDIT: non ti sto dando della scema.



Mah, forse in alcuni casi più che tardo, non c'è interesse e di conseguenza la percezione per certi segnali è bassa. Poi certo, chi ha voluto che lo notassi, ci è sempre riuscito. Poi c'è anche che non interpreto certe gentilezze o complimenti ecc. come uno che ci tenta. Cosa, che invece una mia collega lo fa. E già qui c'è una differenza nelle attribuzioni e di conseguenza nella percezione.


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Novembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Buona l'ultima che hai detto.
> Se quello che pensi per camminare ha bisogno delle gambe dei personalismi altrui ( e lo fai spessissimo) c'è ben poco da dialogare con te; ogni cosa che si dice di personale la rivolti e la rispari a tuo uso e consumo. Deprimente.  Sembri una zitella rimbambita.


Io rispondo a quello che mi scrivi o scrivono in generale. Non è che parlo per personalismi altrui, è che mi scrivi 'a' non è che poi te poi incazza' o rimanerci male se ti rispondo su quella 'a'. Perché qui, non so se ti sei accorta, non è che si discute di fisica quantistica o si teorizza di buchi neri (ehm). C'è chi vorrebbe filosofeggiare, sicuro, ma sono wannabe, tutto sommato. Gente che si crede di gran lunga più profonda di quanto non sia. No. Qui si parla di carne e sangue, e ti rispondo di carne e sangue. A tal proposito, vuoi un po' di pollo? Ci sono anche due patate. Ti assicuro che non è a mio uso e consumo. Cioè, anche, ma mezza coscia c'è rimasta.


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Novembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Mah, forse in alcuni casi più che tardo, non c'è interesse e di conseguenza la percezione per certi segnali è bassa. Poi certo, chi ha voluto che lo notassi, ci è sempre riuscito. Poi c'è anche che non interpreto certe gentilezze o complimenti ecc. come uno che ci tenta. Cosa, che invece una mia collega lo fa. E già qui c'è una differenza nelle attribuzioni e di conseguenza nella percezione.


Vabbè Sienne, ci sono gli estremi, come per tutto. C'è chi è completamente refrattario e chi invece come una starnutisce nella sua direzione "hai VISTO? MI HA SMORFOLATO ADDOSSO!!! LE PIACCIO SICURO!!!" e si fa un sacco di castelli in aria. Allora uno che fa? Tira una media. In media possiamo dire che una persona X in coppia se non si accorge di ricevere particolari attenzioni o segnali non ne riceve proprio. Poi ci sono casi e casi. Fine. Vuoi del pollo?


----------



## sienne (18 Novembre 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vabbè Sienne, ci sono gli estremi, come per tutto. C'è chi è completamente refrattario e chi invece come una starnutisce nella sua direzione "hai VISTO? MI HA SMORFOLATO ADDOSSO!!! LE PIACCIO SICURO!!!" e si fa un sacco di castelli in aria. Allora uno che fa? Tira una media. In media possiamo dire che una persona X in coppia se non si accorge di ricevere particolari attenzioni o segnali non ne riceve proprio. Poi ci sono casi e casi. Fine. Vuoi del pollo?



Grazie, ma ho quattro cosce di pollo nel forno con delle patate. 
Più tardi faccio un po' di castagne ... se mai, te ne do' io un po'.


----------



## spleen (18 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> *volevo capire se era normale una cosa del genere*, cioè trovare uno in chat che si spaccia per adone e trovarsi una mezza cartuccia...però poi la discussine ha divagato nei più impensati lidi ed io comunque ho capito che sono stata una "pollastra" (nel senso di sciocca, stupida, avventata, ingenua....)
> Altrimenti cosa state a discutere qui??


Ciao, benvenuta.
A parte le faccende di tipo "funzionale" secondo me ci sono anche altre cose che devi capire, di te stessa, sulle quali io al tuo posto sarei molto più interessato. 
Che tu abbia incontrato un "salame", in un tentativo abbastanza maldestro di trasgressione, rientra nell' ordine delle cose e non ti devi certo preoccupare di questo, ritengo sia superfluo discuterne. 
Mi piacerebbe invece capire da dove deriva questa esigenza di avere un po' di sesso disimpegnato, non perchè sia moralmente inaccettabile, ma perchè è una novità, un comportamento atipico in tanti anni. 
Penso che tu non stia cercando sesso in fondo, penso che tu stia cercando rapporti umani, calore umano, penso che tu voglia essere riconosciuta per la persona che sei, per il tuo valore. 
E non ti senti in colpa perchè per te è così importante che potresti, per una cosa del genere, persino scambiare sesso, tanto ormai ci ha pensato tuo marito a banalizzarlo dentro il vostro rapporto fino a prendersi le piattole.
Questo penso, in fondo.


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Novembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Grazie, ma ho quattro cosce di pollo nel forno con delle patate.
> Più tardi faccio un po' di castagne ... se mai, te ne do' io un po'.


Mi fanno aria.


----------



## sienne (18 Novembre 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mi fanno aria.



Allora non ne vuoi. Benissimo, ci vado matta per le castagne e non mi fanno nulla.


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Novembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Allora non ne vuoi. Benissimo, ci vado matta per le castagne e non mi fanno nulla.


Oddio, se vuoi le prendo. D'altra parte in queste fredde serate autunnali in qualche maniera bisognerà pur scaldarsi.


----------



## Minerva (18 Novembre 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Oddio, se vuoi le prendo. D'altra parte in queste fredde serate autunnali in qualche maniera bisognerà pur scaldarsi.


non con i tuoi peti,possibilmente


----------



## Zod (18 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Ciao. Non so da dove cominciare.
> Ho un periodo in cui, oltre che ad avere una vera e propria ESPLOSIONE ORMONALE provo una forte attrazione verso i ragazzi più giovani... Non sono ne bella ne sexi... esco poco se non per andare in palestra (di sole donne) quindi occasioni non ne ho. Ho voluto provare ad iscrivermi in uno di quei siti di incontri, dichiarando la mia vera età, dicendo che sono sposata, mettendo le mie vere foto...dicendo solo che volevo fare nuove conoscenze scopo amicizia. Ho ricevuto centinaia di contatti. Parecchi li ho scartati subito. Ma c'era un ragazzo più giovane, carino che diceva di trovarmi carina. Be non male. Abbiamo chattato un po' divagando anche nel sessuale...nonostante i brividi all'inizio sono rimasta molto nel vago. Mi chiede di incontrarci per un caffè... Discutiamo un po' su questa cosa. Un po' perché avevo paura un po' perché ho una famiglia. Dovevo trovare il momento giusto. Alla fine troviamo un compromesso, dopo tre giorni... durante l'attesa l'atmosfera si scalda, cadiamo in discorsi sempre più spinti... Il caffè si trasforma in un appuntamento a "luci rosse". OK tutto bene, consapevole di quello che facevo...
> Be è andato tutto storto. Ci siamo trovati, mi aspettavo qualche bacio, qualche carezza...invece è partito subito a ravanarmi le tette e a chiedermi un pompino. OK l'avevo messo in previsione, come avevo messo in previsione di farci sesso. Quello che non mi aspettavo era di fare sesso con un bimbominkia che pensava di essere un supermacio e che non mi ha fatto provare assolutamente nulla, che si è pure offeso quando gli ho detto che non mi è piaciuto. Ancora di più si è offeso quando gli ho detto che non intendevo più rivederlo. Mi ha detto che come donna monogama da quasi 30 anni non capivo nulla che lui ha sempre soddisfatto tutte le donne e via cavolate del genere.
> Mi sono sentita PRESA IN GIRO E STUPIDA. Volevo fare un esperienza sessuale ed è venuta fuori una seduta terapeutica per un ragazzo che si sente adone ed invece è una mezza cartuccia...ma purtroppo non sono una brava psicologa...e così ne è venuta fuori una mezza tragedia, per lui. Pensavo volesse piangere. Ad un certo punto e perfino uscito un Nessuno mi capisce!!
> Ma possibile che una volta, dico una volta nella vita faccio una pazzia e mi va così di MM. Stranamente non mi pesa quello che ho fatto, il tradimento intendo (infondo mio marito anni fa ha avuto un amante per tre anni). Mi secca altamente che non sia stata una cosa *SPETTACOLARE*. Perché non intendo farlo mai più, non intendo rovinare quello che è ora la mia vita. Ma ho sprecato questo colpo di testa in modo schifoso, senza capire che chi andavo a trovare era un insicuro... be questo è quanto


Tu cercavi carne fresca, lui un'alternativa alla masturbazione. Il risultato non poteva essere spettacolare.


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Novembre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> non con i tuoi peti,possibilmente


Tu stai fuori al freddo, piccola fiammiferaia.


----------



## Minerva (18 Novembre 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tu stai fuori al freddo, piccola fiammiferaia.


Qui parla la nonna,  riferisco


----------



## Alessandra (18 Novembre 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Tu cercavi carne fresca, lui un'alternativa alla masturbazione. Il risultato non poteva essere spettacolare.


Lui cercava un'alternativa alla masturbazione? 
Magari no.
Lei ha 46 anni.
Forse nella sua ottica di 31enne  (magari pure assiduo frequentatore di youporn e video di "milf") lei era una con grande esperienza sessuale, più esperta di una di 20....
E quindi anxhe lui forse si aspettava "grandi cose"...


----------



## Zod (18 Novembre 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Lui cercava un'alternativa alla masturbazione?
> Magari no.
> Lei ha 46 anni.
> Forse nella sua ottica di 31enne  (magari pure assiduo frequentatore di youporn e video di "milf") lei era una con grande esperienza sessuale, più esperta di una di 20....
> E quindi anxhe lui forse si aspettava "grandi cose"...


Meglio una di 20 sexy e bella ma inesperta, di una di 46 ne bella ne sexy. Ci puoi mettere tutta l'esperienza che vuoi, ma l'uomo vive l'eccitazione sessuale prevalentemente attraverso il senso della vista.

Per cui occhio, se mentre lo fate lui chiude gli occhi, potrebbe non dipendere dall'intensità del piacere


----------



## Nicka (18 Novembre 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Meglio una di 20 sexy e bella ma inesperta, di una di 46 ne bella ne sexy. Ci puoi mettere tutta l'esperienza che vuoi, ma l'uomo vive l'eccitazione sessuale prevalentemente attraverso il senso della vista.
> 
> *Per cui occhio, se mentre lo fate lui chiude gli occhi, potrebbe non dipendere dall'intensità del piacere *


E io che pensavo fosse una romanticheria...


----------



## Alessandra (18 Novembre 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Meglio una di 20 sexy e bella ma inesperta, di una di 46 ne bella ne sexy. Ci puoi mettere tutta l'esperienza che vuoi, ma l'uomo vive l'eccitazione sessuale prevalentemente attraverso il senso della vista.
> 
> Per cui occhio, se mentre lo fate lui chiude gli occhi, potrebbe non dipendere dall'intensità del piacere


Punti di vista.
Molti miei amici (sulla trentina) sognano la notte con la milf esperta. 
Che poi non sai come sia oro.blu fisicamente. ...magari è una gran gnocca. 

Dal tuo commento deduco che non sei sulla trentina. ...
Di solito sono gli uomini più maturi che farebbero carte false per la ventenne. ...


----------



## Alessandra (18 Novembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> E io che pensavo fosse una romanticheria...


:rotfl:



(....a volte li ho chiusi io...)


----------



## Ryoga74 (18 Novembre 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> 
> 
> (....a volte li ho chiusi io...)


[emoji57]


----------



## Nicka (18 Novembre 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> 
> 
> (....a volte li ho chiusi io...)


Eh...pure io...
Ma perchè sono romaaaaaaaaaaaaaaantica!!! :rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Novembre 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Punti di vista.
> Molti miei amici (sulla trentina) sognano la notte con la milf esperta.
> Che poi non sai come sia oro.blu fisicamente. ...magari è una gran gnocca.
> 
> ...


Ma presumo che in un sito d'incontri è difficile che ci trovi la ventenne di bella presenza comunque (a meno non sia mercenaria), mentre una di cinquant'anni è moolto più comune. Quindi diciamo che la scelta per un mentecatto trentenne sia quella lì, fascino della milf o meno.


----------



## Zod (18 Novembre 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Punti di vista.
> Molti miei amici (sulla trentina) sognano la notte con la milf esperta.
> Che poi non sai come sia oro.blu fisicamente. ...magari è una gran gnocca.
> 
> ...


Si è definita lei ne bella ne sexy. L'età conta fino ad un certo punto, ci sono ultra quarantenni più belle di ventenni. A parità di bellezza poi entra in gioco l'esperienza e la maturità, o più precisamente l'abilità di non rompere le scatole per ogni sciocchezza.


----------



## Alessandra (18 Novembre 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma presumo che in un sito d'incontri è difficile che ci trovi la ventenne di bella presenza comunque (a meno non sia mercenaria), mentre una di cinquant'anni è moolto più comune. Quindi diciamo che la scelta per un mentecatto trentenne sia quella lì, fascino della milf o meno.


Sono sincera.  Non so come funzionano questi siti.
Qui in albione sono molto usati. 
Conosco una 27enne della lituania fighissima che è iscritta e incontra uomini solo cosi.  E non è una mercenaria.  Non ho mai capito perché.  Le basterebbe aspettare cinque minuti al bancone di un pub per avere birre offerte da intrepidi avventori. ...ma forse questo discorso lo faccio da italiana e pensando all'approccio italiano. 

Un'altra mia conoscente. ..
25 anni, non è male.  E' carina a modo suo. E' cattolica praticante e per ragioni religiose,  ancora vergine.  Aspetta di sposarsi per concedersi.  Su uno di questi siti ha trovato un fidanzato cattolico come lei e sono una coppia felice già oltre un anno. 
Qui le ventenni CI sono....e pure belle ragazze. 
Non so come gira in italia....


----------



## Alessandra (18 Novembre 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Si è definita lei ne bella ne sexy. L'età conta fino ad un certo punto, ci sono ultra quarantenni più belle di ventenni. A parità di bellezza poi entra in gioco l'esperienza e la maturità, o più precisamente l'abilità di non rompere le scatole per ogni sciocchezza.


:up:


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Novembre 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Sono sincera.  Non so come funzionano questi siti.
> Qui in albione sono molto usati.
> Conosco una 27enne della lituania fighissima che è iscritta e incontra uomini solo cosi.  E non è una mercenaria.  Non ho mai capito perché.  Le basterebbe aspettare cinque minuti al bancone di un pub per avere birre offerte da intrepidi avventori. ...ma forse questo discorso lo faccio da italiana e pensando all'approccio italiano.
> 
> ...


Cattolici vergini su un sito d'incontri?


----------



## Alessandra (18 Novembre 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cattolici vergini su un sito d'incontri?


Giuro!
Anche io ero incredula.


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Novembre 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Giuro!
> Anche io ero incredula.


Incredibile Albione.


----------



## Alessandra (18 Novembre 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Incredibile Albione.


Si. Incredibile. 
Un amico mio ci ha trovato pure la musulmana con il velo (solo ovale del volto scoperto) con scritto che aveva intenzioni matrimoniali. 

Sempre in Albione.


----------



## sienne (18 Novembre 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Sono sincera.  Non so come funzionano questi siti.
> Qui in albione sono molto usati.
> Conosco una 27enne della lituania fighissima che è iscritta e incontra uomini solo cosi.  E non è una mercenaria.  Non ho mai capito perché.  Le basterebbe aspettare cinque minuti al bancone di un pub per avere birre offerte da intrepidi avventori. ...ma forse questo discorso lo faccio da italiana e pensando all'approccio italiano.
> 
> ...



Ciao

anche qui se ne fa un largo uso. 


sienne


----------



## sienne (18 Novembre 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Si. Incredibile.
> Un amico mio ci ha trovato pure la musulmana con il velo (solo ovale del volto scoperto) con scritto che aveva intenzioni matrimoniali.
> 
> Sempre in Albione.



Ciao

certo, ci sono siti che mirano a ciò, come quello che ho visitato io. 
Infatti i due che ho incontrato cercavano una unione seria ... 


sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Novembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> certo, ci sono siti che mirano a ciò, come quello che ho visitato io.
> Infatti i due che ho incontrato cercavano una unione seria ...
> ...


E tu invece?


----------



## Alessandra (18 Novembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> anche qui se ne fa un largo uso.
> 
> ...


Non mi sorprende. 
Pero' credo che in italia non sia la normalità come qui in albione o in svizzera. ...quindi forse davvero ci sono iscritti   per la maggior parte solo disperati e di ventenni piacenti manco l'ombra. ..


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Quindi non ho speranze. Va beh, troverò un cucuzzolo di una montagna e mi ritirerò a vita da asceta [emoji4]


:rotfl: Addirittura!!!


----------



## Ryoga74 (18 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl: Addirittura!!!


ehi, lo ha sentenziato il Maschio Alpha del forum, chi sono io per screditarlo?  [emoji57]


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> ehi, lo ha sentenziato il Maschio Alpha del forum, chi sono io per screditarlo?  [emoji57]


A parte che adesso sono IL MALE, ma per me se trovi una che ti s'incolla bella per te, figurati.


----------



## sienne (18 Novembre 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E tu invece?



Sono stata sincera sin dall'inizio che non era nelle mie intenzioni primarie, ma che non escludevo nulla. 
Poi, anche se erano due uomini molto interessanti, non me la sono sentita di approfondire. 
Mi è sembrato brutto. Così ho tagliato.


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> ehi, lo ha sentenziato il Maschio Alpha del forum, chi sono io per screditarlo?  [emoji57]


Con i fatti per esempio  Le parole servono a ben poco in certi casi.


----------



## Nicka (18 Novembre 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Non mi sorprende.
> Pero' credo che in italia non sia la normalità come qui in albione o in svizzera. ...quindi forse davvero ci sono iscritti   per la maggior parte solo disperati e di ventenni piacenti manco l'ombra. ..


Credo che il punto sia esattamente questo.
Quando ero più giovane D) avevo conoscenze trasferite in Inghilterra e dintorni e parecchi facevano uso di siti di incontri, quando qui in Italia eri visto come un vecchio pervertito.
Secondo me è questione di mentalità diverse e di modi diversi di vedere e vivere la sfera sessuale.


----------



## Ryoga74 (18 Novembre 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> A parte che adesso sono IL MALE, ma per me se trovi una che ti s'incolla bella per te, figurati.


Perché dovresti essere il male? [emoji53] 
Ti sto semplicemente facendo notare che tendi a sentenziare senza conoscere [emoji6] mica me la sono presa...
E per il momento l'unica cosa che non voglio è una che mi si incolli, mi serve un po' di tempo...


----------



## sienne (18 Novembre 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Non mi sorprende.
> Pero' credo che in italia non sia la normalità come qui in albione o in svizzera. ...quindi forse davvero ci sono iscritti   per la maggior parte solo disperati e di ventenni piacenti manco l'ombra. ..



Ciao

i due che ho incontrato, erano tutt'altro che disperati. 
Avevano solo veramente poco tempo per andare in giro. 
Uno era un medico rimasto vedovo con un figlio e l'altro un imprenditore. 
Sono arrivata a loro, perché puoi mettere anche la tua formazione e così avviene già una preselezione, ad esempio. 


sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Perché dovresti essere il male? [emoji53]
> Ti sto semplicemente facendo notare che tendi a sentenziare senza conoscere [emoji6] mica me la sono presa...
> E per il momento l'unica cosa che non voglio è una che mi si incolli, mi serve un po' di tempo...


Ma io parlavo in generale, mica di te specificatamente. Ci mancherebbe pure che te la fossi presa (?), abbi pazienza.


----------



## Alessandra (18 Novembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> i due che ho incontrato, erano tutt'altro che disperati.
> Avevano solo veramente poco tempo per andare in giro.
> ...


Infatti, qui è lo stesso. Tutti hanno poco tempo e quindi in questi siti trovi di tutto: chi è solo a caccia, chi cerca relazioni serie,  la persona piacente e non, I Cattolici vergini,  I musulmani in cerca di matrimonio,  di tutto di più....e di tutte le eta'...


----------



## Ryoga74 (18 Novembre 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma io parlavo in generale, mica di te specificatamente. Ci mancherebbe pure che te la fossi presa (?), abbi pazienza.


Ok, leggi qui:


Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sienne ma non è che però chiunque sia in coppia riceve segnali ma non li nota. Più probabilmente NON LI RICEVE AFFATTO. Altrimenti li noterebbe eccome. Che poi uno/a sia un po' tardo, magari, è un altro discorso, ma come dici tu se uno si vuol far capire anche dalla più scema dell'universo il modo lo trova eccome.
> 
> EDIT: non ti sto dando della scema.


Sentenzi. 
Come fai a sapere al di fuori della tua esperienza privata, che un uomo possa ricevere determinati segnali senza accorgersene? Semplice: non puoi.
 Come io non posso sapere se tu anche col carattere che ti ritrovi puoi risultare simpatico fuori di qui [emoji57]


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Ok, leggi qui:
> 
> Sentenzi.
> Come fai a sapere al di fuori della tua esperienza privata, che un uomo possa ricevere determinati segnali senza accorgersene? Semplice: non puoi.
> Come io non posso sapere se tu anche col carattere che ti ritrovi puoi risultare simpatico fuori di qui [emoji57]


Ryoga, sai come funziona? Funziona che io, tu o chiunque altro non è che viviamo in un vuoto pneumatico. Cioè, oltre le nostre iterazioni con gli altri abbiamo anche, pensa!, l'opportunità di osservare gli altri che interagiscono tra loro. Oppure parlare di altri dei fatti LORO, non dei nostri. E poi succede che ci facciamo delle idee su com'è la "gente", in generale. E quando poi capita che queste idee le esponiamo sai cosa sono? Opinioni. Allora le opinioni sono appunto tale non "sentenze". Se dovessimo evitare di esprimere opinioni per paura che qualcuno (qualcuno di poco avveduto, diciamo) le scambi per sentenze per parlare magari solo delle nostre privatissime esperienze personali finirebbe che nessuno direbbe alcunché o comunque ben poco in ogni caso, che per arrivare a parlare del privato devi passare per i concetti generali, e se non puoi parlarne, bè, è un cane che si morde la coda. Ryoga, spero apprezzerai il mio sforzo per essere cordiale e affabile, per cortesia potresti usarmi il favore di usare meno faccine che mi fanno male al cervello? Grazie.


----------



## Carola (18 Novembre 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Che aveva finito i poteri Pokemon forse


----------



## Ryoga74 (18 Novembre 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ryoga, sai come funziona? Funziona che io, tu o chiunque altro non è che viviamo in un vuoto pneumatico. Cioè, oltre le nostre iterazioni con gli altri abbiamo anche, pensa!, l'opportunità di osservare gli altri che interagiscono tra loro. Oppure parlare di altri dei fatti LORO, non dei nostri. E poi succede che ci facciamo delle idee su com'è la "gente", in generale. E quando poi capita che queste idee le esponiamo sai cosa sono? Opinioni. Allora le opinioni sono appunto tale non "sentenze". Se dovessimo evitare di esprimere opinioni per paura che qualcuno (qualcuno di poco avveduto, diciamo) le scambi per sentenze per parlare magari solo delle nostre privatissime esperienze personali finirebbe che nessuno direbbe alcunché o comunque ben poco in ogni caso, che per arrivare a parlare del privato devi passare per i concetti generali, e se non puoi parlarne, bè, è un cane che si morde la coda. Ryoga, spero apprezzerai il mio sforzo per essere cordiale e affabile, per cortesia potresti usarmi il favore di usare meno faccine che mi fanno male al cervello? Grazie.


Scusa per le faccine, effettivamente erano volutamente provocatorie.
A me le opinioni vanno benissimo, anzi trovo che un contraddittorio fatto con opinioni che divergono sia  infinitamente più interessante di gente che si conforma all'idea prevalente.
Però quel tuo messaggio che ho quotato mi dava l'impressione di esprimere un concetto assolutista, per di più senza (per te come per me e per chiunque) la possibilità di un riscontro oggettivo. Perché la tua tesi (se così vuoi chiamarla anziché sentenza) non può essere ne confutata ne si può dimostrare l'erroneità. Vorrebbe dire entrare nella testa di un campione esaustivo di uomini coniugati e messi di fronte a episodi più o meno ammiccanti e di segnali più o meno espliciti...
Quindi rimane lì, chiamala opinione non confutabile, io evito di solito di espormi in giudizi così generici. 
Se tu avessi scritto solo il post a Disincantata, per quanto foriero di volgarità che non mi piacciono in un forum, non avrei replicato. Perché QUELLA è una tua opinione basata sulla tua esperienza nel forum con la ricevente del post. Quello che hai scritto a Sienne a me invece pare un giudizio assoluto e generico che non è comprovato da nulla, per tanto poco interessante...


----------



## Carola (18 Novembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Credo che il punto sia esattamente questo.
> Quando ero più giovane D) avevo conoscenze trasferite in Inghilterra e dintorni e parecchi facevano uso di siti di incontri, quando qui in Italia eri visto come un vecchio pervertito.
> Secondo me è questione di mentalità diverse e di modi diversi di vedere e vivere la sfera sessuale.


confermo
all estero da mo che gente normale quindi non pervertiti ecc lo.usano x conoscere altre persone ma non per forza a scopo di Scopata 

una mia amica ha pure trovato il grande amore 
entrambi medici separati e  con poco tempo o meglio poca voglia di girare x locali e posto di incontri 
stanno una favola da due anni


----------



## sienne (18 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Scusa per le faccine, effettivamente erano volutamente provocatorie.
> A me le opinioni vanno benissimo, anzi trovo che un contraddittorio fatto con opinioni che divergono sia  infinitamente più interessante di gente che si conforma all'idea prevalente.
> Però quel tuo messaggio che ho quotato mi dava l'impressione di esprimere un concetto assolutista, per di più senza (per te come per me e per chiunque) la possibilità di un riscontro oggettivo. Perché la tua tesi (se così vuoi chiamarla anziché sentenza) non può essere ne confutata ne si può dimostrare l'erroneità. Vorrebbe dire entrare nella testa di un campione esaustivo di uomini coniugati e messi di fronte a episodi più o meno ammiccanti e di segnali più o meno espliciti...
> Quindi rimane lì, chiamala opinione non confutabile, io evito di solito di espormi in giudizi così generici.
> Se tu avessi scritto solo il post a Disincantata, per quanto foriero di volgarità che non mi piacciono in un forum, non avrei replicato. Perché QUELLA è una tua opinione basata sulla tua esperienza nel forum con la ricevente del post. Quello che hai scritto a Sienne a me invece pare un giudizio assoluto e generico che non è comprovato da nulla, per tanto poco interessante...



Ciao

poco interessante, perché non ti conviene ...  
È confutabile. Infatti, secondo lui è più probabile che non si ricevano segnali 
e secondo me, non avendo interesse non si è tanto sensibile a riconoscerli. 


sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Scusa per le faccine, effettivamente erano volutamente provocatorieRyoga74;1638401]Scusa per le faccine, effettivamente erano volutamente provocatorie.
> A me le opinioni vanno benissimo, anzi trovo che un contraddittorio fatto con opinioni che divergono sia  infinitamente più interessante di gente che si conforma all'idea prevalente.
> Però quel tuo messaggio che ho quotato mi dava l'impressione di esprimere un concetto assolutista, per di più senza (per te come per me e per chiunque) la possibilità di un riscontro oggettivo. Perché la tua tesi (se così vuoi chiamarla anziché sentenza) non può essere ne confutata ne si può dimostrare l'erroneità. Vorrebbe dire entrare nella testa di un campione esaustivo di uomini coniugati e messi di fronte a episodi più o meno ammiccanti e di segnali più o meno espliciti...
> Quindi rimane lì, chiamala opinione non confutabile, io evito di solito di espormi in giudizi così generici.
> Se tu avessi scritto solo il post a Disincantata, per quanto foriero di volgarità che non mi piacciono in un forum, non avrei replicato. Perché QUELLA è una tua opinione basata sulla tua esperienza nel forum con la ricevente del post. Quello che hai scritto a Sienne a me invece pare un giudizio assoluto e generico che non è comprovato da nulla, per tanto poco interessante...


Ryoga quando Maria De Filippi dice qualsiasi donna potrebbe avere qualsiasi uomo quando e come meglio vorrebbe fa, ovviamente, di una sua opinione un discorso generico. Io interlocutore posso o meno essere d'accordo ma non e' che mi sogno di prendere una, appunto, opinione personale per una sentenza assoluta. Chiaramente. Le opinioni in generale sono, appunto, opinioni. Maria sara' convinta della bonta' di cio' che afferma sulla base delle sue esperienze, notizie, cervello e quant'altro ed io (o tu) altrettanto. Siccome si parla tutto sommato di comportamenti, o meglio di specifiche comportamentali, e non essendo noialtri sociologi, non e' che andiamo pubblicando il risultato dei nostri discorsi su Nature del prossimo aprile. Tieni comunque presente che in un successivo post ho specificato a Sienne che poi, ovviamente, il discorso andrebbe valutato caso per caso e che, come sempre, ci sono apici e pedici, cioe' situazioni o di estrema refrattarieta' ad eventuali stimoli esterni o di iperacuitezza agli stessi. Di media, per quella che e' la mia opinione, basata sul mio vissuto che a sua volta comprende tutti i miei quarant'anni di vita sociale, e' piu' che probabile che gli stimoli proprio non arrivano invece che essere semplicemente ignorati. Questo perche' siamo animali sociali fondamentale programmati dall'evoluzione a rispondere, o meglio ancora a notare, certi segnali che potrebbero arrivarci. Questo ripeto in generale. Ryoga ma tu hai davvero quarantuno anni?


----------



## Ryoga74 (18 Novembre 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ryoga quando Maria De Filippi dice qualsiasi donna potrebbe avere qualsiasi uomo quando e come meglio vorrebbe fa, ovviamente, di una sua opinione un discorso generico. Io interlocutore posso o meno essere d'accordo ma non e' che mi sogno di prendere una, appunto, opinione personale per una sentenza assoluta. Chiaramente. Le opinioni in generale sono, appunto, opinioni. Maria sara' convinta della bonta' di cio' che afferma sulla base delle sue esperienze, notizie, cervello e quant'altro ed io (o tu) altrettanto. Siccome si parla tutto sommato di comportamenti, o meglio di specifiche comportamentali, e non essendo noialtri sociologi, non e' che andiamo pubblicando il risultato dei nostri discorsi su Nature del prossimo aprile. Tieni comunque presente che in un successivo post ho specificato a Sienne che poi, ovviamente, il discorso andrebbe valutato caso per caso e che, come sempre, ci sono apici e pedici, cioe' situazioni o di estrema refrattarieta' ad eventuali stimoli esterni o di iperacuitezza agli stessi. Di media, per quella che e' la mia opinione, basata sul mio vissuto che a sua volta comprende tutti i miei quarant'anni di vita sociale, e' piu' che probabile che gli stimoli proprio non arrivano invece che essere semplicemente ignorati. Questo perche' siamo animali sociali fondamentale programmati dall'evoluzione a rispondere, o meglio ancora a notare, certi segnali che potrebbero arrivarci. Questo ripeto in generale. Ryoga ma tu hai davvero quarantuno anni?


Me lo chiede davvero troppa gente se ho davvero 41 anni. Devo tenere la barba incolta per dimostrare di averne almeno una trentina, poi il mio modo di pormi un po' da cazzaro dei giardinetti e il mio abbigliamento non aiutano la mia immagine di uomo che dovrebbe aver raggiunto la maturità da un pezzo (e qui la faccina ci scappava, ma a te non garbano)...
Ma qui nel forum ovviamente puoi vedere solo quello che scrivo, ti manca buona parte dell'informazione che rende di me quella persona che sono. 
Persona che non guarda Mediaset, men che meno la moglie camionara del panda Costanzo. Ma come cazzo ti viene in mente di replicare a un mio post mettendo la DEFILIPPI come esempio? E vuoi pure che ti prenda sul serio? Io non metto le faccine e tu provochi così?



...ok, calmo.
Sono ancora convinto che non puoi mettere il tuo esempio di vita vissuta come prova di una possibile tesi secondo il quale un tizio che ha un legame affettivo duraturo rimanendo fedele al partner non nota alcun segnale di provocazioni o ammiccamenti dall'esterno vuol dire che non ne ha avuti. 
Però apprezzo la caparbietà con cui difendi la tua tesi.
Ma... la DEFILIPPI!!!


----------



## Nicka (18 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Persona che non guarda Mediaset, men che meno la moglie camionara del panda Costanzo. Ma come cazzo ti viene in mente di replicare a un mio post mettendo la DEFILIPPI come esempio? E vuoi pure che ti prenda sul serio? Io non metto le faccine e tu provochi così?
> 
> Ma... la DEFILIPPI!!!


Ryoga, buonanotte...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (18 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Me lo chiede davvero troppa gente se ho davvero 41 anni. Devo tenere la barba incolta per dimostrare di averne almeno una trentina, poi il mio modo di pormi un po' da cazzaro dei giardinetti e il mio abbigliamento non aiutano la mia immagine di uomo che dovrebbe aver raggiunto la maturità da un pezzo (e qui la faccina ci scappava, ma a te non garbano)...
> Ma qui nel forum ovviamente puoi vedere solo quello che scrivo, ti manca buona parte dell'informazione che rende di me quella persona che sono.
> Persona che non guarda Mediaset, men che meno la moglie camionara del panda Costanzo. Ma come cazzo ti viene in mente di replicare a un mio post mettendo la DEFILIPPI come esempio? E vuoi pure che ti prenda sul serio? Io non metto le faccine e tu provochi così?
> 
> ...



Si riferiva all'utente Mary the Philip, Nick che traduce in inglese proprio la De Filippi.


----------



## Ryoga74 (18 Novembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ryoga, buonanotte...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:





Brunetta ha detto:


> Si riferiva all'utente Mary the Philip, Nick che traduce in inglese proprio la De Filippi.


Ok sono un deficiente [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Nocciola (18 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Ok sono un deficiente [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


Ho le lacrime...non smetto più di ridere...grazie giornata pesante


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Ok sono un deficiente [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


Il post era di marythephilips, quello di riferimento.


----------



## Ryoga74 (18 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ho le lacrime...non smetto più di ridere...grazie giornata pesante


Ma non è colpa mia, è che quello mette nomignoli a tutti e io mica li conosco [emoji29]

Adesso JibBo mi perculerà a vita dopo questa [emoji28]


----------



## Nocciola (18 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Ma non è colpa mia, è che quello mette nomignoli a tutti e io mica li conosco [emoji29]
> 
> Adesso JibBo mi perculerà a vita dopo questa [emoji28]


Temo di sì. Ma tanto percolato tutti, avrebbe trovato un altro motivo


----------



## Brunetta (18 Novembre 2015)

Io e  le mie amiche abbiamo visto molti approcci più o meno discreti che perlopiù sono stati stroncati.
Perlopiù gli autori degli approcci erano tipi che poi si saranno meglio espressi in siti di incontri.
Concordo con Mary che se si cerca solo sesso lo si può trovare con molta facilità, dipende con chi.
Anche Oro non ho capito perché abbia seguito quel percorso. Anche per incontrar il deludente giovanotto si sarà allontanata dal ridente paesino.
Le auguro di non vederselo presentare dalla figlia  come fidanzato. Anche la fanciulla potrebbe trovare scarsa l'offerta locale.


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Ma non è colpa mia, è che quello mette nomignoli a tutti e io mica li conosco [emoji29]
> 
> Adesso JibBo mi perculerà a vita dopo questa [emoji28]


Sei distratto non hai seguito bene il 3D e soprattutto quelli di Mary


----------



## Ryoga74 (18 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Temo di sì. Ma tanto percolato tutti, avrebbe trovato un altro motivo


Come mai giornata pesante? Tutto ok? 
[...e fu così che timidamente cercò di cambiar discorso [emoji57] ]


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io e  le mie amiche abbiamo visto molti approcci più o meno discreti che perlopiù sono stati stroncati.
> Perlopiù gli autori degli approcci erano tipi che poi si saranno meglio espressi in siti di incontri.
> Concordo con Mary che se si cerca solo sesso lo si può trovare con molta facilità, dipende con chi.
> Anche Oro non ho capito perché abbia seguito quel percorso. Anche per incontrar il deludente giovanotto si sarà allontanata dal ridente paesino.
> *Le auguro di non vederselo presentare dalla figlia  come fidanzato. Anche la fanciulla potrebbe trovare scarsa l'offerta locale*.


Nel caso, chiamasi sfiga .... una cosa tipo " il laureato "?


----------



## Ryoga74 (18 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sei distratto non hai seguito bene il 3D e soprattutto quelli di Mary


Invece l'ho letto tutto e con attenzione, è che quando vedo quel nome (il travone di Mediaset) perdo le staffe e non ragiono. Sul serio ero convinto mi prendesse in giro [emoji53]


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Invece l'ho letto tutto e con attenzione, è che quando vedo quel nome (il travone di Mediaset) perdo le staffe e non ragiono. Sul serio ero convinto mi prendesse in giro [emoji53]


Quindi se scrivo Barbara D'Urso detta Barbarella ti prende un attacco d'asma ?!


----------



## Brunetta (18 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Quindi se scrivo Barbara D'Urso detta Barbarella ti prende un attacco d'asma ?!


Cof cof soffoco, non respiro!


----------



## Ryoga74 (18 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Quindi se scrivo Barbara D'Urso detta Barbarella ti prende un attacco d'asma ?!


Prendo a testate il muro [emoji28] 
Sul serio, Mediaset il regalo migliore che potesse farmi è oscurare il segnale sul satellite, così con Sky nemmeno con un errore di zapping posso incorre nel pericolo di vedere certa roba [emoji4]


----------



## Brunetta (18 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Nel caso, chiamasi sfiga .... una cosa tipo " il laureato "?


La visione voleva avere la funzione di ricordarle alcune cose.


----------



## oro.blu (19 Novembre 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Lui cercava un'alternativa alla masturbazione?
> Magari no.
> Lei ha 46 anni.
> Forse nella sua ottica di 31enne  (magari pure assiduo frequentatore di youporn e video di "milf") lei era una con grande esperienza sessuale, più esperta di una di 20....
> E quindi anxhe lui forse si aspettava "grandi cose"...


può essere. Non mi sono spacciata per chi non ero come invece ha fatto lui. questo è il punto. Ci siamo scambiati i cel è abbiamo parlato per 3 giorni. dove tra i miei tentativi di conversazione "normale" (evitando discorsi marito e figli) mi elencava le sue memorabili gesta... Ok ci sono caduta come un imbecille trascinata da un "eccitazione" dovuta dal diverso...Mi aspettavo di più!


----------



## oro.blu (19 Novembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Ciao, benvenuta.
> A parte le faccende di tipo "funzionale" secondo me ci sono anche altre cose che devi capire, di te stessa, sulle quali io al tuo posto sarei molto più interessato.
> Che tu abbia incontrato un "salame", in un tentativo abbastanza maldestro di trasgressione, rientra nell' ordine delle cose e non ti devi certo preoccupare di questo, ritengo sia superfluo discuterne.
> Mi piacerebbe invece capire da dove deriva questa esigenza di avere un po' di sesso disimpegnato, non perchè sia moralmente inaccettabile, ma perchè è una novità, un comportamento atipico in tanti anni.
> ...


Non lo so cosa vado cercando. Dovrebbe bastarmi quello che ho. Non mi sono mai fatta problemi per l'età. fino ad ora. Poi d'improvviso mi accorgo che sto invecchiando... e non rimpiango niente di quello che ho fatto, ma ho come la sensazione di non aver vissuto abbastanza. Di non aver provato abbastanza... è come dici tu. rapporti interpersonali, anche in cambio di sesso. Ma non è colpa di mio marito sono sempre stata così... Sinceramente per me il sesso è una cosa che mi fa piacere e che posso condividere


----------



## oro.blu (19 Novembre 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Meglio una di 20 sexy e bella ma inesperta, di una di 46 ne bella ne sexy. Ci puoi mettere tutta l'esperienza che vuoi, ma l'uomo vive l'eccitazione sessuale prevalentemente attraverso il senso della vista.
> 
> Per cui occhio, se mentre lo fate lui chiude gli occhi, potrebbe non dipendere dall'intensità del piacere


scusa allora ricadiamo sul fatto che è un bimbominkia... Mi ha cercata lui, io ho dichiarato età e ho postato le mie foto (di questo estate)...non sono nemmeno tanto fotogenica. abbiamo parlato un po' in chat e gli ho chiesto (incredula) ma davvero ti piaccio? ....poi abbiamo parlato 3 giorni e ci siamo scambiati altre foto. la sera che ci siamo incontrati mi aveva chiesto di indossare una maglietta scollata, quindi dopo un po' dove IO cercavo di rompere il ghiaccio ( e che cavolo!! ti ho detto che per me è la prima volta, ti sei spacciato per un adone focoso, per telefono con le parole sei un grande e adesso???) Quindi facendomi coraggio gli ho chiesto come mi trovava dal "vero". La risposta è stata che dal vero ero molto più carina (unica cosa decente della serata). 
....in più se non mi trovava di suo gusto perché si è anche incazzato quando gli ho chiesto di cancellare il mio n di cel??
Con questo non dico che penso di essere "bella e sexy" in assoluto, ma almeno dalle sue parole gli piacevo.
Cerco qualcuno di diverso per non so nemmeno io cosa ti spacci per un "uomo" (be insomma 31 mica 20) focoso a cui piacciono le donne mature e poi ti fai intimidire da cenerentola???


----------



## oro.blu (19 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io e  le mie amiche abbiamo visto molti approcci più o meno discreti che perlopiù sono stati stroncati.
> Perlopiù gli autori degli approcci erano tipi che poi si saranno meglio espressi in siti di incontri.
> Concordo con Mary che se si cerca solo sesso lo si può trovare con molta facilità, dipende con chi.
> Anche Oro non ho capito perché abbia seguito quel percorso. Anche per incontrar il deludente giovanotto si sarà allontanata dal ridente paesino.
> Le auguro di non vederselo presentare dalla figlia  come fidanzato. Anche la fanciulla potrebbe trovare scarsa l'offerta locale.


difficile ha 30 anni è a mia figlia fino ad ora le sono sempre piaciuti quelli della sua età... veramente pochi per dire il vero mi ha sempre detto che non le interessa più di tanto. Ora poi e a pd per università quindi sto mentecatto non lo incontra di sicuro!!!


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> scusa allora ricadiamo sul fatto che è un bimbominkia... Mi ha cercata lui, io ho dichiarato età e ho postato le mie foto (di questo estate)...non sono nemmeno tanto fotogenica. abbiamo parlato un po' in chat e gli ho chiesto (incredula) ma davvero ti piaccio? ....poi abbiamo parlato 3 giorni e ci siamo scambiati altre foto. la sera che ci siamo incontrati mi aveva chiesto di indossare una maglietta scollata, quindi dopo un po' dove IO cercavo di rompere il ghiaccio ( e che cavolo!! ti ho detto che per me è la prima volta, ti sei spacciato per un adone focoso, per telefono con le parole sei un grande e adesso???) Quindi facendomi coraggio gli ho chiesto come mi trovava dal "vero". La risposta è stata che dal vero ero molto più carina (unica cosa decente della serata).
> ....in più se non mi trovava di suo gusto perché si è anche incazzato quando gli ho chiesto di cancellare il mio n di cel??
> Con questo non dico che penso di essere "bella e sexy" in assoluto, ma almeno dalle sue parole gli piacevo.
> Cerco qualcuno di diverso per non so nemmeno io cosa ti spacci per un "uomo" (be insomma 31 mica 20) focoso a cui piacciono le donne mature e poi ti fai intimidire da cenerentola???


Ma che tu abbia incontrato un bimbominkia ormai mi sembra appurato, il fatto e' che se li conosci li eviti. Usando una chat hai potenzialmente più possibilità di cascarci perché camuffarsi è più semplice.


----------



## oro.blu (19 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma che tu abbia incontrato un bimbominkia ormai mi sembra appurato, il fatto e' che se li conosci li eviti. Usando una chat hai potenzialmente più possibilità di cascarci perché camuffarsi è più semplice.



era una precisazione al fatto che non era citato perché sono una "scorfana".... che, come ho detto ci sta (lo so che non sono una di quelle donne che ti giri a guardare per strada), però ad ascoltare lui, gli andavo bene!

esatto si è camuffato bene ed io ci sono caduta.


----------



## spleen (19 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> era una precisazione al fatto che non era citato perché sono una "scorfana".... che, come ho detto ci sta (lo so che non sono una di quelle donne che ti giri a guardare per strada), però ad ascoltare lui, gli andavo bene!
> 
> esatto si è camuffato bene ed io ci sono caduta.


Ripeto, lascia stare lui, è un morto di figa, però tu non sottovalutarti, bellezza è cio che piace e conosco per esempio delle donne non bellisssime ma con sex appeal pazzesco.
Concentrati più su di te e sulle tue vere eseigenze, innanzi tutto, tu hai bisogno di rapporti autentici, freschi, cerca quelli, non rapporti sessuali con deficenti decerebrati.
Un consiglio spassionato: attenta con questi incontri con gente che non conosci, potresti beccarti una MST. Sii previdente.


----------



## Mary The Philips (19 Novembre 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io rispondo a quello che mi scrivi o scrivono in generale. Non è che parlo per personalismi altrui, è che mi scrivi 'a' non è che poi te poi incazza' o rimanerci male se ti rispondo su quella 'a'. Perché qui, non so se ti sei accorta, non è che si discute di fisica quantistica o si teorizza di buchi neri (ehm). C'è chi vorrebbe filosofeggiare, sicuro, ma sono wannabe, tutto sommato. Gente che si crede di gran lunga più profonda di quanto non sia. No. Qui si parla di carne e sangue, e ti rispondo di carne e sangue. A tal proposito, vuoi un po' di pollo? Ci sono anche due patate. Ti assicuro che non è a mio uso e consumo. Cioè, anche, ma mezza coscia c'è rimasta.


Lanciare gli avanzi come si fa con i cani è il tocco di classe. Devi essere proprio una brutta persona 



Carola ha detto:


> confermo
> all estero da mo che gente normale quindi non pervertiti ecc lo.usano x conoscere altre persone ma non per forza a scopo di Scopata
> 
> una mia amica ha pure trovato il grande amore
> ...



Lezione di civiltà e progresso. Se non ci fossi bisognerebbe inventarti per erudire i trogloditi del forum.
Ma hai capito che si sta parlando di s e s s o e basta, e che la tizia cerca carne fresca (brrrividi in tutto il corpo)?





Brunetta ha detto:


> Io e  le mie amiche abbiamo visto molti approcci più o meno discreti che perlopiù sono stati stroncati.
> Perlopiù gli autori degli approcci erano tipi che poi si saranno meglio espressi in siti di incontri.
> Concordo con Mary che se si cerca solo sesso lo si può trovare con molta facilità, dipende con chi.
> Anche Oro non ho capito perché abbia seguito quel percorso. Anche per incontrar il deludente giovanotto si sarà allontanata dal ridente paesino.



Potremmo provare a fare un piccolo sondaggio tra le donne del forum, giovani e meno giovani, belle e meno belle,  e verificare se nel giro massimo di una settimana non raccatterebbero qualcuno solo per trombare facendo la vita solita, solo predisponendosi a recepire i messaggi del mondo maschile, facendoci attenzione e rispondendo. Se si è a posto e non si cerca nulla non si nota, o quasi, niente di tutto ciò; ma d'altro canto in quel caso, secondo me, si tende a preservare la preziosità della propria coppia neanche troppo coscientemente: che non si sia disponibili traspare anche senza volerlo.


----------



## Nobody (19 Novembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Ripeto, lascia stare lui, è un morto di figa, però tu non sottovalutarti, bellezza è cio che piace *e conosco per esempio delle donne non bellisssime ma con sex appeal pazzesco.*
> Concentrati più su di te e sulle tue vere eseigenze, innanzi tutto, tu hai bisogno di rapporti autentici, freschi, cerca quelli, non rapporti sessuali con deficenti decerebrati.
> Un consiglio spassionato: attenta con questi incontri con gente che non conosci, potresti beccarti una MST. Sii previdente.


Vero :up:


----------



## PresidentLBJ (19 Novembre 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Sono sincera.  Non so come funzionano questi siti.
> Qui in albione sono molto usati.
> Conosco una 27enne della lituania fighissima che è iscritta e incontra uomini solo cosi.  E non è una mercenaria.  Non ho mai capito perché.  Le basterebbe aspettare cinque minuti al bancone di un pub per avere birre offerte da intrepidi avventori. ...ma forse questo discorso lo faccio da italiana e pensando all'approccio italiano.
> 
> ...


Come hai detto che si chiama sto sito?


----------



## oro.blu (19 Novembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Ripeto, lascia stare lui, è un morto di figa, però tu non sottovalutarti, bellezza è cio che piace e conosco per esempio delle donne non bellisssime ma con sex appeal pazzesco.
> Concentrati più su di te e sulle tue vere eseigenze, innanzi tutto, tu hai bisogno di rapporti autentici, freschi, cerca quelli, non rapporti sessuali con deficenti decerebrati.
> Un consiglio spassionato: attenta con questi incontri con gente che non conosci, potresti beccarti una MST. Sii previdente.


si, si basta! mi è bastata la lezione. sbagliare è peccato perseverare diabolico


----------



## sienne (19 Novembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Lanciare gli avanzi come si fa con i cani è il tocco di classe. Devi essere proprio una brutta persona
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ciao

quando vivi in un paesino e hai pochi contatti o frequentazioni al di fuori, ogni mossa nuova salta subito all'occhio. Cioè, dove vivo siamo duecento abitanti, metti i comuni circostanti e arriviamo a duemila. Le cose si sanno. Se cambi abitudini, se ne parla e ci si chiede cosa le sta capitando ecc. Capisco molto bene, che tutto ciò lo si vuole evitare. Infatti, lei non ha detto che per vie dirette non ne troverebbe, ma che sta in un certo ambiente che preferisce evitare. 


sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Novembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Lanciare gli avanzi come si fa con i cani è il tocco di classe. Devi essere proprio una brutta persona


Mica era un avanzo. C'è rimasta nel senso che ancora non la mangiavo.  Ovviamente poi l'ho mangiata, ma non era un avanzo. Poi oh, si fa prima a  dire no. E sì, sono una brutta persona, è piuttosto evidente.



Mary The Philips ha detto:


> *Potremmo provare a fare un piccolo sondaggio tra le donne del forum, giovani e meno giovani, belle e meno belle,  e verificare se nel giro massimo di una settimana non raccatterebbero qualcuno solo per trombare* facendo la vita solita, solo predisponendosi a recepire i messaggi del mondo maschile, facendoci attenzione e rispondendo. Se si è a posto e non si cerca nulla non si nota, o quasi, niente di tutto ciò; ma d'altro canto in quel caso, secondo me, si tende a preservare la preziosità della propria coppia neanche troppo coscientemente: che non si sia disponibili traspare anche senza volerlo.


Ma chiaramente sarebbe uno di quei sondaggi in filino pilotati. Brunetta qui presente è una che ha problemissimi pure a flirtare, si fa tremila pippe mentali, ha più steccati nel cervello di un ippodromo e, dulcis in fondo, è incazzatissima sempre. Per dire. Però, dice lei, se volesse sai le scopate. Dice lei. Ma torniamo sempre al punto: quello che dice lei è un'opinione. Se volesse potrebbe avere qualsiasi uomo sul globo terraqueo, come tutte le donne. Lo dici tu, lei è d'accordo. Ma come non si fa ad essere d'accordo con una filosofia simile, se sei pure tradita, separata, hai sessant'anni e sei incazzata a mina? Il punto è quello. Poi, lecito pensare di sè stessi qualsiasi cosa, per carità. Ed anche di rispondere ai sondaggi con quell'opinione. Così poi finisce come per  Berlusconi: e chi cazzo lo ha votato?


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Ma non è colpa mia, è che quello mette nomignoli a tutti e io mica li conosco [emoji29]
> 
> *Adesso JibBo mi perculerà a vita dopo questa *[emoji28]


Non particolarmente, stai tranquillo.


----------



## mora83 (19 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Ciao. Non so da dove cominciare.
> Ho un periodo in cui, oltre che ad avere una vera e propria ESPLOSIONE ORMONALE provo una forte attrazione verso i ragazzi più giovani... Non sono ne bella ne sexi... esco poco se non per andare in palestra (di sole donne) quindi occasioni non ne ho. Ho voluto provare ad iscrivermi in uno di quei siti di incontri, dichiarando la mia vera età, dicendo che sono sposata, mettendo le mie vere foto...dicendo solo che volevo fare nuove conoscenze scopo amicizia. Ho ricevuto centinaia di contatti. Parecchi li ho scartati subito. Ma c'era un ragazzo più giovane, carino che diceva di trovarmi carina. Be non male. Abbiamo chattato un po' divagando anche nel sessuale...nonostante i brividi all'inizio sono rimasta molto nel vago. Mi chiede di incontrarci per un caffè... Discutiamo un po' su questa cosa. Un po' perché avevo paura un po' perché ho una famiglia. Dovevo trovare il momento giusto. Alla fine troviamo un compromesso, dopo tre giorni... durante l'attesa l'atmosfera si scalda, cadiamo in discorsi sempre più spinti... Il caffè si trasforma in un appuntamento a "luci rosse". OK tutto bene, consapevole di quello che facevo...
> Be è andato tutto storto. Ci siamo trovati, mi aspettavo qualche bacio, qualche carezza...invece è partito subito a ravanarmi le tette e a chiedermi un pompino. OK l'avevo messo in previsione, come avevo messo in previsione di farci sesso. Quello che non mi aspettavo era di fare sesso con un bimbominkia che pensava di essere un supermacio e che non mi ha fatto provare assolutamente nulla, che si è pure offeso quando gli ho detto che non mi è piaciuto. Ancora di più si è offeso quando gli ho detto che non intendevo più rivederlo. Mi ha detto che come donna monogama da quasi 30 anni non capivo nulla che lui ha sempre soddisfatto tutte le donne e via cavolate del genere.
> Mi sono sentita PRESA IN GIRO E STUPIDA. Volevo fare un esperienza sessuale ed è venuta fuori una seduta terapeutica per un ragazzo che si sente adone ed invece è una mezza cartuccia...ma purtroppo non sono una brava psicologa...e così ne è venuta fuori una mezza tragedia, per lui. Pensavo volesse piangere. Ad un certo punto e perfino uscito un Nessuno mi capisce!!
> Ma possibile che una volta, dico una volta nella vita faccio una pazzia e mi va così di MM. Stranamente non mi pesa quello che ho fatto, il tradimento intendo (infondo mio marito anni fa ha avuto un amante per tre anni). Mi secca altamente che non sia stata una cosa SPETTACOLARE. Perché non intendo farlo mai più, non intendo rovinare quello che è ora la mia vita. Ma ho sprecato questo colpo di testa in modo schifoso, senza capire che chi andavo a trovare era un insicuro... be questo è quanto


Sto morendo dal ridere e non sai cosa darei per passare un pomeriggio con te a farmi raccontare l'episodio dal vivo!!!   Non voglio assolutamente sminuire l'accaduto ma anzi, vorrei esaltare la tua capacità di sintesi e resa delle sensazioni....! Ad ogni modo, se può esserti di conforto, il web anche a me ha sempre portato una certa sfiga nera: non escludo ci siano anche uomini interessanti nel mucchio ma mediamente sono tutti "ravanatori-mendicanti-di-pompini-al-volo" come il tuo! come si dice...mal comune....! ridici sù, spalle dritte e vai oltre!


----------



## Mary The Philips (19 Novembre 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma chiaramente sarebbe uno di quei sondaggi in filino pilotati. Brunetta qui presente è una che ha problemissimi pure a flirtare, si fa tremila pippe mentali, ha più steccati nel cervello di un ippodromo e, dulcis in fondo, è incazzatissima sempre. Per dire. Però, dice lei, se volesse sai le scopate. Dice lei. Ma torniamo sempre al punto: quello che dice lei è un'opinione. Se volesse potrebbe avere qualsiasi uomo sul globo terraqueo, come tutte le donne. Lo dici tu, lei è d'accordo. Ma come non si fa ad essere d'accordo con una filosofia simile, se sei pure tradita, separata, hai sessant'anni e sei incazzata a mina? Il punto è quello. Poi, lecito pensare di sè stessi qualsiasi cosa, per carità. Ed anche di rispondere ai sondaggi con quell'opinione. Così poi finisce come per  Berlusconi: e chi cazzo lo ha votato?


Vedi che non puoi fare a meno di scendere nel personale con età, storie di corna etc? Non ce la fai proprio a rimanere sul pezzo. Nessuno ha detto che qualunque donna potrebbe farsi qualunque uomo sulla faccia della terra, ma solo che se si volesse uno straccio per farsi scopare si troverebbe ovunque. E mica è difficile da capire. Poi non sei una donna, dunque che ne sai?


----------



## oscuro (19 Novembre 2015)

*Ma*



oro.blu ha detto:


> Ciao. Non so da dove cominciare.
> Ho un periodo in cui, oltre che ad avere una vera e propria ESPLOSIONE ORMONALE provo una forte attrazione verso i ragazzi più giovani... Non sono ne bella ne sexi... esco poco se non per andare in palestra (di sole donne) quindi occasioni non ne ho. Ho voluto provare ad iscrivermi in uno di quei siti di incontri, dichiarando la mia vera età, dicendo che sono sposata, mettendo le mie vere foto...dicendo solo che volevo fare nuove conoscenze scopo amicizia. Ho ricevuto centinaia di contatti. Parecchi li ho scartati subito. Ma c'era un ragazzo più giovane, carino che diceva di trovarmi carina. Be non male. Abbiamo chattato un po' divagando anche nel sessuale...nonostante i brividi all'inizio sono rimasta molto nel vago. Mi chiede di incontrarci per un caffè... Discutiamo un po' su questa cosa. Un po' perché avevo paura un po' perché ho una famiglia. Dovevo trovare il momento giusto. Alla fine troviamo un compromesso, dopo tre giorni... durante l'attesa l'atmosfera si scalda, cadiamo in discorsi sempre più spinti... Il caffè si trasforma in un appuntamento a "luci rosse". OK tutto bene, consapevole di quello che facevo...
> Be è andato tutto storto. Ci siamo trovati, mi aspettavo qualche bacio, qualche carezza...invece è partito subito a ravanarmi le tette e a chiedermi un pompino. OK l'avevo messo in previsione, come avevo messo in previsione di farci sesso. Quello che non mi aspettavo era di fare sesso con un bimbominkia che pensava di essere un supermacio e che non mi ha fatto provare assolutamente nulla, che si è pure offeso quando gli ho detto che non mi è piaciuto. Ancora di più si è offeso quando gli ho detto che non intendevo più rivederlo. Mi ha detto che come donna monogama da quasi 30 anni non capivo nulla che lui ha sempre soddisfatto tutte le donne e via cavolate del genere.
> Mi sono sentita PRESA IN GIRO E STUPIDA. Volevo fare un esperienza sessuale ed è venuta fuori una seduta terapeutica per un ragazzo che si sente adone ed invece è una mezza cartuccia...ma purtroppo non sono una brava psicologa...e così ne è venuta fuori una mezza tragedia, per lui. Pensavo volesse piangere. Ad un certo punto e perfino uscito un Nessuno mi capisce!!
> Ma possibile che una volta, dico una volta nella vita faccio una pazzia e mi va così di MM. Stranamente non mi pesa quello che ho fatto, il tradimento intendo (infondo mio marito anni fa ha avuto un amante per tre anni). Mi secca altamente che non sia stata una cosa SPETTACOLARE. Perché non intendo farlo mai più, non intendo rovinare quello che è ora la mia vita. Ma ho sprecato questo colpo di testa in modo schifoso, senza capire che chi andavo a trovare era un insicuro... be questo è quanto


Secondo il mio punto di vista,nel virtuale è più semplice trovare persone non all'altezza,chi usa il virtuale per rimorchiare ha qualche insofferenza nel reale.


----------



## Mary The Philips (19 Novembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> quando vivi in un paesino e hai pochi contatti o frequentazioni al di fuori, ogni mossa nuova salta subito all'occhio. Cioè, dove vivo siamo duecento abitanti, metti i comuni circostanti e arriviamo a duemila. Le cose si sanno. Se cambi abitudini, se ne parla e ci si chiede cosa le sta capitando ecc. Capisco molto bene, che tutto ciò lo si vuole evitare. Infatti, lei non ha detto che per vie dirette non ne troverebbe, ma che sta in un certo ambiente che preferisce evitare.
> 
> ...



Capito. Ma la gente che si raccatta in rete da qualche parte bisogna pur incontrarla, no? Quindi ci si muove, mica si è incatenati al paesello, di questi tempi poi..


----------



## sienne (19 Novembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Capito. Ma la gente che si raccatta in rete da qualche parte bisogna pur incontrarla, no? Quindi ci si muove, mica si è incatenati al paesello, di questi tempi poi..



Ciao

sono single. E non raccatto uno con una uscita. Salvo se vado nell'angolo delle bermuda giù in città ... :unhappy:
Se prendi la via "diretta" bisogna iniziare a frequentare un posto ... fare amicizie ecc. ecc. ci vuole un certo tempo. 


sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Novembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Vedi che non puoi fare a meno di scendere nel personale con età, storie di corna etc? Non ce la fai proprio a rimanere sul pezzo. *Nessuno ha detto che qualunque donna potrebbe farsi qualunque uomo sulla faccia della terra, ma solo che se si volesse uno straccio per farsi scopare si troverebbe ovunque.* E mica è difficile da capire. Poi non sei una donna, dunque che ne sai?


Eh, ma non è così. Tra l'altro hai scritto:



Mary The Philips ha detto:


> _(omissis)_ non sono gnocca e non  faccio vita mondana, ma se volessi scopare col macellaio che ha 20 anni  meno di me, potrei, se volessi farmi l'istruttore figo della palestra  uguale, e pure il famoso benzinaio figlio di Giannini :rotfl: che si è premurato di comunicare che si chiama Giuseppe, idem. *E non solo io, qualunque donna vecchia come me, basta che lo desideri e ne ha quanti ne vuole.*  Se una poi è rincoglionita, in quel senso sta messa male, non  fisicamente, e se li va a cercare in un sito d'incontri stupendosi che  quello va subito al dunque e facendosi una freca di domande del cacchio  mica è colpa mia? :rotfl:


E, ripeto, non è così. Abbiamo giusto il caso pratico. Ma pratico non perchè una è una roncoglionita sfigata perchè è capitata su un sito d'incontri, pratico perchè se, tanto per dirne, questi siti esistono e sono così frequentati, specie all'estero come riferiscono, è evidente che NON E' COME DICI TU. Quello che scrivi tu è una maniera come un'altra per tirarsela, ma non è realmente la verità. Io non metto in dubbio che il macellaio, l'istruttore figo o il benzinaio vogliano scoparti. Quello che contesto è l'assurdita intrinseca nel voler estendere il concetto a qualunque donna (della tua età). Lo so che è figo pensarlo, soprattutto a livello di genere, ma non è così. E lo so, pur non essendo una donna, perchè in mezzo alle donne ci vivo, ne frequento un bel po' ed intimamente un pochino ne ho conosciute pure. Tutto lì.


----------



## ivanl (19 Novembre 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh, ma non è così. Tra l'altro hai scritto:
> 
> 
> 
> E, ripeto, non è così. Abbiamo giusto il caso pratico. Ma pratico non perchè una è una roncoglionita sfigata perchè è capitata su un sito d'incontri, pratico perchè se, tanto per dirne, questi siti esistono e sono così frequentati, specie all'estero come riferiscono, è evidente che NON E' COME DICI TU. Quello che scrivi tu è una maniera come un'altra per tirarsela, ma non è realmente la verità. Io non metto in dubbio che il macellaio, l'istruttore figo o il benzinaio vogliano scoparti. Quello che contesto è l'assurdita intrinseca nel voler estendere il concetto a qualunque donna (della tua età). Lo so che è figo pensarlo, soprattutto a livello di genere, ma non è così. E lo so, pur non essendo una donna, perchè in mezzo alle donne ci vivo, ne frequento un bel po' ed intimamente un pochino ne ho conosciute pure. Tutto lì.


io, invece, sono abbastanza d'accordo con la nostra Defilippa. Il controesempio che porti tu lo vedo invece come limitato (non in senso letterale) a persone con difficolta' di relazione o che frequentano ambienti "chiusi" (per motivi logistici o di mancanza di tempo) o a pescatori a strascico come il nostro felino. Una donna ne' brutta ne' bella, in un ambiente di relazioni normali (citta' normale, frequentazioni di palestre, circoli, bar e tempo a disposizione) che avesse intenzione, credo anche io troverebbe in pochissimo tempo un buon numero di uomini disponibili


----------



## oscuro (19 Novembre 2015)

*Il punto*

Il punto non è se sia vero o meno quello che scrive Mary,l'interessante è chiedersi perchè molte donne hanno questa visione delle cose,perchè molte donne pensano di potersi scopare chiunque se solo volessero,ecco , sarebbe da aprire una grande parantesi su certi atteggiamenti e comportamenti maschili che definire pietosi è un eufemismo.


----------



## sienne (19 Novembre 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> io, invece, sono abbastanza d'accordo con la nostra Defilippa. Il controesempio che porti tu lo vedo invece come limitato (non in senso letterale) a persone con difficolta' di relazione o che frequentano ambienti "chiusi" (per motivi logistici o di mancanza di tempo) o a pescatori a strascico come il nostro felino. Una donna ne' brutta ne' bella, in un ambiente di relazioni normali (citta' normale, frequentazioni di palestre, circoli, bar e tempo a disposizione) che avesse intenzione, credo anche io troverebbe in pochissimo tempo un buon numero di uomini disponibili



Ciao

si, ma il punto è, che lei vive in un ambiente chiuso, esce poco e frequenta una palestra con solo donne. 


sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Novembre 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> io, invece, sono abbastanza d'accordo con la nostra Defilippa. Il controesempio che porti tu lo vedo invece come limitato (non in senso letterale) a persone con difficolta' di relazione o che frequentano ambienti "chiusi" (per motivi logistici o di mancanza di tempo) o a pescatori a strascico come il nostro felino. Una donna ne' brutta ne' bella, in un ambiente di relazioni normali (citta' normale, frequentazioni di palestre, circoli, bar e tempo a disposizione) che avesse intenzione, credo anche io troverebbe in pochissimo tempo un buon numero di uomini disponibili


Ma è chiaro che se ti butti prima o poi qualcuno lo trovi anche per una probabilità statistica, Ivan. Ma questo vale un po' per tutti, nel senso che un uomo nè bello nè brutto, mediamente simpatico, in un ambiente di relazioni normali come dici tu dagli e dagli qualcuna la trova. E' questo è chiaro. Ma un conto è dire "potrei farmi chiunque", un altro "potrei trovare uno straccio di uomo". C'è una "lievissima" differenza, sai com'è. Detto questo, comunque qui si stava parlando di gente che tradisce, non di relazioni da single. C'è una differenza di approccio bella grossa, come dire.


----------



## Minerva (19 Novembre 2015)

"Ora sono il male "     ihihihihihih


----------



## ivanl (19 Novembre 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma è chiaro che se ti butti prima o poi qualcuno lo trovi anche per una probabilità statistica, Ivan. Ma questo vale un po' per tutti, nel senso che un uomo nè bello nè brutto, mediamente simpatico, in un ambiente di relazioni normali come dici tu dagli e dagli qualcuna la trova. E' questo è chiaro. Ma un conto è dire "potrei farmi chiunque", un altro "potrei trovare uno straccio di uomo". C'è una "lievissima" differenza, sai com'è. Detto questo, comunque qui si stava parlando di gente che tradisce, non di relazioni da single. C'è una differenza di approccio bella grossa, come dire.


io non ho parlato di single, parlo in generale..sugli uomini, non credo sia cosi' semplice...o, come Ryoga, sono rincoglionito (probabile) ma a me nessuna mi si e' mai filata...e non sono da buttare, ne' sono uno particolarmente scostante di carattere, specie con le donne sono sempre piuttosto cortese e attento (mia moglie dice che faccio il provolone).
Una donna, non dico chiunque, basta che mandi i segnali giusti e ne trova a pacchi, anche se fosse solo caruccia o 'normale'


----------



## oscuro (19 Novembre 2015)

*Ivanl*



ivanl ha detto:


> io non ho parlato di single, parlo in generale..sugli uomini, non credo sia cosi' semplice...o, come Ryoga, sono rincoglionito (probabile) ma a me nessuna mi si e' mai filata...e non sono da buttare, ne' sono uno particolarmente scostante di carattere, specie con le donne sono sempre piuttosto cortese e attento (mia moglie dice che faccio il provolone).
> Una donna, non dico chiunque, basta che mandi i segnali giusti e ne trova a pacchi, anche se fosse solo caruccia o 'normale'


Magari la questione è proprio che sei cortese e attento...:rotfl:
Sul resto mi trovi d'accordo,ma la colpa è solo del genere maschile.....


----------



## danny (19 Novembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il punto non è se sia vero o meno quello che scrive Mary,l'interessante è chiedersi perchè molte donne hanno questa visione delle cose,perchè molte donne pensano di potersi scopare chiunque se solo volessero,ecco , sarebbe da aprire una grande parantesi su certi atteggiamenti e comportamenti maschili che definire pietosi è un eufemismo.



Oscuro... se sei un uomo e cerchi una donna, ma anche per una relazione, mica solo per sesso, che fai?
Ci provi, e mica ti incarognisci solo con una o aspetti tutti quei segnali di cui parlano le donne, perché puoi farti pippe a vita, ci provi con tante, aumenti le probabilità, frequenti.
Io in altri periodi della vita le ho anche fermate per strada, vedevo una che mi piaceva e la approcciavo, in maniera il più possibile discreta, poi da ragazzi ci sta anche questo. Poi ci sono gli hobby, le compagnie, quei posti in cui hai modo di farti conoscere per quel che sei.
E ti dico che a volta sono anche le donne che ti approcciano, a me è capitato, purtroppo nei momenti sbagliati, quando non avevo certo intenzione, da sposato (ehm, l'ultimo è stato l'altro ieri...). Si cerca di dare una mano alla statistica. Non dico essere dei morti di figa, che lì sei già finito in partenza, ma darsi numericamente da fare...
E' che da uomo in certi ambienti ti rendi conto che lo fan tutti... in palestra, per dire.
Non sei mica il solo a ragionare così.
Poi sono le donne che scelgono, e vabbè, ma quello è un altro discorso.
Se hanno modo di frequentare più ambienti promiscui e sono interessanti, per loro è più facile trovare.
Ovviamente senza fare selezione all'ingresso.


----------



## free (19 Novembre 2015)

la primavera scorsa quando grattavo il mio muro fuori in strada con la spazzola di ferro quasi tutti gli uomini che passavano facevano un commento sull'opera, mi davano consigli sorridendo, mi chiedevano dei miei cani che erano dentro il cancello, o semplicemente si fermavano a chiacchierare come per farmi un po' compagnia
per dire che  secondo me questi famosi segnali spesso sono vaghi e lanciati solo perchè c'è un'occasione qualsiasi, non sono premeditati, quindi come si fa ad affermare che avrei potuto farmeli tutti quanti?
comunque nel dubbio, consiglio di andare a spazzolare muri perimetrali


----------



## Brunetta (19 Novembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Vedi che non puoi fare a meno di scendere nel personale con età, storie di corna etc? Non ce la fai proprio a rimanere sul pezzo. Nessuno ha detto che qualunque donna potrebbe farsi qualunque uomo sulla faccia della terra, ma solo che se si volesse uno straccio per farsi scopare si troverebbe ovunque. E mica è difficile da capire. Poi non sei una donna, dunque che ne sai?


Il problema è che ad alcuni uomini non va giù che sia così facile.
Ma è facile anche per gli uomini, ne ho le prove.
Il problema è se ci si pongono dei problemi.
Insomma sai quelle pippe tipo non voglio un uomo sposato, voglio parlarci e condividere un minimo, vorrei che non ci fosse una differenza di età da poter essermi padre o figlio, voglio che mi attragga fisicamente ecc
Se ci si fanno queste problemucci allora sì la cosa è più complicata.


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Novembre 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> io non ho parlato di single, parlo in generale..sugli uomini, non credo sia cosi' semplice...o, come Ryoga, sono rincoglionito (probabile) ma a me nessuna mi si e' mai filata...e non sono da buttare, ne' sono uno particolarmente scostante di carattere, specie con le donne sono sempre piuttosto cortese e attento (mia moglie dice che faccio il provolone).
> Una donna, non dico chiunque, basta che mandi i segnali giusti e ne trova a pacchi, anche se fosse solo caruccia o 'normale'


Sei un rincoglionito. Fammi spiegare, però: qua dobbiamo/dovreste ragionare lasciando un po' da parte il tu o l'io. Chiaro che ognuno parte dalla propria esperienza, ma se uno è il classico imbranato è evidente che è più d'accordo con Maria (che volendo potrebbe averti in un battibaleno) che con me. Io parlo di casistica media, Ivan. Media vuol dire uno che non è bello, nè brutto, vita normale e single (che fa un bella differenza e ti dirò dopo perchè). Allora nel caso che dico frequentando ambienti normali e provandoci in maniera normale alla fine della fiera qualcuna, ripeto, si trova. Magari qualcuna che ha lo stesso tuo interesse, ovvero scopare e poi chi lo sa. Non è così difficile. Ora, che a TE non sia capitato così di frequente di non essere filato non è statistica: è un fatto personale. Mi spiace per te, come dire, ma se tu ad un certo momento decidessi che vuoi scopare e ti dessi da fare in tal senso prima o poi COMUNQUE troveresti qualcuna. Quello è garantito, a patto che, ripeto, frequenti ambienti come hai detto tu che non siano ostativi alla cosa. E che fossi single. Perchè l'approccio tra single e sposato cambia radicalmente le carte in tavola. Da sposato mica puoi fare tutto quello che ti viene in mente o che vorresti fare comunque o frequantare certi ambienti. Eh. In un certo senso sei "castrato" dal punto di vista degli approcci. Mi pare piuttosto chiaro. Quindi se per i sin gle si può fare un discorso, per gli sposati le cose cambiano non poco.


----------



## Uroboro (19 Novembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Magari la questione è proprio che sei cortese e attento...:rotfl:
> Sul resto mi trovi d'accordo,ma la colpa è solo del genere maschile.....


Ragazzi è un mercato, che segue le banalissime leggi della domanda e dell'offerta....

Gli uomini per loro natura sono molto disposti ad offrire, vuoi perchè è un'esigenza fisiologica, vuoi perchè siamo programmati così, vuoi perchè per noi una scopata sicuramente è molto meno impegnativa (socialmente parlando) rispetto ad una donna... Fatto sta che di cazzi a  buon mercato ce ne sono tantissimi.

Viceversa, le donne per loro natura sono più restie e quindi l'offerta di passere libertine è molto più bassa, e ne cosegue tutta la serie di considerazioni di cui sopra. 

Pensato solo al fatto che il mondo è pieno di prostitute a pagamento... non si può dire lo stesso per i puttani hahahaha


----------



## oscuro (19 Novembre 2015)

*Si*



danny ha detto:


> Oscuro... se sei un uomo e cerchi una donna, ma anche per una relazione, mica solo per sesso, che fai?
> Ci provi, e mica ti incarognisci solo con una o aspetti tutti quei segnali di cui parlano le donne, perché puoi farti pippe a vita, ci provi con tante, aumenti le probabilità, frequenti.
> Io in altri periodi della vita le ho anche fermate per strada, vedevo una che mi piaceva e la approcciavo, in maniera il più possibile discreta, poi da ragazzi ci sta anche questo. Poi ci sono gli hobby, le compagnie, quei posti in cui hai modo di farti conoscere per quel che sei.
> E ti dico che a volta sono anche le donne che ti approcciano, a me è capitato, purtroppo nei momenti sbagliati, quando non avevo certo intenzione, da sposato (ehm, l'ultimo è stato l'altro ieri...). Si cerca di dare una mano alla statistica. Non dico essere dei morti di figa, che lì sei già finito in partenza, ma darsi numericamente da fare...
> ...


Trovo tutto molto comprensibile.Poi son le donne che scelgono?
Ecco questo è il punto,perchè le mettiamo nella condizione di scegliere.
Numericamente ci si deve dar da fare?
Ma quante donne ti piacciono?Sto numenricamente mi sa di sparare nel gruppo...,io di solito in una condizione di normalità,mando segnali ad una.


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il problema è che ad alcuni uomini non va giù che sia così facile.
> Ma è facile anche per gli uomini, ne ho le prove.
> Il problema è se ci si pongono dei problemi.
> Insomma sai quelle pippe tipo non voglio un uomo sposato, voglio parlarci e condividere un minimo, vorrei che non ci fosse una differenza di età da poter essermi padre o figlio, voglio che mi attragga fisicamente ecc
> Se ci si fanno queste problemucci allora sì la cosa è più complicata.


Eh sì. Altrimenti il panettiere già t'avrebbe dato lo sfilatino da un pezzo. Magari quello del giorno prima, bello duro. Brunè per cortesia. Vai ad aprire un altro thread profondissimo dove parti con un'idea (generalmente radicale perchè incazzata) e vuoi solo conferme. Che se potessi scopare chi vorresti quando lo vorresti non staresti certo così. Lo so io e lo sai tu.


----------



## oscuro (19 Novembre 2015)

*Uro*



Uroboro ha detto:


> Ragazzi è un mercato, che segue le banalissime leggi della domanda e dell'offerta....
> 
> Gli uomini per loro natura sono molto disposti ad offrire, vuoi perchè è un'esigenza fisiologica, vuoi perchè siamo programmati così, vuoi perchè per noi una scopata sicuramente è molto meno impegnativa (socialmente parlando) rispetto ad una donna... Fatto sta che di cazzi a  buon mercato ce ne sono tantissimi.
> 
> ...


E le donne lo sanno....il punto è proprio questo ci sono troppi cazzi a buon mercato.E torniamo al mio discorso,secondo me è il genere maschile che si fa guidare troppo dai propri bassi istinti.Occhi languidi,viscidi,alle donne basta unos guardo per capire....


----------



## danny (19 Novembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Trovo tutto molto comprensibile.Poi son le donne che scelgono?
> Ecco questo è il punto,perchè le mettiamo nella condizione di scegliere.
> Numericamente ci si deve dar da fare?
> Ma quante donne ti piacciono?Sto numenricamente mi sa di sparare nel gruppo...,io di solito in una condizione di normalità,mando segnali ad una.


Sì, però se con quell'una non ce n'è, magari ti guardi attorno nel frattempo.
E magari scopri che ti può piacere anche un'altra per altre ragioni.
Ovvio che da sposato è un casino.
Ne ho conosciuta una due giorni fa, ci siamo scritti... ma io la voglia, il tempo e il modo per seguire sta cosa ora non ce l'ho.
Magari mi piacerebbe, eh, però sarebbe un casino e preferisco dir di no.
Certo che fossi stato single la risposta sarebbe stata diversa.
Ci provi, poi magari non va, ma ci provi.


----------



## ivanl (19 Novembre 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sei un rincoglionito. Fammi spiegare, però: qua dobbiamo/dovreste ragionare lasciando un po' da parte il tu o l'io. Chiaro che ognuno parte dalla propria esperienza, ma se uno è il classico imbranato è evidente che è più d'accordo con *Maria (che volendo potrebbe averti in un battibaleno)* che con me. Io parlo di casistica media, Ivan. Media vuol dire uno che non è bello, nè brutto, vita normale e single (che fa un bella differenza e ti dirò dopo perchè). Allora nel caso che dico frequentando ambienti normali e provandoci in maniera normale alla fine della fiera qualcuna, ripeto, si trova. Magari qualcuna che ha lo stesso tuo interesse, ovvero scopare e poi chi lo sa. Non è così difficile. Ora, che a TE non sia capitato così di frequente di non essere filato non è statistica: è un fatto personale. Mi spiace per te, come dire, ma se tu ad un certo momento decidessi che vuoi scopare e ti dessi da fare in tal senso prima o poi COMUNQUE troveresti qualcuna. Quello è garantito, a patto che, ripeto, frequenti ambienti come hai detto tu che non siano ostativi alla cosa. E che fossi single. Perchè l'approccio *tra single e sposato cambia radicalmente le carte in tavola.* Da sposato mica puoi fare tutto quello che ti viene in mente o che vorresti fare comunque o frequantare certi ambienti. Eh. In un certo senso sei "castrato" dal punto di vista degli approcci. Mi pare piuttosto chiaro. Quindi se per i sin gle si può fare un discorso, per gli sposati le cose cambiano non poco.


primo neretto: sicuro! :carneval:
secondo: sono d'accordo anche se credo che per una donna la differenza e' assai meno percettibile, quasi insignificante . Quale uomo, quando capisce che una ci sta provando, si domanda se sia single o meno?


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Novembre 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> primo neretto: sicuro! :carneval:
> secondo: sono d'accordo anche se credo che per una donna la differenza e' assai meno percettibile, quasi insignificante . *Quale uomo, quando capisce che una ci sta provando, si domanda se sia single o meno?*


Io di sicuro.


----------



## oscuro (19 Novembre 2015)

*SI*



danny ha detto:


> Sì, però se con quell'una non ce n'è, magari ti guardi attorno nel frattempo.
> E magari scopri che ti può piacere anche un'altra per altre ragioni.
> Ovvio che da sposato è un casino.
> Ne ho conosciuta una due giorni fa, ci siamo scritti... ma io la voglia, il tempo e il modo per seguire sta cosa ora non ce l'ho.
> ...


E se quell'una non c'è, sto da solo.
Io non riesco a capire.
Danny posso essere sincero?ma hai mai provato a fregartene delle donne?Ma la nostra vita deve girare intorno alle donne?
Ma porsi alla pari con le donne no?


----------



## ivanl (19 Novembre 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io di sicuro.


forse perche' tu puoi scegliere  e quindi scegli quella meno problematica...
io non mi farei questa domanda, probabilmente sbagliando


----------



## free (19 Novembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E le donne lo sanno....il punto è proprio questo ci sono troppi cazzi a buon mercato.E torniamo al mio discorso,secondo me è il genere maschile che si fa guidare troppo dai propri bassi istinti.Occhi languidi,viscidi,*alle donne basta unos guardo per capire*....



secondo me no, non la vedo così facile...


----------



## danny (19 Novembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E se quell'una non c'è, sto da solo.
> Io non riesco a capire.
> Danny posso essere sincero?*ma hai mai provato a fregartene delle donne*?Ma la nostra vita deve girare intorno alle donne?
> Ma porsi alla pari con le donne no?



Non ci riesco. Cosa devo dirti, mi piacciono.


----------



## oro.blu (19 Novembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Secondo il mio punto di vista,nel virtuale è più semplice trovare persone non all'altezza,chi usa il virtuale per rimorchiare ha qualche insofferenza nel reale.


Si può essere che io non mi senta più all'altezza. Prima di sposarmi avevo un amica, secondo me "la bellezza" eravamo molto amiche ed in sintonia. Uscivamo spesso assieme e ci piaceva provocare gli uomini, mettavamo la mercanzia in mostra e assumavamo atteggiamenti al limite della decenza (alle volte facevamo perfino finta di essere lesbiche...), così solo per essere guardate, per sentire qualche mano che ci sfiorava, per far rimanere i ragazzi a bocca aperta...
Poi lei, piano piano si è allontanata e non l'ho più rivista.
Ero più giovane, sicuramente anche se non bella vicino a lei prendevo "senso" io ero la sua ombra, ma anni dopo ho incontrato uno delle nostre "vittime" che mi ha riconosciuta, io sinceramente no. Gli ho chiesto come faceva a ricordarsi di me, e lui mi ha detto che ero io che gli piacevo ma che ero una "con la puzza sotto il naso" ed allora ha lasciato perdere...ma io non sono una con la puzza sotto il naso, sono semplicemente una che non si piace e mai pensavo che si avicinassero a noi per me... mi accontentavo di vvere di luce riflessa.
Ecco se ora conoscessi un amica così, tornerei ad uscire dal mio guscio. Perchè io ho ancora bisogno di luce...anche solo riflessa!


----------



## oscuro (19 Novembre 2015)

*Free*



free ha detto:


> secondo me no, non la vedo così facile...


Vorrresti dire che a voi donne non basta uno sguardo a capire se uno vi si vuol fare o meno?:rotfl:dai...


----------



## oscuro (19 Novembre 2015)

*Si*



danny ha detto:


> Non ci riesco. Cosa devo dirti, mi piacciono.


E lo fai vedere troppo,e ti metti già in una condizione di svantaggio.


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Novembre 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> forse perche' tu puoi scegliere  e quindi scegli quella meno problematica...
> io non mi farei questa domanda, probabilmente sbagliando


Al di là della possibilità di scelta, è che io sono sposato ed è più che normale che mi faccia una domanda di quel tipo. Ed in effetti dovresti anche tu per lo stesso identico motivo. Il tizio medio e single dovrebbe domandarselo comunque. Meglio essere edotti che no, in ogni caso.


----------



## danny (19 Novembre 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> primo neretto: sicuro! :carneval:
> secondo: sono d'accordo anche se credo che per una donna la differenza e' assai meno percettibile, quasi insignificante . *Quale uomo, quando capisce che una ci sta provando, si domanda se sia single o meno?*


E' la prima domanda che mi faccio.


----------



## free (19 Novembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vorrresti dire che a voi donne non basta uno sguardo a capire se uno vi si vuol fare o meno?:rotfl:dai...



in un incontro del tutto casuale? no, non sono Nostradamus...come si fa a saperlo con certezza?

se invece è una conoscenza di qualche tempo, sì


----------



## danny (19 Novembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E lo fai vedere troppo,e ti metti già in una condizione di svantaggio.


No, lo dico qua. Ma nella vita non mostro niente. Anzi.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Novembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> S*ì, però se con quell'una non ce n'è, magari ti guardi attorno nel frattempo.*
> E magari scopri che ti può piacere anche un'altra per altre ragioni.
> Ovvio che da sposato è un casino.
> Ne ho conosciuta una due giorni fa, ci siamo scritti... ma io la voglia, il tempo e il modo per seguire sta cosa ora non ce l'ho.
> ...


Però Danny così è come dire che una vale l'altra.
Mi lascia perplessa un discorso di questo tipo


----------



## oscuro (19 Novembre 2015)

*Si*



oro.blu ha detto:


> Si può essere che io non mi senta più all'altezza. Prima di sposarmi avevo un amica, secondo me "la bellezza" eravamo molto amiche ed in sintonia. Uscivamo spesso assieme e ci piaceva provocare gli uomini, mettavamo la mercanzia in mostra e assumavamo atteggiamenti al limite della decenza (alle volte facevamo perfino finta di essere lesbiche...), così solo per essere guardate, per sentire qualche mano che ci sfiorava, per far rimanere i ragazzi a bocca aperta...
> Poi lei, piano piano si è allontanata e non l'ho più rivista.
> Ero più giovane, sicuramente anche se non bella vicino a lei prendevo "senso" io ero la sua ombra, ma anni dopo ho incontrato uno delle nostre "vittime" che mi ha riconosciuta, io sinceramente no. Gli ho chiesto come faceva a ricordarsi di me, e lui mi ha detto che ero io che gli piacevo ma che ero una "con la puzza sotto il naso" ed allora ha lasciato perdere...ma io non sono una con la puzza sotto il naso, sono semplicemente una che non si piace e mai pensavo che si avicinassero a noi per me... mi accontentavo di vvere di luce riflessa.
> Ecco se ora conoscessi un amica così, tornerei ad uscire dal mio guscio. Perchè io ho ancora bisogno di luce...anche solo riflessa!


Domanda:hai mai visto due donne belle essere amiche?succede spesso?NOn succede spesso, chiediti come mai..


----------



## ivanl (19 Novembre 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Al di là della possibilità di scelta, è che io sono sposato ed è più che normale che mi faccia una domanda di quel tipo. Ed in effetti dovresti anche tu per lo stesso identico motivo. Il tizio medio e single dovrebbe domandarselo comunque. Meglio essere edotti che no, in ogni caso.


perfetto, perche' e' sempre meglio per eventuali casini..
pero' stiamo deviando il discorso: a parita' di condizioni (sposati/single etc) io sono sempre convinto che per una donna sia molto piu' semplice e meno problematico il tipo di approccio (e di risultato, di gran lunga)


----------



## oscuro (19 Novembre 2015)

*SI*



farfalla ha detto:


> Però Danny così è come dire che una vale l'altra.
> Mi lascia perplessa un discorso di questo tipo


QUesta è la mentalità degli uomini...fallace.Per questo le donne poi agiscono in certi modi...


----------



## oscuro (19 Novembre 2015)

*Si*



free ha detto:


> in un incontro del tutto casuale? no, non sono Nostradamus...come si fa a saperlo con certezza?
> 
> se invece è una conoscenza di qualche tempo, sì


Te ne accorgi....fidati.


----------



## danny (19 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Si può essere che io non mi senta più all'altezza. Prima di sposarmi avevo un amica, secondo me "la bellezza" eravamo molto amiche ed in sintonia. Uscivamo spesso assieme e ci piaceva provocare gli uomini, mettavamo la mercanzia in mostra e assumavamo atteggiamenti al limite della decenza (alle volte facevamo perfino finta di essere lesbiche...), così solo per essere guardate, per sentire qualche mano che ci sfiorava, per far rimanere i ragazzi a bocca aperta...
> Poi lei, piano piano si è allontanata e non l'ho più rivista.
> Ero più giovane, sicuramente anche se non bella vicino a lei prendevo "senso" io ero la sua ombra, ma anni dopo ho incontrato uno delle nostre "vittime" che mi ha riconosciuta, io sinceramente no. *Gli ho chiesto come faceva a ricordarsi di me, e lui mi ha detto che ero io che gli piacevo ma che ero una "con la puzza sotto il naso" ed allora ha lasciato perdere...ma io non sono una con la puzza sotto il naso, sono semplicemente una che non si piace e mai pensavo che si avicinassero a noi per me... mi accontentavo di vvere di luce riflessa*.
> Ecco se ora conoscessi un amica così, tornerei ad uscire dal mio guscio. Perchè io ho ancora bisogno di luce...anche solo riflessa!


Compreso!
Ti stai spiegando benissimo.


----------



## danny (19 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Però Danny così è come dire che una vale l'altra.
> Mi lascia perplessa un discorso di questo tipo


Non l'ho detto.
Non esiste una sola donna che ti può piacere al mondo.
Ma esistono tante donne che ti possono piacere e altre che non ti piaceranno mai.
Non è che per dire ho sposato mia moglie perché era la migliore di tutte.
L'ho sposata perché mi piaceva, ci siamo frequentati, ed è nato un sentimento e un legame.
Ma quando l'ho conosciuta, insieme a lei me ne piacevano altre, per dire.


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Novembre 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> perfetto, perche' e' sempre meglio per eventuali casini..
> pero' stiamo deviando il discorso: a parita' di condizioni (sposati/single etc) io sono sempre convinto che per una donna sia molto piu' semplice e meno problematico il tipo di approccio (e di risultato, di gran lunga)


Va bene, allora rispondi sì al sondaggio e spera d'essere pescato col televoto, che si vincono gettoni d'oro ed il gran premio una notte con Mary da farti vedere le stelle.


----------



## oro.blu (19 Novembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> in un incontro del tutto casuale? no, non sono Nostradamus...come si fa a saperlo con certezza?
> 
> se invece è una conoscenza di qualche tempo, sì



io non me ne accorgo e se mi è successo non lo so


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Si può essere che io non mi senta più all'altezza. Prima di sposarmi avevo un amica, secondo me "la bellezza" eravamo molto amiche ed in sintonia. Uscivamo spesso assieme e ci piaceva provocare gli uomini, mettavamo la mercanzia in mostra e assumavamo atteggiamenti al limite della decenza (alle volte facevamo perfino finta di essere lesbiche...), così solo per essere guardate, per sentire qualche mano che ci sfiorava, per far rimanere i ragazzi a bocca aperta...
> Poi lei, piano piano si è allontanata e non l'ho più rivista.
> Ero più giovane, sicuramente anche se non bella vicino a lei prendevo "senso" io ero la sua ombra, ma anni dopo ho incontrato uno delle nostre "vittime" che mi ha riconosciuta, io sinceramente no. Gli ho chiesto come faceva a ricordarsi di me, e lui mi ha detto che ero io che g*li piacevo ma che ero una "con la puzza sotto il naso" ed allora ha lasciato perdere...ma io non sono una con la puzza sotto il naso, sono semplicemente una che non si piace e mai pensavo che si avicinassero a noi per me...* mi accontentavo di vvere di luce riflessa.
> Ecco se ora conoscessi un amica così, tornerei ad uscire dal mio guscio. Perchè io ho ancora bisogno di luce...anche solo riflessa!


Dovevi rispondergli che la colpa è delle piattole di tuo marito.


----------



## oro.blu (19 Novembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Domanda:hai mai visto due donne belle essere amiche?succede spesso?NOn succede spesso, chiediti come mai..


scusa non ho capito cosa mi vuoi dire...


----------



## Nobody (19 Novembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> *Secondo il mio punto di vista,nel virtuale è più semplice trovare persone non all'altezza,*chi usa il virtuale per rimorchiare *ha qualche insofferenza nel reale.*


Sono d'accordo, la differenza credo sia proprio lì.


----------



## sienne (19 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Si può essere che io non mi senta più all'altezza. Prima di sposarmi avevo un amica, secondo me "la bellezza" eravamo molto amiche ed in sintonia. Uscivamo spesso assieme e ci piaceva provocare gli uomini, mettavamo la mercanzia in mostra e assumavamo atteggiamenti al limite della decenza (alle volte facevamo perfino finta di essere lesbiche...), così solo per essere guardate, per sentire qualche mano che ci sfiorava, per far rimanere i ragazzi a bocca aperta...
> Poi lei, piano piano si è allontanata e non l'ho più rivista.
> Ero più giovane, sicuramente anche se non bella vicino a lei prendevo "senso" io ero la sua ombra, ma anni dopo ho incontrato uno delle nostre "vittime" che mi ha riconosciuta, io sinceramente no. Gli ho chiesto come faceva a ricordarsi di me, e lui mi ha detto che ero io che gli piacevo ma che ero una "con la puzza sotto il naso" ed allora ha lasciato perdere...ma io non sono una con la puzza sotto il naso, sono semplicemente una che non si piace e mai pensavo che si avicinassero a noi per me... mi accontentavo di vvere di luce riflessa.
> Ecco se ora conoscessi un amica così, tornerei ad uscire dal mio guscio. Perchè io ho ancora bisogno di luce...anche solo riflessa!



Ciao

forse sta qui il punto. Che questa necessità di luce, non ti ha fatto avvertire con chi stavi giocando. 


sienne


----------



## oro.blu (19 Novembre 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Dovevi rispondergli che la colpa è delle piattole di tuo marito.



:serpe:


----------



## Minerva (19 Novembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Domanda:hai mai visto due donne belle essere amiche?succede spesso?NOn succede spesso, chiediti come mai..


succede tranquillamente


----------



## danny (19 Novembre 2015)

Oro.blu, la mia sensazione è che tu sia stata una ragazza poco sicura delle proprie capacità seduttive e che questo ti abbia impedito di fare le esperienze che avresti desiderato.
Ti sei sposata, perché vedevi solo quello, hai visto il matrimonio come un rifugio dove stare tranquilla al riparo dalle tue insicurezze ma anche lì hai avuto la tua dose di delusione.
Sei arrivata a 46 anni delusa fortemente, convinta di non essere all'altezza per nessuno e hai cercato una relazione strumentale per colmare il tuo vuoto, ma anche in questo caso sei stata delusa.
Hai la sindrome di Calimero, diciamo.
Sei convinta di non piacere mai abbastanza e di essere sfortunata in tutto.
Cerchi con un tantino di disperazione qualcosa che dovresti invece trovare normalmente se fossi sicura delle tue potenzialità.
Che sono convinto tu abbia.


----------



## Eratò (19 Novembre 2015)

Però... Io tutto questo dramma per il fatto che oroblu si sia iscritta in un sito on line per acchiappare non lo vedo. In tante si iscrivono e non lo dicono. La signorina di mio marito ci si era iscritta su badoo ed è giovane e carina, attraente e veramente poteva avere chiunque nel reale... Che poi se questi siti esistono è perché ci sta chi cerca.Se trova o se porta avanti un qualsiasi tipo di rapporto è un altra storia.


----------



## Minerva (19 Novembre 2015)

penso che siano cambiate un bel po' di cose nell'arco di un decennio e che si sia arrivati  a sfruttare  le grandi opportunità che la rete offre rispetto al proprio spazio di vita di relazione.
sono poi cambiate le donne, sono cambiati gli uomini e anche i ciechi potranno parlare mentre i sordi già lo fanno


----------



## sienne (19 Novembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Però... Io tutto questo dramma per il fatto che oroblu si sia iscritta in un sito on line per acchiappare non lo vedo. In tante si iscrivono e non lo dicono. La signorina di mio marito ci si era iscritta su badoo ed è giovane e carina, attraente e veramente poteva avere chiunque nel reale... Che poi se questi siti esistono è perché ci sta chi cerca.Se trova o se porta avanti un qualsiasi tipo di rapporto è un altra storia.



Ciao

alla base sta come concepisci la rete e le conoscenza che si possono creare. Se ne parlava ieri sera. 
Se lo consideri come un modo come un'altro per fare conoscenze ... tutto decade. 


sienne


----------



## Anonimo1523 (19 Novembre 2015)

*Esperienza personale.*

Credo di essere un uomo normale e presto attenzione ai segnali che mi vengono rivolti e che rivolgo a donne. Mi accorgo subito se una ci sta provando con me o è solo gentile perché quando una donna ci prova non ha mezze misure, si fa capire benissimo. Io non mai rivolto segnali come alcune donne hanno invece rivolto a me per farmi capire che ci stavano senza problemi. Quando approccio io è molto più semplice. Capisco subito se ci sta o no, anche senza muovermi o fare chissà cosa anche perché sono sempre loro che scelgono. Noi al limite scegliamo solo tra quelle che ci hanno già scelti, ma non tra quelle che ci hanno escluso.


----------



## danny (19 Novembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Però... Io tutto questo dramma per il fatto che oroblu si sia iscritta in un sito on line per acchiappare non lo vedo. In tante si iscrivono e non lo dicono. La signorina di mio marito ci si era iscritta su badoo ed è giovane e carina, attraente e veramente poteva avere chiunque nel reale... Che poi se questi siti esistono è perché ci sta chi cerca.Se trova o se porta avanti un qualsiasi tipo di rapporto è un altra storia.


Io non vedo un dramma nella cosa.
Credo che oro.blu abbia sbagliato - per ingenuità - a non guidare il gioco imponendo i suoi tempi.
Si è lasciata condurre da lui, il che rivela che non ha fiducia nelle sue capacità. Probabilmente, eh.
Poi già scegliere uno che non conoscendoti già si vanta delle sue capacità amatorie... già lì capisci che è solo un morto di figa. 
Dovresti capirlo, se hai frequentato un po' di maschietti.


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Novembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Io non vedo un dramma nella cosa.
> *Credo che oro.blu abbia sbagliato - per ingenuità - a non guidare il gioco imponendo i suoi tempi.*
> Si è lasciata condurre da lui, il che rivela che non ha fiducia nelle sue capacità. Probabilmente, eh.


Le ha detto sfiga, molto banalmente. Non è che ha sbagliato/affrettato/non guidato. E' che è incappata in un coglione.


----------



## danny (19 Novembre 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Le ha detto sfiga, molto banalmente. Non è che ha sbagliato/affrettato/non guidato. E' che è incappata in un coglione.


Tutta esperienza per la prossima volta.


----------



## Eratò (19 Novembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Io non vedo un dramma nella cosa.
> Credo che oro.blu abbia sbagliato - per ingenuità - a non guidare il gioco imponendo i suoi tempi.
> Si è lasciata condurre da lui, il che rivela che non ha fiducia nelle sue capacità. Probabilmente, eh.
> Poi già scegliere uno che non conoscendoti già si vanta delle sue capacità amatorie... già lì capisci che è solo un morto di figa.
> Dovresti capirlo, se hai frequentato un po' di maschietti.


Secondo me le è andata male. È stata sfortunata e ha capito di persona che non  è oro tutto quel che luccica su quei siti.... È un rischio che si prende in siti del genere.


----------



## oro.blu (19 Novembre 2015)

Si me ne rendo conto che sono "sfigata"... e che forse ho la sindrome di calimero... e che veramente da sola non sono capace e faccio solo casini. 
Mi sono sempre appoggiata a qualcuno per venire fuori. La mia amica e poi il mio compagno. Quell'amica non ce l'ho più e mio marito al quale credo di piacere ancora molto, nonostante i tradimenti (da parte sua) e gli anni... ecco appunto credo. e ci ricasco. possibile che io senta questo BISOGNO assoluto di "piacere" a qualcuno.
Vado per negozi e acquisto scarpe vertiginose e vestiti da passerella, con i quali mi vedo affascinante mi gusto i complimenti delle commesse ( anche se so che alle volte non sono sinceri). Poi vado a casa li faccio vedere a mia figlia (che immancabilmente qualcosa mi ruba) mi dice stai bene mamma...e poi finiscono lì nell'armadio perchè non esiste un occasione per quei vestiti. Esiste solo il mio ego sconfinato del vedermi anora bella con certi vestiti che non vedrà mai nessuno... 
ed io resto in leggings, maglione e anfibi, alle volte nemmeno mi trucco, tanto nel mio ufficio non viene mai nessuno.
Non è che mi trascuro. passo ore a spalmarmi creme a fare cerette e tutte quelle cose che ogni donna fa, vado anche a fare ginnastica domani comincio un ministep di decorazione. Leggo, dipingo (quando ho tempo), aiuto a preparare i costumi per gli spettacoli dei miei figli...
solo non riesco a legare. Io ci provo. Ma la gente mi ignora. Se non sono io a cercare le persone nessuno mi cerca. Non capisco dove sbaglio. dove risulto antipatica...


----------



## danny (19 Novembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Secondo me le è andata male. È stata sfortunata e ha capito di persona che non  è oro tutto quel che luccica su quei siti.... È un rischio che si prende in siti del genere.


Posso sbagliarmi, io ragiono con la mia testa, ma quando arrivi a 46 anni hai un vago ricordo del tuo io prima del matrimonio, e 30 anni sono tanti per avere un'identità sessuale propria, slegata da quella del marito.
Avrà anche voluto capire chi è realmente, confrontandosi con situazioni inusuali per lei.
Purtroppo ha trovato un coglione, certo, e questo l'ha messa in crisi, non avendo un'identità sua, delineata.
Sono convinto che se vorrà ne troverà di migliori, di persone, ora.


----------



## sienne (19 Novembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Secondo me le è andata male. È stata sfortunata e ha capito di persona che non  è oro tutto quel che luccica su quei siti.... È un rischio che si prende in siti del genere.



Ciao

Beh, non le è solo andata male. Siamo sinceri. È stata nell'insieme anche ingenua. Se uno per tre giorni mi racconta che lo ha come il lasso di John Wayne, non so tu, ma a me un po' mette inquietudine ... 


sienne


----------



## danny (19 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Si me ne rendo conto che sono "sfigata"... e che forse ho la sindrome di calimero... e che veramente da sola non sono capace e faccio solo casini.
> Mi sono sempre appoggiata a qualcuno per venire fuori. La mia amica e poi il mio compagno. Quell'amica non ce l'ho più e mio marito al quale credo di piacere ancora molto, nonostante i tradimenti (da parte sua) e gli anni... ecco appunto credo. e ci ricasco. possibile che io senta questo BISOGNO assoluto di "piacere" a qualcuno.
> Vado per negozi e acquisto scarpe vertiginose e vestiti da passerella, con i quali mi vedo affascinante mi gusto i complimenti delle commesse ( anche se so che alle volte non sono sinceri). Poi vado a casa li faccio vedere a mia figlia (che immancabilmente qualcosa mi ruba) mi dice stai bene mamma...e poi finiscono lì nell'armadio perchè non esiste un occasione per quei vestiti. Esiste solo il mio ego sconfinato del vedermi anora bella con certi vestiti che non vedrà mai nessuno...
> ed io resto in leggings, maglione e anfibi, alle volte nemmeno mi trucco, tanto nel mio ufficio non viene mai nessuno.
> ...


No, non sei sfigata. Probabilmente non ti apri quel tantino in più che consente agli altri di vederti.
Mi sembri una persona molto interessante, a dire il vero.
E non sei sola in questa situazione. La descrizione della tua vita è comune a tante persone, credimi.
Devi imparare a non piangerti addosso, però.
Ho la sensazione che tu guardi troppo al bicchiere mezzo vuoto.
Mi sbaglierò, eh. continuo a ripeterlo. Non ti conosco, avanzo ipotesi, poi dimmi tu che pensi.


----------



## Eratò (19 Novembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Posso sbagliarmi, io ragiono con la mia testa, ma quando arrivi a 46 anni hai un vago ricordo del tuo io prima del matrimonio, e 30 anni sono tanti per avere un'identità sessuale propria, slegata da quella del marito.
> Avrà anche voluto capire chi è realmente, confrontandosi con situazioni inusuali per lei.
> Purtroppo ha trovato un coglione, certo, e questo l'ha messa in crisi, non avendo un'identità sua, delineata.
> Sono convinto che se vorrà ne troverà di migliori, di persone, ora.


Ma certo sempre che le voglia ancora cercare.


----------



## perplesso (19 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Si me ne rendo conto che sono "sfigata"... e che forse ho la sindrome di calimero... e che veramente da sola non sono capace e faccio solo casini.
> Mi sono sempre appoggiata a qualcuno per venire fuori. La mia amica e poi il mio compagno. Quell'amica non ce l'ho più e mio marito al quale credo di piacere ancora molto, nonostante i tradimenti (da parte sua) e gli anni... ecco appunto credo. e ci ricasco. possibile che io senta questo BISOGNO assoluto di "piacere" a qualcuno.
> Vado per negozi e acquisto scarpe vertiginose e vestiti da passerella, con i quali mi vedo affascinante mi gusto i complimenti delle commesse ( anche se so che alle volte non sono sinceri). Poi vado a casa li faccio vedere a mia figlia (che immancabilmente qualcosa mi ruba) mi dice stai bene mamma...e poi finiscono lì nell'armadio perchè non esiste un occasione per quei vestiti. Esiste solo il mio ego sconfinato del vedermi anora bella con certi vestiti che non vedrà mai nessuno...
> ed io resto in leggings, maglione e anfibi, alle volte nemmeno mi trucco, tanto nel mio ufficio non viene mai nessuno.
> ...


comincia col mettere qualcuno di quei vestiti e di quelle scarpe che ti compri invece di andare in giro ed al lavoro con gli anfibi e i maglioni sformanti.

truccati (leggermente) e magari prova a pensare a qualcosa che ti faccia sorridere.    chè se alzi un muro con Vopos armati ogni 7 metri non è che poi ti puoi stupire se nessuno si avvicina.


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Si me ne rendo conto che sono "sfigata"... e che forse ho la sindrome di calimero... e che veramente da sola non sono capace e faccio solo casini.
> Mi sono sempre appoggiata a qualcuno per venire fuori. La mia amica e poi il mio compagno. Quell'amica non ce l'ho più e mio marito al quale credo di piacere ancora molto, nonostante i tradimenti (da parte sua) e gli anni... ecco appunto credo. e ci ricasco. possibile che io senta questo BISOGNO assoluto di "piacere" a qualcuno.
> Vado per negozi e acquisto scarpe vertiginose e vestiti da passerella, con i quali mi vedo affascinante mi gusto i complimenti delle commesse ( anche se so che alle volte non sono sinceri). Poi vado a casa li faccio vedere a mia figlia (che immancabilmente qualcosa mi ruba) mi dice stai bene mamma...e poi finiscono lì nell'armadio perchè non esiste un occasione per quei vestiti. Esiste solo il mio ego sconfinato del vedermi anora bella con certi vestiti che non vedrà mai nessuno...
> ed io resto in leggings, maglione e anfibi, alle volte nemmeno mi trucco, tanto nel mio ufficio non viene mai nessuno.
> ...


Ma pigliati un cazzo di alpino lì a Gemona, *** *** (intercalare bestemmioso locale).


----------



## ivanl (19 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Si me ne rendo conto che sono "sfigata"... e che forse ho la sindrome di calimero... e che veramente da sola non sono capace e faccio solo casini.
> Mi sono sempre appoggiata a qualcuno per venire fuori. La mia amica e poi il mio compagno. Quell'amica non ce l'ho più e mio marito al quale credo di piacere ancora molto, nonostante i tradimenti (da parte sua) e gli anni... ecco appunto credo. e ci ricasco. possibile che io senta questo BISOGNO assoluto di "piacere" a qualcuno.
> Vado per negozi e acquisto scarpe vertiginose e vestiti da passerella, con i quali mi vedo affascinante mi gusto i complimenti delle commesse ( anche se so che alle volte non sono sinceri). Poi vado a casa li faccio vedere a mia figlia (che immancabilmente qualcosa mi ruba) mi dice stai bene mamma...e poi finiscono lì nell'armadio perchè non esiste un occasione per quei vestiti. Esiste solo il mio ego sconfinato del vedermi anora bella con certi vestiti che non vedrà mai nessuno...
> ed io resto in leggings, maglione e anfibi, alle volte nemmeno mi trucco, tanto nel mio ufficio non viene mai nessuno.
> ...


Mado', sembri mia  moglie :sbatti:
e basta con 'sto piangersi addosso, vivi la tua vita con tuo marito (nzomma), i figli e fregatene..che tanto se trovi uno che ti dice quanto sei bella, desiderabile etc etc, lo fa perche' ti si vuole scopare e poi saluti. Non mi pare granche' come iniezione (evitiamo battute ) di autostima...


----------



## Eratò (19 Novembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Beh, non le è solo andata male. Siamo sinceri. È stata nell'insieme anche ingenua. Se uno per tre giorni mi racconta che lo ha come il lasso di John Wayne, non so tu, ma a me un po' mette inquietudine ...
> 
> ...


Lo sarà pure stata. Adesso ha imparato


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Novembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Beh, non le è solo andata male. Siamo sinceri. È stata nell'insieme anche ingenua.* Se uno per tre giorni mi racconta che lo ha come il lasso di John Wayne*, non so tu, ma a me un po' mette inquietudine ...
> 
> ...


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHSHHASDPO IASDéAISJPAOS+èasèaAPa
A
*A*
A*é


----------



## PresidentLBJ (19 Novembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Beh, non le è solo andata male. Siamo sinceri. È stata nell'insieme anche ingenua. Se uno per tre giorni mi racconta che lo ha come il lasso di John Wayne, non so tu, ma a me un po' mette inquietudine ...


Ti inquieta perchè era molle?


----------



## Nocciola (19 Novembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Non l'ho detto.
> Non esiste una sola donna che ti può piacere al mondo.
> Ma esistono tante donne che ti possono piacere e altre che non ti piaceranno mai.
> Non è che per dire ho sposato mia moglie perché era la migliore di tutte.
> ...


E su questo concordo
Un conto è dire ci provo con una e nel frattempo sondo il terreno con altre


----------



## Eratò (19 Novembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Beh, non le è solo andata male. Siamo sinceri. È stata nell'insieme anche ingenua. Se uno per tre giorni mi racconta che lo ha come il lasso di John Wayne, non so tu, ma a me un po' mette inquietudine ...
> 
> ...


"Mettilo da parte sennò qualcuno ci inciampa"(cit.)


----------



## sienne (19 Novembre 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Ti inquieta perchè era molle?



Ciao


no, a quello ci può essere rimedio ... e tutto il resto. 
Cioè, un pistolero di 31 anni ecc. ecc. 
Ma si sa, sono una fifona ... 


sienne


----------



## Carola (19 Novembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> alla base sta come concepisci la rete e le conoscenza che si possono creare. Se ne parlava ieri sera.
> Se lo consideri come un modo come un'altro per fare conoscenze ... tutto decade.
> ...


infatti è cui che cercavo di spiegare portando un esempio di un 'amica 
poi oroblu voleva altro 
su quei siti puoi trovare più facilmente forse sesso ma anche altro e appunto all estero e decisamente più utilizzato
dico questo non x peccare di presunzione come va blaterando  Mary mery ecc


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Novembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> 
> no, a quello ci può essere rimedio ... e tutto il resto.
> ...


Ma se hai incontrato due tizi...


----------



## Carola (19 Novembre 2015)

Lezione di civiltà e progresso. Se non ci fossi bisognerebbe inventarti per erudire i trogloditi del forum.


figurati quando hai bisogno chiedi pure meri


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Novembre 2015)

Carola ha detto:


> Lezione di civiltà e progresso. Se non ci fossi bisognerebbe inventarti per erudire i trogloditi del forum.
> 
> 
> figurati quando hai bisogno chiedi pure meri


A chi ti riferisci, scusa?


----------



## Tessa (19 Novembre 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> A chi ti riferisci, scusa?


A chi ti riferisci tu.


----------



## sienne (19 Novembre 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma se hai incontrato due tizi...



Ehhh. Ci ho messo mesi prima d'incontrarli. Con una corrispondenza di dialoghi sul più e sul meno ... 
Poi, quando ho raccolto una certa quantità di indizi che mi hanno sussurrato sicurezza, ho fatto il passo. 
E ci siamo incontri in un luogo pubblico. Sono fifona. Poi ... ho visto che erano proprio innocui.


----------



## Eratò (19 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Si me ne rendo conto che sono "sfigata"... e che forse ho la sindrome di calimero... e che veramente da sola non sono capace e faccio solo casini.
> Mi sono sempre appoggiata a qualcuno per venire fuori. La mia amica e poi il mio compagno. Quell'amica non ce l'ho più e mio marito al quale credo di piacere ancora molto, nonostante i tradimenti (da parte sua) e gli anni... ecco appunto credo. e ci ricasco. possibile che io senta questo BISOGNO assoluto di "piacere" a qualcuno.
> Vado per negozi e acquisto scarpe vertiginose e vestiti da passerella, con i quali mi vedo affascinante mi gusto i complimenti delle commesse ( anche se so che alle volte non sono sinceri). Poi vado a casa li faccio vedere a mia figlia (che immancabilmente qualcosa mi ruba) mi dice stai bene mamma...e poi finiscono lì nell'armadio perchè non esiste un occasione per quei vestiti. Esiste solo il mio ego sconfinato del vedermi anora bella con certi vestiti che non vedrà mai nessuno...
> ed io resto in leggings, maglione e anfibi, alle volte nemmeno mi trucco, tanto nel mio ufficio non viene mai nessuno.
> ...


Sei te stessa e va bene pure così cara. Se ti fa stare meglio siamo in 2Se bisogna cambiare totalmente per trovare qualcuno è molto probabile che quel qualcuno non vada bene per noi alla fine dei giochi... Ma non sei sola... Hai un marito che ti soddisfa, dei figli, una vita piena. Ti devi accettare e rilassare.


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Novembre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> A chi ti riferisci tu.


Eh?


----------



## Tessa (19 Novembre 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh?


Vabbè


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Novembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ehhh. Ci ho messo mesi prima d'incontrarli. Con una corrispondenza di dialoghi sul più e sul meno ...
> Poi, quando ho raccolto una certa quantità di indizi che mi hanno sussurrato sicurezza, ho fatto il passo.
> E ci siamo incontri in un luogo pubblico. Sono fifona. Poi ... ho visto che erano proprio innocui.


Non sei fifona.


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Novembre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Vabbè


Ho risposto.


----------



## Mary The Philips (19 Novembre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> succede tranquillamente



Certo. Anzi mi stupisce oscuro che non pensi sia cosi. Io ho sempre pensato che le amiche un po' si somiglino, nello stile intendo, ed è frenquetissimo vederne di bellissime insieme.


Non riesco a quotare da cell, ma volevo dire che anche per gli uomini non e' che sia poi cosi difficile rimorchiare trombette, a qualsiasi eta' e di qualsiasi eta'. L'avere una posizione prestigiosa o comunque essere benestanti aiuta. Conosco uomini attempati e anche anzianotti che si danno un gran da fare, con successo.



Sulla questione sposati/single a me pare che i primi siano quelli piu' disponibili in generale; i single non li vedo lanciarsi ad occhi bendati, ma molto piu' selettivi. Sia uomini che donne. Di sposati che cercano evasioni e' pieno dappertutto, sempre facendo una vita normale che prevede la frequentazione di ambienti diversi.


----------



## Nobody (19 Novembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Certo. Anzi mi stupisce oscuro che non pensi sia cosi. Io ho sempre pensato che le amiche un po' si somiglino, nello stile intendo, ed è frenquetissimo vederne di bellissime insieme.
> 
> 
> Non riesco a quotare da cell, ma volevo dire che anche per gli uomini non e' che sia poi cosi difficile rimorchiare trombette, a qualsiasi eta' e di qualsiasi eta'. L'avere una posizione prestigiosa o comunque essere benestanti aiuta. Conosco uomini attempati e anche anzianotti che si danno un gran da fare, con successo.
> ...


Penso anch'io che sia così.


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Novembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il punto non è se sia vero o meno quello che scrive Mary,l'interessante è chiedersi perchè molte donne hanno questa visione delle cose,perchè molte donne pensano di potersi scopare chiunque se solo volessero,ecco , sarebbe da aprire una grande parantesi su certi atteggiamenti e comportamenti maschili che definire pietosi è un eufemismo.


Perché tendenzialmente e non allargo a tutto il mondo maschile,  se capita l'occasione di scopicchiare qua e la una buona percentuale prende la palla al balzo. questo è, e basta lavorare in un ambiente più o meno numeroso per capirlo "ar volo" senta tante seghe mentali e teorie ad cazzum.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (19 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Perché tendenzialmente e non allargo a tutto il mondo maschile,  se capita l'occasione di scopicchiare qua e la una buona percentuale prende la palla al balzo. questo è, e basta lavorare in un ambiente più o meno numeroso per capirlo "ar volo" senta tante seghe mentali e teorie ad cazzum.


Quoto


----------



## oscuro (19 Novembre 2015)

*SI*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Perché tendenzialmente e non allargo a tutto il mondo maschile,  se capita l'occasione di scopicchiare qua e la una buona percentuale prende la palla al balzo. questo è, e basta lavorare in un ambiente più o meno numeroso per capirlo "ar volo" senta tante seghe mentali e teorie ad cazzum.


Per comportamento pietoso intendo anche quello che hai appena scritto-


----------



## oscuro (19 Novembre 2015)

*SI*



Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Certo. Anzi mi stupisce oscuro che non pensi sia cosi. Io ho sempre pensato che le amiche un po' si somiglino, nello stile intendo, ed è frenquetissimo vederne di bellissime insieme.
> 
> 
> Non riesco a quotare da cell, ma volevo dire che anche per gli uomini non e' che sia poi cosi difficile rimorchiare trombette, a qualsiasi eta' e di qualsiasi eta'. L'avere una posizione prestigiosa o comunque essere benestanti aiuta. Conosco uomini attempati e anche anzianotti che si danno un gran da fare, con successo.
> ...


Spesso fra donne si entra in competizione,troppo spesso...!


----------



## sienne (19 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Perché tendenzialmente e non allargo a tutto il mondo maschile,  se capita l'occasione di scopicchiare qua e la una buona percentuale prende la palla al balzo. questo è, e basta lavorare in un ambiente più o meno numeroso per capirlo "ar volo" senta tante seghe mentali e teorie ad cazzum.



Ciao

ecco, questo è uno dei motivi del perché ignoro proprio certi segnali. E sono divenuta talmente abile, che oramai neanche me ne accorgo più di tanto. È fastidioso. Almeno a me non piace. 


sienne


----------



## oro.blu (19 Novembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> No, non sei sfigata. Probabilmente non ti apri quel tantino in più che consente agli altri di vederti.
> Mi sembri una persona molto interessante, a dire il vero.
> E non sei sola in questa situazione. La descrizione della tua vita è comune a tante persone, credimi.
> Devi imparare a non piangerti addosso, però.
> ...


no ti assicuro non è così. Cerco di farmi andare bene le cose che ho avuto, perchè so che ho molto. Solo che ogni tanto ho come un vuoto... e mi accorgo che marito e figli non bastano. 
Vorrei amici gente che mi telefona anche solo per andare a prendere un caffè, ma non ce nè. ed io non è che non ci ho provato. Forse continuo a sbagliare persone.
qualche anno fa mi ero fatta amica la mamma di un compagno di mio figlio. Mi sembrava che fosse ok. ci si vedeva in palestra. si scambiavano quattro chiacchere. ogni tanto mi chiedeva dei piaceri e se potevo gleli facevo...poi vengo a sapere che alle spalle diceva di me peste e corna. Che la infastidivo, che la copiavo in tutto, che sparlavo male della gente alle spalle... Ci sono rimasta malissimo! 

Così, mi capita si che arrivino momenti in cui il bicchiere non è mezzo vuoto è proprio VUOTO. 
Questo momento è uno dei più vuoti... Comincio ad avere qualche capello grigio e qualche ruga e questo non mi aiuta. In più combino uno dei miei cazzo di casini. Non mi aiuta. 
Devo ricominciare ad andare in palestra tutti i giorni così magari a sfinisco di fatica non ci penso a tutte ste michiate...


----------



## Eratò (19 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> no ti assicuro non è così. Cerco di farmi andare bene le cose che ho avuto, perchè so che ho molto. Solo che ogni tanto ho come un vuoto... e mi accorgo che marito e figli non bastano.
> Vorrei amici gente che mi telefona anche solo per andare a prendere un caffè, ma non ce nè. ed io non è che non ci ho provato. Forse continuo a sbagliare persone.
> qualche anno fa mi ero fatta amica la mamma di un compagno di mio figlio. Mi sembrava che fosse ok. ci si vedeva in palestra. si scambiavano quattro chiacchere. ogni tanto mi chiedeva dei piaceri e se potevo gleli facevo...poi vengo a sapere che alle spalle diceva di me peste e corna. Che la infastidivo, che la copiavo in tutto, che sparlavo male della gente alle spalle... Ci sono rimasta malissimo!
> 
> ...


Ma di persone di merda se ne incontrano oro... ti è capitata l' "amica". Capita a tutti.Comincia a fare delle cose solo per te stessa, accettati un po' di più. Se non ci si trova bene con se stessi difficilmente ci si può trovare bene con gli altri. E quel vuoto di cui parli secondo me si chiama solitudine...


----------



## Nicka (19 Novembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Spesso fra donne si entra in competizione,troppo spesso...!


Tra femmine...


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Novembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Non l'ho detto.
> Non esiste una sola donna che ti può piacere al mondo.
> Ma esistono tante donne che ti possono piacere e altre che non ti piaceranno mai.
> Non è che per dire ho sposato mia moglie perché era la migliore di tutte.
> ...


Si, mi ricordo, lo avevi accennato raccontando di te all'inizio


----------



## banshee (19 Novembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Tra femmine...


quotone.


----------



## Mary The Philips (19 Novembre 2015)

Carola ha detto:


> Lezione di civiltà e progresso. Se non ci fossi bisognerebbe inventarti per erudire i trogloditi del forum.
> 
> 
> figurati quando hai bisogno chiedi pure meri



Ripassa dopo aver imparato ad usare la punteggiatura, a scrivere decentemente e a quotare


----------



## oscuro (19 Novembre 2015)

*SI*



Nicka ha detto:


> Tra femmine...


Giusta osservazione,ma io intendevo solo sessare le persone in questo specifico contesto.


----------



## oro.blu (19 Novembre 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Mado', sembri mia  moglie :sbatti:
> e basta con 'sto piangersi addosso, vivi la tua vita con tuo marito (nzomma), i figli e fregatene..che tanto se trovi uno che ti dice quanto sei bella, desiderabile etc etc, lo fa perche' ti si vuole scopare e poi saluti. Non mi pare granche' come iniezione (evitiamo battute ) di autostima...



...già facile per chi ci riesce. e l'autostima funziona se trovi riscontri altrimenti quado ti trovi inreparabilmete tu e la tua famiglia e poi il vuoto attorno magari qualche domanda sulla tua vita te la fai...


----------



## ivanl (19 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> ...già facile per chi ci riesce. e l'autostima funziona se trovi riscontri altrimenti quado ti trovi inreparabilmete tu e la tua famiglia e poi il vuoto attorno magari qualche domanda sulla tua vita te la fai...


Mado', uguale...meno male che sei del Friuli, senno' mi preoccupavo...


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Novembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> *Io non vedo un dramma nella cosa.*
> Credo che oro.blu abbia sbagliato - per ingenuità - a non guidare il gioco imponendo i suoi tempi.
> Si è lasciata condurre da lui, il che rivela che non ha fiducia nelle sue capacità. Probabilmente, eh.
> Poi già scegliere uno che non conoscendoti già si vanta delle sue capacità amatorie... già lì capisci che è solo un morto di figa.
> Dovresti capirlo, se hai frequentato un po' di maschietti.


Nemmeno io, un'esperienza andata male, bon, si gira pagina.


----------



## Carola (19 Novembre 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> A chi ti riferisci, scusa?


volevo rispondere a mery che citava la mia presunta lezione di civiltà ...

ma è una donna giusto ?


----------



## oro.blu (19 Novembre 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Mado', uguale...meno male che sei del Friuli, senno' mi preoccupavo...



potrei aver mentito


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Novembre 2015)

Carola ha detto:


> volevo rispondere a mery che citava la mia presunta lezione di civiltà ...
> 
> ma è una donna giusto ?


Sì.


----------



## ivanl (19 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> potrei aver mentito


----------



## Carola (19 Novembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma di persone di merda se ne incontrano oro... ti è capitata l' "amica". Capita a tutti.Comincia a fare delle cose solo per te stessa, accettati un po' di più. Se non ci si trova bene con se stessi difficilmente ci si può trovare bene con gli altri. E quel vuoto di cui parli secondo me si chiama solitudine...


certe donne che vipere cazzus
sport ottimo rimedio 
anche x conoscere amiche dico
secondo me sei ironica e quindi piacevole da frequentare 
vivere in un l paese di 4 anime  si credo non aiuti in questo


----------



## oro.blu (19 Novembre 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Mado', uguale...meno male che sei del Friuli, senno' mi preoccupavo...


quindi preoccupati


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Novembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Per comportamento pietoso intendo anche quello che hai appena scritto-


Eh ma ce ne sono, anche donne, intendiamoci, che lanciano segnali precisi. Basta svicolare se non interessa e stop.


----------



## Carola (19 Novembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Ripassa dopo aver imparato ad usare la punteggiatura, a scrivere decentemente e a quotare


in effetti da  iphone e sempre in giro faccio fatica 
tu vivi attaccata al PC?
quotare cazzo cosa mi perdo nella vita a non saper quotate
oggi finita la riunione mi allenero' in tal.senso

quotare ....ma vai va


----------



## oscuro (19 Novembre 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Eh ma ce ne sono, anche donne, intendiamoci, che lanciano segnali precisi. Basta svicolare se non interessa e stop.


Più uomini.VOi donne siete sempre più compostine.....e tu ne sai qualcosa.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Novembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ecco, questo è uno dei motivi del perché ignoro proprio certi segnali. E sono divenuta talmente abile, che oramai neanche me ne accorgo più di tanto. È fastidioso. Almeno a me non piace.
> 
> ...


i segnali li recepisco, anche  perché talvolta sono così chiari che ci vuol poco a capire, poi svicolo o cazzio a seconda del tipo di confidenza che ho con il soggetto


----------



## Eratò (19 Novembre 2015)

Carola ha detto:


> certe donne che vipere cazzus
> sport ottimo rimedio
> anche x conoscere amiche dico
> secondo me sei ironica e quindi piacevole da frequentare
> vivere in un l paese di 4 anime  si credo non aiuti in questo


A me oroblu mi piace un casino... diretta e sincera, non se la racconta e ha un autoironia deliziosa.Non è lei che non va bene. Spesso nei paesi piccoli la mentalità  è troppo chiusa e l'autoironia e simpatia viene scambiata per eccentricità....


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Novembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Più uomini.VOi donne siete sempre più compostine.....e tu ne sai qualcosa.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Guarda io scherzo molto, moltissimo in realtà e sono molto estroversa, già spiegato, però se capisco che te stai ad allarga (generico ) un freno te lo metto mi è capitato giusto ieri al lavoro con un nuovo collega ( arrivato da due mesi ) più giovane di me, sposato, che si farebbe chiunque, se potesse,  secondo me. Ha fatto una battuta e l'ho stoppato


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Novembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> *A me oroblu mi piace un casino.*.. diretta e sincera, non se la racconta e ha un autoironia deliziosa.Non è lei che non va bene. Spesso nei paesi piccoli la mentalità  è troppo chiusa e l'autoironia e simpatia viene scambiata per eccentricità....


Anche a me :up:


----------



## oscuro (19 Novembre 2015)

*SI*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Guarda io scherzo molto, moltissimo in realtà e sono molto estroversa, già spiegato, però se capisco che te stai ad allarga (generico ) un freno te lo metto mi è capitato giusto ieri al lavoro con un nuovo collega ( arrivato da due mesi ) più giovane di me, sposato, che si farebbe chiunque, se potesse,  secondo me. Ha fatto una battuta e l'ho stoppato


Tranquilla ho capito che non mi devo allargare...tranquilla.:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Carola (19 Novembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> A me oroblu mi piace un casino... diretta e sincera, non se la racconta e ha un autoironia deliziosa.Non è lei che non va bene. Spesso nei paesi piccoli la mentalità  è troppo chiusa e l'autoironia e simpatia viene scambiata per eccentricità....


anche a me piace un sacco 
avercene donne con queste caratteristiche
concordo sul paese piccolo e i suoi limiti


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Novembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tranquilla ho capito che non mi devo allargare...tranquilla.:rotfl::rotfl:


Ma sarai scIIIIIemo !!!!! :rotfl::rotfl: Ma  ci si è separati io e te? Ho perso il filo :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (19 Novembre 2015)

*SI*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma sarai scIIIIIemo !!!!! :rotfl::rotfl: Ma  ci si è separati io e te? Ho perso il filo :rotfl:


Tranquilla ho capito il messaggio trasversale....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oro.blu (19 Novembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> A me oroblu mi piace un casino... diretta e sincera, non se la racconta e ha un autoironia deliziosa.Non è lei che non va bene. Spesso nei paesi piccoli la mentalità  è troppo chiusa e l'autoironia e simpatia viene scambiata per eccentricità....



 L'ho sempre detto io...a Londra dovevo vivere


----------



## Eratò (19 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> L'ho sempre detto io...a Londra dovevo vivere


No. Londra no di questi tempi... Comunque ti capisco fidatiNeanche io vivo in una metropoli... Esci per prendere aria ma è come se non uscissi... Sempre le stesse facce, le stesse chiacchiere...


----------



## danny (19 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> no ti assicuro non è così. Cerco di farmi andare bene le cose che ho avuto, perchè so che ho molto. Solo che ogni tanto ho come un vuoto... e mi accorgo che marito e figli non bastano.
> Vorrei amici gente che mi telefona anche solo per andare a prendere un caffè, ma non ce nè. ed io non è che non ci ho provato. Forse continuo a sbagliare persone.
> qualche anno fa mi ero fatta amica la mamma di un compagno di mio figlio. Mi sembrava che fosse ok. ci si vedeva in palestra. si scambiavano quattro chiacchere. ogni tanto mi chiedeva dei piaceri e se potevo gleli facevo...poi vengo a sapere che alle spalle diceva di me peste e corna. Che la infastidivo, che la copiavo in tutto, che sparlavo male della gente alle spalle... Ci sono rimasta malissimo!
> 
> ...


Anche mia moglie mi ha confessato le stesse cose che dici tu.
Mia moglie ha poco meno della tua età.
Anche lei mi ha tradito.
Sì, lo capisco.
Anch'io ho passato dei momenti così, comunque.
Io mi sono buttato sugli hobby, per dire. Anche la palestra come attività può essere abbastanza utile.
La vita mi si è riempita, se vuoi saperlo, quando mi si è svuotata.
Quando ho scoperto che mia moglie mi tradiva, che si era innamorata di un'altro ed è seguita poi la percezione di stare perdendo tutto.
E quel vuoto è scomparso, all'improvviso. 
Non lo so, non sono uno psicologo per comprendere perché.
Però probabilmente quando le cose appartengono a noi da tempo indefinito non le si vede più. E una parte di noi è alla ricerca di qualcosa d'altro con cui poterci confrontare per vivere.
E se quel qualcosa non lo si trova, il vuoto come noia esistenziale è la sola sensazione che rimane.
Devi forse imparare a vedere le cose che hai. Sicuramente questa è la cosa più difficile.
Ti dico: la ricetta per vivere io non l'ho ancora trovata, e men che meno mia moglie.
Ognuno di noi due ora è confuso da quanto è accaduto, ognuno di noi ha paura di quanto può accadere ancora.
Solo che lei quel vuoto lo conserva ancora.


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Novembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tranquilla ho capito il messaggio trasversale....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ma non era rivolto a te, rispondevo ad un tuo post !!!!!! ma poi abbi pazienza non ci hai nemmeno provato con me ... Non fare lo scIIIIIemo 2 :rotfl:Fava !!!! :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (19 Novembre 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma non era rivolto a te, rispondevo ad un tuo post !!!!!! ma poi abbi pazienza non ci hai nemmeno provato con me ... Non fare lo scIIIIIemo 2 :rotfl:Fava !!!! :rotfl:


Fossi sciiiiiemo per davvero a provarci con te...:rotfl::rotfl:Signora perfettina.......!
Da quando ci siamo sposati,certo che non ci ho provato più,tutto finito.:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## danny (19 Novembre 2015)

A nessuno piace pensare che le emozioni della vita siano finite.
Anche una cazzutissima scopata con uno reclutato su un sito di incontri può essere un'emozione.
Non sta a me giudicare se positiva o negativa, ma è comunque un'emozione.
Quando non ne hai altre, probabilmente pensi ti possa bastare.
Innamorarsi sarebbe bello, forse. Sarebbe l'emozione più importante.
Sapere che qualcuno potrebbe fare follie per te.
Forse bisogna capire quali sono le emozioni che ci fanno star bene, a un certo punto.
Si può sbagliare, si incontra il coglione di turno e quella ricerca va a puttane.
Non mi ha dato l'emozione che cercavo. E certo. Era la persona sbagliata.
Era la situazione sbagliata. Ma nessuno lo sa prima. O meglio dire, pochi lo sanno.
Altri ci cascano, si illudono.
E' come andare al cinema e vedere un film del cazzo, speravi di divertirti invece è andata buca. Tempo buttato.
Vabbè, con tutti i film che ci sono, ne vedrai un altro, se ti va. Forse quel vuoto è emozionale.
La vita è lì, tranquilla serena ma anche piatta.
Va tutto bene. Anche no.


----------



## oro.blu (19 Novembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Anche mia moglie mi ha confessato le stesse cose che dici tu.
> Mia moglie ha poco meno della tua età.
> Anche lei mi ha tradito.
> Sì, lo capisco.
> ...


:up: si lo so. Ne sono consapevole. Ho bisogno di ritrovare il mio posto nel mondo. Spero di trovarlo presto senza fare troppo casino


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Novembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Fossi sciiiiiemo per davvero a provarci con te...:rotfl::rotfl:Signora perfettina.......!
> Da quando ci siamo sposati,certo che non ci ho provato più,tutto finito.:rotfl::rotfl:


Che pessima moglie sono :rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> scusa allora ricadiamo sul fatto che è un bimbominkia... Mi ha cercata lui, io ho dichiarato età e ho postato le mie foto (di questo estate)...non sono nemmeno tanto fotogenica. abbiamo parlato un po' in chat e gli ho chiesto (incredula) ma davvero ti piaccio? ....poi abbiamo parlato 3 giorni e ci siamo scambiati altre foto. la sera che ci siamo incontrati mi aveva chiesto di indossare una maglietta scollata, quindi dopo un po' dove IO cercavo di rompere il ghiaccio ( e che cavolo!! ti ho detto che per me è la prima volta, ti sei spacciato per un adone focoso, per telefono con le parole sei un grande e adesso???) Quindi facendomi coraggio gli ho chiesto come mi trovava dal "vero". La risposta è stata che dal vero ero molto più carina (unica cosa decente della serata).
> ....in più se non mi trovava di suo gusto perché si è anche incazzato quando gli ho chiesto di cancellare il mio n di cel??
> Con questo non dico che penso di essere "bella e sexy" in assoluto, ma almeno dalle sue parole gli piacevo.
> Cerco qualcuno di diverso per non so nemmeno io cosa ti spacci per un "uomo" (be insomma 31 mica 20) focoso a cui piacciono le donne mature e poi ti fai intimidire da cenerentola???



Cara la mia Oroblu.
Ma porca puttana la miseria ladra.
Ma se non riuscivi a farci una conversazione decente e ti ha pure detto come ti dovevi vestire... Ma che era un coglione era nei sottotitoli. Io capisco che trovare un gentleman sia abbastanza eccezionale in certi luoghi. Ma tu hai avuto una fretta boia. Ed è questo che ti viene obbiettato innanzitutto. Capisco quello che ti ha spinto, ma varrebbe la pena essere un filo più selettivi nella vita. Perché poi non è che ti devi chiedere se é normale.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Novembre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Cara la mia Oroblu.
> Ma porca puttana la miseria ladra.
> Ma se non riuscivi a farci una conversazione decente e ti ha pure detto come ti dovevi vestire... Ma che era un coglione era nei sottotitoli. Io capisco che trovare un gentleman sia abbastanza eccezionale in certi luoghi. Ma tu hai avuto una fretta boia. Ed è questo che ti viene obbiettato innanzitutto. Capisco quello che ti ha spinto, ma varrebbe la pena essere un filo più selettivi nella vita. Perché poi non è che ti devi chiedere se é normale.


Oh finalmente! Solo questo volevo dire 
Brava


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> no ti assicuro non è così. Cerco di farmi andare bene le cose che ho avuto, perchè so che ho molto. Solo che ogni tanto ho come un vuoto... e mi accorgo che marito e figli non bastano.
> Vorrei amici gente che mi telefona anche solo per andare a prendere un caffè, ma non ce nè. ed io non è che non ci ho provato. Forse continuo a sbagliare persone.
> qualche anno fa mi ero fatta amica la mamma di un compagno di mio figlio. Mi sembrava che fosse ok. ci si vedeva in palestra. si scambiavano quattro chiacchere. ogni tanto mi chiedeva dei piaceri e se potevo gleli facevo...poi vengo a sapere che alle spalle diceva di me peste e corna. Che la infastidivo, che la copiavo in tutto, che sparlavo male della gente alle spalle... Ci sono rimasta malissimo!
> 
> ...



Lo sai quanto fa una solitudine più un'altra solitudine? Due solitudini.


----------



## danny (19 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> :up: si lo so. Ne sono consapevole. Ho bisogno di ritrovare il mio posto nel mondo. Spero di trovarlo presto senza fare troppo casino


Guarda... ti dico qualcosa di più.
Con mia moglie, prima c'era quel vuoto. Siamo più o meno dello tua età, puoi capirlo.
Le emozioni importanti le abbiamo alle spalle, matrimonio, casa, figli, il percorso di tutti.
Poi lei lo ha riempito con le emozioni di una storia.
Scoperta, il vuoto di prima è tornato, ma è anche peggio.
Le emozioni sono diventate negative, con me. Litigate, discussioni, rimproveri, ne abbiamo passate troppe tanto che lei non sta più bene con me come era prima e io pure.
Ci siamo allontanati. Non facciamo sesso da mesi, il desiderio se ne è andato.
E' un casino perché lei non ha mai messo in discussione il nostro matrimonio, non ha seguito questa storia con quell'intenzione, non si è mai voluta separare e neppure ora.
La storia è andata avanti e dopo le emozioni è subentrato il sentimento, e poi gli ovvi casini.
Quindi siamo qui a incollare i cocci, a non sapere cosa fare della nostra vita, a confrontarci con quello che è successo, senza però trovare una soluzione ancora, anche perché separarsi a quasi 50 anni è dura, sotto tanti punti di vista, specie dopo 28 anni di vita insieme.
Questo per dirti che quando porti avanti una strada che ti sembra innocua non sai dove ti porterà.


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Novembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il punto non è se sia vero o meno quello che scrive Mary,l'interessante è chiedersi perchè molte donne hanno questa visione delle cose,perchè molte donne pensano di potersi scopare chiunque se solo volessero,ecco , sarebbe da aprire una grande parantesi su certi atteggiamenti e comportamenti maschili che definire pietosi è un eufemismo.



Io concordo molto. Non mi é mai interessato sapere se mi posso scopare chiunque perché chiunque non mi interessa. Ma proprio perché non mi misuro nel farmi trovare interessante da chiunque. Non è una questione quantitativa. É più intrigante risultare interessante per chi mi interessa.


----------



## Nicka (19 Novembre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io concordo molto. Non mi é mai interessato sapere se mi posso scopare chiunque perché chiunque non mi interessa. Ma proprio perché non mi misuro nel farmi trovare interessante da chiunque. Non è una questione quantitativa. É più intrigante risultare interessante per chi mi interessa.


Assolutissimamente quoto.


----------



## sienne (19 Novembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Guarda... ti dico qualcosa di più.
> Con mia moglie, prima c'era quel vuoto. Siamo più o meno dello tua età, puoi capirlo.
> Le emozioni importanti le abbiamo alle spalle, matrimonio, casa, figli, il percorso di tutti.
> Poi lei lo ha riempito con le emozioni di una storia.
> ...



Ciao

beh, è da scemi, se si pensa che intraprendere una storia parallela, sia una strada innocua ... 


sienne


----------



## Nocciola (19 Novembre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io concordo molto. Non mi é mai interessato sapere se mi posso scopare chiunque perché chiunque non mi interessa. Ma proprio perché non mi misuro nel farmi trovare interessante da chiunque. Non è una questione quantitativa. É più intrigante risultare interessante per chi mi interessa.


straquoto


----------



## Tessa (19 Novembre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io concordo molto. Non mi é mai interessato sapere se mi posso scopare chiunque perché chiunque non mi interessa. Ma proprio perché non mi misuro nel farmi trovare interessante da chiunque. Non è una questione quantitativa. É più intrigante risultare interessante per chi mi interessa.


Mi accodo ai quoto.


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Novembre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io concordo molto. Non mi é mai interessato sapere se mi posso scopare chiunque perché chiunque non mi interessa. Ma proprio perché non mi misuro nel farmi trovare interessante da chiunque. Non è una questione quantitativa. É più intrigante risultare interessante per chi mi interessa.


Ah si certo, può anche capitare però che si suscita l'interesse di chi non interessa, li si risponde di no e festa finita.


----------



## oro.blu (19 Novembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Guarda... ti dico qualcosa di più.
> Con mia moglie, prima c'era quel vuoto. Siamo più o meno dello tua età, puoi capirlo.
> Le emozioni importanti le abbiamo alle spalle, matrimonio, casa, figli, il percorso di tutti.
> Poi lei lo ha riempito con le emozioni di una storia.
> ...


A me fanno male queste cose. Ti ripeto che so cosa significa essere traditi. Traditi dalla persona che si trovava sul gradino più alto della mia vita, dal mio migliore amico, dal mio compagno di avventure. Tradita 2 volte una prima del matrimonio ed una dopo il matrimonio, con la stessa "cazzo" di persona. Il tradimento è tale solo se viene scoperto e se coinvolge i sentimenti. Sicuramente se quella sera non avesse dimenticato il cellulare in montagna da me, invece di portarselo dietro, magari non avrei scoperto mai niente (perché io ero talmente persa ed innamorata che per le piattole avevo creduto alla versione...al lavoro ci sono tanti extracomunitari, le avrò prese andando in bagno 
) , magari lui avrebbe troncato e ora si troverebbe ancora lassù come dio indiscusso della mia vita... Ma non è stata così. Ho pianto fino a farmi male. Il cuore è esploso come una supernova nell'oscuro infinito e poi c'è stato il nulla. il buio profondo... è passato del tempo...nel buio sono comparse delle liberi luci.Ho ricomposto i cocci uno a uno... Ho resistito. Andarmene? Dove? Mia madre non era un alternativa. Da sola? Con due bambini piccoli? Ho resistito.
Ma sono diventata fredda. I ti amo non escono più così volentieri, se posso evito. Si l'intesa sessuale esiste. Mi piace fare sesso con mio marito. Lui con gli anni è diventato sempre più "amorevole" nei miei confronti. Mi accontenta qualsiasi cosa gli chieda. Per dire la verità non sono una pretenziosa... ma non esiste più quello che c'era prima.
Quindi capisco che state rimettendo assieme i cocci, capisco che state soffrendo chi in un modo chi in un altro... e spero che per voi sia diverso, magari un tradimento fatto alla nostra età è diverso. Non so. 
Io l'altra sera ho fatto sta boiata. Ma non è nemmeno un tradimento...è solo una boiata. Non voglio mettere in discussione il mio matrimonio ora, citando Battisti "_ma che disperazione nasce da una distrazione, era un gioco, non era un fuoco"  
_ammesso e non concesso che non verrà mai a sapere nulla, la nostra vita continuerà così, come lui l'ha trasformata 16 anni fa.
E tu che farai? Farai come me? Continuerai a tenere assieme le vostre vita? Sarai forte per tutti e due? Certo, se lo vuoi lo farai. Se ancora ne vale la pena lo farai! Io ti auguro veramente di trovare la strada giusta


----------



## Anonimo1523 (19 Novembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> beh, è da scemi, se si pensa che intraprendere una storia parallela, sia una strada innocua ...
> 
> ...


QUOTO


----------



## Anonimo1523 (19 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> A me fanno male queste cose. Ti ripeto che so cosa significa essere traditi. Traditi dalla persona che si trovava sul gradino più alto della mia vita, dal mio migliore amico, dal mio compagno di avventure. Tradita 2 volte una prima del matrimonio ed una dopo il matrimonio, con la stessa "cazzo" di persona. Il tradimento è tale solo se viene scoperto e se coinvolge i sentimenti. Sicuramente se quella sera non avesse dimenticato il cellulare in montagna da me, invece di portarselo dietro, magari non avrei scoperto mai niente (perché io ero talmente persa ed innamorata che per le piattole avevo creduto alla versione...al lavoro ci sono tanti extracomunitari, le avrò prese andando in bagno
> ) , magari lui avrebbe troncato e ora si troverebbe ancora lassù come dio indiscusso della mia vita... Ma non è stata così. Ho pianto fino a farmi male. Il cuore è esploso come una supernova nell'oscuro infinito e poi c'è stato il nulla. il buio profondo... è passato del tempo...nel buio sono comparse delle liberi luci.Ho ricomposto i cocci uno a uno... Ho resistito. Andarmene? Dove? Mia madre non era un alternativa. Da sola? Con due bambini piccoli? Ho resistito.
> Ma sono diventata fredda. I ti amo non escono più così volentieri, se posso evito. Si l'intesa sessuale esiste. Mi piace fare sesso con mio marito. Lui con gli anni è diventato sempre più "amorevole" nei miei confronti. Mi accontenta qualsiasi cosa gli chieda. Per dire la verità non sono una pretenziosa... ma non esiste più quello che c'era prima.
> Quindi capisco che state rimettendo assieme i cocci, capisco che state soffrendo chi in un modo chi in un altro... e spero che per voi sia diverso, magari un tradimento fatto alla nostra età è diverso. Non so.
> ...


Scusami. Il suo è tradimento ed il tuo una boiata? Dove sta la differenza tra te e lui? È tradimento se piace e boiata se è un fiasco? Perché non hai detto che sono boiata le sue ed è il tuo un tradimento? Secondo me è proprio qui l'essenza del tradimento è perché si tradisce con tanta facilità. Chi tradisce, generalmente,  crede veramente che non stia facendo niente di male, ovvero è una boiata come l'hai chiamata tu. Magari lui l'ha sempre pensata esattamente come la pensi tu.


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ah si certo, può anche capitare però che si suscita l'interesse di chi non interessa, li si risponde di no e festa finita.


sì ma la cosa non mi fa piacere in sè. 
Non è che mi sento lusingata o mi sento gnocca o mi dò una pacca sulla spalla e mi dico: anvedi Sbri che ancora qualche archeologo lo trovi.
No.
Perchè se si fa dipendere l'immagine che abbiamo di noi stessi da questo, prima di tutto il giorno che non abbiamo riscontri finiamo con il culo per terra. Siamo troppo sbilanciati fuori.
Poi perchè per me l'interesse che 'chiunque' ha per me è esattamente quello per 'chiunque'. Vale zero, precisamente.
Perchè se è chiunque di me non sa una beata fava, di me non gli importa una beata fava e facilmente manco gli piaccio davvero, verosimilmente sto fra 'respira' e 'c'è di peggio'.
E capirai che botta d'autostima, voglio dire.
Ma questa è una mia scelta, una mia valutazione personale fatta sulla base della mia esperienza.
Altro è suscitare l'interesse di chi comincia a conoscerci.
E altra cosa ancora è volere un'esperienza sessuale con qualcuno che non abbiamo nemmeno l'interesse di conoscere, ma sentendo il bisogno di quella esperienza.
Sono cose distinte, portano emozioni distinte e credo che sia molto brutto quando le confondiamo.


----------



## oro.blu (19 Novembre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Cara la mia Oroblu.
> Ma porca puttana la miseria ladra.
> Ma se non riuscivi a farci una conversazione decente e ti ha pure detto come ti dovevi vestire... Ma che era un coglione era nei sottotitoli. Io capisco che trovare un gentleman sia abbastanza eccezionale in certi luoghi. Ma tu hai avuto una fretta boia. Ed è questo che ti viene obbiettato innanzitutto. Capisco quello che ti ha spinto, ma varrebbe la pena essere un filo più selettivi nella vita. Perché poi non è che ti devi chiedere se é normale.



...compreso...


----------



## oro.blu (19 Novembre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Lo sai quanto fa una solitudine più un'altra solitudine? Due solitudini.


questo invece non l'ho capito


----------



## Nocciola (19 Novembre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì ma la cosa non mi fa piacere in sè.
> Non è che mi sento lusingata o mi sento gnocca o mi dò una pacca sulla spalla e mi dico: anvedi Sbri che ancora qualche archeologo lo trovi.
> No.
> Perchè se si fa dipendere l'immagine che abbiamo di noi stessi da questo, prima di tutto il giorno che non abbiamo riscontri finiamo con il culo per terra. Siamo troppo sbilanciati fuori.
> ...


:up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Novembre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì ma la cosa non mi fa piacere in sè.
> Non è che mi sento lusingata o mi sento gnocca o mi dò una pacca sulla spalla e mi dico: anvedi Sbri che ancora qualche archeologo lo trovi.
> No.
> Perchè se si fa dipendere l'immagine che abbiamo di noi stessi da questo, prima di tutto il giorno che non abbiamo riscontri finiamo con il culo per terra. Siamo troppo sbilanciati fuori.
> ...


Ah ok, io parlavo di chi si conosce almeno da un po', che si dimostra interessato. Quelli random, leggasi illustri sconosciuti, li considero eventualmente dei "giovincelli" a cui piace tampinare per puro diletto. Non aggiungono a tolgono nulla a ciò che si è  e men che meno  a questioni di autostima.


----------



## free (19 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> ...compreso...


insomma hai fatto una faticaccia inutile


----------



## free (19 Novembre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io concordo molto. Non mi é mai interessato sapere se mi posso scopare chiunque perché chiunque non mi interessa. Ma proprio perché non mi misuro nel farmi trovare interessante da chiunque. Non è una questione quantitativa. É più intrigante risultare interessante per chi mi interessa.


ma poi tutti questi miliardi di uomini che potremmo scoparci, sono da tenere a bada o dormono tranquilli??
nel primo caso mi sento un po' male


----------



## Mary The Philips (19 Novembre 2015)

Carola ha detto:


> in effetti da  iphone e sempre in giro faccio fatica
> tu vivi attaccata al PC?
> quotare cazzo cosa mi perdo nella vita a non saper quotate
> oggi finita la riunione mi allenero' in tal.senso
> ...



Dai, tranquilla, al corso di Modernità e Progresso mi insegnerai pure cos'è 'stu iphone di cui parli sempre. Io scrivo da questo



 mentre zzappo. A vigna :rotfl:


 E se c'è un posto vacante per il seminario di Perspicacia 




Carola ha detto:


> volevo rispondere a mery che citava la mia presunta lezione di civiltà ...
> 
> ma è una donna giusto ?




tienimelo libero :rotfl:







Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io concordo molto. Non mi é mai interessato sapere se mi posso scopare chiunque perché chiunque non mi interessa. Ma proprio perché non mi misuro nel farmi trovare interessante da chiunque. Non è una questione quantitativa. É più intrigante risultare interessante per chi mi interessa.



Correttissimo e quotissimo. Ma ciò non toglie che, eventualmente, la quantità la si può notare anche se non interessa, no?


----------



## Uroboro (19 Novembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma poi tutti questi miliardi di uomini che potremmo scoparci, sono da tenere a bada o dormono tranquilli??
> nel primo caso mi sento un po' male


Presente :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## sienne (19 Novembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma poi tutti questi miliardi di uomini che potremmo scoparci, sono da tenere a bada o dormono tranquilli??
> nel primo caso mi sento un po' male



Ciao


Ahahahahahahahaha!

Pure io ... 


sienne


----------



## free (19 Novembre 2015)

Uroboro ha detto:


> Presente :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:sbatti:


----------



## Mary The Philips (19 Novembre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì ma la cosa non mi fa piacere in sè.
> Non è che mi sento lusingata o mi sento gnocca o mi dò una pacca sulla spalla e mi dico: anvedi Sbri che ancora qualche archeologo lo trovi.
> No.
> Perchè se si fa dipendere l'immagine che abbiamo di noi stessi da questo, prima di tutto il giorno che non abbiamo riscontri finiamo con il culo per terra. Siamo troppo sbilanciati fuori.
> ...



Ops, non avevo letto.

Questo raggiunto da te dev'essere lo step successivo  rispetto al dove sono io adesso. Spero di arrivarci il prima possibile. Non scherzo


----------



## danny (19 Novembre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io concordo molto. Non mi é mai interessato sapere se mi posso scopare chiunque perché chiunque non mi interessa. Ma proprio perché non mi misuro nel farmi trovare interessante da chiunque. Non è una questione quantitativa. É più intrigante risultare interessante per chi mi interessa.



Ma credo che questo valga anche per oro.blu e per chiunque, salvo problematici.
Lei infatti ha scelto uno giovane, non uno qualsiasi.


----------



## oro.blu (19 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Scusami. Il suo è tradimento ed il tuo una boiata? Dove sta la differenza tra te e lui? È tradimento se piace e boiata se è un fiasco? Perché non hai detto che sono boiata le sue ed è il tuo un tradimento? Secondo me è proprio qui l'essenza del tradimento è perché si tradisce con tanta facilità. Chi tradisce, generalmente,  crede veramente che non stia facendo niente di male, ovvero è una boiata come l'hai chiamata tu. Magari lui l'ha sempre pensata esattamente come la pensi tu.


è una boiata, *perché è una boiata e basta*. Non c'era nessuna intenzione di seguito, nemmeno se mi fosse piaciuto. Non c'era niente. è stato come assaggiare le cavallette fritte...nel profondo sai già che non ti interessano ma tanto per assaggiarle...
Tu sei ferito. Io sono stata anche dall'altra parte e credimi se la tizia mi avesse detto come mi aveva mentito mio marito, che era stato un incontro casuale, uno sbaglio, che non si sarebbe ripetuto mai più, la cosa sarebbe risultata DIVERSA.

Ma no, 3 anni dico 3.... diceva che andava via per lavoro il sabato pomeriggio invece di stare con la sua famiglia...Una volta si è perfino preso un fine settimana intero, sempre con la scusa del lavoro, le pagava perfino l'università. ECCO PERCHE' IL SUO è UN TRADIMENTO ed il mio una boiata...
In quanto alla facilità del tradimento, mi sento esclusa da questo clichè che vuoi attaccarmi addosso... sono stata fedele per 29 anni, anche dopo che lui mi aveva tradito...forse in passato occasioni per rendergli la focaccia le ho anche avute (ma non mi interessavano) quindi è tradimento facile o rincoglionimento da pre menopausa !?!


----------



## oro.blu (19 Novembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> insomma hai fatto una faticaccia inutile


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> questo invece non l'ho capito


Mi spiego meglio, ma occhio che quando io mi spiego bene, poi non ho filtri: hai detto di sentire un vuoto nella tua vita. Un vuoto si riempie con un pieno. Dove vai cercando tu ci sono voragini, non montagne.
Allora: ti è andata malino, poteva andare sicuramente meglio ma poteva andarti pure molto, molto peggio, per vari motivi.
Non so se hai pensato, ad esempio, al rischio che hai corso a trovarti nelle mani di un perfetto sconosciuto contattato su un sito di morti di figa. Rischio proprio per la tua incolumità. Ma non volendo pensare al peggio, potevi trovarti uno con problemi di erezione che, per la rabbia di non essere capace, ti copriva di insulti, ti diceva che eri un cesso. Cose che succedono davvero. Sai che gioia.
Ti ho letto, non sei nè una stupida nè una persona superficiale.
Io francamente credo che tu possa ambire a qualcosa di più di un trentenne segaiolo che manco riesce a farne due di seguito.
Quindi io fossi in te alzerei l'asticella.
Spero di essere stata chiara.


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Novembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> *mentre zzappo. A vigna* :rotfl:


Non c'è nulla di male, sai? Io l'ho fatto. Quello e altro. E non c'è proprio niente di male, ripeto. Anzi.


----------



## free (19 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


>


----------



## Anonimo1523 (19 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> è una boiata, *perché è una boiata e basta*. Non c'era nessuna intenzione di seguito, nemmeno se mi fosse piaciuto. Non c'era niente. è stato come assaggiare le cavallette fritte...nel profondo sai già che non ti interessano ma tanto per assaggiarle...
> Tu sei ferito. Io sono stata anche dall'altra parte e credimi se la tizia mi avesse detto come mi aveva mentito mio marito, che era stato un incontro casuale, uno sbaglio, che non si sarebbe ripetuto mai più, la cosa sarebbe risultata DIVERSA.
> 
> Ma no, 3 anni dico 3.... diceva che andava via per lavoro il sabato pomeriggio invece di stare con la sua famiglia...Una volta si è perfino preso un fine settimana intero, sempre con la scusa del lavoro, le pagava perfino l'università. ECCO PERCHE' IL SUO è UN TRADIMENTO ed il mio una boiata...
> In quanto alla facilità del tradimento, mi sento esclusa da questo clichè che vuoi attaccarmi addosso... sono stata fedele per 29 anni, anche dopo che lui mi aveva tradito...forse in passato occasioni per rendergli la focaccia le ho anche avute (ma non mi interessavano) quindi è tradimento facile o rincoglionimento da pre menopausa !?!


Non ti ho attaccato nulla e non ti ho giudicato. Non lo faccio mai. Il concetto espresso è quello che hai sottolineato in grassetto ovvero che per chi tradisce il tradimento è tutto eccetto che tradimento. Nel tuo caso è una boiata. E l'hai pure riconfermato.


----------



## danny (19 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> è una boiata, *perché è una boiata e basta*. Non c'era nessuna intenzione di seguito, nemmeno se mi fosse piaciuto. Non c'era niente. è stato come assaggiare le cavallette fritte...nel profondo sai già che non ti interessano ma tanto per assaggiarle...
> Tu sei ferito. Io sono stata anche dall'altra parte e credimi se la tizia mi avesse detto come mi aveva mentito mio marito, che era stato un incontro casuale, uno sbaglio, che non si sarebbe ripetuto mai più, la cosa sarebbe risultata DIVERSA.
> 
> Ma no, 3 anni dico 3.... diceva che andava via per lavoro il sabato pomeriggio invece di stare con la sua famiglia...Una volta si è perfino preso un fine settimana intero, sempre con la scusa del lavoro, le pagava perfino l'università. ECCO PERCHE' IL SUO è UN TRADIMENTO ed il mio una boiata...
> In quanto alla facilità del tradimento, mi sento esclusa da questo clichè che vuoi attaccarmi addosso... sono stata fedele per 29 anni, anche dopo che lui mi aveva tradito...forse in passato occasioni per rendergli la focaccia le ho anche avute (ma non mi interessavano) quindi è tradimento facile o rincoglionimento da pre menopausa !?!


Oro.blu. Sfogati, ne hai bisogno. Ti può fare bene.
Ti ha fatto male come ha fatto male a me.
Non so per quanto mi riguarda come andrà.
Mia moglie si innamorò di lui, e anche se ora dice che non prova più quei sentimenti, non riesco a crederle.
In ogni caso non è facile ricominciare. Io ho paura, certo. 
Ma anche lei ora si è allontanata, con la testa. Mi vuole bene, dopo tanti anni non riesce a staccarsi da me, ma non mi desidera più. Che ci sia lui o meno, non è più come prima, purtroppo.
Ma come sarà non lo so, non posso dirlo. Ora ci spero ancora, meno di prima, certo, ma non riesco a cancellare questa speranza del tutto. Non ha mai smesso di piacermi, e questo è un guaio in questi casi, o più che altro una dannazione, perché non ti stacchi.
Poi hai la tua vita, la tua età, la figlia ancora piccola, i soldi che non bastano per vivere da soli, insomma, tutte quelle cosa oltre ai sentimenti che non puoi non considerare. 
Ti racconto questa cosa per indurti a sfogarti, qui.
Mi sembra tu ne abbia necessità. Forse ti può far bene.


----------



## oro.blu (19 Novembre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Mi spiego meglio, ma occhio che quando io mi spiego bene, poi non ho filtri: hai detto di sentire un vuoto nella tua vita. Un vuoto si riempie con un pieno. Dove vai cercando tu ci sono voragini, non montagne.
> Allora: ti è andata malino, poteva andare sicuramente meglio ma poteva andarti pure molto, molto peggio, per vari motivi.
> Non so se hai pensato, ad esempio, al rischio che hai corso a trovarti nelle mani di un perfetto sconosciuto contattato su un sito di morti di figa. Rischio proprio per la tua incolumità. Ma non volendo pensare al peggio, potevi trovarti uno con problemi di erezione che, per la rabbia di non essere capace, ti copriva di insulti, ti diceva che eri un cesso. Cose che succedono davvero. Sai che gioia.
> Ti ho letto, non sei nè una stupida nè una persona superficiale.
> ...


Si cara. Chiarissima. Ci riprovo fra altri 30 anni. forse. hahaha SE TROVANO UN CONSERVANTE EFFICIENTE


----------



## Mary The Philips (19 Novembre 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non c'è nulla di male, sai? Io l'ho fatto. Quello e altro. E non c'è proprio niente di male, ripeto. Anzi.



Guarda che io 'zzappo veramente ( e che ci dev'essere di male?). Ridevo (a parte per il mio mito Patriccò) per il contrasto con miss Civiltà in runione dentro un palazzo di vetro


----------



## oro.blu (19 Novembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Oro.blu. Sfogati, ne hai bisogno. Ti può fare bene.
> Ti ha fatto male come ha fatto male a me.
> Non so per quanto mi riguarda come andrà.
> Mia moglie si innamorò di lui, e anche se ora dice che non prova più quei sentimenti, non riesco a crederle.
> ...


----------



## banshee (19 Novembre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io concordo molto. Non mi é mai interessato sapere se mi posso scopare chiunque perché chiunque non mi interessa. Ma proprio perché non mi misuro nel farmi trovare interessante da chiunque. Non è una questione quantitativa. É più intrigante risultare interessante per chi mi interessa.


quotissimo con furore!


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Si cara. Chiarissima. Ci riprovo fra altri 30 anni. forse. hahaha *SE TROVANO UN CONSERVANTE EFFICIENTE*


Fai come me: bitume. Ricetta degli antichi egizi. Giusto qualche unguento profumato sopra perchè il bitume di suo è un po' pesante.


----------



## LTD (19 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Non ti ho attaccato nulla e non ti ho giudicato. Non lo faccio mai. Il concetto espresso è quello che hai sottolineato in grassetto ovvero che per chi tradisce il tradimento è tutto eccetto che tradimento. Nel tuo caso è una boiata. E l'hai pure riconfermato.


NO e ancora NO
a parti invertite, una boiata, QUELLA boiata, resta tale, e anche il TRADIMENTO, andato avanti tre anni, inflitto a una moglie e madre innamorata e fedele.
La differenza è eclatante nei *fatti in se stessi e nei tempi*.


----------



## danny (19 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Scusami. Il suo è tradimento ed il tuo una boiata? *Dove sta la differenza tra te e lui*? È tradimento se piace e boiata se è un fiasco? Perché non hai detto che sono boiata le sue ed è il tuo un tradimento? Secondo me è proprio qui l'essenza del tradimento è perché si tradisce con tanta facilità. Chi tradisce, generalmente,  crede veramente che non stia facendo niente di male, ovvero è una boiata come l'hai chiamata tu. Magari lui l'ha sempre pensata esattamente come la pensi tu.


La differenza sta nel fatto che quella di mia moglie è stata una relazione che ha cambiato profondamente il nostro equilibrio di coppia e l'avrebbe fatto ugualmente anche se non fosse stata scoperta.
Questa è stata una stronzata che non cambia nulla.
Poteva pure essere una bella scopata ma finiva lì. 
Niente di più.


----------



## Uroboro (19 Novembre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io concordo molto. Non mi é mai interessato sapere se mi posso scopare chiunque perché chiunque non mi interessa. Ma proprio perché non mi misuro nel farmi trovare interessante da chiunque. Non è una questione quantitativa. É più intrigante risultare interessante per chi mi interessa.


Non si può che essere d'accordo, il divertimento sta proprio nel risultare interessanti al proprio bersaglio, è molto più appagante emotivamente che la scopata in se.

L'idea della caccia è molto più emozionante della pappa pronta e facile.


----------



## oro.blu (19 Novembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> NO e ancora NO
> a parti invertite, una boiata, QUELLA boiata, resta tale, e anche il TRADIMENTO, andato avanti tre anni, inflitto a una moglie e madre innamorata e fedele.
> La differenza è eclatante nei *fatti in se stessi e nei tempi*.





danny ha detto:


> La differenza sta nel fatto che quella di mia moglie è stata una relazione che ha cambiato profondamente il nostro equilibrio di coppia e l'avrebbe fatto ugualmente anche se non fosse stata scoperta.
> Questa è stata una stronzata che non cambia nulla.
> Poteva pure essere una bella scopata ma finiva lì.
> Niente di più.



ecco grazie. Quello che volevo dire e che non ho saputo spiegare. :up::up:


----------



## Carola (19 Novembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Anche mia moglie mi ha confessato le stesse cose che dici tu.
> Mia moglie ha poco meno della tua età.
> Anche lei mi ha tradito.
> Sì, lo capisco.
> ...


non so quotare ma grande Danny



danny ha detto:


> Anche mia moglie mi ha confessato le stesse cose che dici tu.
> Mia moglie ha poco meno della tua età.
> Anche lei mi ha tradito.
> Sì, lo capisco.
> ...




Mi è partito due volte il messaggio 
poi su sto freccia rossa non funziona wifi credevo non fosse partito il primo



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io concordo molto. Non mi é mai interessato sapere se mi posso scopare chiunque perché chiunque non mi interessa. Ma proprio perché non mi misuro nel farmi trovare interessante da chiunque. Non è una questione quantitativa. É più intrigante risultare interessante per chi mi interessa.


uguale 
preciso
da sempre mai avuto la fase di scopare così tanto per



danny ha detto:


> Guarda... ti dico qualcosa di più.
> Con mia moglie, prima c'era quel vuoto. Siamo più o meno dello tua età, puoi capirlo.
> Le emozioni importanti le abbiamo alle spalle, matrimonio, casa, figli, il percorso di tutti.
> Poi lei lo ha riempito con le emozioni di una storia.
> ...


il dopo e molto difficile da gestire
noi non so come ne usciremo
certo è stato ed è difficile x certi versi ti ritrovi x altri ti perdi nuovamente

poi tu cercavi sesso forse meglio io anche altro


----------



## Carola (19 Novembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Dai, tranquilla, al corso di Modernità e Progresso mi insegnerai pure cos'è 'stu iphone di cui parli sempre. Io scrivo da questo
> 
> View attachment 10906
> 
> ...


----------



## Anonimo1523 (19 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> ecco grazie. Quello che volevo dire e che non ho saputo spiegare. :up::up:





danny ha detto:


> La differenza sta nel fatto che quella di mia moglie è stata una relazione che ha cambiato profondamente il nostro equilibrio di coppia e l'avrebbe fatto ugualmente anche se non fosse stata scoperta.
> Questa è stata una stronzata che non cambia nulla.
> Poteva pure essere una bella scopata ma finiva lì.
> Niente di più.





Eledriel ha detto:


> NO e ancora NO
> a parti invertite, una boiata, QUELLA boiata, resta tale, e anche il TRADIMENTO, andato avanti tre anni, inflitto a una moglie e madre innamorata e fedele.
> La differenza è eclatante nei *fatti in se stessi e nei tempi*.


Quindi cercare in chat un uomo e fargli un pompino all'insaputa del marito è una boiata e non un tradimento. Interessante opinione, differente ovviamente dalla mia.


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Quindi cercare in chat un uomo e fargli un pompino all'insaputa del marito è una boiata e non un tradimento. Interessante opinione, differente ovviamente dalla mia.


Sempre meglio di una fredda ed impersonale stretta di mano, abbi pazienza.


----------



## sienne (19 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Quindi cercare in chat un uomo e fargli un pompino all'insaputa del marito è una boiata e non un tradimento. Interessante opinione, differente ovviamente dalla mia.



Ciao

sono tradimenti entrambi i atti. Quello che ti si contesta è, di non metterli sullo stesso piano in gravità. 



sienne


----------



## Nocciola (19 Novembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> sono tradimenti entrambi i atti. Quello che ti si contesta è, di non metterli sullo stesso piano in gravità.
> 
> ...


E anche qui dovremmo aprire un dibattito


----------



## sienne (19 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> E anche qui dovremmo aprire un dibattito



Ciao

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: ... 




sienne


----------



## Anonimo1523 (19 Novembre 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sempre meglio di una fredda ed impersonale stretta di mano, abbi pazienza.


Su questo QUOTO appieno.


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Su questo QUOTO appieno.


Ahahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahaahahahhahahahahah!


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Novembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> sono tradimenti entrambi i atti. Quello che ti si contesta è, di non metterli sullo stesso piano in gravità.
> 
> ...


Mi sembra chiaro.


----------



## sienne (19 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Mi sembra chiaro.



Ciao

Mi scuso. Non ho capito allora su cosa si parla ... 


sienne


----------



## Falcor (19 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Scusami. *Il suo è tradimento ed il tuo una boiata? Dove sta la differenza tra te e lui?* È tradimento se piace e boiata se è un fiasco? Perché non hai detto che sono boiata le sue ed è il tuo un tradimento? Secondo me è proprio qui l'essenza del tradimento è perché si tradisce con tanta facilità. Chi tradisce, generalmente,  crede veramente che non stia facendo niente di male, ovvero è una boiata come l'hai chiamata tu. Magari lui l'ha sempre pensata esattamente come la pensi tu.


Dio sia lodato qualcuno che la pensa come me.

Ok oro.blu è simpaticissima, e sicuramente sarà una persona squisita da conoscere e frequentare. Ma l'altra sera, a prescindere da cosa il marito le abbia fatto in passato, aveva (scusate il termine volgare ma è la verità), il pene di uno che non era il marito in bocca. Questa cosa possibile che sia così frivola da star anche lì a darle consigli su come riprovarci in futuro? A me sale la rabbia al posto del marito che ignora questa cosa.

Mah.


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Novembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Mi scuso. Non ho capito allora su cosa si parla ...
> 
> ...


Veramente ti davo ragione  Scusarti di che ?! Ci mancherebbe


----------



## oscuro (19 Novembre 2015)

*MA*



Falcor ha detto:


> Dio sia lodato qualcuno che la pensa come me.
> 
> Ok oro.blu è simpaticissima, e sicuramente sarà una persona squisita da conoscere e frequentare. Ma l'altra sera, a prescindere da cosa il marito le abbia fatto in passato, aveva (scusate il termine volgare ma è la verità), il pene di uno che non era il marito in bocca. Questa cosa possibile che sia così frivola da star anche lì a darle consigli su come riprovarci in futuro? A me sale la rabbia al posto del marito che ignora questa cosa.
> 
> Mah.


Ma infatti beati cazzi.
Ma cosa rende un tradimento più o meno grave di un altro?
Sono sullo stesso piano,il resto non conta,non è che se una da il culo è più o meno grave,conta che il cazzo non è quello di tuo marito,o quel culo non è quello di tua moglie,ma OVVIAMENTE in questa società ci raccontiamo un pò tutto IL CAZZO CHE CI CONVIENE e pretendiamo pure che  gli altri ci DEBBANO CREDERE.


----------



## oro.blu (19 Novembre 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sempre meglio di una fredda ed impersonale stretta di mano, abbi pazienza.


:rotfl::rotfl:magari era meno impersonale quella :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## sienne (19 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Veramente ti davo ragione  Scusarti di che ?! Ci mancherebbe



Ciao

:rotfl: ... perfetto, allora!



sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Dio sia lodato qualcuno che la pensa come me.
> 
> Ok oro.blu è simpaticissima, e sicuramente sarà una persona squisita da conoscere e frequentare. Ma l'altra sera, a prescindere da cosa il marito le abbia fatto in passato, *aveva (scusate il termine volgare ma è la verità), il pene di uno che non era il marito in bocca. *Questa cosa possibile che sia così frivola da star anche lì a darle consigli su come riprovarci in futuro? A me sale la rabbia al posto del marito che ignora questa cosa.
> 
> Mah.


Sai una cosa? Credo che fosse l'unica cosa di cui era perfettamente consapevole.
Ne sai un'altra? Non le è finito in bocca per caso.
Non volavano uccelli e lei stava sbadigliando, no.
Ma VOLEVA fare quella cosa.
Magari è una cosa sbagliata per me o per te.
Ma non mi ha chiesto se la ritenevo giusta.
Anzi ha detto: occhio che io non mi sento in colpa.
Allora vedi: io posso scegliere se interagire con una persona rispettando le sue scelte anche se non le condivido e cercare di dare una risposta alle sue domande oppure posso esprimere un giudizio di merito non richiesto.
Secondo me la prima cosa è produttiva e la seconda no.
el senso che al limite la seconda mi fa stare meglio se quello che fa Oroblu non mi piace ma a lei non interessa questo, giustamente.
Allora scelgo la prima. Poi magari un giorno, se Oroblu vorrà parlare di quello che potrebbe significare per suo marito se continua ad andare in giro ad acchiappare uccelli, allora sarò lieta di parlare di quello.
Ma lei ha detto che non è intenzionata a ripetere la cosa.
Allora magari è più interessante capire cosa è successo a Oroblu, per arrivare ai siti di incontri.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Si me ne rendo conto che sono "sfigata"... e che forse ho la sindrome di calimero... e che veramente da sola non sono capace e faccio solo casini.
> Mi sono sempre appoggiata a qualcuno per venire fuori. La mia amica e poi il mio compagno. Quell'amica non ce l'ho più e mio marito al quale credo di piacere ancora molto, nonostante i tradimenti (da parte sua) e gli anni... ecco appunto credo. e ci ricasco. possibile che io senta questo BISOGNO assoluto di "piacere" a qualcuno.
> Vado per negozi e acquisto scarpe vertiginose e vestiti da passerella, con i quali mi vedo affascinante mi gusto i complimenti delle commesse ( anche se so che alle volte non sono sinceri). Poi vado a casa li faccio vedere a mia figlia (che immancabilmente qualcosa mi ruba) mi dice stai bene mamma...e poi finiscono lì nell'armadio perchè non esiste un occasione per quei vestiti. Esiste solo il mio ego sconfinato del vedermi anora bella con certi vestiti che non vedrà mai nessuno...
> ed io resto in leggings, maglione e anfibi, alle volte nemmeno mi trucco, tanto nel mio ufficio non viene mai nessuno.
> ...



benvenuta oro.blu

ho letto un po' di te. 
volevo dirti molto semplicemente che sei sulla strada giusta.
non stancarti di metterti in gioco. per te le cose sono un po' difficili perché hai i figli ancora piccoli, ma non sarà sempre così.
io credo che avrai grandi soddisfazioni prima o poi


----------



## Falcor (19 Novembre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma lei ha detto che non è intenzionata a ripetere la cosa.
> Allora magari è più interessante capire cosa è successo a Oroblu, per arrivare ai siti di incontri.


Veramente ha detto che potrebbe rifarlo in più di un post. So che lei si sente tranquilla con la coscienza e non ha chiesto giudizi in merito. Ma ciò non vuol dire che uno non possa trovare strano che addirittura la si giustifichi e le si diano consigli su come trovar amanti meno bimbiminkia e più maturi.


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Veramente ha detto che potrebbe rifarlo in più di un post. So che lei si sente tranquilla con la coscienza e non ha chiesto giudizi in merito. Ma ciò non vuol dire che uno non possa trovare strano che addirittura la si giustifichi e le si diano consigli su come trovar amanti meno bimbiminkia e più maturi.


ha scritto tra 30 anni. santamariadileuca...
Poi scusa, non conosco la tua storia.
Però io un'idea di cosa possa essere passato per la testa di Oroblu ce l'ho.
E non le sto consigliando come trovare amanti migliori.
Le sto dicendo di stare attenta a non buttarsi via.
Del marito, piattole e tutto, francamente importa sega.


----------



## oro.blu (19 Novembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma infatti beati cazzi.
> Ma cosa rende un tradimento più o meno grave di un altro?
> Sono sullo stesso piano,il resto non conta,non è che se una da il culo è più o meno grave,conta che il cazzo non è quello di tuo marito,o quel culo non è quello di tua moglie,ma OVVIAMENTE in questa società ci raccontiamo un pò tutto IL CAZZO CHE CI CONVIENE e pretendiamo pure che  gli altri ci DEBBANO CREDERE.



gran rispetto per il vostro punto di vista. Non ho detto comunque che è meno grave. ho solo detto che per me non ha significato nulla ( e scusate non è che sono una traditrice seriale :corna   e che agli occhi di mio maritò sarà un tradimento solo se lo viene a sapere....perchè dalla scorsa settimana ad oggi verso di lui non è cambiato niente e non cambierà nulla...


----------



## oro.blu (19 Novembre 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> benvenuta oro.blu
> 
> ho letto un po' di te.
> volevo dirti molto semplicemente che sei sulla strada giusta.
> ...



non piccoli stanno per spiccare il volo!!!


----------



## oscuro (19 Novembre 2015)

*Ah*



oro.blu ha detto:


> gran rispetto per il vostro punto di vista. Non ho detto comunque che è meno grave. ho solo detto che per me non ha significato nulla ( e scusate non è che sono una traditrice seriale :corna   e che agli occhi di mio maritò sarà un tradimento solo se lo viene a sapere....perchè dalla scorsa settimana ad oggi verso di lui non è cambiato niente e non cambierà nulla...


Giusto,anche quelli di tuo marito per lui non hanno significato nulla,ovvio.
E sai ci sono alcuni assassini per i quali ammazzare non significa nulla,ma non è che poi non significa nulla per davvero.
La percezione che hai tu,è una percezione di convenienza,ovvio.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Novembre 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh sì. Altrimenti il panettiere già t'avrebbe dato lo sfilatino da un pezzo. Magari quello del giorno prima, bello duro. Brunè per cortesia. Vai ad aprire un altro thread profondissimo dove parti con un'idea (generalmente radicale perchè incazzata) e vuoi solo conferme. Che se potessi scopare chi vorresti quando lo vorresti non staresti certo così. Lo so io e lo sai tu.


Il mio panettiere in effetti sarebbe disponibilissimo. Meglio di no.
E tu perché stai messo così?
Sai che assomigli sempre più al conte? Massiccio e incazzato anche tu?


----------



## Anonimo1523 (19 Novembre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sai una cosa? Credo che fosse l'unica cosa di cui era perfettamente consapevole.
> Ne sai un'altra? Non le è finito in bocca per caso.
> Non volavano uccelli e lei stava sbadigliando, no.
> Ma VOLEVA fare quella cosa.
> ...


Bellissimo discorso. Stupendo. Grandioso. È tradimento o no?


----------



## Brunetta (19 Novembre 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> benvenuta oro.blu
> 
> ho letto un po' di te.
> volevo dirti molto semplicemente che sei sulla strada giusta.
> ...


La figlia fa l'università


----------



## Anonimo1523 (19 Novembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Giusto,anche quelli di tuo marito per lui non hanno significato nulla,ovvio.
> E sai ci sono alcuni assassini per i quali ammazzare non significa nulla,ma non è che poi non significa nulla per davvero.
> La percezione che hai tu,è una percezione di convenienza,ovvio.


Ma infatti lei è stata tradita non perché il marito l'ha tradita ma solo perché è venuta a saperlo.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (19 Novembre 2015)

*COMPLIMENTI.*



oro.blu ha detto:


> gran rispetto per il vostro punto di vista. Non ho detto comunque che è meno grave. ho solo detto che per me non ha significato nulla ( e scusate non è che sono una traditrice seriale :corna   e che agli occhi di mio maritò sarà un tradimento solo se lo viene a sapere....perchè dalla scorsa settimana ad oggi verso di lui non è cambiato niente e non cambierà nulla...


Non sembri neanche una novizia.


----------



## LTD (19 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Dio sia lodato qualcuno che la pensa come me.
> 
> Ok oro.blu è simpaticissima, e sicuramente sarà una persona squisita da conoscere e frequentare. Ma l'altra sera, a prescindere da cosa il marito le abbia fatto in passato, aveva (scusate il termine volgare ma è la verità), il pene di uno che non era il marito in bocca. Questa cosa possibile che sia così frivola da star anche lì a darle consigli su come riprovarci in futuro? A me sale la rabbia al posto del marito che ignora questa cosa.
> 
> Mah.


 
"Boiata" non è una roba da essere orgogliosi o da rivendicare, la sua è stata un'esperienza assai sgradevole e penalizzante, a mio parere, un errore, e sottolineo a mio parere, 

formalmente quello squallido incontro di poche ore è un tradimento, e non ci piove

più umiliante e penalizzante che gratificante per lei, ma
rimane un tradimento,

tuttavia non è paragonabile per DANNO esistenziale provocato a quello che lei ha subito PER PRIMA, e che ha custodito nel suo intimo per lunghi anni... continuando ad amare e ad essere fedele

la differenza tra un graffio dato male, (tant'è che ci ha lasciato l'unghia), e un colpo di mannaia in mezzo alla schiena


----------



## sienne (19 Novembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> "Boiata" non è una roba da essere orgogliosi o da rivendicare, la sua è stata un'esperienza assai sgradevole e penalizzante, a mio parere, un errore, e sottolineo a mio parere,
> 
> formalmente quello squallido incontro di poche ore è un tradimento, e non ci piove
> 
> ...



Ciao

quoto ... 


sienne


----------



## oro.blu (19 Novembre 2015)

volevo giusto per precisare. Non vado fiera di quello che ho fatto, ma mi sembra talmente surreale che è quasi una barzelletta. E se non avete capito "concordo" con chi dice che è un tradimento, ne più ne meno degli altri. Ma, senza giustificarmi e senza voler essere ne presuntuosa o arrogante, io non lo sento come un tradimento, quindi non mi fascio la testa pensando: "dio ho tradito mio marito!! Ora cosa farò della nostra idilliaca storia di coppia?" Se e quando lui lo dovesse scoprire, allora saranno cazzi (per me ripeto solo per me). Per tutti gli altri che sono convinti che nella vita non sbaglieranno mai, sono e sarò una zoccola. Si perché parliamoci chiaro, non è che ho conosciuto uno per sbaglio e per sbaglio ci sono andata a letto... Mi sono iscritta in un sito di incontri, e sono andata col primo che è capitato (che mi è preso? Non lo so). Quindi siccome sono nata "imperfetta" e di sbagli nella vita ne ho fatti, questo è uno. Dirvi che è stato stupido è giusto, dirvi che non lo rifarò mai più, non lo so...di solito non rifaccio lo stesso errore due volte, ma ripeto, siccome perfetta non sono la parola MAI nel mio vocabolario non esiste. Tutto questo a prescindere da quello che mio marito a fatto o non ha fatto, che è acqua passata.


----------



## Falcor (19 Novembre 2015)

Preciso una cosa. Quel mio post era diretto più che a oro.blu, a cui si è capito non è fregato nulla aver fatto quello che ha fatto né le interessano opinioni in merito, a quanti si son prodigati a giustificarla e a darle consigli sul come poterlo rifare in condizioni più soddisfacenti.

Oro.blu ha subito un tradimento, cosa per cui ha tutta la mia solidarietà. Ma è rimasta accanto al marito e non ha senso a distanza di anni rendere la pariglia. Sarà che ho cose irrisolte dentro ma leggere persone che tradiscono e tanto allegramente dicono che non se ne pentono è come avere numerose coltellate. Perché se si inizia a giustificare un torto fatto perché se ne è subito uno in precedenza, si potrebbe per assurdo, e sottolineo duemila volte per assurdo, giustificare il pedofilo che da bambino ha subito abusi. 

Poi lo ripeto e son daccordo con voi. È simpaticissima e strappa anche a me molti sorrisi leggendola. E posso comprendere il piccolo grande vuoto che sente dentro nella sua vita nel paesello. Ma tradire e farlo con tanta semplicità e spensieratezza mi lascia un vuoto dentro.


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Novembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> "Boiata" non è una roba da essere orgogliosi o da rivendicare, la sua è stata un'esperienza assai sgradevole e penalizzante, a mio parere, un errore, e sottolineo a mio parere,
> 
> formalmente quello squallido incontro di poche ore è un tradimento, e non ci piove
> 
> ...


Ecco, quoto


----------



## oro.blu (19 Novembre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sai una cosa? Credo che fosse l'unica cosa di cui era perfettamente consapevole.
> Ne sai un'altra? Non le è finito in bocca per caso.
> Non volavano uccelli e lei stava sbadigliando, no.
> Ma VOLEVA fare quella cosa.
> ...


*
*
grazie...perchè veramente non l'ho capito


----------



## oro.blu (19 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Preciso una cosa. Quel mio post era diretto più che a oro.blu, a cui si è capito non è fregato nulla aver fatto quello che ha fatto né le interessano opinioni in merito, a quanti si son prodigati a giustificarla e a darle consigli sul come poterlo rifare in condizioni più soddisfacenti.
> 
> Oro.blu ha subito un tradimento, cosa per cui ha tutta la mia solidarietà. Ma è rimasta accanto al marito e non ha senso a distanza di anni rendere la pariglia. Sarà che ho cose irrisolte dentro ma leggere persone che tradiscono e tanto allegramente dicono che non se ne pentono è come avere numerose coltellate. Perché se si inizia a giustificare un torto fatto perché se ne è subito uno in precedenza, si potrebbe per assurdo, e sottolineo duemila volte per assurdo, giustificare il pedofilo che da bambino ha subito abusi.
> 
> Poi lo ripeto e son daccordo con voi. È simpaticissima e strappa anche a me molti sorrisi leggendola. E posso comprendere il piccolo grande vuoto che sente dentro nella sua vita nel paesello. Ma tradire e farlo con tanta semplicità e spensieratezza mi lascia un vuoto dentro.



leggi il post prima del tuo


----------



## Brunetta (19 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> volevo giusto per precisare. Non vado fiera di quello che ho fatto, ma mi sembra talmente surreale che è quasi una barzelletta. E se non avete capito "concordo" con chi dice che è un tradimento, ne più ne meno degli altri. Ma, senza giustificarmi e senza voler essere ne presuntuosa o arrogante, io non lo sento come un tradimento, quindi non mi fascio la testa pensando: "dio ho tradito mio marito!! Ora cosa farò della nostra idilliaca storia di coppia?" Se e quando lui lo dovesse scoprire, allora saranno cazzi (per me ripeto solo per me). Per tutti gli altri che sono convinti che nella vita non sbaglieranno mai, sono e sarò una zoccola. Si perché parliamoci chiaro, non è che ho conosciuto uno per sbaglio e per sbaglio ci sono andata a letto... Mi sono iscritta in un sito di incontri, e sono andata col primo che è capitato (che mi è preso? Non lo so). Quindi siccome sono nata "imperfetta" e di sbagli nella vita ne ho fatti, questo è uno. Dirvi che è stato stupido è giusto, dirvi che non lo rifarò mai più, non lo so...di solito non rifaccio lo stesso errore due volte, ma ripeto, siccome perfetta non sono la parola MAI nel mio vocabolario non esiste. Tutto questo a prescindere da quello che mio marito a fatto o non ha fatto, che è acqua passata.


Per me questa semplificazione che fai, tra l'altro auto-giudicandoti negativamente, è un modo per non cercare di capire il senso di quello che hai fatto.
Il mio pensiero (impopolare non solo per JB a cui non è che ne vada bene una eh. Più o meno sono tutti imbranati o incattiviti o scemi come una merda ecc. ) è che tu abbia, e non per il tradimento che è avvenuto anni fa, una crisi personale e hai usato chat e incontro con il tizio, così come altri si fanno una canna o si fanno dare antidepressivi o si buttano nel gioco d'azzardo compulsivo.


----------



## oro.blu (19 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Ma infatti lei è stata tradita non perché il marito l'ha tradita ma solo perché è venuta a saperlo.


be l'ho già detto che ero talmente innamorata che se lui avesse troncato la storia prima che io la venissi a sapere, non me ne sarei mai accorta e quindi, dal mio punto di vista (ignaro) non ci sarebbe stato tradimento.


----------



## disincantata (19 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Preciso una cosa. Quel mio post era diretto più che a oro.blu, a cui si è capito non è fregato nulla aver fatto quello che ha fatto né le interessano opinioni in merito, a quanti si son prodigati a giustificarla e a darle consigli sul come poterlo rifare in condizioni più soddisfacenti.
> 
> Oro.blu ha subito un tradimento, cosa per cui ha tutta la mia solidarietà. Ma è rimasta accanto al marito e non ha senso a distanza di anni rendere la pariglia. Sarà che ho cose irrisolte dentro ma leggere persone che tradiscono e tanto allegramente dicono che non se ne pentono è come avere numerose coltellate. Perché se si inizia a giustificare un torto fatto perché se ne è subito uno in precedenza, si potrebbe per assurdo, e sottolineo duemila volte per assurdo, giustificare il pedofilo che da bambino ha subito abusi.
> 
> Poi lo ripeto e son daccordo con voi. È simpaticissima e strappa anche a me molti sorrisi leggendola. E posso comprendere il piccolo grande vuoto che sente dentro nella sua vita nel paesello. Ma tradire e farlo con tanta semplicità e spensieratezza mi lascia un vuoto dentro.



Peccato che quasi tutti i traditori lo fanno allegramente e senza sensi di colpa,  quelli se li fanno venire solo se scoperti.


----------



## oro.blu (19 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Non sembri neanche una novizia.



le apparenze ingannano...


----------



## Carola (19 Novembre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sai una cosa? Credo che fosse l'unica cosa di cui era perfettamente consapevole.
> Ne sai un'altra? Non le è finito in bocca per caso.
> Non volavano uccelli e lei stava sbadigliando, no.
> Ma VOLEVA fare quella cosa.
> ...


tu sei davvero in gamba


----------



## Anonimo1523 (19 Novembre 2015)

*STRA....STRA....STRA....QUOTO*



disincantata ha detto:


> Peccato che quasi tutti i traditori lo fanno allegramente e senza sensi di colpa,  quelli se li fanno venire solo se scoperti.


Infatti si chiamano lacrime di coccodrillo.


----------



## Falcor (19 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> leggi il post prima del tuo


Avevo già mandato il post e l'ho letto solo dopo. Ma ripeto oro, hai la mia simpatia e la mia solidarietà per il tuo passato. Questo post sicuramente ti rende onore. Hai la schiettezza e il coraggio di dire cose che molto traditori negherebbero ad oltranza. Ma....


----------



## Anonimo1523 (19 Novembre 2015)

*C'è un lato positivo*

Ora vi capite meglio. Capisci anche come possa lui averlo fatto tranquillamente e non sentirsi minimamente in colpa è non aver assolutamente cambiato il suo atteggiamento nei tuoi confronti.


----------



## oro.blu (19 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me questa semplificazione che fai, tra l'altro auto-giudicandoti negativamente, è un modo per non cercare di capire il senso di quello che hai fatto.
> Il mio pensiero (impopolare non solo per JB a cui non è che ne vada bene una eh. Più o meno sono tutti imbranati o incattiviti o scemi come una merda ecc. ) è che tu abbia, e non per il tradimento che è avvenuto anni fa, una crisi personale e hai usato chat e incontro con il tizio, così come altri si fanno una canna o si fanno dare antidepressivi o si buttano nel gioco d'azzardo compulsivo.



Già penso più o meno così...forse se mi facevo una canna ero più contenta :rotfl::rotfl: e probabilmente sarei stata giustificata di più


----------



## oro.blu (19 Novembre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Peccato che quasi tutti i traditori lo fanno allegramente e senza sensi di colpa,  quelli se li fanno venire solo se scoperti.



NON L'HO FATTO ALLEGRAMENTE....
L'HO FATTO.
HO SBAGLIATO.
MI SONO FATTA QUATTRO RISATE RACCONTANDOVI UNA STORIA DEMENZIALE.
VI HO FATTO FARE QUATTRO RISATE (AD ALCUNI).
PERCHE' DEVO ROVINARMI LA VITA PER UNA C A Z Z A T A????


PS ...I SENSI DI COLPA LI HO FINITI...

E CHI INTENDE INTENDA, GLI ALTRI CIAO


----------



## sienne (19 Novembre 2015)

Ciao

comunque, credo, che il tradimento subito in qualche modo centri. 
Non nel senso di ripicca, ma che ha lasciato delle cicatrici profonde che riguardano il lato dell'auto-stima. 
Aver perso l'uomo che si considerava in un certo modo e arrivare a non riuscire più a dire ti amo ... per me, è centrale, proprio quando il corpo matura e ci si rende conto che il tempo passa ... 


sienne


----------



## Brunetta (19 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Già penso più o meno così...forse se mi facevo una canna ero più contenta :rotfl::rotfl: e probabilmente sarei stata giustificata di più


Personalmente non ti avrei giustificata né più né meno, perché PER ME, sono modi per non affrontare la realtà.
Però tutti abbiamo periodi in cui agiamo piuttosto che riflettere e guardare la realtà, il reale stato dell'animo intendo.
E fare cose sull'onda dell'impulsività è sempre euforizzante. E, come tutti gli stati euforici, fanno poi ricadere precipitevolissimevolmente.


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Bellissimo discorso. Stupendo. Grandioso. È tradimento o no?



Secondo te come ci é arrivata qui? Cercando come si fa l'orlo a giorno? Ovvio che é un tradimento. É sposata, é andata su un sito di incontri, mica voleva le ricette di Natale. Adesso che abbiamo messo una bella etichetta sulla cosa ti senti più tranquillo?


----------



## Mary The Philips (19 Novembre 2015)

Carola ha detto:


> Mary The Philips ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Dai, tranquilla, al corso di Modernità e Progresso mi insegnerai pure cos'è 'stu iphone di cui parli sempre. Io scrivo da questo
> ...


----------



## oro.blu (19 Novembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Carola ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Eh?
> ...


----------



## Brunetta (19 Novembre 2015)

Il tuo avatar è interessante.
Ti senti prigioniera?
Di cosa?


----------



## ologramma (19 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Mary The Philips ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Nel senso che mi sono inventata tutto ?? Che sono falsa?? Certo non ho le prove..però direi che se era falsa era meglio, almeno per me... ��
> ...


----------



## disincantata (19 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> NON L'HO FATTO ALLEGRAMENTE....
> L'HO FATTO.
> HO SBAGLIATO.
> MI SONO FATTA QUATTRO RISATE RACCONTANDOVI UNA STORIA DEMENZIALE.
> ...


SCUSA,  era riferito a mio marito, una lungaaaa storiaaa, non riesco neanche a catalogarti traditrice, non prendertela ma e' quasi ridicolo il 'tuo incontro' per catalogarlo  tra i tradimenti. 

Hai battuto il record della moglie di un forumista.


----------



## oro.blu (19 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il tuo avatar è interessante.
> Ti senti prigioniera?
> Di cosa?


del mio corpo, della mia non capacità di comunicare...
forse qui non sembra, perché posso pensare quello che voglio dire, anche se alle volte non mi riesce comunque, ma dal "vivo" il mio cervello lavora piano, alle volte le parole e le risposte arrivano quando il discorso è finito oppure mi esce una parola sbagliata e rovino la conversazione, ma in realtà non volevo dire quello che ho detto...


----------



## oro.blu (19 Novembre 2015)

ologramma ha detto:


> oro.blu ha detto:
> 
> 
> > senti ti ho letto e non voglio giudicare , ho un conoscente che è iscritto ad un sito d'incontri e ne trova a bizzeffe di donne disposte , e non sentire le pie donne perchè anche le loro storie se avrai modo di leggerle ,di alcune sono inverosimili ,dopo con il tempo ti accorgi che erano vere , quindi dai tempo al tempo si ricrederanno
> ...


----------



## Eratò (19 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> del mio corpo, della mia non capacità di comunicare...
> forse qui non sembra, perché posso pensare quello che voglio dire, anche se alle volte non mi riesce comunque, ma dal "vivo" il mio cervello lavora piano, alle volte le parole e le risposte arrivano quando il discorso è finito oppure mi esce una parola sbagliata e rovino la conversazione, ma in realtà non volevo dire quello che ho detto...


Ecco... riguardo a quest'aspetto, scrivere qui, ti aiuterà anche fuori. Tutti quei sentimenti che non riesci a tirare fuori nel reale, li riuscirai ad elaborare ed esprimere meglio qui grazie al anonimato...


----------



## Nocciola (19 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> volevo giusto per precisare. Non vado fiera di quello che ho fatto, ma mi sembra talmente surreale che è quasi una barzelletta. E se non avete capito "concordo" con chi dice che è un tradimento, ne più ne meno degli altri. Ma, senza giustificarmi e senza voler essere ne presuntuosa o arrogante, io non lo sento come un tradimento, quindi non mi fascio la testa pensando: "dio ho tradito mio marito!! Ora cosa farò della nostra idilliaca storia di coppia?" Se e quando lui lo dovesse scoprire, allora saranno cazzi (per me ripeto solo per me). Per tutti gli altri che sono convinti che nella vita non sbaglieranno mai, sono e sarò una zoccola. Si perché parliamoci chiaro, non è che ho conosciuto uno per sbaglio e per sbaglio ci sono andata a letto... Mi sono iscritta in un sito di incontri, e sono andata col primo che è capitato (che mi è preso? Non lo so). Quindi siccome sono nata "imperfetta" e di sbagli nella vita ne ho fatti, questo è uno. Dirvi che è stato stupido è giusto, dirvi che non lo rifarò mai più, non lo so...di solito non rifaccio lo stesso errore due volte, ma ripeto, siccome perfetta non sono la parola MAI nel mio vocabolario non esiste. Tutto questo a prescindere da quello che mio marito a fatto o non ha fatto, che è acqua passata.


Di perfetto non c'è nessuno e soprattutto nessuno va a letto per sbaglio. Vai a letto se ci vuoi andare. Capita di conoscere un uomo interessante non capita di andarci a letto. 
 Nel caso fossi poco chiara anche stavolta ti sto dando ragione.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (19 Novembre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Secondo te come ci é arrivata qui? Cercando come si fa l'orlo a giorno? Ovvio che é un tradimento. É sposata, é andata su un sito di incontri, mica voleva le ricette di Natale. Adesso che abbiamo messo una bella etichetta sulla cosa ti senti più tranquillo?


No. Ero tranquillo prima e lo sono ora. Ma che si faccia passare per altro con tanto di argomentazioni.


----------



## Mary The Philips (19 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> veramente mi destabilizza essere considerata falsa... a che pro



Nessun pro, nè contro. 

Non ti so dire il perchè ma mi suoni falsa, come se stessi recitando una parte non tua, la storia di qualcun altro o una fantasia. E' una sensazione che non so su cosa sia basata; sembra tutto costruito a tavolino: il fatterello d'esordio, il passato zeppo di elementi, il tuo modo di porti tra l'ironico e il disgraziato.. Non mi arriva la spontaneità di chi si apre veramente. Mi sembra quasi un esperimento, un test per vedere l'effetto che fa.

Perchè mai dovrebbe addirittura destabilizzarti l'idea che una sconosciuta su un forum non ti prenda sul serio?


----------



## oro.blu (19 Novembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Nessun pro, nè contro.
> 
> Non ti so dire il perchè ma mi suoni falsa, come se stessi recitando una parte non tua, la storia di qualcun altro o una fantasia. E' una sensazione che non so su cosa sia basata; sembra tutto costruito a tavolino: il fatterello d'esordio, il passato zeppo di elementi, il tuo modo di porti tra l'ironico e il disgraziato.. Non mi arriva la spontaneità di chi si apre veramente. Mi sembra quasi un esperimento, un test per vedere l'effetto che fa.
> 
> Perchè mai dovrebbe addirittura destabilizzarti l'idea che una sconosciuta su un forum non ti prenda sul serio?


perché non sono capace di mentire...infatti spero che non mi venga fatta la domanda...cosa hai fatto lunedì sera che F...(figlio) mi ha detto che sei rientrata tardi da step"  penso che potrei morire...mi leggerebbe subito in faccia qualcosa che non va. (preciso che mio marito era al estero per lavoro)....quindi tacere e non cadere in alcun argomento correlato...
parlarne qui mi e servito per liberarmi, così almeno ho esorcizzato la situazione!


----------



## oro.blu (19 Novembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Nessun pro, nè contro.
> 
> Non ti so dire il perchè ma mi suoni falsa, come se stessi recitando una parte non tua, la storia di qualcun altro o una fantasia. E' una sensazione che non so su cosa sia basata; sembra tutto costruito a tavolino: il fatterello d'esordio, il passato zeppo di elementi, il tuo modo di porti tra l'ironico e il disgraziato.. Non mi arriva la spontaneità di chi si apre veramente. Mi sembra quasi un esperimento, un test per vedere l'effetto che fa.
> 
> Perchè mai dovrebbe addirittura destabilizzarti l'idea che una sconosciuta su un forum non ti prenda sul serio?





oro.blu ha detto:


> perché non sono capace di mentire...infatti spero che non mi venga fatta la domanda...cosa hai fatto lunedì sera che F...(figlio) mi ha detto che sei rientrata tardi da step"  penso che potrei morire...mi leggerebbe subito in faccia qualcosa che non va. (preciso che mio marito era al estero per lavoro)....quindi tacere e non cadere in alcun argomento correlato...
> parlarne qui mi e servito per liberarmi, così almeno ho esorcizzato la situazione!


comunque libera di pensare quello che vuoi


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> No. Ero tranquillo prima e lo sono ora. Ma che si faccia passare per altro con tanto di argomentazioni.


Anonimo, te lo dico con tutta la delicatezza possibile: questo posto ha avuto un gran senso per me perchè ho imparato cose e recuperato altre cose che avevo perso confrontandomi con persone che erano dall'altra parte della barricata. Che mi facevano vedere le cose da un altro punto di vista. Che mi hanno permesso di prendere distacco dalle magagne emotive ed esaminarle alla fredda luce dei fatti, magari guardandole dall'altra parte del tavolo.
Se facciamo barricate questo posto non serve proprio a nulla se non a passarsi Kleenex o indirizzi dei Motel. Non so se sono riuscita a comunicarti il mio pensiero.


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> perché non sono capace di mentire...infatti spero che non mi venga fatta la domanda...cosa hai fatto lunedì sera che F...(figlio) mi ha detto che sei rientrata tardi da step"  penso che potrei morire...mi leggerebbe subito in faccia qualcosa che non va. (preciso che mio marito era al estero per lavoro)....quindi tacere e non cadere in alcun argomento correlato...
> parlarne qui mi e servito per liberarmi, così almeno ho esorcizzato la situazione!


tranquilla, quello del fake è un tormentone che piglia a tutti, pure a me. Ci sono storie che per cultura educazione o vissuto ci sembrano improbabili. E c'è pure ente che viene qui inventando storie per i più disparati motivi. Non te la prendere, Capita.


----------



## FataIgnorante (19 Novembre 2015)

oro blu sei un raggio di luce nelle tenebre!


----------



## Anonimo1523 (19 Novembre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Anonimo, te lo dico con tutta la delicatezza possibile: questo posto ha avuto un gran senso per me perchè ho imparato cose e recuperato altre cose che avevo perso confrontandomi con persone che erano dall'altra parte della barricata. Che mi facevano vedere le cose da un altro punto di vista. Che mi hanno permesso di prendere distacco dalle magagne emotive ed esaminarle alla fredda luce dei fatti, magari guardandole dall'altra parte del tavolo.
> Se facciamo barricate questo posto non serve proprio a nulla se non a passarsi Kleenex o indirizzi dei Motel. Non so se sono riuscita a comunicarti il mio pensiero.


Tanti bei paroloni ma alla fine servono a poco se non si è onesti con sé stessi. Con i Kleenex ho sempre avuto poca dimestichezza e di motel, per ora, non ne conosco. Comunque io esprimo solo una mia opinione e non dò giudizi. Tu puoi condividerla o meno. La mia domanda era semplice e nasceva da un concetto altrettanto semplice ovvero che generalmente chi tradisce pensa di non fare nulla di male. Poi sul resto mi può far piacere che a te il forum ti sia servito.


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Tanti bei paroloni ma alla fine servono a poco se non si è onesti con sé stessi. Con i Kleenex ho sempre avuto poca dimestichezza e di motel, per ora, non ne conosco. Comunque io esprimo solo una mia opinione e non dò giudizi. Tu puoi condividerla o meno. La mia domanda era semplice e nasceva da un concetto altrettanto semplice ovvero che generalmente chi tradisce pensa di non fare nulla di male. Poi sul resto mi può far piacere che a te il forum ti sia servito.


Chi tradisce ha un moto di egoismo, punto, quello è, ne più ne meno. Chi tradisce di solito ( non sempre ) fugge da qualcosa che non lo soddisfa e cerca un'isola felice dove provare leggerezza. Il traditore non contempla in quei momenti il dolore dell'altro, è proprio un pensiero lontanissimo, quasi fastidioso. La maggior parte dei traditi pensa che non saranno mai scoperti, peraltro. Nel momento in cui vengono scoperti cade il velo, quella patina irreale che li avvolge scompare e messi di fronte alle responsabilità si rendono conto, anche se è troppo tardi.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (20 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Chi tradisce ha un moto di egoismo, punto, quello è, ne più ne meno. Chi tradisce di solito ( non sempre ) fugge da qualcosa che non lo soddisfa e cerca un'isola felice dove provare leggerezza. Il traditore non contempla in quei momenti il dolore dell'altro, è proprio un pensiero lontanissimo, quasi fastidioso. La maggior parte dei traditi pensa che non saranno mai scoperti, peraltro. Nel momento in cui vengono scoperti cade il velo, quella patina irreale che li avvolge scompare e messi di fronte alle responsabilità si rendono conto, anche se è troppo tardi.


Già.


----------



## danny (20 Novembre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Anonimo, te lo dico con tutta la delicatezza possibile: questo posto ha avuto un gran senso per me perchè ho imparato cose e recuperato altre cose che avevo perso confrontandomi con persone che erano dall'altra parte della barricata. Che mi facevano vedere le cose da un altro punto di vista. Che mi hanno permesso di prendere distacco dalle magagne emotive ed esaminarle alla fredda luce dei fatti, magari guardandole dall'altra parte del tavolo.
> *Se facciamo barricate questo posto non serve proprio a nulla se non a passarsi Kleenex o indirizzi dei Motel*. Non so se sono riuscita a comunicarti il mio pensiero.


Quoto profondamente.


----------



## oro.blu (20 Novembre 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> oro blu sei un raggio di luce nelle tenebre!


----------



## danny (20 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Tanti bei paroloni ma alla fine servono a poco se non si è onesti con sé stessi. Con i Kleenex ho sempre avuto poca dimestichezza e di motel, per ora, non ne conosco. Comunque io esprimo solo una mia opinione e non dò giudizi. Tu puoi condividerla o meno. La mia domanda era semplice e nasceva da un concetto altrettanto semplice ovvero che generalmente *chi tradisce pensa di non fare nulla di male*. Poi sul resto mi può far piacere che a te il forum ti sia servito.


Non credo.
Chi tradisce sa di fare qualcosa di sbagliato, difatti lo nasconde.
Spera però che nascondendolo nessuno venga mai a chiedergli di assumersi le sue responsabilità, insomma accetta un rischio sperando gli vada bene. 
I sensi di colpa li ha, ma li depotenzia attribuendo cause generiche a chi gli sta accanto o a episodi del passato, che sicuramente hanno influito sulla situazione, ovvero creando delle insoddisfazioni e delle frustrazioni che hanno indotto a cercare altrove delle emozioni, ma che non sono il motore principale della scelta di avere una relazione con un'altra persona.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Novembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Non credo.
> Chi tradisce sa di fare qualcosa di sbagliato, difatti lo nasconde.
> Spera però che nascondendolo nessuno venga mai a chiedergli di assumersi le sue responsabilità, insomma accetta un rischio sperando gli vada bene.
> I sensi di colpa li ha, ma li depotenzia attribuendo cause generiche a chi gli sta accanto o a episodi del passato, che sicuramente hanno influito sulla situazione, ovvero creando delle insoddisfazioni e delle frustrazioni che hanno indotto a cercare altrove delle emozioni, ma che non sono il motore principale della scelta di avere una relazione con un'altra persona.


Il meccanismo psicologico è sempre lo stesso. Si depotenzia la gravità di ciò che si è fatto. Si attribuiscono responsabilità al danneggiato 

A volte si dice che il danno non c'è.
Basta pensare a qualcosa che si è fatto che sia non avere pagato un biglietto a un tradimento.


----------



## oro.blu (20 Novembre 2015)

Non sono ancora riuscita a fare sesso con mio marito. Non per un blocco. Mercoledì era troppo stanco, si era alzato alle 4. abbiamo cominciato qualcosina ma poi è finito tutto in "meglio domani"
Ieri è tornata a sorpresa mia figlia grande...Non andava mai a dormire...e poi noi ci siamo addormentati sul divano.
Questa sera siamo fuori tutti è due...
Uffa!! mi sa che questa settimana è proprio out  

...scusate domanda stupida...come fate a stare dietro a tante discussioni? Io faccio fatica a seguire la mia. Ho letto qualcosina in giro. Ho anche risposto. Ma mi perdo. e soprattutto occupo un sacco di tempo...
Forse devo solo imparare


----------



## Brunetta (20 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Non sono ancora riuscita a fare sesso con mio marito. Non per un blocco. Mercoledì era troppo stanco, si era alzato alle 4. abbiamo cominciato qualcosina ma poi è finito tutto in "meglio domani"
> Ieri è tornata a sorpresa mia figlia grande...Non andava mai a dormire...e poi noi ci siamo addormentati sul divano.
> Questa sera siamo fuori tutti è due...
> Uffa!! mi sa che questa settimana è proprio out
> ...


Non ho capito il senso di questa cronaca famigliare.

Sei assatanata ma non avete tempo ed energie?


----------



## oro.blu (20 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il meccanismo psicologico è sempre lo stesso. Si depotenzia la gravità di ciò che si è fatto. Si attribuiscono responsabilità al danneggiato
> 
> A volte si dice che il danno non c'è.
> Basta pensare a qualcosa che si è fatto che sia non avere pagato un biglietto a un tradimento.



Dare la colpa a chi è stato tradito è un atto di vigliaccheria. Non è una giustificazione ammissibile. Se uno fa certe cose è perché in quel momento per egoismo, ignoranza, superficialità ha voluto farle.
Essere consapevole che si è fatta una cavolate e cercare di non dargli peso per non rovinare definitivamente un rapporto non vuol dire a tutti i costi depenalizzarsi. 
Lo so che parte di voi non sono d'accordo con il mio pensiero. Ma se dovessi penalizzare tutte le persone che hanno fatto del male a me, sarei più sola di quello che sono. Quindi per una volta tanto assolvo me stessa. E' la prima volta che sbaglio nei confronti di qualcun altro. Quando ho sbagliato altre volte nella vita era coinvolta solo la mia persona.
Io sono una persona fondamentalmente buona. Non tutti i traditori sono dei bastardi. Io credo che ci siano altre persone come me. O forse mi sbaglio!


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Non ho capito il senso di questa cronaca famigliare.
> *
> Sei assatanata ma non avete tempo ed energie?


Lo sfogo. Mo': se non te ne vai ti prendo a sassate.


----------



## oro.blu (20 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ho capito il senso di questa cronaca famigliare.
> 
> Sei assatanata ma non avete tempo ed energie?


Già più o meno...è la mia esplosione ormonale! Quella che mi sta girando attorno da qualche mese a questa parte. Un ritorno di fiamma come quando avevo 20 anni....Spero non sia il canto del cigno!!!


----------



## Brunetta (20 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Dare la colpa a chi è stato tradito è un atto di vigliaccheria. Non è una giustificazione ammissibile. Se uno fa certe cose è perché in quel momento per egoismo, ignoranza, superficialità ha voluto farle.
> Essere consapevole che si è fatta una cavolate e cercare di non dargli peso per non rovinare definitivamente un rapporto non vuol dire a tutti i costi depenalizzarsi.
> Lo so che parte di voi non sono d'accordo con il mio pensiero. Ma se dovessi penalizzare tutte le persone che hanno fatto del male a me, sarei più sola di quello che sono. Quindi per una volta tanto assolvo me stessa. E' la prima volta che sbaglio nei confronti di qualcun altro. Quando ho sbagliato altre volte nella vita era coinvolta solo la mia persona.
> Io sono una persona fondamentalmente buona. Non tutti i traditori sono dei bastardi. Io credo che ci siano altre persone come me. O forse mi sbaglio!


Vedo che non hai ancora capito che hai sbagliato verso te stessa.

E non riesco a capire come una persona che ha subìto le cose che hai subito tu abbia potuto cercare una situazione potenzialmente violenta e abbia accettato un ruolo di quel tipo.
Forse speravi di sentirti per una volta potente.
Insomma non è una cavolata proprio per niente.


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vedo che non hai ancora capito che hai sbagliato verso te stessa.
> *
> E non riesco a capire *come una persona che ha subìto le cose che hai subito tu abbia potuto cercare una situazione potenzialmente violenta e abbia accettato un ruolo di quel tipo.
> Forse speravi di sentirti per una volta potente.
> Insomma non è una cavolata proprio per niente.


Fermati qua.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Già più o meno...è la mia esplosione ormonale! Quella che mi sta girando attorno da qualche mese a questa parte. Un ritorno di fiamma come quando avevo 20 anni....Spero non sia il canto del cigno!!!



Ma dove assatanata, se ti addormenti anche tu?
Per me temi un nuovo tradimento e hai cercato di portarti avanti. Caricando su di te e un desiderio sessuale sfrenato quello che senti come trascuratezza.


----------



## Darty (20 Novembre 2015)

*Mary*



Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Dai, tranquilla, al corso di Modernità e Progresso mi insegnerai pure cos'è 'stu iphone di cui parli sempre. Io scrivo da questo
> 
> View attachment 10906
> 
> ...


Altra straordinaria perla della Maria, IMPAGABILE:up:


----------



## Anonimo1523 (20 Novembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Non credo.
> Chi tradisce sa di fare qualcosa di sbagliato, difatti lo nasconde.
> Spera però che nascondendolo nessuno venga mai a chiedergli di assumersi le sue responsabilità, insomma accetta un rischio sperando gli vada bene.
> I sensi di colpa li ha, ma li depotenzia attribuendo cause generiche a chi gli sta accanto o a episodi del passato, che sicuramente hanno influito sulla situazione, ovvero creando delle insoddisfazioni e delle frustrazioni che hanno indotto a cercare altrove delle emozioni, ma che non sono il motore principale della scelta di avere una relazione con un'altra persona.


Sensi di colpa? Vengono solo se e quando scoperti. E secondo me servono solo per far credere al tradito che si l'hanno fatto ma non era poi così importante e ci stavano pure male. Beato te che ci credi.


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Tanti bei paroloni ma alla fine servono a poco se non si è onesti con sé stessi. Con i Kleenex ho sempre avuto poca dimestichezza e di motel, per ora, non ne conosco. Comunque io esprimo solo una mia opinione e non dò giudizi. Tu puoi condividerla o meno. La mia domanda era semplice e nasceva da un concetto altrettanto semplice ovvero che generalmente chi tradisce pensa di non fare nulla di male. Poi sul resto mi può far piacere che a te il forum ti sia servito.



Sarò meno delicata: Fare il processo ai traditori perché si è subito un tradimento non serve a una beata fava. Non serve perché O archivi la cosa e allora non ha senso la tua guerra O cerchi di capire che cazzo ti é successo. Perché non lo comprendi, non lo puoi comprendere perché non hai vissuto l'altra parte. Anzi c'è una parte della tua vita che ti sembra di non aver veramente vissuto perché non sai quanto ci fosse di reale. Confrontarsi e cercare di capire qui dove ci sono persone che hanno vissuto o vivono il tradimento come attori serve esattamente a comprendere in parte e anche a metabolizzare. Fare invece le barricate e condannare serve a sentirsi meglio per i successivi 5 secondi. Poi sei più incazzato di prima


----------



## Anonimo1523 (20 Novembre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sarò meno delicata: Fare il processo ai traditori perché si è subito un tradimento non serve a una beata fava. Non serve perché O archivi la cosa e allora non ha senso la tua guerra O cerchi di capire che cazzo ti é successo. Perché non lo comprendi, non lo puoi comprendere perché non hai vissuto l'altra parte. Anzi c'è una parte della tua vita che ti sembra di non aver veramente vissuto perché non sai quanto ci fosse di reale. Confrontarsi e cercare di capire qui dove ci sono persone che hanno vissuto o vivono il tradimento come attori serve esattamente a comprendere in parte e anche a metabolizzare. Fare invece le barricate e condannare serve a sentirsi meglio per i successivi 5 secondi. Poi sei più incazzato di prima


La cosa buona che io l'incazzatura l'ho superata da molti anni. Comprendo benissimo quello che mi è successo e quello che succede. Voglia di evadere, frivolezze,  superficialità, emozione, cercare fuori quello che non si ha in casa, tutte belle parole. Ognuno può fare quello che crede ma non alle spalle. Questa è vigliaccheria e tradimento. Io non ho bisogno di capire i perché in quanto ognuno avrà un motivo diverso per farlo. Pugnalare alle spalle non è per me ammissibile.


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> La cosa buona che* io l'incazzatura l'ho superata da molti anni*. Comprendo benissimo quello che mi è successo e quello che succede. Voglia di evadere, frivolezze,  superficialità, emozione, cercare fuori quello che non si ha in casa, tutte belle parole. Ognuno può fare quello che crede ma non alle spalle. Questa è vigliaccheria e tradimento. Io non ho bisogno di capire i perché in quanto ognuno avrà un motivo diverso per farlo. Pugnalare alle spalle non è per me ammissibile.


eh ma si vede...


----------



## Nocciola (20 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> La cosa buona che io l'incazzatura l'ho superata da molti anni. Comprendo benissimo quello che mi è successo e quello che succede. Voglia di evadere, frivolezze,  superficialità, emozione, cercare fuori quello che non si ha in casa, tutte belle parole. Ognuno può fare quello che crede ma non alle spalle. Questa è vigliaccheria e tradimento. Io non ho bisogno di capire i perché in quanto ognuno avrà un motivo diverso per farlo. Pugnalare alle spalle non è per me ammissibile.


E allora come mai due post più sopra dici che ora ti diverti tu?
PErchè una cosa non è ammissibile non è ammissibile nemmeno dopo che l'hai subita

E direi che dalla rabbia che traspare in ogni tuo post è la prova che l'incazzatura non l'hai per niente superata


----------



## ivanl (20 Novembre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh ma si vede...


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tessa (20 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma dove assatanata, se ti addormenti anche tu?
> Per me temi un nuovo tradimento e hai cercato di portarti avanti. Caricando su di te e un desiderio sessuale sfrenato quello che senti come trascuratezza.


Ma lei ha dichiarato di non sentirsi trascurata dal marito.
Sono passati 15 anni dal tradimento, non credo che ne tema un altro.
E' bisogno di novità, banalmente.


----------



## sienne (20 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> La cosa buona che io l'incazzatura l'ho superata da molti anni. Comprendo benissimo quello che mi è successo e quello che succede. Voglia di evadere, frivolezze,  superficialità, emozione, cercare fuori quello che non si ha in casa, tutte belle parole. Ognuno può fare quello che crede ma non alle spalle. Questa è vigliaccheria e tradimento. Io non ho bisogno di capire i perché in quanto ognuno avrà un motivo diverso per farlo. Pugnalare alle spalle non è per me ammissibile.



Ciao

è veramente molto evidente che vi è una grande discrepanza tra quello che scrivi e per come lo scrivi. 


Edit: Che conseguenza ha per te, sostenere che è inammissibile? 


sienne


----------



## danny (20 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Già più o meno...*è la mia esplosione ormonale*! Quella che mi sta girando attorno da qualche mese a questa parte. Un ritorno di fiamma come quando avevo 20 anni....Spero non sia il canto del cigno!!!



Normale.
Ci passano in tante.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (20 Novembre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh ma si vede...





			
				fardeciderò 39542 ha detto:
			
		

> E allora come mai due post più sopra dici che ora ti diverti tu?
> PErchè una cosa non è ammissibile non è ammissibile nemmeno dopo che l'hai subita
> 
> E direi che dalla rabbia che traspare in ogni tuo post è la prova che l'incazzatura non l'hai per niente superata





sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> è veramente molto evidente che vi è una grande discrepanza tra quello che scrivi e per come lo scrivi.
> 
> ...


Per rispondere a tutte e tre. Facevo dell'ironia, ovvio che se deciderò di fare qualcosa non riuscirei a farlo così come scritto. L'incazzatura è passata da molti anni la delusione e l'amarezza per come sono andate le cose non passerà mai. Sostenere che è inammissibile significa che io non sono in grado di fare certe cose e che non riesco a perdonare o capire chi le fa. L'ho già detto che ne soffro, ma non posso farci niente. Il corso, se ci fosse realmente un corso del genere lo farei .... magari mi farebbe bene altrimenti, male che vada non mi cambia e nulla resto come sono.


----------



## sienne (20 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Per rispondere a tutte e tre. Facevo dell'ironia, ovvio che se deciderò di fare qualcosa non riuscirei a farlo così come scritto. L'incazzatura è passata da molti anni la delusione e l'amarezza per come sono andate le cose non passerà mai. Sostenere che è inammissibile significa che io non sono in grado di fare certe cose e che non riesco a perdonare o capire chi le fa. L'ho già detto che ne soffro, ma non posso farci niente. Il corso, se ci fosse realmente un corso del genere lo farei .... magari mi farebbe bene altrimenti, male che vada non mi cambia e nulla resto come sono.



Ciao

il punto è, che implicazioni comprende il fatto che tu non perdoni. 
Cosa significa in concreto ... in fatti. 


sienne


----------



## Anonimo1523 (20 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> E allora come mai due post più sopra dici che ora ti diverti tu?
> PErchè una cosa non è ammissibile non è ammissibile nemmeno dopo che l'hai subita
> 
> E direi che dalla rabbia che traspare in ogni tuo post è la prova che l'incazzatura non l'hai per niente superata


Ti dedico una risposta personale. Cosa vuoi dire che sarei in contraddizione se facessi una cosa inammissibile? Tutti cadiamo in contraddizione se valutiamo i nostri comportamenti. Potrebbe essere una contraddizione anche dire che siamo una bella famiglia a differenza delle altre mentre si risponde ad un sms appena finisco ti raggiungo. Cosa vuoi che ti dica? Non sono perfetto neanche io? Sicuramente non lo ero prima e sicuramente diventerò molto più imperfetto a breve. Ma poi essere stato tanto "bravo" a cosa è servito?


----------



## Anonimo1523 (20 Novembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> il punto è, che implicazioni comprende il fatto che tu non perdoni.
> Cosa significa in concreto ... in fatti.
> ...


Che sto benissimo con i figli, che sono a disagio quando lei mi viene vicino o mi fa complimenti, che siamo simpatici e sorridenti in tutti i contesti in cui ci troviamo, che non mi interessa poi molto cosa fa anche se secondo me si sta pure umiliando un po non capendo che per quanto faccia ora non può cambiare né me né tanto meno il passato. Quando mi dice ora pausa facciamo sesso, bel sesso ... wow. Forse sono resistito anche per questo. Mi accorgo però che saltano tutti i preliminari.


----------



## sienne (20 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Ti dedico una risposta personale. Cosa vuoi dire che sarei in contraddizione se facessi una cosa inammissibile? Tutti cadiamo in contraddizione se valutiamo i nostri comportamenti. Potrebbe essere una contraddizione anche dire che siamo una bella famiglia a differenza delle altre mentre si risponde ad un sms appena finisco ti raggiungo. Cosa vuoi che ti dica? Non sono perfetto neanche io? Sicuramente non lo ero prima e sicuramente diventerò molto più imperfetto a breve. Ma poi essere stato tanto "bravo" a cosa è servito?



Ciao

se hai fatto il bravo, perché ti aspettavi un premio, beh ... ben venuto nella realtà. 
Le cose si fanno, perché si è convinti di quello che si fa. Senza pretendere nulla in cambio. 



sienne


----------



## danny (20 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma dove assatanata, se ti addormenti anche tu?
> Per *me temi* un nuovo tradimento e hai cercato di portarti avanti. Caricando su di te e un desiderio sessuale sfrenato quello che senti come trascuratezza.


No, non mi sembra di leggere questa cosa.
Il vecchio tradimento è solo il solito rivangare nella memoria per trovare giustificazioni.
Ha voglia e basta, e sottomano ha poco per soddisfarla come desidera.


----------



## sienne (20 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Che sto benissimo con i figli, che sono a disagio quando lei mi viene vicino o mi fa complimenti, che siamo simpatici e sorridenti in tutti i contesti in cui ci troviamo, che non mi interessa poi molto cosa fa anche se secondo me si sta pure umiliando un po non capendo che per quanto faccia ora non può cambiare né me né tanto meno il passato. Quando mi dice ora pausa facciamo sesso, bel sesso ... wow. Forse sono resistito anche per questo. Mi accorgo però che saltano tutti i preliminari.



Ciao

in poche parole, nulla. Fai una resistenza silenziosa nei suoi confronti, come se la stessi punendo prendendoti però quello che ti piace. Non so fina a quando questa tattica possa funzionare. Prima o poi, per quanto spettacolare possa essere il sesso, passa la voglia di farlo con uno che utilizza soltanto ... 

Mi dispace. Trovo la tua posizione veramente malsana. Per te e per lei. 


sienne


----------



## Anonimo1523 (20 Novembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> se hai fatto il bravo, perché ti aspettavi un premio, beh ... ben venuto nella realtà.
> Le cose si fanno, perché si è convinti di quello che si fa. Senza pretendere nulla in cambio.
> ...


Una valutazione che non ti rende merito. Ho fatto tutto ciò che ho deciso di fare senza aspettarmi niente in cambio. Ero e resto convinto delle mie decisioni. Detto questo quello che ho ricevuto, purtroppo, non mi è scivolato via ma mi ha cambiato profondamente. Ha sconquassato la mia vita, mi ha allargato le spalle, mi ha distrutto da un lato e forse reso più forte o solamente più insensibile dall'altro. Ci sarò sempre per lei, ma in maniera diversa. Ho iniziato a scrivere ora perché ho già deciso cosa fare e se lei vuole resta altrimenti può andarsene o mandarmi pure via. Se ha bisogno ci sono ma ho voglia di evadere anche io. Se poi pensi che tutto sia un pretesto ti prego, come ho già scritto ad altri, di leggere ora è rispondermi nel 2025. Poi potrò darti anche ragione, ma almeno saprai cosa significa aver realizzato che lei mi ha nascosto per 10 anni una grande amicizia (come la chiama lei).


----------



## Anonimo1523 (20 Novembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> in poche parole, nulla. Fai una resistenza silenziosa nei suoi confronti, come se la stessi punendo prendendoti però quello che ti piace. Non so fina a quando questa tattica possa funzionare. Prima o poi, per quanto spettacolare possa essere il sesso, passa la voglia di farlo con uno che utilizza soltanto ...
> 
> ...


Ti assicuro che sto prendendo il meglio di ora. Il meglio in assoluto era l'altro aspetto. E poi se va bene a me e va bene a lei ce ne faremo una ragione del fatto che non abbiamo una relazione idilliaca come ce l'hai tu.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Novembre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Ma lei ha dichiarato di non sentirsi trascurata dal marito.
> Sono passati 15 anni dal tradimento, non credo che ne tema un altro.
> E' bisogno di novità, banalmente.


Da quello che ha dichiarato sembra scema. Poiché non mi pare scema, sto facendo ipotesi che potrebbero smuoverle qualcosa.
Può essere che mi sbagli :carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (20 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Ti dedico una risposta personale. Cosa vuoi dire che sarei in contraddizione se facessi una cosa inammissibile? Tutti cadiamo in contraddizione se valutiamo i nostri comportamenti. Potrebbe essere una contraddizione anche dire che siamo una bella famiglia a differenza delle altre mentre si risponde ad un sms appena finisco ti raggiungo. Cosa vuoi che ti dica? Non sono perfetto neanche io? Sicuramente non lo ero prima e sicuramente diventerò molto più imperfetto a breve. Ma poi essere stato tanto "bravo" a cosa è servito?


Se dici che una cosa per te non è ammissibile e poi pensi di farla vuol dire che alla fine è ammissibile


----------



## sienne (20 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Una valutazione che non ti rende merito. Ho fatto tutto ciò che ho deciso di fare senza aspettarmi niente in cambio. Ero e resto convinto delle mie decisioni. Detto questo quello che ho ricevuto, purtroppo, non mi è scivolato via ma mi ha cambiato profondamente. Ha sconquassato la mia vita, mi ha allargato le spalle, mi ha distrutto da un lato e forse reso più forte o solamente più insensibile dall'altro. Ci sarò sempre per lei, ma in maniera diversa. Ho iniziato a scrivere ora perché ho già deciso cosa fare e se lei vuole resta altrimenti può andarsene o mandarmi pure via. Se ha bisogno ci sono ma ho voglia di evadere anche io. Se poi pensi che tutto sia un pretesto ti prego, come ho già scritto ad altri, di leggere ora è rispondermi nel 2025. Poi potrò darti anche ragione, ma almeno saprai cosa significa aver realizzato che lei mi ha nascosto per 10 anni una grande amicizia (come la chiama lei).



Ciao

è stato volutamente provocatorio alla tua affermazione a cosa è servito essere stato bravo. 
Una uscita, veramente infelice, se ci rifletti ... 

Non sono l'interlocutore adata. Ho difficoltà a capire tutta questa amarezza trainata nel tempo. Non lo capisco, perché di batoste che mi hanno messa in ginocchio ne ho avute più di una ... e ti assicuro, che il tradimento a confronto di due bastonate che ho avuto, è stata una carezza. Quello che ho capito io della vita è: siamo noi responsabili del nostro benessere e siamo in dovere verso noi stessi e chi ci circonda e ci vuole bene di seguirlo e di curarlo. Con la vita bisogna fare pace. Accettare, che siamo solo una parte di un insieme che possiamo solo influenzare fino ad un certo punto. Non è rassegnazione, ma accettazione che le cose non vanno sempre come le abbiamo sognate o programmate. E allora, si fa il meglio della situazione e si rinasce, ogni volta che il destino c'è lo chiede per stare bene. Si. Bisogna reinventarci. E buttarci. La vita è una sola. 


sienne


----------



## sienne (20 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Ti assicuro che sto prendendo il meglio di ora. Il meglio in assoluto era l'altro aspetto. E poi se va bene a me e va bene a lei ce ne faremo una ragione del fatto che non abbiamo una relazione idilliaca come ce l'hai tu.



Ciao

c'è molto veleno nelle tue parole. 


sienne


----------



## Anonimo1523 (20 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se dici che una cosa per te non è ammissibile e poi pensi di farla vuol dire che alla fine è ammissibile


No non lo è.  Non chiederei il perdono e non accampati scuse se dovessi farlo.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> No non lo è.  Non chiederei il perdono e non accampati scuse se dovessi farlo.


quindi non trovi inammissibile il tradimento trovi inammissibile la ricerca di scuse quando vieni sgamato?
Capisco bene?


----------



## Anonimo1523 (20 Novembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> c'è molto veleno nelle tue parole.
> 
> ...


No veleno, consapevolezza.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Novembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> c'è molto veleno nelle tue parole.
> 
> ...


Oggi sembri Yoda


----------



## Brunetta (20 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> No veleno, consapevolezza.


Non cedere al lato oscuro della Forza.


----------



## sienne (20 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Oggi sembri Yoda



Ciao

oh, mamma. Non ho visto Star Wars, ma so che Yoda è un personaggio del film. 

Vado a leggere che tipo di essere rappresenta ... 



sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> No veleno, consapevolezza.


non mi pare affatto: tu hai un rodimento che manco un battaglione di castori.
La consapevolezza è accettare le scelte che si fanno con serenità.
La consapevolezza è dire: ho scelto questa strada e adesso la percorro fino in fondo perchè è quello che ho scelto di fare perchè è quello che VOLEVO fare.
Per quanto costi la scelta, quel percorso si fa perchè in fondo si vede qualcosa di buono, qualcosa che vogliamo.
Non: adesso piglio questa strada ma poi se mi tira il culo vado dall'altra parte e poi se mi ritira il culo torno su questa oppure no.
Perchè tanto sono a credito di imposta.
Questo è un ragionamento distruttivo, non costruttivo.
E la rabbia danneggia innanzitutto noi stessi.
Non si tratta di rappresentare un idillio.
Si tratta di vivere bene, serenamente e in pace con sè stessi e con gli altri.
E non pare proprio che tu stia facendo questo, da quello che scrivi.


----------



## Falcor (20 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non cedere al lato oscuro della Forza.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Novembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> oh, mamma. Non ho visto Star Wars, ma so che Yoda è un personaggio del film.
> 
> ...


La saggezza.
Ma se non hai visto Star wars  "ti stacco la pace"*







* Espressione da scuola materna (kinderheim)


----------



## oro.blu (20 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vedo che non hai ancora capito che hai sbagliato verso te stessa.
> 
> E non riesco a capire come una persona che ha subìto le cose che hai subito tu abbia potuto cercare una situazione potenzialmente violenta e abbia accettato un ruolo di quel tipo.
> Forse speravi di sentirti per una volta potente.
> Insomma non è una cavolata proprio per niente.



Seguire comportamenti logici che fanno parte della cultura della maggior parte delle persone, purtroppo non fa parte dei miei schemi mentali. Alle volte mi stupisco da sola su quello che ho potuto fare o pensare. Non chiedermene il motivo. Forse avrei bisogno di uno psicanalisata. Fortunatamente fino ad ora questa mia "peculiarità" non mi ha procurato danni inreversibili. Spero non succeda in futuro. è più forte di me...


----------



## oro.blu (20 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma dove assatanata, se ti addormenti anche tu?
> Per me temi un nuovo tradimento e hai cercato di portarti avanti. Caricando su di te e un desiderio sessuale sfrenato quello che senti come trascuratezza.



a 46 anni dalle 6 di mattina su alle 24....magari sai la stanchezza prende il sopravvento anche su qualcos'altro. non sono indistruttibile


----------



## Brunetta (20 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> a 46 anni dalle 6 di mattina su alle 24....magari sai la stanchezza prende il sopravvento anche su qualcos'altro. non sono indistruttibile


Sei cugina di Free?


----------



## Anonimo1523 (20 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> quindi non trovi inammissibile il tradimento trovi inammissibile la ricerca di scuse quando vieni sgamato?
> Capisco bene?


Trovo inammissibile la negazione di un qualcosa che si è fatto, il fatto di aver pugnalato alle spalle e negare che si è fatto è che è una pugnalata non una cosa da niente, e si, come dici tu, le scuse quando vieni sgamato e le lacrime di coccodrillo. Per intenderci se me lo dici tu è un conto, se lo scopro io e fino al giorno prima apparivamo ed eravamo secondo il solo mio punto di vista una famiglia vera, almeno non piangere, non umiliarti,  non dire che se tornassi indietro non lo rifaresti, non dire che non è come penso, non dire non pensavo di farti così male.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Trovo inammissibile la negazione di un qualcosa che si è fatto, il fatto di aver pugnalato alle spalle e negare che si è fatto è che è una pugnalata non una cosa da niente, e si, come dici tu, le scuse quando vieni sgamato e le lacrime di coccodrillo. Per intenderci se me lo dici tu è un conto, se lo scopro io e fino al giorno prima apparivamo ed eravamo secondo il solo mio punto di vista una famiglia vera, almeno non piangere, non umiliarti,  non dire che se tornassi indietro non lo rifaresti, non dire che non è come penso, non dire non pensavo di farti così male.


ah ok questo lo quoto


----------



## free (20 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei cugina di Free?


come mai glielo chiedi?


----------



## Anonimo1523 (20 Novembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> è stato volutamente provocatorio alla tua affermazione a cosa è servito essere stato bravo.
> Una uscita, veramente infelice, se ci rifletti ...
> ...


Guarda che io sto bene. Sicuramente è finito il rapporto marito moglie non il rapporto io lei. Né sono finito io.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (20 Novembre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non mi pare affatto: tu hai un rodimento che manco un battaglione di castori.
> La consapevolezza è accettare le scelte che si fanno con serenità.
> La consapevolezza è dire: ho scelto questa strada e adesso la percorro fino in fondo perchè è quello che ho scelto di fare perchè è quello che VOLEVO fare.
> Per quanto costi la scelta, quel percorso si fa perchè in fondo si vede qualcosa di buono, qualcosa che vogliamo.
> ...


Parli così perché non sai cosa ho scelto io probabilmente. Io ho scelto di non lasciare i figli e di portarli in tranquillità alla maggiore età quando mancavano dieci anni. Ho scelto di rimanere e di considerare il rapporto con mia moglie come era prima chiuso e di viverlo in modo diverso. Ho deciso che quando i figli sarebbero stati abbastanza adulti da avere una vita loro, come ora già anno  io avrei pensato ad incontrare persone nuove ed avere amicizie nuove e, se capita, un amore nuovo. Lei lo sa. Io ho deciso ddi restare allora come non me ne vado ora. Lei è  libera di prendere le sue decisioni anche se ha detto  he non mi lascerà mai e sta cercando da anni di riconquistarmi in tutti i modi. Io la amo ancora,  ma in maniera diversa, oserei dire come una figlia se non  ci fosse di mezzo il sesso,  e non dimentico tutti gli anni che siamo stati una cosa sola.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Novembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> come mai glielo chiedi?


Perché me l'hanno detto in mp:rotfl:

Free perché, come te, le si dice una cosa e ne risponde un'altra.
Diciamo che è divergente.
O meglio tu sei divergente. Lei è convergente e torna sempre al punto di partenza.


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Parli così perché non sai cosa ho scelto io probabilmente. Io ho scelto di non lasciare i figli e di portarli in tranquillità alla maggiore età quando mancavano dieci anni. Ho scelto di rimanere e di considerare il rapporto con mia moglie come era prima chiuso e di viverlo in modo diverso. Ho deciso che quando i figli sarebbero stati abbastanza adulti da avere una vita loro, come ora già anno  io avrei pensato ad incontrare persone nuove ed avere amicizie nuove e, se capita, un amore nuovo. Lei lo sa. Io ho deciso ddi restare allora come non me ne vado ora. Lei è  libera di prendere le sue decisioni anche se ha detto  he non mi lascerà mai e sta cercando da anni di riconquistarmi in tutti i modi. Io la amo ancora,  ma in maniera diversa, oserei dire come una figlia se non  ci fosse di mezzo il sesso,  e non dimentico tutti gli anni che siamo stati una cosa sola.



Quindi hai scelto di vivere nel purgatorio e aspetti il 18 dei figli per farti un giro tra i lussuriosi. Beh é un programma come un altro. Però continui a non sembrare contento.


----------



## disincantata (20 Novembre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Quindi hai scelto di vivere nel purgatorio e aspetti il 18 dei figli per farti un giro tra i lussuriosi. Beh é un programma come un altro. Però continui a non sembrare contento.



10  anni di tradimento sono impossibili da perdonare,  comunque vada non sarai mai felice davvero, ne se resti, ne se te ne vai!


----------



## Anonimo1523 (20 Novembre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Quindi hai scelto di vivere nel purgatorio e aspetti il 18 dei figli per farti un giro tra i lussuriosi. Beh é un programma come un altro. Però continui a non sembrare contento.


Ovvio che non sembro contento. Magari perché non lo sono e non lo sarò mai più. Ma non sono disperato e sono messo meglio di molti. La mattina quando esco di casa, nonostante tutto, mi accorgo di essere uno dei pochi che sorridono, che è calmo, che è tranquillo. Tutta questa felicità in giro non la vedo. Sicuramente qui mi serve anche da sfogo e confronto per cui posso apparire diverso da quello che in effetti sono.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (20 Novembre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> 10  anni di tradimento sono impossibili da perdonare,  comunque vada non sarai mai felice davvero, ne se resti, ne se te ne vai!


Lo so. Comunque vada e qualsiasi sarà la mia scelta avrò sempre perso.


----------



## free (20 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché me l'hanno detto in mp:rotfl:
> 
> Free perché, come te, le si dice una cosa e ne risponde un'altra.
> Diciamo che è divergente.
> O meglio tu sei divergente. Lei è convergente e torna sempre al punto di partenza.


ma non mi pare, più che altro non siamo tutti uguali (grazie a Dio)


----------



## oro.blu (20 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> La cosa buona che io l'incazzatura l'ho superata da molti anni. Comprendo benissimo quello che mi è successo e quello che succede. Voglia di evadere, frivolezze,  superficialità, emozione, cercare fuori quello che non si ha in casa, tutte belle parole.* Ognuno può fare quello che crede ma non alle spalle.* Questa è vigliaccheria e tradimento. Io non ho bisogno di capire i perché in quanto ognuno avrà un motivo diverso per farlo. Pugnalare alle spalle non è per me ammissibile.


Si capisce che stai ancora soffrendo. Ripeto, la mia non è una rivincita. Non so cosa mi abbia detto il cervello. Alle volte faccio cose di cui mi pento. ecco appunto *mi pento. *Non è che se l'ho buttata sul ridere prendendomi in giro significa che agli occhi di chi mi giudica (o giudica i traditori in generale) sia una cosa divertente. 
Ma, rendendomi conto da sola che ho sbagliato, per tua logica, dovrei andare da mio marito e dirgli:
" sai caro, così non so nemmeno io il perché, mi sono iscritta in un sito d'incontri, dove ho conosciuto un bel giovanotto. Siccome mi piaceva, almeno per foto, ho deciso di incontrarlo e ci sono anche andata a letto...ma caro, non ti preoccupare, non lo rifarò mai più e comunque non è stato alla tua altezza"
*MA PERCHE' ?? PER CHI?? *Per essere coerente con quello che ho fatto e ferire una persona alla quale comunque tengo molto??  questo prendermi le mie responsabilità davanti a lui a me sembra più un lavarsi la coscienza più che un atto di pentimento...


----------



## oro.blu (20 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei cugina di Free?


scusa chi è Free ??


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> scusa chi è Free ??


Il mio unico, grande amore.


----------



## oro.blu (20 Novembre 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Il mio unico, grande amore.


  non la conosco!


----------



## Pazzesco (20 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> dovrei andare da mio marito e dirgli:
> " sai caro..." View attachment 10916


per come la vedo io il "sai caro..." ad un marito andrebbe fatto prima...

e se posso permettermi di aggiungere LO SPECIALE E' ESSERE NORMALE


----------



## lunaiena (20 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Si capisce che stai ancora soffrendo. Ripeto, la mia non è una rivincita. *Non so cosa mi abbia detto il cervello. Alle volte faccio cose di cui mi pento*. ecco appunto *mi pento. *Non è che se l'ho buttata sul ridere prendendomi in giro significa che agli occhi di chi mi giudica (o giudica i traditori in generale) sia una cosa divertente.
> Ma, rendendomi conto da sola che ho sbagliato, per tua logica, dovrei andare da mio marito e dirgli:
> " sai caro, così non so nemmeno io il perché, mi sono iscritta in un sito d'incontri, dove ho conosciuto un bel giovanotto. Siccome mi piaceva, almeno per foto, ho deciso di incontrarlo e ci sono anche andata a letto...ma caro, non ti preoccupare, non lo rifarò mai più e comunque non è stato alla tua altezza"
> *MA PERCHE' ?? PER CHI?? *Per essere coerente con quello che ho fatto e ferire una persona alla quale comunque tengo molto??  questo prendermi le mie responsabilità davanti a lui a me sembra più un lavarsi la coscienza più che un atto di pentimento... View attachment 10916


non sei la sola a fare cose ...che non sai neanche perché le fai...
Però dai a parte la fine ...il durante ti ha divertito o no?


----------



## oro.blu (20 Novembre 2015)

lunaiena ha detto:


> non sei la sola a fare cose ...che non sai neanche perché le fai...
> Però dai a parte la fine ...il durante ti ha divertito o no?



l'unica cosa divertente è stata il prima-prima-prima-prima per whatsapp...hai presente le mezze parole lanciate là

ma anche quello visto oggi che sono rinsavita alla fine non era nulla va be!


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> l'unica cosa divertente è stata il prima-prima-prima-prima per whatsapp...hai presente le mezze parole lanciate là
> 
> ma anche quello visto oggi che sono rinsavita alla fine non era nulla va be!


Oro Saiwa ma hai ingoiato o sputato? Che poi alla fine è il nocciolo della questione sfuggito però ai più.


----------



## Eratò (20 Novembre 2015)

Oroblu di cazzate e leggerezze e momenti di superficialità in cui facevamo cose senza nemmeno capire il perché ne abbiamo avuto tutti. Quei momenti in cui si è fragili e ci si fa prendere dal corso degli eventi senza nemmeno rifletterci più di tanto... Adesso cio che è stato è stato. Pensa a te stessa, ad amarti e ad accettarti e a trovare un equilibrio indipendentemente dal ambiente in cui ti trovi. Che è questo di cui hai bisogno secondo me.


----------



## oro.blu (20 Novembre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> per come la vedo io il "sai caro..." ad un marito andrebbe fatto prima...
> 
> e se posso permettermi di aggiungere LO SPECIALE E' ESSERE NORMALE


nel mio caso il "prima" NON ESISTE, non era contemplato. Al di là delle fantasie sessuali che credo ( e dico credo, perché a questo punto, magari ce anche chi non ne ha) che sia normale averne e non sia fondamentale dichiararle al partner, il mio tradimento è nato, cresciuto e morto in tre giorni.


----------



## Falcor (20 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Non so cosa mi abbia detto il cervello. Alle volte faccio cose di cui mi pento. ecco appunto *mi pento. *


Ti capisco, anche io ieri ho mangiato tutto il barattolo di nutella e si, ho sbagliato e mi pento 

Comunque scherzi a parte, nonostante all'inizio son stato uno di quelli che più non ci poteva passare sopra a quello che hai fatto (ma ho troppe cose irrisolte ancora dentro di me e certe cose mi fanno ancora male anche solo a leggerle), ora inizio a comprenderti meglio. Ma anche perché negli ultimi post stai esternando meglio tutto quello che è stato il post incontro. Resto dell'idea che non sia un bene per te venirti a dire che è stata solo una esperienza e blablabla, ma meriti rispetto per come ti stai prendendo le tue responsabilità e soprattutto perché hai capito che è stato un errore. Molti non si prendon la briga di farlo e avanti così senza pensieri.

Però oro, leggere che non è tradimento perché non è contato nulla non si può sentì eh


----------



## Anonimo1523 (20 Novembre 2015)

*Non ho detto ciò che devi fare tu.*



oro.blu ha detto:


> Si capisce che stai ancora soffrendo. Ripeto, la mia non è una rivincita. Non so cosa mi abbia detto il cervello. Alle volte faccio cose di cui mi pento. ecco appunto *mi pento. *Non è che se l'ho buttata sul ridere prendendomi in giro significa che agli occhi di chi mi giudica (o giudica i traditori in generale) sia una cosa divertente.
> Ma, rendendomi conto da sola che ho sbagliato, per tua logica, dovrei andare da mio marito e dirgli:
> " sai caro, così non so nemmeno io il perché, mi sono iscritta in un sito d'incontri, dove ho conosciuto un bel giovanotto. Siccome mi piaceva, almeno per foto, ho deciso di incontrarlo e ci sono anche andata a letto...ma caro, non ti preoccupare, non lo rifarò mai più e comunque non è stato alla tua altezza"
> *MA PERCHE' ?? PER CHI?? *Per essere coerente con quello che ho fatto e ferire una persona alla quale comunque tengo molto??  questo prendermi le mie responsabilità davanti a lui a me sembra più un lavarsi la coscienza più che un atto di pentimento... View attachment 10916


Fai quello che credi. La mia storia e la mia situazione è comunque completamente diversa dalla tua.


----------



## oro.blu (20 Novembre 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Oro Saiwa ma hai ingoiato o sputato? Che poi alla fine è il nocciolo della questione sfuggito però ai più.



ne e ne...non è venuto così...si e fatto una s.... sulle mie t.....   ed io ero già con la salviettina umidificata in mano per togliere via "TUTTO" 
Ero già molto schifata. Forse è stato l'ennesimo errore della giornata Ecco o forse no. Arrivata al punto dove avevo detto *ora basta* e dove lui mi ha detto *non penserai mica di lasciarmi così...*è subentrato un attimo di panico e ho pensato, meglio che faccia quel cavolo che gli va e che me ne torno a casa tranquilla... 

Il resto è storia...


----------



## oro.blu (20 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Ti capisco, anche io ieri ho mangiato tutto il barattolo di nutella e si, ho sbagliato e mi pento
> 
> Comunque scherzi a parte, nonostante all'inizio son stato uno di quelli che più non ci poteva passare sopra a quello che hai fatto (ma ho troppe cose irrisolte ancora dentro di me e certe cose mi fanno ancora male anche solo a leggerle), ora inizio a comprenderti meglio. Ma anche perché negli ultimi post stai esternando meglio tutto quello che è stato il post incontro. Resto dell'idea che non sia un bene per te venirti a dire che è stata solo una esperienza e blablabla, ma meriti rispetto per come ti stai prendendo le tue responsabilità e soprattutto perché hai capito che è stato un errore. Molti non si prendon la briga di farlo e avanti così senza pensieri.
> 
> Però oro, leggere che non è tradimento perché non è contato nulla non si può sentì eh


:up:
ACCETTO


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> ne e ne...non è venuto così...si e fatto una s.... sulle mie t.....   ed io ero già con la salviettina umidificata in mano per togliere via "TUTTO"
> Ero già molto schifata. Forse è stato l'ennesimo errore della giornata Ecco o forse no. Arrivata al punto dove avevo detto *ora basta* e dove lui mi ha detto *non penserai mica di lasciarmi così...*è subentrato un attimo di panico e ho pensato, meglio che faccia quel cavolo che gli va e che me ne torno a casa tranquilla...
> 
> Il resto è storia...


Ah. Vabbè.


----------



## oro.blu (20 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Fai quello che credi. La mia storia e la mia situazione è comunque completamente diversa dalla tua.


Si capisce da come lo scrivi. Un po' quello che è capitato a me con lui. Solo che io alla fine l'ho perdonato. Non ho mai pensato che cresciuti i figli me ne sarei andata di casa. Ho solo pensato che dovevo riaverlo tutto per me. Poi che io faccia fatica a dirgli "TI AMO" è vero. Perché ora (non dopo quello che ho fatto io, ma resta valido uguale) la parola "TI AMO" resta troppo grande e troppo lontana da quello che siamo. Due adulti che si vogliono bene, che si divertono assieme, che hanno due figli assieme. Penso spesso che magari un giorno quella parola mi piacerà tornare a dirla.
<3 <3 <3


----------



## oro.blu (20 Novembre 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ah. Vabbè.



....però mi hai dato del biscotto!!!


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Novembre 2015)

Minchia che merda però. Manco una ciucciata di tette, zero, un mezzo pompino ed una sega. Cazzo Saiwa, mi spiace tanto.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (20 Novembre 2015)

*E QUINDI*



oro.blu ha detto:


> Si capisce da come lo scrivi. Un po' quello che è capitato a me con lui. Solo che io alla fine l'ho perdonato. Non ho mai pensato che cresciuti i figli me ne sarei andata di casa. Ho solo pensato che dovevo riaverlo tutto per me. Poi che io faccia fatica a dirgli "TI AMO" è vero. Perché ora (non dopo quello che ho fatto io, ma resta valido uguale) la parola "TI AMO" resta troppo grande e troppo lontana da quello che siamo. Due adulti che si vogliono bene, che si divertono assieme, che hanno due figli assieme. Penso spesso che magari un giorno quella parola mi piacerà tornare a dirla.
> <3 <3 <3


La tua scelta è quella ottimale che tutti dovrebbero seguire. Quindi poi potrei anche io andare a cercare in chat una che non mi da nulla e mi lascia peggio di prima con due bei messaggi su whatsapp. Non mi interessa. Seguo la mia strada.


----------



## Falcor (20 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Penso spesso che magari un giorno quella parola mi piacerà tornare a dirla.
> <3 <3 <3


Tornare a dirla a tuo marito o magari ad un altro uomo? Come la vedi questa ipotesi?


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Si capisce che stai ancora soffrendo. Ripeto, la mia non è una rivincita. Non so cosa mi abbia detto il cervello. Alle volte faccio cose di cui mi pento. ecco appunto *mi pento. *Non è che se l'ho buttata sul ridere prendendomi in giro significa che agli occhi di chi mi giudica (o giudica i traditori in generale) sia una cosa divertente.
> Ma, rendendomi conto da sola che ho sbagliato, per tua logica, dovrei andare da mio marito e dirgli:
> " sai caro, così non so nemmeno io il perché, mi sono iscritta in un sito d'incontri, dove ho conosciuto un bel giovanotto. Siccome mi piaceva, almeno per foto, ho deciso di incontrarlo e ci sono anche andata a letto...ma caro, non ti preoccupare, non lo rifarò mai più e comunque non è stato alla tua altezza"
> *MA PERCHE' ?? PER CHI?? *Per essere coerente con quello che ho fatto e ferire una persona alla quale comunque tengo molto??  questo prendermi le mie responsabilità davanti a lui a me sembra più un lavarsi la coscienza più che un atto di pentimento... View attachment 10916


Apprezzo l'ironia!!!


----------



## oro.blu (20 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Tornare a dirla a tuo marito o magari ad un altro uomo? Come la vedi questa ipotesi?


quando l'ho scritto stavo pensando a mio marito


----------



## Brunetta (20 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> nel mio caso il "prima" NON ESISTE, non era contemplato. Al di là delle fantasie sessuali che credo ( e dico credo, perché a questo punto, magari ce anche chi non ne ha) che sia normale averne e non sia fondamentale dichiararle al partner, il mio tradimento è nato, cresciuto e morto in tre giorni.


A titolo personale. La questione è che per me hai fatto una cosa insensata che sarebbe stata tale anche se tu fossi libera.
Non certo cercare di conoscere via internet, ma farlo in un sito a scopo sessuale e farti coinvolgere in un rapporto di quel tipo.


----------



## oro.blu (20 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A titolo personale. La questione è che per me hai fatto una cosa insensata che sarebbe stata tale anche se tu fossi libera.
> Non certo cercare di conoscere via internet, ma farlo in un sito a scopo sessuale e farti coinvolgere in un rapporto di quel tipo.


non era proprio un sito a scopo sessuale... forse è questo che mi ha fregato... Cappuccetto Rosso travestito da nonna perché si crede il lupo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

ed io il cacciatore che penso di aver preso il lupo e poi scopro che ho tra le mani Cappuccetto Rosso


----------



## Mary The Philips (20 Novembre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> tranquilla, quello del fake è un tormentone che piglia a tutti, pure a me. Ci sono storie che per cultura educazione o vissuto ci sembrano improbabili. E c'è pure ente che viene qui inventando storie per i più disparati motivi. Non te la prendere, Capita.


Sbricio, la vita m'insegna che la creatività della realtà ie fà na pippa alla fantasia, non è il tasso d'improbabilità del caso che muove le mie sensazioni. Mi dico anche che se solo a me pare tutto uno scherzo sicuramente il problema è mio, ma addirittura leggendo l'autrice mi viene da pensare ad un uomo . Non riconosco "femminilità" in quello che dice nonostante i luoghi comuni sulle elucubrazioni mentali della donna di mezza età profusi ad ogni piè sospinto. Non sciò :carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> non era proprio un sito a scopo sessuale... forse è questo che mi ha fregato... Cappuccetto Rosso travestito da nonna perché si crede il lupo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ed io il cacciatore che penso di aver preso il lupo e poi scopro che ho tra le mani Cappuccetto Rosso
> 
> View attachment 10917


Un po' inquietante sta favoletta


----------



## oro.blu (20 Novembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Sbricio, la vita m'insegna che la creatività della realtà ie fà na pippa alla fantasia, non è il tasso d'improbabilità del caso che muove le mie sensazioni. Mi dico anche che se solo a me pare tutto uno scherzo sicuramente il problema è mio, ma addirittura leggendo l'autrice mi viene da pensare ad un uomo . Non riconosco "femminilità" in quello che dice nonostante i luoghi comuni sulle elucubrazioni mentali della donna di mezza età profusi ad ogni piè sospinto. Non sciò :carneval:



un po' maschiaccio lo sono. ho fatto una scuola dove su circa mille iscritti eravamo 20 donne...6 anni in una scuola prettamente maschile, circondata da ragazzi, ho impari a pensare come loro o soccombi!!
Poi mio marito aveva la passione dei GoCart e per altri 6 anni gli ho fatto da meccanico ai box... e lo aiutavo nelle partenze che a quei tempi nella sua categoria (100cc) si facevano a spinta.
E comunque nella vita di tutti i giorni mi trovo meglio con gli uomini che con le donne. Perché si offendono meno se gli dici la verità.


----------



## bettypage (21 Novembre 2015)

Non chiedo riassunti che è meglio (SONO IRONICA)
Ma mi par di capire che Oro ha avuto un colpo di testa e senza rendersi conto è finita a fare sporcellate(passiva e assente) con un ragazzetto. Per me non è tradimento dal momento che la porella non ha goduto, non ha evaso, se tenuta pure i sensi di colpa senza ribaltarli vigliaccamente al marito ma è un castigo piuttosto. Io dico che bisogna esserci portati a tradire altrimenti che supplizio. Ego te absolvo. Stai serena e ridici su.
(Ma poi quanta autoironia per esser donna!)


----------



## PresidentLBJ (21 Novembre 2015)

bettypage ha detto:


> Non chiedo riassunti che è meglio (SONO IRONICA)


Felice Troieri ha una incontro sessuale extraconiugale con Romilda Pulcioni, una donna di facili costumi. Tornato a casa, esprime alla moglie (Milfia Senoni) il proprio disagio: "Ci ho i cojoni che me gratteno che manco li cani". Milfia accompagna il marito dal medico, la cui diagnosi è impietosa e non lascia speranza: "Ahahaha che pirla! Hai le piattole. Sei andato con Romilda, eh?"
Anni dopo, superato lo shock e la crisi coniugale, dopo aver letto sulla newsletter dell'Accademia dei Lincei del vezzo della filologa Lory Del Santo di accoppiarsi solo con giovani virgulti, Milfia s'infoia per l'indicibile ed immorale fantasia sessuale del filone older/young. Per realizzarla si iscrive alla chat del sito "Masha e Orso italian fan club" dove incontra Giustino Rasponi, un giovane neomelodico di Ercolano famoso con lo pseudonimo "Biberon".
L'abile favella di Giustino subito rende torride le chat con Milfia e il cantante propone tosto a Milfia un incontro conoscitivo nel bar del Guglielmotel di Bergamo "per un caffè". Lì la situazione trascende: Milvia e Giustino finiscono a letto, ma l'inesperienza e la spocchia di Giustino rompono l'incantesimo e anche i coglioni a Milfia, la quale rimedia solo una ravanata di tette. A questo punto Giustino, messo di fronte alle proprie inconsistenze, scoppia in una crisi di pianto e capricci che Milfia riuscirà abilmente a sedare con latte, Plasmon, una pompa senza ingoio e la (falsissima) promessa che Babbo Natale porterà a Giustino tutti i personaggi degli Avengers, incluso Hulk che tira le madonne. Così rassicurato, Giustino si addormenta e Milfia si defila dal motel lasciando all'amante il conto da pagare, una macchia di rossetto sul collo e un Natale di merda.
Inquadratura su Bergamo alta, campo lungo, titoli di coda.


----------



## danny (21 Novembre 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Felice Troieri ha una incontro sessuale extraconiugale con Romilda Pulcioni, una donna di facili costumi. Tornato a casa, esprime alla moglie (Milfia Senoni) il proprio disagio: "Ci ho i cojoni che me gratteno che manco li cani". Milfia accompagna il marito dal medico, la cui diagnosi è impietosa e non lascia speranza: "Ahahaha che pirla! Hai le piattole. Sei andato con Romilda, eh?"
> Anni dopo, superato lo shock e la crisi coniugale, dopo aver letto sulla newsletter dell'Accademia dei Lincei del vezzo della filologa Lory Del Santo di accoppiarsi solo con giovani virgulti, Milfia s'infoia per l'indicibile ed immorale fantasia sessuale del filone older/young. Per realizzarla si iscrive alla chat del sito "Masha e Orso italian fan club" dove incontra Giustino Rasponi, un giovane neomelodico di Ercolano famoso con lo pseudonimo "Biberon".
> L'abile favella di Giustino subito rende torride le chat con Milfia e il cantante propone tosto a Milfia un incontro conoscitivo nel bar del Guglielmotel di Bergamo "per un caffè". Lì la situazione trascende: Milvia e Giustino finiscono a letto, ma l'inesperienza e la spocchia di Giustino rompono l'incantesimo e anche i coglioni a Milfia, la quale rimedia solo una ravanata di tette. A questo punto Giustino, messo di fronte alle proprie inconsistenze, scoppia in una crisi di pianto e capricci che Milfia riuscirà abilmente a sedare con latte, Plasmon, una pompa senza ingoio e la (falsissima) promessa che Babbo Natale porterà a Giustino tutti i personaggi degli Avengers, incluso Hulk che tira le madonne. Così rassicurato, Giustino si addormenta e Milfia si defila dal motel lasciando all'amante il conto da pagare, una macchia di rossetto sul collo e un Natale di merda.
> Inquadratura su Bergamo alta, campo lungo, titoli di coda.


Bel riassunto!!!!!!


----------



## bettypage (21 Novembre 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Felice Troieri ha una incontro sessuale extraconiugale con Romilda Pulcioni, una donna di facili costumi. Tornato a casa, esprime alla moglie (Milfia Senoni) il proprio disagio: "Ci ho i cojoni che me gratteno che manco li cani". Milfia accompagna il marito dal medico, la cui diagnosi è impietosa e non lascia speranza: "Ahahaha che pirla! Hai le piattole. Sei andato con Romilda, eh?"
> Anni dopo, superato lo shock e la crisi coniugale, dopo aver letto sulla newsletter dell'Accademia dei Lincei del vezzo della filologa Lory Del Santo di accoppiarsi solo con giovani virgulti, Milfia s'infoia per l'indicibile ed immorale fantasia sessuale del filone older/young. Per realizzarla si iscrive alla chat del sito "Masha e Orso italian fan club" dove incontra Giustino Rasponi, un giovane neomelodico di Ercolano famoso con lo pseudonimo "Biberon".
> L'abile favella di Giustino subito rende torride le chat con Milfia e il cantante propone tosto a Milfia un incontro conoscitivo nel bar del Guglielmotel di Bergamo "per un caffè". Lì la situazione trascende: Milvia e Giustino finiscono a letto, ma l'inesperienza e la spocchia di Giustino rompono l'incantesimo e anche i coglioni a Milfia, la quale rimedia solo una ravanata di tette. A questo punto Giustino, messo di fronte alle proprie inconsistenze, scoppia in una crisi di pianto e capricci che Milfia riuscirà abilmente a sedare con latte, Plasmon, una pompa senza ingoio e la (falsissima) promessa che Babbo Natale porterà a Giustino tutti i personaggi degli Avengers, incluso Hulk che tira le madonne. Così rassicurato, Giustino si addormenta e Milfia si defila dal motel lasciando all'amante il conto da pagare, una macchia di rossetto sul collo e un Natale di merda.
> Inquadratura su Bergamo alta, campo lungo, titoli di coda.


Grazie President. Mi ero persa l antefatto con piattole annesse, il che, rende ancora più giustificato il gesto insensato di Milfia


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Novembre 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Felice Troieri ha una incontro sessuale extraconiugale con Romilda Pulcioni, una donna di facili costumi. Tornato a casa, esprime alla moglie (Milfia Senoni) il proprio disagio: "*Ci ho i cojoni che me gratteno che manco li cani".* Milfia accompagna il marito dal medico, la cui diagnosi è impietosa e non lascia speranza: "Ahahaha che pirla! Hai le piattole. Sei andato con Romilda, eh?"
> Anni dopo, superato lo shock e la crisi coniugale, dopo aver letto sulla newsletter dell'Accademia dei Lincei del vezzo della filologa Lory Del Santo di accoppiarsi solo con giovani virgulti, Milfia s'infoia per l'indicibile ed immorale fantasia sessuale del filone older/young. Per realizzarla si iscrive alla chat del sito "Masha e Orso italian fan club" dove incontra Giustino Rasponi, un giovane neomelodico di Ercolano famoso con lo pseudonimo "Biberon".
> L'abile favella di Giustino subito rende torride le chat con Milfia e il cantante propone tosto a Milfia un incontro conoscitivo nel bar del Guglielmotel di Bergamo "per un caffè". Lì la situazione trascende: Milvia e Giustino finiscono a letto, ma l'inesperienza e la spocchia di Giustino rompono l'incantesimo e anche i coglioni a Milfia, la quale rimedia solo una ravanata di tette. A questo punto Giustino, messo di fronte alle proprie inconsistenze, scoppia in una crisi di pianto e capricci che Milfia riuscirà abilmente a sedare con latte, Plasmon, una pompa senza ingoio e la (falsissima) promessa che Babbo Natale porterà a Giustino tutti i personaggi degli Avengers, incluso Hulk che tira le madonne. Così rassicurato, Giustino si addormenta e Milfia si defila dal motel lasciando all'amante il conto da pagare, una macchia di rossetto sul collo e un Natale di merda.
> Inquadratura su Bergamo alta, campo lungo, titoli di coda.


Me che se de Fuligno!!!!?????


----------



## bettypage (21 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Me che se de Fuligno!!!!?????


È una licenza poetica del President, gli piaceva più Bergamo con le sue foschie


----------



## free (21 Novembre 2015)

che bel riassunto


----------



## oro.blu (21 Novembre 2015)

bettypage ha detto:


> Non chiedo riassunti che è meglio (SONO IRONICA)
> Ma mi par di capire che Oro ha avuto un colpo di testa e senza rendersi conto è finita a fare sporcellate(passiva e assente) con un ragazzetto. Per me non è tradimento dal momento che la porella non ha goduto, non ha evaso, se tenuta pure i sensi di colpa senza ribaltarli vigliaccamente al marito ma è un castigo piuttosto. Io dico che bisogna esserci portati a tradire altrimenti che supplizio. Ego te absolvo. Stai serena e ridici su.
> (Ma poi quanta autoironia per esser donna!)



grazie betty...se ti sei letta tutto, Quanta pazienza!!! 
Avevo bisogno di "vomitare" addosso a qualcuno il disagio per quanto avevo compiuto. Anche ammettendo che sono una imbecille. Lo sfogo mi è servito. ed ora sono un po' più serena. Ho ancora molti dubbi sul perché ho fatto questa cavolata, spero di capirli o di seppellirli. sono brava a fare il funerale a persone e situazioni.


----------



## oro.blu (21 Novembre 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Felice Troieri ha una incontro sessuale extraconiugale con Romilda Pulcioni, una donna di facili costumi. Tornato a casa, esprime alla moglie (Milfia Senoni) il proprio disagio: "Ci ho i cojoni che me gratteno che manco li cani". Milfia accompagna il marito dal medico, la cui diagnosi è impietosa e non lascia speranza: "Ahahaha che pirla! Hai le piattole. Sei andato con Romilda, eh?"
> Anni dopo, superato lo shock e la crisi coniugale, dopo aver letto sulla newsletter dell'Accademia dei Lincei del vezzo della filologa Lory Del Santo di accoppiarsi solo con giovani virgulti, Milfia s'infoia per l'indicibile ed immorale fantasia sessuale del filone older/young. Per realizzarla si iscrive alla chat del sito "Masha e Orso italian fan club" dove incontra Giustino Rasponi, un giovane neomelodico di Ercolano famoso con lo pseudonimo "Biberon".
> L'abile favella di Giustino subito rende torride le chat con Milfia e il cantante propone tosto a Milfia un incontro conoscitivo nel bar del Guglielmotel di Bergamo "per un caffè". Lì la situazione trascende: Milvia e Giustino finiscono a letto, ma l'inesperienza e la spocchia di Giustino rompono l'incantesimo e anche i coglioni a Milfia, la quale rimedia solo una ravanata di tette. A questo punto Giustino, messo di fronte alle proprie inconsistenze, scoppia in una crisi di pianto e capricci che Milfia riuscirà abilmente a sedare con latte, Plasmon, una pompa senza ingoio e la (falsissima) promessa che Babbo Natale porterà a Giustino tutti i personaggi degli Avengers, incluso Hulk che tira le madonne. Così rassicurato, Giustino si addormenta e Milfia si defila dal motel lasciando all'amante il conto da pagare, una macchia di rossetto sul collo e un Natale di merda.
> Inquadratura su Bergamo alta, campo lungo, titoli di coda.



:up::up:  Bellissima, l'hai raccontata meglio di me!!! Assistevi il tutto da lontano??....Mi fai morire!!!


----------



## Falcor (21 Novembre 2015)

Oro la prossima volta che hai st'impulsi fai dei muffin e mandaceli. A me van bene con le scagliette di cioccolato. Mi dai l'idea di una brava ai fornelli.


----------



## bettypage (21 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> grazie betty...se ti sei letta tutto, Quanta pazienza!!!
> Avevo bisogno di "vomitare" addosso a qualcuno il disagio per quanto avevo compiuto. Anche ammettendo che sono una imbecille. Lo sfogo mi è servito. ed ora sono un po' più serena. Ho ancora molti dubbi sul perché ho fatto questa cavolata, spero di capirli o di seppellirli. sono brava a fare il funerale a persone e situazioni.


Che poi sono pezzi di viaggio che ognuno deve far con se stesso, siamo coppie ma pur sempre individui in trasformazione, con luci e ombre anche a noi sconosciute, e se ti è servito a conoscerti meglio va bene così.
P.s. qui mi sa che si fa terapia di gruppo tutti. Un bacio


----------



## bettypage (21 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Oro la prossima volta che hai st'impulsi fai dei muffin e mandaceli. A me van bene con le scagliette di cioccolato. Mi dai l'idea di una brava ai fornelli.


Ma te pensi sempre al cibo? daltronde cobo e sesso van di pari passo


----------



## Falcor (21 Novembre 2015)

Eh  betty mi piace magnà lo ammetto  Da quando avevo due donne che cucinavano per me ora devo cucinare da solo e la mia alimentazione ne risente pesantemente 

E comunque non mi hai risposto ancora. Come la fai pasta e patate?


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Eh  betty mi piace magnà lo ammetto  Da quando avevo due donne che cucinavano per me ora devo cucinare da solo e la mia alimentazione ne risente pesantemente
> 
> E comunque non mi hai risposto ancora. Come la fai pasta e patate?


Pasta, patate e rucola?? Slurp, buone


----------



## Falcor (21 Novembre 2015)

Ma come la rucola nella pasta e patate????  Via dai fornelli donna


----------



## oro.blu (21 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Oro la prossima volta che hai st'impulsi fai dei muffin e mandaceli. A me van bene con le scagliette di cioccolato. Mi dai l'idea di una brava ai fornelli.


BECCATA !!!


----------



## oro.blu (21 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Ma come la rucola nella pasta e patate????  Via dai fornelli donna


Io pasta e patate non ho mai fatto, però se vuoi ti preparo risotto con Treviso e salsiccia


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Io pasta e patate non ho mai fatto, però se vuoi ti preparo risotto con Treviso e salsiccia


E' una roba del sud, principalmente. Tra l'altro non la rimangio da secoli. Però non ero un fan manco prima.


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Ma come la rucola nella pasta e patate????  Via dai fornelli donna


la rucola fa benissimo, mangiala, provale e vedrai non te ne pentirai, oh mai son bravissima a cucinare :mexican:


----------



## oro.blu (21 Novembre 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E' una roba del sud, principalmente. Tra l'altro non la rimangio da secoli. Però non ero un fan manco prima.



:up:
io sono quasi crucca :rotfl::rotflerò di solito al sud si mangia bene, non dirlo così che sembra una ciofeca


----------



## bettypage (21 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Eh  betty mi piace magnà lo ammetto  Da quando avevo due donne che cucinavano per me ora devo cucinare da solo e la mia alimentazione ne risente pesantemente
> 
> E comunque non mi hai risposto ancora. Come la fai pasta e patate?


Perchè manco io la so fare. Il mio forte sono i dolci e la pizza


----------



## oro.blu (21 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Oro la prossima volta che hai st'impulsi fai dei muffin e mandaceli. A me van bene con le scagliette di cioccolato. Mi dai l'idea di una brava ai fornelli.





Falcor ha detto:


> Eh  betty mi piace magnà lo ammetto  Da quando avevo due donne che cucinavano per me ora devo cucinare da solo e la mia alimentazione ne risente pesantemente
> 
> E comunque non mi hai risposto ancora. Come la fai pasta e patate?





Fiammetta ha detto:


> Pasta, patate e rucola?? Slurp, buone





bettypage ha detto:


> Perchè manco io la so fare. Il mio forte sono i dolci e la pizza



hahaha Falcor, mi sa che la pasta con le patate qui la sai fare solo tu almeno per quanto riguarda le donnine presenti...e tra gli altri uomini penso che preferiscano pasta e "patata" :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: (scusa!)

....ti mando i muffin...con le gocce di cioccolato...ci vuoi anche le pere??


----------



## Brunetta (21 Novembre 2015)

bettypage ha detto:


> Perchè manco io la so fare. Il mio forte sono i dolci e la pizza


Non per semplificare, ma pasta e patate si fa con pasta e patate. L'unica difficoltà è fare le patate della misura giusta per il tempo di cottura della pasta. Si può risolvere cuocendo la pasta a parte e poi aggiungerla alla zuppa di patate.


----------



## ologramma (21 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non per semplificare, ma pasta e patate si fa con pasta e patate. L'unica difficoltà è fare le patate della misura giusta per il tempo di cottura della pasta. Si può risolvere cuocendo la pasta a parte e poi aggiungerla alla zuppa di patate.


io è una cosa che mi piace mangiare una volta a settimana durante l'inverno e variare anche con pasta e lenticchie , pasta e broccoli e altre .La mia signora le fa molto brodose , non cucino io ma delle volte vedo quando la fa, inizio nella casseruola si mette un po d'aglio e olio si fa un po soffriggere e quando è si aggiunge pomodoro si lascia un po insaporire e quindi si aggiunge acqua a piacere, dopo una decina di minuti si aggiungono i tocchetti di patate e si rilascia sul fuoco per cuocierli quindi quando è ora si mette la pasta una grattata di pecorino romano e si mangia.
Ricordo mia nonna che usava lo stesso procedimento per tutte comunque variava il tempo di cottura delle patate, zucchine, broccoli  per altra minestre altri procedimenti.


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non per semplificare, ma pasta e patate si fa con pasta e patate*. L'unica difficoltà è fare le patate della misura giusta per il tempo di cottura *della pasta. Si può risolvere cuocendo la pasta a parte e poi aggiungerla alla zuppa di patate.


Esatto


----------



## Falcor (21 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Io pasta e patate non ho mai fatto, però se vuoi ti preparo risotto con Treviso e salsiccia ����


Eh non mi piace il riso, ma amo la salsiccia. Se me la fai col sugo accetto l'invito a pranzo. Io porto i babà e le sfogliatelle (da buon terrone napoletano) 



Joey Blow ha detto:


> E' una roba del sud, principalmente..


Beh sono del sud ergo 



Fiammetta ha detto:


> la rucola fa benissimo, mangiala, provale e vedrai non te ne pentirai, oh mai son bravissima a cucinare :mexican:


No io non mangio ciò che è verde  Tranne i piselli. Verdura e affini zero proprio.



bettypage ha detto:


> Perchè manco io la so fare. Il mio forte sono i dolci e la pizza


Ok voglio un tiramisù, dopo averlo provato avrai il responso e SOLO allora potrai dire che i dolci son il tuo forte 



oro.blu ha detto:


> hahaha Falcor, mi sa che la pasta con le patate qui la sai fare solo tu almeno per quanto riguarda le donnine presenti...
> ....ti mando i muffin...con le gocce di cioccolato...ci vuoi anche le pere??


No senza pere, e guarda che se me li prometti poi li voglio eh, col cibo son capriccioso  Ecomunque no, io non la so fare pasta e patate, sti giorni che son a casa da mamma prendo al volo lezioni di cucina (sigh).



Brunetta ha detto:


> Non per semplificare, ma pasta e patate si fa con pasta e patate. L'unica difficoltà è fare le patate della misura giusta per il tempo di cottura della pasta. Si può risolvere cuocendo la pasta a parte e poi aggiungerla alla zuppa di patate.


Sul forum ho "paura" di due persone, una è lei 



ologramma ha detto:


> io è una cosa che mi piace mangiare una volta a settimana durante l'inverno e variare anche con *pasta e lenticchie* ,*La mia signora le fa molto brodose* ,


Andremmo daccordo io e te a tavola mi sa 

Anche a me piace molto pasta e lenticchie, altra cosa che non so preparare e non mangio mai anche se di recente ho preso le lenticchie e sto imparando a prepararle.

Le lenticchie le preferisco brodose anche io mentre pasta e patate no, il sugo deve essere più denso.


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Eh non mi piace il riso, ma amo la salsiccia. Se me la fai col sugo accetto l'invito a pranzo. Io porto i babà e le sfogliatelle (da buon terrone napoletano)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Male molto male  Vai a lezione da Simy


----------



## Falcor (21 Novembre 2015)

Esattamente per quale delle risposte devo andare a lezione?


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Esattamente per quale delle risposte devo andare a lezione?


Per quella sulle verdure ( verdi) che NON mangi


----------



## perplesso (21 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Esattamente per quale delle risposte devo andare a lezione?


che ne dici di fare una capatina nella Stanzetta per la Cucina?    potrebbero esserci degli spunti di discussione interessanti


----------



## Falcor (21 Novembre 2015)

Ci son stato perplesso ma non ho visto molta partecipazione


----------



## Brunetta (21 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> che ne dici di fare una capatina nella Stanzetta per la Cucina?    potrebbero esserci degli spunti di discussione interessanti


Sblocca le discussioni, però.


----------



## oro.blu (21 Novembre 2015)

attenzione sta diventando una discussione tra massaie...ci cacciano via  Comunque io sono abbastanza brava. Questi li ho preparati per la festa della mamma di questo anno,

sembrano grandi ma in realtà bisogna tener conto che degli asparagi ci sono solo le punte...da sx rosa di pancetta e taleggio con pasta sfoglia - pambrioces (fatto in casa) con cotechino salsa tartara e brasiliana - punte di asparago con speck e grana... ora se riuscite a dormire senza pensarci...buonanotte!!!


----------



## perplesso (21 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Ci son stato perplesso ma non ho visto molta partecipazione





Brunetta ha detto:


> Sblocca le discussioni, però.


perchè siamo un forum di cuochi timidi.

ditemi che cosa volete che vi sblocchi


----------



## oro.blu (21 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> che ne dici di fare una capatina nella Stanzetta per la Cucina?    potrebbero esserci degli spunti di discussione interessanti



ho me l'ero persa questa...
Stanzetta della cucina....carino, come affascinare gli uomini con il cibo...ne so qualcosa...


----------



## Falcor (21 Novembre 2015)

Oro sei consapevole che d'ora in avanti ti leverò l'anima per avere i muffin vero?


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> attenzione sta diventando una discussione tra massaie...ci cacciano via  Comunque io sono abbastanza brava. Questi li ho preparati per la festa della mamma di questo anno,
> 
> sembrano grandi ma in realtà bisogna tener conto che degli asparagi ci sono solo le punte...da sx rosa di pancetta e taleggio con pasta sfoglia - pambrioces (fatto in casa) con cotechino salsa tartara e brasiliana - punte di asparago con speck e grana... ora se riuscite a dormire senza pensarci...buonanotte!!!
> 
> ...


Finger food !!!! Buoni


----------



## oro.blu (21 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Oro sei consapevole che d'ora in avanti ti leverò l'anima per avere i muffin vero?



troverò il modo per farteli avere :bacissimo:


----------



## Falcor (21 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> sembrano grandi ma in realtà bisogna tener conto che degli asparagi ci sono solo le punte...da sx rosa di pancetta e taleggio con pasta sfoglia - pambrioces (fatto in casa) con cotechino salsa tartara e brasiliana - punte di asparago con speck e grana... ora se riuscite a dormire senza pensarci...buonanotte!!!


Allora: non mangio gli asparagi, nè il taleggio, non mangio il cotechino e la salsa tartara e sicuramente non quella brasiliana (manco so che roba è). Speck nisba e la grana non mi fa impazzire  Io dormo tranquillo :condom:


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Allora: non mangio gli asparagi, nè il taleggio, non mangio il cotechino e la salsa tartara e sicuramente non quella brasiliana (manco so che roba è). Speck nisba e la grana non mi fa impazzire  Io dormo tranquillo :condom:


Ooooooohhhh My God, mi fai venire voglia di sculacciarti !!!!!!


----------



## Ryoga74 (21 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ooooooohhhh My God, mi fai venire voglia di sculacciarti !!!!!!



:rotfl:


----------



## Falcor (21 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> :rotfl:


Ma come Ryo, da te mi aspettavo solidarietà maschile 

Stanotte wall-e deve mangiarti tutte le scarpe :carneval:


----------



## Ryoga74 (21 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Ma come Ryo, da te mi aspettavo solidarietà maschile
> 
> Stanotte wall-e deve mangiarti tutte le scarpe :carneval:


mi spiace mio caro ma io sono quel tipo di persona che se mi convinci che è commestibile e me la metti sul piatto, ti mangio anche una scarpa  mangio tutto, anzi la mia curiosità in fatto di cibi nuovi o comunque a me sconosciuti esalta il mio altrimenti non eccelso appetito


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> mi spiace mio caro ma io sono quel tipo di persona che se mi convinci che è commestibile e me la metti sul piatto, ti mangio anche una scarpa  mangio tutto, anzi la mia curiosità in fatto di cibi nuovi o comunque a me sconosciuti esalta il mio altrimenti non eccelso appetito


Oh tu si che sei l'orgoglio di mamma  Assaggi tutto, bravo !!!!


----------



## oro.blu (22 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Allora: non mangio gli asparagi, nè il taleggio, non mangio il cotechino e la salsa tartara e sicuramente non quella brasiliana (manco so che roba è). Speck nisba e la grana non mi fa impazzire  Io dormo tranquillo :condom:





Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ooooooohhhh My God, mi fai venire voglia di sculacciarti !!!!!!



si è tremendo quest'uomo... mangia solo muffin wafer cioccolata e pane salato...e poi i legumi li compra in scatola, mi sa che è un "terrone" a metà


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> si è tremendo quest'uomo... mangia solo muffin wafer cioccolata e pane salato...e poi i legumi li compra in scatola, mi sa che è un "terrone" a metà


:rotfl: Eh mi sa pure a me


----------



## oro.blu (22 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> mi spiace mio caro ma io sono quel tipo di persona che se mi convinci che è commestibile e me la metti sul piatto, ti mangio anche una scarpa  mangio tutto, anzi la mia curiosità in fatto di cibi nuovi o comunque a me sconosciuti esalta il mio altrimenti non eccelso appetito



ti appoggio...ecco perché ogni tanto devo fare l'auto penitenza dietetica a regime calorico 0...
   HO FAMEEEEE....


----------



## Fantastica (22 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> volevo capire se era normale una cosa del genere, cioè trovare uno in chat che si spaccia per adone e trovarsi una mezza cartuccia...però poi la discussine ha divagato nei più impensati lidi ed io comunque ho capito che sono stata una "pollastra" (nel senso di sciocca, stupida, avventata, ingenua....)
> Altrimenti cosa state a discutere qui??


Ciao oro.blu!

Ho una discreta esperienza di incontri una botta e via, ma non mi sono mai capitati in chat. Anzi, non so nemmeno cosa siano le chat, a dire il vero.
I posti migliori per levarsi gli sfizi sono i forum e Second Life. Perché? Perché in entrambi i casi si parla sempre di qualcosa d'altro ed è parlando di qualcosa che non sia sesso che capisci se chi hai incontrato possa essere interessante o debbe essere scartato, e lo capisci dall'approccio verbale: io per esempio elimino all'istante chi non sa scrivere correttamente, chi sbava, chi parla subito di sesso e chi parla di sesso in genere: dei 5 incontri (di cui uno ripetuto tre volte nell'arco di un anno) che mi sono capitati, solo uno non è stato granché, però si è impegnato e si capiva che si sarebbe impegnato. Certo, su un forum e in SL non hai idea della fisicità dell'altro, e questo poi dipende da come sei tu, cioè se per te è essenziale o meno l'aspetto fisico. Una foto comunque si può sempre mandare previo appuntamento, se e solo se la fase dell'approccio verbale, se si verifica, ti aggrada. Il bello di SL è che puoi farlo virtualmente prima, e lì intuisci bene come potrebbe essere nella realtà. A me son capitati un ragazzo di 27 anni (quello con cui si è ripetuta la cosa), un medico di 45 (il peggiore), un avvocato di 37, un industriale figlio di papà di 38, un fisico nucleare di 52. Come vedi, il range di età è vario. Io ho 50 anni suonati, per la cronaca. E con il ventisettenne ci sono andata che ne avevo 47.


----------



## oro.blu (22 Novembre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ciao oro.blu!
> 
> Ho una discreta esperienza di incontri una botta e via, ma non mi sono mai capitati in chat. Anzi, non so nemmeno cosa siano le chat, a dire il vero.
> I posti migliori per levarsi gli sfizi sono i forum e Second Life. Perché? Perché in entrambi i casi si parla sempre di qualcosa d'altro ed è parlando di qualcosa che non sia sesso che capisci se chi hai incontrato possa essere interessante o debbe essere scartato, e lo capisci dall'approccio verbale: io per esempio elimino all'istante chi non sa scrivere correttamente, chi sbava, chi parla subito di sesso e chi parla di sesso in genere: dei 5 incontri (di cui uno ripetuto tre volte nell'arco di un anno) che mi sono capitati, solo uno non è stato granché, però si è impegnato e si capiva che si sarebbe impegnato. Certo, su un forum e in SL non hai idea della fisicità dell'altro, e questo poi dipende da come sei tu, cioè se per te è essenziale o meno l'aspetto fisico. Una foto comunque si può sempre mandare previo appuntamento, se e solo se la fase dell'approccio verbale, se si verifica, ti aggrada. Il bello di SL è che puoi farlo virtualmente prima, e lì intuisci bene come potrebbe essere nella realtà. A me son capitati un ragazzo di 27 anni (quello con cui si è ripetuta la cosa), un medico di 45 (il peggiore), un avvocato di 37, un industriale figlio di papà di 38, un fisico nucleare di 52. Come vedi, il range di età è vario. Io ho 50 anni suonati, per la cronaca. E con il ventisettenne ci sono andata che ne avevo 47.


Ho sbagliato tutto i modi i tempi il posto. Sono un vero disastro. 
In realtà volevo trovare un posto come questo dove trovare un po' di sfogo. qualcuno che mi ascolta, ci sono arrivata troppo tardi. 
Perché so bene che ciò che ho fatto non collima assolutamente con quello che cerco. e che nonostante tutto sono SOLA.
Mio marito, i miei figli, non ho dubbio che mi vogliano bene ma per loro io sono quella forte, quella che non ha bisogno quella che si arrangia. La colonna della famiglia.
Questa colonna ha le fondamenta poco solide e si stanno sbriciolando... Ho paura, paura di rimanere sola. I miei figli, veramente, fra poco prenderanno il volo. Con mia madre e mia sorella non ho mai avuto un buon rapporto. I miei amici, in realtà, sono gli amici di mio marito... Se un giorno mio marito ritrovasse "la stronza" e scoprisse che in realtà a sempre amato lei, o trovasse qualcun altra (visto che comunque, al contrario di me) è un uomo affascinante e che riesce sempre a risultare simpatico. Cosa mi rimarrebbe?? NULLA. 
Ho paura di questa cosa. 
Volevo aggiungere che nella vita di tutti i giorni questi sentimenti non riesco ad esternalizzarli. mi faccio vedere sempre allegra. Cerco di trovare per tutti sempre il lato bello dalla situazione... e come se fossi trasparente


----------



## Falcor (22 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> e che nonostante tutto sono SOLA.
> 
> (visto che comunque, *al contrario di me) è un uomo affascinante* e che riesce sempre a risultare simpatico. Cosa mi rimarrebbe?? NULLA.
> Ho paura di questa cosa.
> Volevo aggiungere che nella vita di tutti i giorni questi sentimenti non riesco ad esternalizzarli. mi faccio vedere sempre allegra. Cerco di trovare per tutti sempre il lato bello dalla situazione... e come se fossi trasparente


Allora oro...

Sul sentirti sola ci siamo e si è capito. Lì ci si può lavorare e puoi crearti anche nel tuo piccolo paesello o comunque in zona un gruppo da frequentare iscrivendoti ad una associazione o cose simili.

Per la parte in neretto ho una mia teoria affinata man mano che hai scritto. Dici che lui è affascinante e tu no. Non conosco tuo marito e non lo metto in dubbio però secondo me ti butti troppo giù. Io son l'esempio perfetto di quello che a primo colpo ti ha attaccato per il tuo gesto e son sincero, ti trovavo molto superficiale leggendo i tuoi primi post. Ma alla lunga man mano che hai iniziato ad esternare meglio le tue sensazioni e a mostrare altri lati di te ho iniziato a capire che nascondevi un mondo e sei una persona tutt'altro che superficiale. Forse il tuo problema è quello di non riuscire a primo impatto a legare con le persone, hai bisogno di tempo per mostrare ciò che sei. In un forum risulta più facile farlo e il tempo è di aiuto. Nella vita reale invece spesso basta un primo impatto negativo e molti non danno una seconda opportunità oppure restano arroccati nelle loro convinzioni. Magari la mamma dell'amico di tuo figlio vedeva una donnina sciocca e ne sparlava alle spalle, magari perché era solo invidiosa. Ma un'altra mamma meno superficiale magari ti avrebbe conosciuta meglio e avreste legato per davvero. Per questo non devi mollare al primo tentativo, continua a conoscer persone nuove. Prima o poi conoscerai gente brava e in gamba e ti daranno la possibilità di farti conoscere. E se la forza e la felicità che dici di mostrare inizieranno ad esser reali più che solo recitate sarà tutto un altro vivere. E poi cavolo basterebbe bombardarli dei tuoi manicaretti e li prendi per la gola 

ps: stanotte ho sognato la torta agli smartis, cattiva oro, cattiva


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Ho sbagliato tutto i modi i tempi il posto. Sono un vero disastro.
> In realtà volevo trovare un posto come questo dove trovare un po' di sfogo. qualcuno che mi ascolta, ci sono arrivata troppo tardi.
> *Perché so bene che ciò che ho fatto non collima assolutamente con quello che cerco.* e che nonostante tutto sono SOLA.
> Mio marito, i miei figli, non ho dubbio che mi vogliano bene ma per loro io sono quella forte, quella che non ha bisogno quella che si arrangia. La colonna della famiglia.
> ...


*Credo che non collimi soprattutto con ciò che realmente sei*, che spieghi bene subito dopo. Non posso esserti di aiuto riguardo alla solitudine perché non la temo, generalmente la amo e la ricerco, quindi ti porterei fuori strada.


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Allora oro...
> 
> Sul sentirti sola ci siamo e si è capito. Lì ci si può lavorare e puoi crearti anche nel tuo piccolo paesello o comunque in zona un gruppo da frequentare iscrivendoti ad una associazione o cose simili.
> 
> ...


ah Ah ah ah ah ah ma sei un Golosone


----------



## Falcor (22 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ah Ah ah ah ah ah ma sei un Golosone


Hai detto che sei al massimo la mia sorella maggiore, quindi dovresti saperlo bene


----------



## Brunetta (22 Novembre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ciao oro.blu!
> 
> Ho una discreta esperienza di incontri una botta e via, ma non mi sono mai capitati in chat. Anzi, non so nemmeno cosa siano le chat, a dire il vero.
> I posti migliori per levarsi gli sfizi sono i forum e Second Life. Perché? Perché in entrambi i casi si parla sempre di qualcosa d'altro ed è parlando di qualcosa che non sia sesso che capisci se chi hai incontrato possa essere interessante o debbe essere scartato, e lo capisci dall'approccio verbale: io per esempio elimino all'istante chi non sa scrivere correttamente, chi sbava, chi parla subito di sesso e chi parla di sesso in genere: dei 5 incontri (di cui uno ripetuto tre volte nell'arco di un anno) che mi sono capitati, solo uno non è stato granché, però si è impegnato e si capiva che si sarebbe impegnato. Certo, su un forum e in SL non hai idea della fisicità dell'altro, e questo poi dipende da come sei tu, cioè se per te è essenziale o meno l'aspetto fisico. Una foto comunque si può sempre mandare previo appuntamento, se e solo se la fase dell'approccio verbale, se si verifica, ti aggrada. Il bello di SL è che puoi farlo virtualmente prima, e lì intuisci bene come potrebbe essere nella realtà. A me son capitati un ragazzo di 27 anni (quello con cui si è ripetuta la cosa), un medico di 45 (il peggiore), un avvocato di 37, un industriale figlio di papà di 38, un fisico nucleare di 52. Come vedi, il range di età è vario. Io ho 50 anni suonati, per la cronaca. E con il ventisettenne ci sono andata che ne avevo 47.


Non me lo sarei mai aspettato!
Che cose da poveretti.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ah Ah ah ah ah ah ma sei un Golosone



Vai a fare volontariato. Tanto lo hai già fatto.


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Hai detto che sei al massimo la mia sorella maggiore, quindi dovresti saperlo bene


Ne conosco un altro che è golosissimo per la cioccolata


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vai a fare volontariato. Tanto lo hai già fatto.


Ma sai che i dolci non mi garbano tanto?  al limite i dolci al cucchiaio ... E non amo particolarmente la cioccolata


----------



## oro.blu (22 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> *Credo che non collimi soprattutto con ciò che realmente sei*, che spieghi bene subito dopo. Non posso esserti di aiuto riguardo alla solitudine perché non la temo, generalmente la amo e la ricerco, quindi ti porterei fuori strada.


...cioè trasparente...allora non ho nessuna speranza di uscirne.


----------



## sienne (22 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non me lo sarei mai aspettato!
> Che cose da poveretti.



Ciao

è semplicemente un approccio al sesso senza progettualità di alcun tipo,
ma solo fine a se stesso ... per quello che percepisco, sempre più persone cercano sesso senza implicazioni. 


sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> ...cioè trasparente...allora non ho nessuna speranza di uscirne.��


Non trasparente  hai sta fissa di esser trasparente, prova a pestare il piede ad uno quando sei a spasso, poi verifichi se lo sei . Non sei trasparente, al contrario sei presente. Ti fai carico appieno del ruolo di moglie e madre e non è ne poco ne scontato. Questo tuo prodigarti e sorridere, sempre, anche quando non ne avresti punta voglia, ti rende in parte insoddisfatta ed è comprensibile, perché trascuri te stessa e le tue necessità. Devi cercare, come suggerisce Falcor, di crearti i tuoi spazi. Pensa a cosa ti piacerebbe fare e metti in pratica.


----------



## oro.blu (22 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Allora oro...
> 
> Sul sentirti sola ci siamo e si è capito. Lì ci si può lavorare e puoi crearti anche nel tuo piccolo paesello o comunque in zona un gruppo da frequentare iscrivendoti ad una associazione o cose simili.
> 
> ...



Ti ringrazio per le belle parole. É che io faccio fatica a dividere le due me. Io sono l'una e l'altra. Il male e il bene. Il bene di solito tiene in ostaggio il male. Poi scatta una molla che mi dice. Ma chi se ne frega! Fallo. Fai quello che ti va in questo momentRA! Non pensare...VAI. Sono ostaggio di uno dei due e non capisco cosa sono. Aggiungerei quello che gli altri si aspettano da me (e che io ho cercato di accontentare) e quello che io volevo essere.
É un equilibrio così sottile....


----------



## Fantastica (22 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio per le belle parole. É che io faccio fatica a dividere le due me. Io sono l'una e l'altra. Il male e il bene. Il bene di solito tiene in ostaggio il male. Poi scatta una molla che mi dice. Ma chi se ne frega! Fallo. Fai quello che ti va in questo momentRA! Non pensare...VAI. Sono ostaggio di uno dei due e non capisco cosa sono. Aggiungerei quello che gli altri si aspettano da me (e che io ho cercato di accontentare) e quello che io volevo essere.
> É un equilibrio così sottile....


Guarda che tutti siamo così. Certo, però, se temi la solitudine, non è andando con un ragazzo che la vinci, sia perché non è il sesso ciò che cerchi davvero (avevo creduto di sì, per questo ti avevo dato quei suggerimenti prima), sia perché un giovane non ti fa sentire giovane, al contrario! 
Non capisco in ogni caso le tue paure, nel senso che è anche normale averne, ma solo se c'è un qualche fondato motivo, altrimenti sono fantasmi da cacciare via. La paura è il vero nemico e, tra l'altro, porta a sbagliarsi circa ciò che davvero si cerca, o si vuole, fa dare nomi sbagliati alle cose. Tu cerchi sesso o non ti senti amata da tuo marito? Sono due cose estremamente diverse.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Novembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> è semplicemente un approccio al sesso senza progettualità di alcun tipo,
> ma solo fine a se stesso ... per quello che percepisco, sempre più persone cercano sesso senza implicazioni.
> ...


Sempre più poveretti.


----------



## Carola (22 Novembre 2015)

oroblu  ho tante amiche poco più grandi di me con quindi figli più adulti
tutte sia  le manager le casalinghe temono la sindrome da nido vuoto ossia i figli che se ne vanno
non è affatto un passaggio banale x una donna e se mi dovessi fermare  a pensarci onestamente spaventerebbe pure me che sdesso.non ho.un minuto 

poi con marito perennemente via....Mi divertiro'un casino.


no scherzi a parte credo.sia un momento delicato e quindi ci sta che  una possa sentirsi un po persa e non so la.soluzione dove stia
io credo.sempre tanto.nel.potere terapeutico delle amiche più del.rapporto di coppia sono sincera 
tu amiche ne hai oroblu?
mi.sono forse.persa questa cosa

per il resto secondo me hai una visione distorta e limitata del bello.che sei  non ti apprezzi x prima  e allora magari fanno fatica gli altri.a vedere questi aspetti 
e poi puoi smettere di essere la.roccia la colonna portante x tutti.( ruolo moooolto femminile che  pare sta scieta ci imponga) e.mollare.un po no?

scusate errori ma io dallo smartphone impazzisco a scrivere appena lo sfioro parte di tutto poi tastiera mini na merda insomma

sono alla.partita di basket del di mezzo poi ho gara equitazione della grande poi recupero piccolo da un amico
mio marito e' di nuovo.in volo 
ho pureun po la.para da attentati visto.dove transita 
va be


----------



## free (22 Novembre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ciao oro.blu!
> 
> Ho una discreta esperienza di incontri una botta e via, ma non mi sono mai capitati in chat. Anzi, non so nemmeno cosa siano le chat, a dire il vero.
> I posti migliori per levarsi gli sfizi sono i forum e Second Life. Perché? Perché in entrambi i casi si parla sempre di qualcosa d'altro ed è parlando di qualcosa che non sia sesso che capisci se chi hai incontrato possa essere interessante o debbe essere scartato, e lo capisci dall'approccio verbale: io per esempio elimino all'istante chi non sa scrivere correttamente, chi sbava, chi parla subito di sesso e chi parla di sesso in genere: dei 5 incontri (di cui uno ripetuto tre volte nell'arco di un anno) che mi sono capitati, solo uno non è stato granché, però si è impegnato e si capiva che si sarebbe impegnato. Certo, su un forum e in SL non hai idea della fisicità dell'altro, e questo poi dipende da come sei tu, cioè se per te è essenziale o meno l'aspetto fisico. Una foto comunque si può sempre mandare previo appuntamento, se e solo se la fase dell'approccio verbale, se si verifica, ti aggrada. Il bello di SL è che puoi farlo virtualmente prima, e lì intuisci bene come potrebbe essere nella realtà. A me son capitati un ragazzo di 27 anni (quello con cui si è ripetuta la cosa), un medico di 45 (il peggiore), un avvocato di 37, un industriale figlio di papà di 38, un fisico nucleare di 52. Come vedi, il range di età è vario. Io ho 50 anni suonati, per la cronaca. E con il ventisettenne ci sono andata che ne avevo 47.



e chi era fra questi il misterioso di tradi??


----------



## Brunetta (22 Novembre 2015)

Carola ha detto:


> oroblu  ho tante amiche poco più grandi di me con quindi figli più adulti
> tutte sia  le manager le casalinghe temono la sindrome da nido vuoto ossia i figli che se ne vanno
> non è affatto un passaggio banale x una donna e se mi dovessi fermare  a pensarci onestamente spaventerebbe pure me che sdesso.non ho.un minuto
> 
> ...


Sei sicura di non avere impostato la tastiera su un'altra lingua?


----------



## Carola (22 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei sicura di non avere impostato la tastiera su un'altra lingua?



no brunetta 
x lavoro la cambio ma no adesso è in italiano 
ma sto smartphone appena lo sfioro parte poi il punto e vicino alla barra spaziatrice due volte su tre becco il punto quando vorrei mettere lo spazio

poi scrivendo in  fretta 
prima ero sugli spalti temevo qualche genitore leggesse che ero su tradimento .net 

sono tutti quasi papà qui ancora pensano male


----------



## disincantata (22 Novembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> è semplicemente un approccio al sesso senza progettualità di alcun tipo,
> ma solo fine a se stesso ... per quello che percepisco, sempre più persone cercano sesso senza implicazioni.
> ...



Ma se a sentire loro si girano tutti a guardarle per strada, studenti compresi,  che bisogno hanno di cercare sconosciuti nel forum ed in  chat??????

Altro che vita felice  e soddisfazioni.  Una botta e via mah  a 50 anni??????

ALTRO CHE GRANDE AMORE, grande squallore.  Per me.  

Liberissima  tu di comprendere.   I_O  non  credevo proprio esistesse questo modo di scopare on Line.   Addirittura prima nel virtuale. 

Meno ancora ci ricorressero certe figure.  _


----------



## sienne (22 Novembre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ma se a sentire loro si girano tutti a guardarle per strada, studenti compresi,  che bisogno hanno di cercare sconosciuti nel forum ed in  chat??????
> 
> Altro che vita felice  e soddisfazioni.  Una botta e via mah  a 50 anni??????
> 
> ...



Ciao

non ho parlato di fantastica, ma di fare sesso senza implicazioni progettuali. 


sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Novembre 2015)

Carola ha detto:


> no brunetta
> x lavoro la cambio ma no adesso è in italiano
> ma sto smartphone appena lo sfioro parte poi il punto e vicino alla barra spaziatrice due volte su tre becco il punto quando vorrei mettere lo spazio
> 
> ...


 Ma un tablet ?


----------



## disincantata (22 Novembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non ho parlato di fantastica, ma di fare sesso senza implicazioni progettuali.
> 
> ...



Quello e' la normalita'   tra amanti.


----------



## sienne (22 Novembre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Quello e' la normalita'   tra amanti.



Ciao

in parte. E alcuni sognano una vita assieme che sanno di non poterla realizzare. 

Poi, ci sono quelli che s'incontrano in discoteca, in sale da ballo, al bar ... in chat, in forum ecc. e si trovano sulla stessa lunghezza d'onda, si imparano a conoscere, si piacciono e arrivano a fare sesso, senza voler nulla di più l'uno dall'altro. Senza far del male a nessuno. Senza fare false promesse. Senza inganno. Cosa c'è di male?


sienne


----------



## disincantata (22 Novembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> in parte. E alcuni sognano una vita assieme che sanno di non poterla realizzare.
> 
> ...



Per me che se ogni volta che vai a ballare scopi con uno diverso e' squallido,  per me.


----------



## sienne (22 Novembre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Per me che se ogni volta che vai a ballare scopi con uno diverso e' squallido,  per me.



Ciao

non ho scritto questo. E neanche Fantastica. 


sienne


----------



## Fantastica (22 Novembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> e chi era fra questi il misterioso di tradi??


 top secret, ovviamente


----------



## disincantata (22 Novembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non ho scritto questo. E neanche Fantastica.
> 
> ...



VABBE' HAI RAGIONE TU!


----------



## sienne (22 Novembre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> VABBE' HAI RAGIONE TU!



Ciao

perché reagisci così?

Sono due cose differenti andare a letto con uno la prima sera o imparare a conoscere qualcuno e decidere di unirsi senza chiedere di più. Le conoscenze si possono fare in vari modi. Anche virtualmente ci si impara a conoscere e si capisce se vi è dell'interesse reciproco. 


sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Novembre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> VABBE' HAI RAGIONE TU!


Ou, calma. Chiaro che non capisci, fosse per te vivresti ancora nel magico mondo dei puffi dove tutti sono supersimpa, i trans arrivano in orario, le tate sono come sorelle, i colleghi fratelli pronti a festeggiare ed i mariti FANTASTICI con il solo lieve difetto che se mastichi la mela s'incazzano. Mettici pure che è bello avere soldi e case e zero problemi a mettere insieme il pranzo con la cena, e vedi la vita come ti scorre tranquilla, salvo poi che la gente FA SCHIFO CHE SCOPA SENZA LA PROGETTUALITA'. Che mondo.


----------



## oro.blu (22 Novembre 2015)

Carola ha detto:


> oroblu  ho tante amiche poco più grandi di me con quindi figli più adulti
> tutte sia  le manager le casalinghe temono la sindrome da nido vuoto ossia i figli che se ne vanno
> non è affatto un passaggio banale x una donna e se mi dovessi fermare  a pensarci onestamente spaventerebbe pure me che sdesso.non ho.un minuto
> 
> ...


no non ho amiche... Cioè una, troppo legata alla vita statica...ai figli alla avere stabilità. Io avrei bisogno di uscire e non pensare. Non pensare ai figli al marito alla vita che faccio tutti i giorni noiosa e sempre uguale. Ho bisogno di respirare aria nuova. Musica a tutto volume...L'albeggiare del giorno all'orizzonte. Capisco che possono essere cose da adolescente. Cose che sento dentro. 
Mio marito non è cattivo è solo un po' egoista. Lui è. Lui sa. Lo so che mi apprezza ogni tanto mi dice che sono la persona migliore che poteva incontrare... ma sono troppo poche queste volte. Credo che lui pensi che a me non serva che lui me le dica.


----------



## Fantastica (22 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> no non ho amiche... Cioè una, troppo legata alla vita statica...ai figli alla avere stabilità. Io avrei bisogno di uscire e non pensare. Non pensare ai figli al marito alla vita che faccio tutti i giorni noiosa e sempre uguale. Ho bisogno di respirare aria nuova. Musica a tutto volume...L'albeggiare del giorno all'orizzonte. Capisco che possono essere cose da adolescente. Cose che sento dentro.
> Mio marito non è cattivo è solo un po' egoista. Lui è. Lui sa. Lo so che mi apprezza ogni tanto mi dice che sono la persona migliore che poteva incontrare... ma sono troppo poche queste volte. Credo che lui pensi che a me non serva che lui me le dica.


Tipico dei maschi. E le poche in cui te lo dice sono già tante e io ne sarei grata.
Comunque, iscriviti a SL, dammi retta. Si evade molto bene. Se vuoi, mi mandi un MP e ti instrado. Ti piacerà, è un mondo fatato.


----------



## Falcor (22 Novembre 2015)

Per me le serve tutto tranne che buttarsi in un mondo virtuale.


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Novembre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Tipico dei maschi. E le poche in cui te lo dice sono già tante e io ne sarei grata.
> Comunque, iscriviti a SL, dammi retta. Si evade molto bene. Se vuoi, mi mandi un MP e ti instrado. Ti piacerà, è un mondo fatato.


Questa simpatica amica ha marito e figli. Second Life forse può funzionare per TE che non hai un cazzo di niente e le testa leggera, ma per lei magari non è esattamente la boccata d'aria che intende.


----------



## Fantastica (22 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Per me le serve tutto tranne che buttarsi in un mondo virtuale.


male non fa, in ogni caso. E rischi ZERO. Infatti è pieno di gente sposata, in SL.


----------



## sienne (22 Novembre 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Questa simpatica amica ha marito e figli. Second Life forse può funzionare per TE che non hai un cazzo di niente e le testa leggera, ma per lei magari non è esattamente la boccata d'aria che intende.



Concordo. Personalmente ho fatto buone esperienze con delle cose banali, come iscrivermi ad un corso di cucina ecc. si entra in contatto con nuova gente ed è molto stimolante.


----------



## Fantastica (22 Novembre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Guarda che tutti siamo così. Certo, però, se temi la solitudine, non è andando con un ragazzo che la vinci, sia perché non è il sesso ciò che cerchi davvero (avevo creduto di sì, per questo ti avevo dato quei suggerimenti prima), sia perché un giovane non ti fa sentire giovane, al contrario!
> Non capisco in ogni caso le tue paure, nel senso che è anche normale averne, ma solo se c'è un qualche fondato motivo, altrimenti sono fantasmi da cacciare via. La paura è il vero nemico e, tra l'altro, porta a sbagliarsi circa ciò che davvero si cerca, o si vuole, fa dare nomi sbagliati alle cose. Tu cerchi sesso o non ti senti amata da tuo marito? Sono due cose estremamente diverse.


Spiace autocitarmi, ma vorrei che oro.blu rispodesse a questa domanda. A se stessa, più che altro.


----------



## Fantastica (22 Novembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Concordo. Personalmente ho fatto buone esperienze con delle cose banali, come iscrivermi ad un corso di cucina ecc. si entra in contatto con nuova gente ed è molto stimolante.


Certo... ma forse in un piccolo paese non è così stimolante, eh..


----------



## disincantata (22 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> no non ho amiche... Cioè una, troppo legata alla vita statica...ai figli alla avere stabilità. Io avrei bisogno di uscire e non pensare. Non pensare ai figli al marito alla vita che faccio tutti i giorni noiosa e sempre uguale. Ho bisogno di respirare aria nuova. Musica a tutto volume...L'albeggiare del giorno all'orizzonte. Capisco che possono essere cose da adolescente. Cose che sento dentro.
> Mio marito non è cattivo è solo un po' egoista. Lui è. Lui sa. Lo so che mi apprezza ogni tanto mi dice che sono la persona migliore che poteva incontrare... ma sono troppo poche queste volte. Credo che lui pensi che a me non serva che lui me le dica.



E dirlo a tuo marito?????


----------



## disincantata (22 Novembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> in parte. E alcuni sognano una vita assieme che sanno di non poterla realizzare.
> 
> ...



Ma stiamo parlando di incontri in Second Life con sesso virtuale non di incontri casuali che possono avvenire pure in obitorio e sfociare in matrimonio.


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Novembre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Tipico dei maschi. E le poche in cui te lo dice sono già tante e io ne sarei grata.
> Comunque, iscriviti a SL, dammi retta. Si evade molto bene. Se vuoi, mi mandi un MP e ti instrado. Ti piacerà, è un mondo fatato.




Ma minchia. Il mondo fatato. Composto da adolescenti timidi dagli 11 ai 14 (dopo cominciano a uscire) casalinghe inquiete morti di figa e maniaci. Indovina perché lo so? Santignaziodiloyola .


----------



## Fantastica (22 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> . Ho bisogno di respirare aria nuova. *Musica a tutto volume...L'albeggiare del giorno all'orizzonte. Capisco che possono essere cose da adolescente.* Cose che sento dentro.


Perfetta per SL. Ti porto a ballare.


----------



## Fantastica (22 Novembre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma minchia. Il mondo fatato. Composto da adolescenti timidi dagli 11 ai 14 (dopo cominciano a uscire) casalinghe inquiete morti di figa e maniaci. Indovina perché lo so? Santignaziodiloyola .


Sei iscritta? Lo sei stata? Sei pure stata così sfigata?


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Novembre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ma stiamo parlando di incontri in Second Life con sesso virtuale non di incontri casuali che possono avvenire pure in obitorio e *sfociare in matrimonio*.


La PROGETTUALITA' anzitutto. Mica delle squallido sesso sopra un cadavere.


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> no non ho amiche... Cioè una, troppo legata alla vita statica...ai figli alla avere stabilità. Io avrei bisogno di uscire e non pensare. Non pensare ai figli al marito alla vita che faccio tutti i giorni noiosa e sempre uguale. Ho bisogno di respirare aria nuova. Musica a tutto volume...L'albeggiare del giorno all'orizzonte. Capisco che possono essere cose da adolescente. Cose che sento dentro.
> Mio marito non è cattivo è solo un po' egoista. Lui è. Lui sa. Lo so che mi apprezza ogni tanto mi dice che sono la persona migliore che poteva incontrare... ma sono troppo poche queste volte. *Credo che lui pensi che a me non serva che lui me le dica.*


E tu digli che vuoi sentirglielo dire più spesso, esplicita le tue esigenze.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> no non ho amiche... Cioè una, troppo legata alla vita statica...ai figli alla avere stabilità. Io avrei bisogno di uscire e non pensare. Non pensare ai figli al marito alla vita che faccio tutti i giorni noiosa e sempre uguale. Ho bisogno di respirare aria nuova. Musica a tutto volume...L'albeggiare del giorno all'orizzonte. Capisco che possono essere cose da adolescente. Cose che sento dentro.
> Mio marito non è cattivo è solo un po' egoista. Lui è. Lui sa. Lo so che mi apprezza ogni tanto mi dice che sono la persona migliore che poteva incontrare... ma sono troppo poche queste volte. Credo che lui pensi che a me non serva che lui me le dica.


Parlane con tuo marito, mettetevi d'accordo e prenditi i tuoi spazi per ascoltare musica a tutto volume, per andartene in giro qualche volta da sola e per conoscere gente nuova. Che aspetti?  Di diventare vecchia?


----------



## bettypage (22 Novembre 2015)

Scusa Oro perchè non cominci a farti notare ...comincia a fare la preziosa, a curarti fisicamente. Stuzzicalo, non darti per scontata e poi rafforza la tua autostima. Io un'amica come te la vorrei e come...leggera e non superficiale. Fuori è pieno di donne che stanno come te. Mio marito mi dice sempre che parlo troppo, sono quella che attacca a parlar anche mentre fa la fila ma mi piace conoscere nuove persone. E poi se hai la possibilità viaggia ogni tanto da sola. Catartico. Anche solo 2 o 3 giorni in una cottà d arte o capitale europea...altro che solitudine.


----------



## Carola (22 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma un tablet ?


scomodo .portarselo dietro


----------



## Carola (22 Novembre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> male non fa, in ogni caso. E rischi ZERO. Infatti è pieno di gente sposata, in SL.


ma.di che parlate ?
cosa è sto sl?

io già impazzisco e negare ai miei di mettersi su  ask. una  puttanata di social che non vi dico x adolescenti


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Novembre 2015)

Carola ha detto:


> scomodo .portarselo dietro


Borsa capiente tipo shopping


----------



## Brunetta (22 Novembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> perché reagisci così?
> 
> ...


Io ho il dubbio che tu pensi a siti dove si possono conoscere persone, e la progettualità nasce se nasce nel corso della frequentazione, e siti per incontri di sesso tipo donnevohliosecercanostalloni.it o mogliinsoddisfattevoglionoragazzivigorosi.net.


----------



## Carola (22 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Borsa capiente tipo shopping



hai ragionè stasera mi rimpossesero'del mio ipad


----------



## oro.blu (22 Novembre 2015)

bettypage ha detto:


> Scusa Oro perchè non cominci a farti notare ...comincia a fare la preziosa, a curarti fisicamente. Stuzzicalo, non darti per scontata e poi rafforza la tua autostima. Io un'amica come te la vorrei e come...leggera e non superficiale. Fuori è pieno di donne che stanno come te. Mio marito mi dice sempre che parlo troppo, sono quella che attacca a parlar anche mentre fa la fila ma mi piace conoscere nuove persone. E poi se hai la possibilità viaggia ogni tanto da sola. Catartico. Anche solo 2 o 3 giorni in una cottà d arte o capitale europea...altro che solitudine.


Si come me...mio marito odia questa cosa. Ieri ci ha fermato un ragazzo. Voleva farci delle domande per la sua tesi di laurea sulla comunicazione. Mio marito freddo e scocciato io sarei rimasta li a dirgli il mondo (anche se fosse stata una ragazza)


----------



## Carola (22 Novembre 2015)

oroblu hai una passione ?
o uno sport che ti piace ?
 e poi parla con tun  marito che lui no che non SA!!!!

e fai tutto quello che ti passa x la testa ascolta musica vai ai concerti 
mia mamma 67 anni viaggiava da sola ha conosciuto gente ora ha un gruppo di amiche 
lo ha fatto lei a 60 suonati puoi farlo tu
e coninvolgi tuo marito no!!!


----------



## Brunetta (22 Novembre 2015)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Op08-a0Fv10


----------



## sienne (22 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ho il dubbio che tu pensi a siti dove si possono conoscere persone, e la progettualità nasce se nasce nel corso della frequentazione, e siti per incontri di sesso tipo donnevohliosecercanostalloni.it o mogliinsoddisfattevoglionoragazzivigorosi.net.



Ciao


Non si parlava del tipo di rapporto che due persone possono intraprendere? 
Cioè, Fantastica ha riportato che ha concretizzato con tre, che ha conosciuto virtualmente ...

E certo che intendo siti per imparare a conoscere delle persone. E se ci si piace, ci sta di fare fusioni solo per il piacere di trascorrere del tempo con quella persona, ma senza aspettative o progetti o promesse o altro. Poi, se nasce altro è un'altro discorso e certo che può accadere. 

Nei tipi di siti da te citati, non ci si impara a conoscere ... credo, che la persona sia molto secondaria. 



sienne


----------



## Brunetta (22 Novembre 2015)

Ho sempre trovato patetiche e ridicole le madri che quando le figlie fioriscono si sentono Grimilde con Biancaneve e con sopracciglia e vestiti improbabili vogliono sentirsi le più belle del reame.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Novembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> 
> Non si parlava del tipo di rapporto che due persone possono intraprendere?
> ...


Ha parlato di persone incontrate una volta e una incontrata tre volte per fare sesso.
Leggermente diverso da quello che hai fatto tu dal mio punto di vista. 
La base di partenza è la conoscenza e la frequentazione e di seguito il sesso. Tutto senza la progettualità che direi non è obbligatoria anzi. 
Ma se uno lo conosci e ci trombi una volta e poi non lo vedi più tutta sta conoscenza e voglia di frequentarsi non esisteva ed era solo finalizzata al sesso. 
Poi ognuno agisce come meglio crede sia giusto per se ma restano due modi diversi di conoscere e frequentarsi secondo me


----------



## Brunetta (22 Novembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> 
> Non si parlava del tipo di rapporto che due persone possono intraprendere?
> ...


Fantastica è scema. Infatti si vanta che erano laureati e più giovani. Perché per lei quella roba lì è gratificante.

Oh ha l'età per essere nonna e si vanta che la scopano quelli lì e li ha scopati prima virtualmente così è sicura che conoscono la materia.
Mi ha fatto fare fantasie sugli idraulici. Solo che tra idraulici e elettricisti non riesco a fantasticare. Già ma bisogna essere fantastiche.

Voglio dire che è da scemi tamponare la solitudine con il sesso da una botta e via.


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Fantastica è scema*. Infatti si vanta che erano laureati e più giovani. Perché per lei quella roba lì è gratificante.
> 
> Oh ha l'età per essere nonna e si vanta che la scopano quelli lì e li ha scopati prima virtualmente così è sicura che conoscono la materia.
> Mi ha fatto fare fantasie sugli idraulici. Solo che tra idraulici e elettricisti non riesco a fantasticare. Già ma bisogna essere fantastiche.
> ...


Diciamo che siete agli estremi dello spettro. Lei vede la vita tipo Second Life, dove quella è la vita e qui fuori è tutto artefatto, tu in bianco e nero, traditori/traditi. Che poi anagraficamente parlando non so chi stia peggio. per adesso peggio tu, con tutto che hai figli ma cazzo se stai messa male. Lei pure eh, ma se non altro è una decina d'anni più giovane e con la testa spiccia che ha si diverte dove tu rosichi e ti sale il vomito e stai malissimo e non ti capaciti e non sai flirtare e sei troppo profonda la gente non ti capisce e scappa. Certo, tra dieci anni lei probabilmente starà pure peggio, ma ormai cosa te ne fotterà più, che ne avrai settanta. Bella lì.

Firmato

Le Cont Jeibì

At salut

(VENETO LIBERO)


----------



## oro.blu (22 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho sempre trovato patetiche e ridicole le madri che quando le figlie fioriscono si sentono Grimilde con Biancaneve e con sopracciglia e vestiti improbabili vogliono sentirsi le più belle del reame.


Non sono in conflitto con mia figlia. Lei è completamente diversa da me. Non è  una cosa che nemmeno ho mai pensato. Quando ha invitato amici a casa io mi sono sempre defilata...
In quanto ai vestiti sono sempre stata stravagante, solo che ora piacciono anche a lei...


----------



## bettypage (22 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Si come me...mio marito odia questa cosa. Ieri ci ha fermato un ragazzo. Voleva farci delle domande per la sua tesi di laurea sulla comunicazione. Mio marito freddo e scocciato io sarei rimasta li a dirgli il mondo (anche se fosse stata una ragazza) ��


Bè allora gli potevi dire di contattarti via mail. (Ho perso un passaggio...lavori/lavoravi nel mondo della comunicazione?).
Ma poi imponiti. Mica sei solo sua moglie.sei un'essere pensante. È geloso?
Io sai che ho fatto?ridendo(noi ci prendiamo un sacco in giro) gli ho detto che lo stavo per tradire e lui: ma figurati!con chi?e io:scherzo! Oggi se ne uscito con i fiori per l anniversario del nostro fidanzamento(e siamo sposat)...e mi fa: ma mica è vera la storia del tradimento?
E comunque è vero che devi parlargli. Digli tutte queste cose che stai dicendo a noi e che non vuoi finire altrove a cercar quel che ti manca.


----------



## Carola (22 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho sempre trovato patetiche e ridicole le madri che quando le figlie fioriscono si sentono Grimilde con Biancaneve e con sopracciglia e vestiti improbabili vogliono sentirsi le più belle del reame.


che c entra?


----------



## oro.blu (22 Novembre 2015)

bettypage ha detto:


> Bè allora gli potevi dire di contattarti via mail. (Ho perso un passaggio...lavori/lavoravi nel mondo della comunicazione?).
> Ma poi imponiti. Mica sei solo sua moglie.sei un'essere pensante. È geloso?
> Io sai che ho fatto?ridendo(noi ci prendiamo un sacco in giro) gli ho detto che lo stavo per tradire e lui: ma figurati!con chi?e io:scherzo! Oggi se ne uscito con i fiori per l anniversario del nostro fidanzamento(e siamo sposat)...e mi fa: ma mica è vera la storia del tradimento?
> E comunque è vero che devi parlargli. Digli tutte queste cose che stai dicendo a noi e che non vuoi finire altrove a cercar quel che ti manca.


No, avrei voluto fare il grafico pubblicitario, ma per accontentare i miei che volevano un diploma sono perito chimico industriale....cosa che non mi é servita a nulla in quanto lavoro in ufficio, faccio disegni al cad, mi occupo un po' di tutto l' hardware e del software aziendale, del sito internet e della telefonia... Nulla che mi piaccia in modo particilare, preferirei rispondere al telefono.


----------



## Fantastica (22 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> No, avrei voluto fare il grafico pubblicitario, ma per accontentare i miei che volevano un diploma sono perito chimico industriale....cosa che non mi é servita a nulla in quanto lavoro in ufficio, faccio disegni al cad, mi occupo un po' di tutto l' hardware e del software aziendale, del sito internet e della telefonia... Nulla che mi piaccia in modo particilare, preferirei rispondere al telefono. ��


In SL puoi divertirti a progettare!! Penso sempre più che fa per te.


----------



## Fantastica (22 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Fantastica è scema. Infatti si vanta che erano laureati e più giovani. Perché per lei quella roba lì è gratificante.
> 
> Oh ha l'età per essere nonna e si vanta che la scopano quelli lì e li ha scopati prima virtualmente così è sicura che conoscono la materia.
> Mi ha fatto fare fantasie sugli idraulici. Solo che tra idraulici e elettricisti non riesco a fantasticare. Già ma bisogna essere fantastiche.
> ...


Allora. Che pensi che io sia scema non mi importa e infatti non rispondo su questo. Sul fatto che MI VANTO invece mi incazzo, perché non mi sono mai vantata, e non capirei di cosa, poi. E tròvami dove l'ho fatto, semmai. Che siano più giovani NON è vero, tant'è che il fisico nucleare era più vecchio. Ho scritto delle età, perché oro.blu ha parlato di "carne fresca" e volevo confortarla, se questo le interessava, sul fatto che la carne fresca si trova, e anche in abbondanza, dal momento che se a quelli che ho citato ho detto di sì, ce ne sono almeno altri dieci a cui ho detto di no, e anche un paio che hanno detto di no a me, esattamente come capita nella vita reale.
E aggiungo che ho scritto che sono capitate queste storie, non che le ho cercate, perché a me SL piace per un sacco di altri motivi e ci sto per altri motivi. 
Finisco col dire che la solitudine non è proprio un mio problema, semmai è una mia risorsa, quella che mi fa avere la libertà di fare quello che mi pare, sempre. Il buon sesso a me piace, se a te no, pazienza. Non siamo tutte uguali.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Novembre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Allora. Che pensi che io sia scema non mi importa e infatti non rispondo su questo. Sul fatto che MI VANTO invece mi incazzo, perché non mi sono mai vantata, e non capirei di cosa, poi. E tròvami dove l'ho fatto, semmai. Che siano più giovani NON è vero, tant'è che il fisico nucleare era più vecchio. Ho scritto delle età, perché oro.blu ha parlato di "carne fresca" e volevo confortarla, se questo le interessava, sul fatto che la carne fresca si trova, e anche in abbondanza, dal momento che se a quelli che ho citato ho detto di sì, ce ne sono almeno altri dieci a cui ho detto di no, e anche un paio che hanno detto di no a me, esattamente come capita nella vita reale.
> E aggiungo che ho scritto che sono capitate queste storie, non che le ho cercate, perché a me SL piace per un sacco di altri motivi e ci sto per altri motivi.
> Finisco col dire che la solitudine non è proprio un mio problema, semmai è una mia risorsa, quella che mi fa avere la libertà di fare quello che mi pare, sempre. Il buon sesso a me piace, se a te no, pazienza. Non siamo tutte uguali.


Il buon sesso piace a tutte.  Solo che io quando trovo il buon sesso come un buon ristorante tendo a ripeterlo e a non lasciarla un'esperienza a se stante. Tu sembri fare l'opposto e non ne capisco la motivazione


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il buon sesso piace a tutte.  Solo che io quando trovo il buon sesso come un buon ristorante tendo a ripeterlo e a non lasciarla un'esperienza a se stante. Tu sembri fare l'opposto e non ne capisco la motivazione


Forse non era buon sesso o forse "buona la prima", non si ripete ( decisione di lui o lei).Non ho capito se dopo l'esperienza con queste persone i rapporti virtuali  sono proseguiti  o stop, si ignorano.


----------



## mistral (22 Novembre 2015)

Non ce la farò mai a leggere 93 pagine...
Tengo buono il tuo primo messaggio e la cosa più pressante che mi sento di dirti é che mi auguro che tu abbia fatto sesso orale a questo "stallone" usando il preservativo.
Hai dei figli che magari sbaciucchi e un marito che farà altrettanto con te (anche se,leggendo di lui,ricambiargli il favore delle piattole potrebbe essere una buona idea).
Ho il nervo scoperto su questa faccenda perché una mia amica ,passati gl anni spensierati di una botta e via ,dopo molto tempo si é ritrovata con lesioni pre cancerose nella trachea/esofago.
Il famigelato papilloma virus colpisce anche in altre sedi....
Sul fatto di non sapere che cosa ti sia preso,di sicuro son attimi di follia o desiderio che prendono un pò a tutti ma io non escluderei il fatto che il brutto episodio del tradimento che hai vissuto abbia fatto sì che nessun freno inibitorio o morale abbia fatto capolino nella tua coscienza .Forse hai sopravvalutato la tua abilità nel "dimenticare e seppellire" fatti o persone sgradevoli.Se si seppelliscono senza funerale sentimenti o persone ancora vive il rischio che tornino a tirarci per i piedi é reale purtroppo.


----------



## sienne (22 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ha parlato di persone incontrate una volta e una incontrata tre volte per fare sesso.
> Leggermente diverso da quello che hai fatto tu dal mio punto di vista.
> La base di partenza è la conoscenza e la frequentazione e di seguito il sesso. Tutto senza la progettualità che direi non è obbligatoria anzi.
> Ma se uno lo conosci e ci trombi una volta e poi non lo vedi più tutta sta conoscenza e voglia di frequentarsi non esisteva ed era solo finalizzata al sesso.
> Poi ognuno agisce come meglio crede sia giusto per se ma restano due modi diversi di conoscere e frequentarsi secondo me



Ciao

secondo te tramite il virtuale si può imparare a conoscere una persona e capire se ti piace o meno? Per alcuni basta, per atri no. Ma questo è un aspetto molto soggettivo e dipende da più fattori. Poi, può capitare anche con conoscenze fatte nel reale, che ti rendi conto che è simpatico e tutto, ma non ti interessa ripetere l'avventura di letto. Mentre se ci si è piaciuti con grande probabilità l'esperienza si ripeterà. 


sienne


----------



## bettypage (22 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> No, avrei voluto fare il grafico pubblicitario, ma per accontentare i miei che volevano un diploma sono perito chimico industriale....cosa che non mi é servita a nulla in quanto lavoro in ufficio, faccio disegni al cad, mi occupo un po' di tutto l' hardware e del software aziendale, del sito internet e della telefonia... Nulla che mi piaccia in modo particilare, preferirei rispondere al telefono. ��


E vai a farti un bel corso di photoshop o adobe illustrator!


----------



## Nicka (22 Novembre 2015)

Ma siamo su un forum o è diventato un sito che pubblicizza Second Life?


----------



## Falcor (22 Novembre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> In SL puoi divertirti a progettare!! Penso sempre più che fa per te.


Io invece penso sempre più che una vita virtuale le starebbe stretta. Ha bisogno di persone concrete e non cazzatine virtuali.

Se leggi bene i suoi post lo capisci da sola che non è rifugiarsi in quel mondo che troverà la sua felicità. Lei vuole tornare ad essere felice col marito, essere soddisfatta della sua vita e avere una cerchia di amicizie che non siano superficiali. Mettersi dietro un pc a fingere di creare una vita non è la soluzione.


----------



## Fantastica (22 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il buon sesso piace a tutte.  Solo che io quando trovo il buon sesso come un buon ristorante tendo a ripeterlo e a non lasciarla un'esperienza a se stante. Tu sembri fare l'opposto e non ne capisco la motivazione


Mi piace la varietà, mi piace vedere come si muove una persona che è interessata a me, mi piace osservare la particolarità di ciascuno, il suo essere speciale, in quel momento, per me. Ma siccome i miei bisogni affettivi erano e sono appagati, non cercavo relazioni e non ho infatti avuto relazioni con queste persone. Diverso è stato (ed è) il caso di A.: lui è una relazione a tutti gli effetti. Con lui io ho tradito, non con queste meteore, con le quali il sesso è stato un prosieguo di una conversazione, un modo diverso di conversare; un paio di questi avrebbe voluto una relazione, ma io di relazioni umane affettive ne ho anche troppe, nel senso che non ho nemmeno il tempo materiale di dedicare a ciascuna di queste tutta la cura che vorrei. Conta poi anche la distanza, in un paio di casi si parla di centinaia e centinaia di kilometri.


----------



## Eratò (22 Novembre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Mi piace la varietà, mi piace vedere come si muove una persona che è interessata a me, mi piace osservare la particolarità di ciascuno, il suo essere speciale, in quel momento, per me. Ma siccome i miei bisogni affettivi erano e sono appagati, non cercavo relazioni e non ho infatti avuto relazioni con queste persone. Diverso è stato (ed è) il caso di A.: lui è una relazione a tutti gli effetti. Con lui io ho tradito, non con queste meteore, con le quali il sesso è stato un prosieguo di una conversazione, un modo diverso di conversare; un paio di questi avrebbe voluto una relazione, ma io di relazioni umane affettive ne ho anche troppe, nel senso che non ho nemmeno il tempo materiale di dedicare a ciascuna di queste tutta la cura che vorrei. Conta poi anche la distanza, in un paio di casi si parla di centinaia e centinaia di kilometri.


Ma Second Life in cosa potrebbe aiutare oroblu?No perché secondo me rischierebbe di portare al isolamento....


----------



## Brunetta (22 Novembre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Allora. Che pensi che io sia scema non mi importa e infatti non rispondo su questo. Sul fatto che MI VANTO invece mi incazzo, perché non mi sono mai vantata, e non capirei di cosa, poi. E tròvami dove l'ho fatto, semmai. Che siano più giovani NON è vero, tant'è che il fisico nucleare era più vecchio. Ho scritto delle età, perché oro.blu ha parlato di "carne fresca" e volevo confortarla, se questo le interessava, sul fatto che la carne fresca si trova, e anche in abbondanza, dal momento che se a quelli che ho citato ho detto di sì, ce ne sono almeno altri dieci a cui ho detto di no, e anche un paio che hanno detto di no a me, esattamente come capita nella vita reale.
> E aggiungo che ho scritto che sono capitate queste storie, non che le ho cercate, perché a me SL piace per un sacco di altri motivi e ci sto per altri motivi.
> Finisco col dire che la solitudine non è proprio un mio problema, semmai è una mia risorsa, quella che mi fa avere la libertà di fare quello che mi pare, sempre. Il buon sesso a me piace, se a te no, pazienza. Non siamo tutte uguali.


Il fisico nucleare :rotfl:


----------



## Fantastica (22 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il fisico nucleare :rotfl:


Che poi era un tappetto


----------



## Nocciola (22 Novembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> secondo te tramite il virtuale si può imparare a conoscere una persona e capire se ti piace o meno? Per alcuni basta, per atri no. Ma questo è un aspetto molto soggettivo e dipende da più fattori. Poi, può capitare anche con conoscenze fatte nel reale, che ti rendi conto che è simpatico e tutto, ma non ti interessa ripetere l'avventura di letto. Mentre se ci si è piaciuti con grande probabilità l'esperienza si ripeterà.
> 
> ...


Appunto. Se non ripeti vuol dire che tutto sto buon sesso non l'hai fatto


----------



## Nocciola (22 Novembre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Mi piace la varietà, mi piace vedere come si muove una persona che è interessata a me, mi piace osservare la particolarità di ciascuno, il suo essere speciale, in quel momento, per me. Ma siccome i miei bisogni affettivi erano e sono appagati, non cercavo relazioni e non ho infatti avuto relazioni con queste persone. Diverso è stato (ed è) il caso di A.: lui è una relazione a tutti gli effetti. Con lui io ho tradito, non con queste meteore, con le quali il sesso è stato un prosieguo di una conversazione, un modo diverso di conversare; un paio di questi avrebbe voluto una relazione, ma io di relazioni umane affettive ne ho anche troppe, nel senso che non ho nemmeno il tempo materiale di dedicare a ciascuna di queste tutta la cura che vorrei. Conta poi anche la distanza, in un paio di casi si parla di centinaia e centinaia di kilometri.


Ah ok allora ti piace la varietà. A posto.
Buon sesso e relazione affettiva non sono la stessa cosa.
Ripeto posso fare ottimo sesso e non avere una relazione sentimentale. Ma appunto se provo ottimo sesso tendenzialmente ci tengo a rifarlo. 
Almeno per ora non mi è mai capitato di non ripetere e non solo due o tre volte.


----------



## Mary The Philips (22 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei sicura di non avere impostato la tastiera su un'altra lingua?




:rotfl:



disincantata ha detto:


> Ma se a sentire loro si girano tutti a guardarle per strada, studenti compresi,  che bisogno hanno di cercare sconosciuti nel forum ed in  chat??????
> 
> Altro che vita felice  e soddisfazioni.  Una botta e via mah  a 50 anni??????
> 
> ...



Disi, ma dove vivi, mannaggia a te? 


Per curiosità e anche per sapere di cosa si parlava, anni orsono e a tempo perso, ho provato (virtualmente) di tutto, SL compresa. Secondo me certe dinamiche attecchiscono e si prolungano nel tempo solo se si offre un grande spazio, evidentemente libero, in termini di tempo e non solo. Se l'interesse per un altro sè, per qualcosa che non si è (e non si ha) in realtà, occupa in maniera predominante la propria vita, o comunque per soddisfare bisogni primari tipo il sesso, per me non è che si faccia chissà quale affare, alla lunga. Ho capito scopare una volta con un astronauta, e quindi? Torniamo al discorso dell'inizio: raccattare. Che poi non ci sarebbe niente di male (contento chi lo fa, contenti tutti) se non si è impegnati con altri e se non ci si illude di trovare qualcos'altro oltre il sesso e un po' di gratificazione spicciola. 



oro.blu ha detto:


> no non ho amiche... Cioè una, troppo legata alla vita statica...ai figli alla avere stabilità. Io avrei bisogno di uscire e non pensare. Non pensare ai figli al marito alla vita che faccio tutti i giorni noiosa e sempre uguale.* Ho bisogno di respirare aria nuova. Musica a tutto volume...L'albeggiare del giorno all'orizzonte. *Capisco che possono essere cose da adolescente. Cose che sento dentro.
> Mio marito non è cattivo è solo un po' egoista. Lui è. Lui sa. Lo so che mi apprezza ogni tanto mi dice che sono la persona migliore che poteva incontrare... ma sono troppo poche queste volte. Credo che lui pensi che a me non serva che lui me le dica.



Ma non era bisogno di carne fresca? Mò è diventata aria nuova e musica a tutto volume. E l'albeggiare. Jesus. 




Fantastica ha detto:


> Tipico dei maschi. E le poche in cui te lo dice sono già tante e io ne sarei grata.
> Comunque, iscriviti a SL, dammi retta. Si evade molto bene. Se vuoi, mi mandi un MP e ti instrado. *Ti piacerà, è un mondo fatato*.



Scusate la sincerità, ma io mi chiedo che cazzo di vuoto ci dev'essere dentro una persona di 50 anni che parla di  "mondo fatato" riferendosi a qualcosa che non esiste. Ammemmìsà di voler forzare una "modernità" a tutti i costi o di cavalcare  l'onda ggiovane finchè je la fa. Trovo patetico tutto ciò. Opinione personalissima s'intende.


----------



## Mary The Philips (22 Novembre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Che poi era un tappetto


Ma pekkè, quando hai letto "*fisico* nucleare" pensavi alla prestanza? :rotfl:


----------



## Fantastica (22 Novembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Ma pekkè, quando hai letto "*fisico* nucleare" pensavi alla prestanza? :rotfl:


veramente ci ha pensato Brunetta


----------



## Fantastica (22 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ah ok allora ti piace la varietà. A posto.
> Buon sesso e relazione affettiva non sono la stessa cosa.
> Ripeto posso fare ottimo sesso e non avere una relazione sentimentale. Ma appunto se provo ottimo sesso tendenzialmente ci tengo a rifarlo.
> Almeno per ora non mi è mai capitato di non ripetere e non solo due o tre volte.


Uno dei miei massimi piaceri, anzi, forse il massimo, è scoprire: che sia un libro o una persona non cambia molto. Queste sono state avventure, scoperte, piacere, appunto. Niente di più, niente di meno. Giochi fatti in due. Un bel gioco, diceva mio nonno, dura poco.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Novembre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Uno dei miei massimi piaceri, anzi, forse il massimo, è scoprire: che sia un libro o una persona non cambia molto. Queste sono state avventure, scoperte, piacere, appunto. Niente di più, niente di meno. Giochi fatti in due. Un bel gioco, diceva mio nonno, dura poco.


Tre post tre versioni 
Ah fantastica decidi: o ti piace il buon sesso, o ti piace la varietà o ti piace giocare.
Certo che se in una notte hai scoperto tutto c'era proprio poco da scoprire


----------



## oro.blu (22 Novembre 2015)

mistral ha detto:


> Non ce la farò mai a leggere 93 pagine...
> Tengo buono il tuo primo messaggio e la cosa più pressante che mi sento di dirti é che mi auguro che tu abbia fatto sesso orale a questo "stallone" usando il preservativo.
> Hai dei figli che magari sbaciucchi e un marito che farà altrettanto con te (anche se,leggendo di lui,ricambiargli il favore delle piattole potrebbe essere una buona idea).
> Ho il nervo scoperto su questa faccenda perché una mia amica ,passati gl anni spensierati di una botta e via ,dopo molto tempo si é ritrovata con lesioni pre cancerose nella trachea/esofago.
> ...


Abbiamo usato il preservativo


----------



## oro.blu (22 Novembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Carne fresca aria fresca é uguale... La voglia di fare e non pensare che la gente che conosco della mia età non ha più voglia di fare mentre io si


----------



## Eratò (22 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Mary The Philips ha detto:
> 
> 
> > :rotfl:
> ...


Comunque oroblu lascia stare le Second e le Third Life e vai in palestra, fatti una passeggiata, vai al cinema, fatti un viaggio... Insomma vivi nel reale...


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Novembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Comunque oroblu lascia stare le Second e le Third Life e vai in palestra, fatti una passeggiata, vai al cinema, fatti un viaggio... Insomma vivi nel reale...


A me risulta già difficile portare avanti la first life, perché incasinarsi con una second ?


----------



## spleen (22 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Ho sbagliato tutto i modi i tempi il posto. Sono un vero disastro.
> In realtà volevo trovare un posto come questo dove trovare un po' di sfogo. qualcuno che mi ascolta, ci sono arrivata troppo tardi.
> Perché so bene che ciò che ho fatto non collima assolutamente con quello che cerco. e che nonostante tutto sono SOLA.
> Mio marito, i miei figli, non ho dubbio che mi vogliano bene ma per loro io sono quella forte, quella che non ha bisogno quella che si arrangia. La colonna della famiglia.
> ...


No, ti rimarrebbe te stessa. E pure adesso se ci pensi bene hai solo te stessa. Credo che tu debba cominciare a lavorare su di te in modo da bastarti, di stare bene con te. Se deciderai che il tuo benessere dipenda in larga misura dal tuo rapporto con gli altri non risolverai il problema, forse mai.
E' giusto che ti si diano dei consigli su come incontrare persone nuove, stabilire nuovi rapporti, ma attenta, la fame di vita che hai non saranno gli altri a placarla, è un problema che devi purtroppo risolvere da sola.
Anch' io ho pensato per un periodo della mia vita di essere diventato trasparente, non era vero, forse solo cercavo approvazione nel posto sbagliato, dalle persone sbagliate, tempo dopo guardavo le stesse persone con occhi diversi, forse per quello che erano veramente.
Tralascio le incommentabili considerazioni di chi ti dà dei consigli su come rimorchiare meglio, neanche fosse quello il problema.

Stasera ho mangiato frico, e ho una sete tremeabonda, meglio che vada a bermi una birra.


----------



## Eratò (22 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> A me risulta già difficile portare avanti la first life, perché incasinarsi con una second ?


Ma cavolo ne so... troppe life confondono pure


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Novembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma cavolo ne so... troppe life confondono pure


Eh già poi ti confondi non sai per quale life devi andare a comperare il pane


----------



## Eratò (22 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Eh già poi ti confondi non sai per quale life devi andare a comperare il pane


Esattamente... poi più  tasse, più  bolli auto, più mariti/fidanzati/amanti,piu...Un casino!


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Novembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Esattamente... poi più  tasse, più  bolli auto, più mariti/fidanzati/amanti,piu...Un casino!


Un altro mutuo da pagare ..... No, no, non ci penso proprio ... Paura


----------



## Eratò (22 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Un altro mutuo da pagare ..... No, no, non ci penso proprio ... Paura


Eh... non so Fantastica come cazzo fa....


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Novembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Eh... non so Fantastica come cazzo fa....


So problemi....


----------



## Carola (22 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Un altro mutuo da pagare ..... No, no, non ci penso proprio ... Paura


----------



## Flavia (22 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> So problemi....


ma non ho capito
questa second life
è tipo libro game?


----------



## Eratò (22 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> So problemi....


E immagina se in Secod Life ti metti a giocare in un gioco virtuale tipo Second Life... È un incubo infinito! :scared:


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Novembre 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> ma non ho capito
> questa second life
> è tipo libro game?


Onestamente non ne si nulla, ritengo sia una " vita virtuale" da vivere con una precisa identità e quotidianità, presumo. Può rispondere Fantastica.


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Novembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> E immagina se in Secod Life ti metti a giocare in un gioco virtuale tipo Second Life... È un incubo infinito! :scared:


non sai più dove cacchio sei :singleeye: fagocitata da vite comunicanti aaghhhh


----------



## Eratò (22 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> non sai più dove cacchio sei :singleeye: fagocitata da vite comunicanti aaghhhh


Speriamo che il psicoterapeuta sia una gentile offerta dei creatori del gioco... Almeno uno sconto...


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Novembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Speriamo che il psicoterapeuta sia una gentile offerta dei creatori del gioco... Almeno uno *sconto*...


*Comitiva* ...che con tutte ste personalità, deve occuparsi di più persone Fantistica , si scherza, gli è che ne io ne Erato siamo adatte a vite parallele


----------



## Eratò (22 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> *Comitiva* ...che con tutte ste personalità, deve occuparsi di più persone Fantistica , si scherza, gli è che ne io ne Erato siamo adatte a vite parallele


Fantastica io non scherzo veramente. Mi pare un gioco inquietante.


----------



## Flavia (22 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Onestamente non ne si nulla, ritengo sia una " vita virtuale" da vivere con una precisa identità e quotidianità, presumo. Può rispondere Fantastica.


grazie
quindi è una sorta di storia
una vita parallela, dove da 
più diventare da dr Jekyll a mr hyde
(non ho trovato altro esempio)


----------



## oro.blu (22 Novembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> No, ti rimarrebbe te stessa. E pure adesso se ci pensi bene hai solo te stessa. Credo che tu debba cominciare a lavorare su di te in modo da bastarti, di stare bene con te. Se deciderai che il tuo benessere dipenda in larga misura dal tuo rapporto con gli altri non risolverai il problema, forse mai.
> E' giusto che ti si diano dei consigli su come incontrare persone nuove, stabilire nuovi rapporti, ma attenta, la fame di vita che hai non saranno gli altri a placarla, è un problema che devi purtroppo risolvere da sola.
> Anch' io ho pensato per un periodo della mia vita di essere diventato trasparente, non era vero, forse solo cercavo approvazione nel posto sbagliato, dalle persone sbagliate, tempo dopo guardavo le stesse persone con occhi diversi, forse per quello che erano veramente.
> Tralascio le incommentabili considerazioni di chi ti dà dei consigli su come rimorchiare meglio, neanche fosse quello il problema.
> ...


:up:  con le patate e la cipolla?
:up: anche per il resto


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Novembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Fantastica io non scherzo veramente. Mi pare un gioco inquietante.


Inquietante, per me si.


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Novembre 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> grazie
> quindi è una sorta di storia
> una vita parallela, dove da
> più diventare da dr Jekyll a mr hyde
> (non ho trovato altro esempio)


Dove costruisci una vita alternativa virtuale, tenendo presente che gli abitanti di SL sono come te, persone vere che vivono come persone virtuali.


----------



## Flavia (22 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Dove costruisci una vita alternativa virtuale, tenendo presente che gli abitanti di SL sono come te, persone vere che vivono come persone virtuali.


non ho tempo per vivere una vita reale
24 ore al giorno non mi bastano
dovrei smettere di dormire per vivere
una seconda vita virtuale
P.S poi con la sfortuna che ho
nella vita virtuale mi ribecco
la condomina del primo piano
che rompe per ogni motivo!


----------



## Falcor (22 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Eh già poi ti confondi non sai per quale life devi andare a comperare il pane


Dai che oro se lo prepara da se il pane e risolve. A meno che non scelga una second life in cui non sia brava a farlo allora si mette con un panettiere che però nella sua first life è un tecnico radiologo con la passione per i farinacei.

Però il tecnico radiologo nella sua first ha una amante che nella second life è una suora che ogni tanto si concede al parroco che nella sua first life è un panettiere. Allora boh, ho perso il filo.

Oro sta a sentire uno che ha fame, vammi a fare i muffin e non ci pensare.


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Novembre 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> non ho tempo per vivere una vita reale
> 24 ore al giorno non mi bastano
> dovrei smettere di dormire per vivere
> una seconda vita virtuale
> ...


Già c'è pure questo rischio


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Dai che oro se lo prepara da se il pane e risolve. A meno che non scelga una second life in cui non sia brava a farlo allora si mette con un panettiere che però nella sua first life è un tecnico radiologo con la passione per i farinacei.
> 
> Però il tecnico radiologo nella sua first ha una amante che nella second life è una suora che ogni tanto si concede al parroco che nella sua first life è un panettiere. Allora boh, ho perso il filo.
> 
> Oro sta a sentire uno che ha fame, vammi a fare i muffin e non ci pensare.


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Flavia (22 Novembre 2015)

qui ho una real belva
che vuole fare il suo real giro serale
io al pensiero di uscire ho l'orticaria
come si risolve questa cosa in una vita non real?
con un pavimento allagato?


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Novembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> No, ti rimarrebbe te stessa. E pure adesso se ci pensi bene hai solo te stessa. Credo che tu debba cominciare a lavorare su di te in modo da bastarti, di stare bene con te. Se deciderai che il tuo benessere dipenda in larga misura dal tuo rapporto con gli altri non risolverai il problema, forse mai.
> E' giusto che ti si diano dei consigli su come incontrare persone nuove, stabilire nuovi rapporti, ma attenta, la fame di vita che hai non saranno gli altri a placarla, è un problema che devi purtroppo risolvere da sola.
> Anch' io ho pensato per un periodo della mia vita di essere diventato trasparente, non era vero, forse solo cercavo approvazione nel posto sbagliato, dalle persone sbagliate, tempo dopo guardavo le stesse persone con occhi diversi, forse per quello che erano veramente.
> Tralascio le incommentabili considerazioni di chi ti dà dei consigli su come rimorchiare meglio, neanche fosse quello il problema.
> ...


Spleen. Ma tu hai idea di cosa vuol dire "lavorare su te stessa"? No, dico. A me pare che qui quando scrivete ste robe prendete un paio di frasi a effetto da talk show del pomeriggio su canale cinque subito dopo Uomini e Donne, lo mixate con un paio di articoli presi da Donna Moderna, ci ficcate dentro un po' di sano Mulino Bianco che fa sempre bene al cuore, shackerate ed eccolo lì, l'intruglio che fa stare bene è servito. Che fa stare bene VOI, eh. Allora Spleen, cosa minchia vuol dire "la fame di vita che hai non saranno altri a placarla". Che vuol dire. Cosa vorrebbe significare, in concreto. Cosa dovrebbe fare questa tizia per lavorare bene su se stessa. In concreto. Yoga? Meditazione? Mmm? Cosa? CHE COSA, SPLEEN? In cosa si risolve "lavora su te stessa"? Decoupage? Analisi? AUTOANALISI? Autolisi? Cosa? Spleen bevi la birra.


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Novembre 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> qui ho una real belva
> che vuole fare il suo real giro serale
> io al pensiero di uscire ho l'orticaria
> come si risolve questa cosa in una vita non real?
> con un pavimento allagato?


Con il vicino che lo porta per te


----------



## Eratò (22 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Dai che oro se lo prepara da se il pane e risolve. A meno che non scelga una second life in cui non sia brava a farlo allora si mette con un panettiere che però nella sua first life è un tecnico radiologo con la passione per i farinacei.
> 
> Però il tecnico radiologo nella sua first ha una amante che nella second life è una suora che ogni tanto si concede al parroco che nella sua first life è un panettiere. Allora boh, ho perso il filo.
> 
> Oro sta a sentire uno che ha fame, vammi a fare i muffin e non ci pensare.


Ma perchè tecnico radiologo poi?


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Novembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma perchè tecnico radiologo poi?


Si vede che fa l'infermiere, Falqui.


----------



## Falcor (22 Novembre 2015)

Boh forse perché tutti quelli che ho conosciuto mi sembravano abbastanza tipi da una seconda vita virtuale 

Ma anche un gastroenterologo si presterebbe bene


----------



## Fantastica (22 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tre post tre versioni
> Ah fantastica decidi: o ti piace il buon sesso, o ti piace la varietà o ti piace giocare.
> Certo che se in una notte hai scoperto tutto c'era proprio poco da scoprire


Mi piacciono tutte e tre. Uff, non in una notte. In un discretamente sufficiente tempo per provare una certa attrazione del genere "questo mi ispira" e cominciare a pensarci, per poi desiderarlo, infine per farlo nella realtà, esattamente come accade nella vita reale in mille luoghi, tranne che in un piccolo paese del Friuli dove tutti si conoscono e ti appiccicano un ruolo e ti ritagliano addosso un'identità e se non puoi far uscire il naso da lì, col cazzo che ti fai un viaggio da sola. Per cosa? Per sentirti sola e pure aver speso dei soldi? Magari quelli di famiglia, con i figli a casa che si domandano che cosa diavolo è successo a mamma loro che si è presa una vacanza senza di loro e papà per la prima volta da che la conoscono? Essù.


----------



## Fantastica (23 Novembre 2015)

@Fiammetta @Flavia @Eratò 

:rotfl:

Comunque: in SL non lavori e non paghi il mutuo, ma se vuoi puoi creare qualsiasi cosa e farti pagare per queste creazioni da quelli come me che sono pigri e comprano. La moneta del mondo di SL è il linden dollar, che si cambia in dollari, euro e yen e tutte le divise che vuoi. NON hai nessun obbligo di comprare nulla, comunque. Ti scegli un nome, un avatar e giri dove ti pare, conosci altri avatar, formi gruppi, fai il dj (io lo faccio ogni tanto), vai a ballare la musica che preferisci, ti costruisci la casa nella land che ti piace, la arredi come ti piace, parli le lingue che parlano i tuoi interlocutori (ovviamente l'inglese la fa da oadrone, ma a me sono capitati spesso francesi con cui esercitarmi), puoi chattare in presenza (di avatar) scrivendo o parlando, ecc. È come quando da bambina giocavi a bambole, preciso preciso, solo che da adulti c'è qualche componente in più.
È inquietante se tu sei inquietante, nel senso che ho conosciuto persone inquietanti, ma di sono anche persone tranquille e precise. C'è di tutto, insomma. Come su questo forum, direi.


----------



## oro.blu (23 Novembre 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> qui ho una real belva
> che vuole fare il suo real giro serale
> io al pensiero di uscire ho l'orticaria
> come si risolve questa cosa in una vita non real?
> con un pavimento allagato?


tappettini assorbenti per real belve e real donne stanche


----------



## Flavia (23 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> tappettini assorbenti per real belve e real donne stanche


non lo vuole usare!!!!
nemmeno per farci sopra 
un pisolino


----------



## Eratò (23 Novembre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Mi piacciono tutte e tre. Uff, non in una notte. In un discretamente sufficiente tempo per provare una certa attrazione del genere "questo mi ispira" e cominciare a pensarci, per poi desiderarlo, infine per farlo nella realtà, esattamente come accade nella vita reale in mille luoghi, tranne che in un piccolo paese del Friuli dove tutti si conoscono e ti appiccicano un ruolo e ti ritagliano addosso un'identità e se non puoi far uscire il naso da lì, col cazzo che ti fai un viaggio da sola. Per cosa? Per sentirti sola e pure aver speso dei soldi? Magari quelli di famiglia, con i figli a casa che si domandano che cosa diavolo è successo a mamma loro che si è presa una vacanza senza di loro e papà per la prima volta da che la conoscono? Essù.


Beh... non è solo colpa del paesino del Friuli e della sua gente se non si va a fare un viaggio da soli... E i figli son grandi e se non capiscono gli si può spiegare. E il marito per come pare non sembra avere dei comportamenti da Talebano... A volte siamo noi a farci condizionare dalla "gente"  e metterci da soli nel centro del attenzione. Presumo che anche i Friulani abbiano cazzi loro a cui pensare..  Che poi un viaggio non è una dochiarazione tipo "mi allontano un paio di giorni per scoparmi qualsiasi bipede si muove"...


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Novembre 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> non lo vuole usare!!!!
> nemmeno per farci sopra
> un pisolino


Flavia, ma tu
scrivi in centurie?
Tipo Nostradamus?


----------



## oro.blu (23 Novembre 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Spleen. Ma tu hai idea di cosa vuol dire "lavorare su te stessa"? No, dico. A me pare che qui quando scrivete ste robe prendete un paio di frasi a effetto da talk show del pomeriggio su canale cinque subito dopo Uomini e Donne, lo mixate con un paio di articoli presi da Donna Moderna, ci ficcate dentro un po' di sano Mulino Bianco che fa sempre bene al cuore, shackerate ed eccolo lì, l'intruglio che fa stare bene è servito. Che fa stare bene VOI, eh. Allora Spleen, cosa minchia vuol dire "la fame di vita che hai non saranno altri a placarla". Che vuol dire. Cosa vorrebbe significare, in concreto. Cosa dovrebbe fare questa tizia per lavorare bene su se stessa. In concreto. Yoga? Meditazione? Mmm? Cosa? CHE COSA, SPLEEN? In cosa si risolve "lavora su te stessa"? Decoupage? Analisi? AUTOANALISI? Autolisi? Cosa? Spleen bevi la birra.



si dai beviamoci una birra che sono a dieta da un mese e da un mese non bevo...ho sete:bere:

si chiedilo tu a SPLEEN ...

Cosa devo fare ??? Lavorare? Lavoro. Fare sport? Faccio sport. Corsi alternativi. Ho fatto un corso di AUTOCAD. Venerdì ho cominciato un corso di "decorazioni in tema Natalizio". Prendermi cura della mia persona? Mi metto la crema tutte le mattine e le sere e dopo la doccia...Mi sono persino messa a dieta...... E che devo fare??? MI MANCA SOLO LO STRIZZACERVELLI...


----------



## Flavia (23 Novembre 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Flavia, ma tu
> scrivi in centurie?
> Tipo Nostradamus?


non scomodare Nostra Vostra
e pure Loro
il motivo è banale
e tu non sei stupido


----------



## Falcor (23 Novembre 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Flavia, ma tu
> scrivi in centurie?
> Tipo Nostradamus?


:rotfl:

Sei troppo un pacioccone.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Novembre 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> non scomodare Nostra Vostra
> e pure Loro
> il motivo è banale
> e tu non sei stupido


Ah, allora
probabilmente si 
è rotto il tasto 
invio della tua
tastiera.
Una carezza
alla belva.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> si dai beviamoci una birra che sono a dieta da un mese e da un mese non bevo...ho sete:bere:
> 
> si chiedilo tu a SPLEEN ...
> 
> Cosa devo fare ??? Lavorare? Lavoro. Fare sport? Faccio sport. Corsi alternativi. Ho fatto un corso di AUTOCAD. Venerdì ho cominciato un corso di "decorazioni in tema Natalizio". Prendermi cura della mia persona? Mi metto la crema tutte le mattine e le sere e dopo la doccia...Mi sono persino messa a dieta...... E che devo fare??? MI MANCA SOLO LO STRIZZACERVELLI...


È che se una persona ha paura di non fare niente di interessante, non troverà interesse in quello che fa.
Pensa che ogni volta che ho incontrato una persona così non ho voluto crederci.
Hai due figli se ti chiedono il senso della vita cosa rispondi?


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> si dai beviamoci una birra che sono a dieta da un mese e da un mese non bevo...ho sete:bere:
> 
> si chiedilo tu a SPLEEN ...
> 
> Cosa devo fare ??? Lavorare? Lavoro. Fare sport? Faccio sport. Corsi alternativi. Ho fatto un corso di AUTOCAD. Venerdì ho cominciato un corso di "decorazioni in tema Natalizio". Prendermi cura della mia persona? Mi metto la crema tutte le mattine e le sere e dopo la doccia...Mi sono persino messa a dieta...... E che devo fare??? *MI MANCA SOLO LO STRIZZACERVELLI...*


Per l'amore di Cristo. Sai che Brunetta pensa che io sia tanto brutto e malfidato al punto che scrivo ste robe perchè sotto sotto intendo violare il tuo deretano vergine ed intonso (spero) con la mia trave, trave che avrei anche un po' nell'occhio e per quello non dovrei scrivere (discorso trave/pagliuzza)? Sono una brutta, brutta, persona.


----------



## oro.blu (23 Novembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Beh... non è solo colpa del paesino del Friuli e della sua gente se non si va a fare un viaggio da soli... E i figli son grandi e se non capiscono gli si può spiegare. E il marito per come pare non sembra avere dei comportamenti da Talebano... A volte siamo noi a farci condizionare dalla "gente"  e metterci da soli nel centro del attenzione. Presumo che anche i Friulani abbiano cazzi loro a cui pensare..  Che poi un viaggio non è una dochiarazione tipo "mi allontano un paio di giorni per scoparmi qualsiasi bipede si muove"...



Non è un talebano ma credo che comunque avrebbe qualche perplessità alla mia richiesta di andarmi a fare una vacanza da sola per qualche giorno...


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *È che se una persona ha paura di non fare niente di interessante, non troverà interesse in quello che fa.*
> Pensa che ogni volta che ho incontrato una persona così non ho voluto crederci.
> Hai due figli se ti chiedono il senso della vita cosa rispondi?


Benissimo, adesso tira fuori il prossimo Bacio perugina e vedi un po' se magari t'esce qualche citazione di Gigione.


----------



## Falcor (23 Novembre 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Benissimo, adesso tira fuori il prossimo Bacio perugina e vedi un po' se magari t'esce qualche citazione di *Gigione*.


Le migliori indubbiamente sono: "Je vac pazz pa carcioff'l" e "Ma c' fess, ma c' fess, t'hanna fatt o' mercedes".


----------



## oro.blu (23 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È che se una persona ha paura di non fare niente di interessante, non troverà interesse in quello che fa.
> Pensa che ogni volta che ho incontrato una persona così non ho voluto crederci.
> Hai due figli se ti chiedono il senso della vita cosa rispondi?



senti per favore, non venire a parlare a me del senso della vita. Il senso della vita è vivere e amare la vita. Essere felici di aver visto l'alba e il tramonto. Aver assaporato cose buone. Aver tenuto in braccio la tua creatura ed averla amata fino a struggerti il cuore. Il senso della vita. Il senso della vita è vedere i tuoi figli crescere sereni, sentire dai loro insegnanti che sono bravi ragazzi.
Non riesco a capire perché bisogna mettere in mezzo i miei figli.
quello che sto passando è un problema mio. Loro ne sono fuori. Ho insegnato e ho dato a loro molto ti più di quanto qualsiasi persona abbia insegnato e dato a me. Magari non è il meglio che potevano avere. Ma tutto quello che potevo dargli glielo ho dato!!


----------



## oro.blu (23 Novembre 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Per l'amore di Cristo. Sai che Brunetta pensa che io sia tanto brutto e malfidato al punto che scrivo ste robe perchè sotto sotto intendo violare il tuo deretano vergine ed intonso (spero) con la mia trave, trave che avrei anche un po' nell'occhio e per quello non dovrei scrivere (discorso trave/pagliuzza)? Sono una brutta, brutta, persona.


...Tranqui vecchio! il deretano è vergine, quindi tieni il coso lì, cioè la trave girata da un altra parte. Poi son già accecata, quindi lontano anche dagli occhi :rotfl::rotfl:.

Secondo me sei proprio cattivo, si cattivone.... come "cattivissimo me"


----------



## Carola (23 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> senti per favore, non venire a parlare a me del senso della vita. Il senso della vita è vivere e amare la vita. Essere felici di aver visto l'alba e il tramonto. Aver assaporato cose buone. Aver tenuto in braccio la tua creatura ed averla amata fino a struggerti il cuore. Il senso della vita. Il senso della vita è vedere i tuoi figli crescere sereni, sentire dai loro insegnanti che sono bravi ragazzi.
> Non riesco a capire perché bisogna mettere in mezzo i miei figli.
> quello che sto passando è un problema mio. Loro ne sono fuori. Ho insegnato e ho dato a loro molto ti più di quanto qualsiasi persona abbia insegnato e dato a me. Magari non è il meglio che potevano avere. Ma tutto quello che potevo dargli glielo ho dato!!


certo che si
un abbraccio


----------



## lunaiena (23 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> senti per favore, non venire a parlare a me del senso della vita. Il senso della vita è vivere e amare la vita. Essere felici di aver visto l'alba e il tramonto. Aver assaporato cose buone. Aver tenuto in braccio la tua creatura ed averla amata fino a struggerti il cuore. Il senso della vita. Il senso della vita è vedere i tuoi figli crescere sereni, sentire dai loro insegnanti che sono bravi ragazzi.
> Non riesco a capire perché bisogna mettere in mezzo i miei figli.
> quello che sto passando è un problema mio. Loro ne sono fuori. Ho insegnato e ho dato a loro molto ti più di quanto qualsiasi persona abbia insegnato e dato a me. Magari non è il meglio che potevano avere. Ma tutto quello che potevo dargli glielo ho dato!!


condivido...
e aggiungo che non è neanche un problema ...


----------



## Brunetta (23 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> senti per favore, non venire a parlare a me del senso della vita. Il senso della vita è vivere e amare la vita. Essere felici di aver visto l'alba e il tramonto. Aver assaporato cose buone. Aver tenuto in braccio la tua creatura ed averla amata fino a struggerti il cuore. Il senso della vita. Il senso della vita è vedere i tuoi figli crescere sereni, sentire dai loro insegnanti che sono bravi ragazzi.
> Non riesco a capire perché bisogna mettere in mezzo i miei figli.
> quello che sto passando è un problema mio. Loro ne sono fuori. Ho insegnato e ho dato a loro molto ti più di quanto qualsiasi persona abbia insegnato e dato a me. Magari non è il meglio che potevano avere. Ma tutto quello che potevo dargli glielo ho dato!!


Però per te non è abbastanza e vuoi scampoli di assenza?

Lo vedi che sei in contraddizione con te stessa? Che senso ha se hai il senso cercare sesso con sconosciuti?


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Non è un talebano ma credo che comunque avrebbe qualche perplessità alla mia richiesta di andarmi a fare una vacanza da sola per qualche giorno...


Se non lo hai mai  fatto è normale si chieda :" oh questa, da dove esce fuori?" , però potrebbe essere un input per parlargli del tuo momento di difficoltà   con la vita che a tratti sembra ti vada un po' stretta. Magari non andrai a Milano qualche giorno ma avrai comunque aperto una dialogo con tuo marito riguardo a te.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Novembre 2015)

Comunque belle balle che si possono fare cose scindendo parti di sé.
È con la tua vita, con il tuo essere davvero che trasmetti il senso, non con quello che dici.


----------



## Carola (23 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Comunque belle balle che si possono fare cose scindendo parti di sé.
> È con la tua vita, con il tuo essere davvero che trasmetti il senso, non con quello che dici.


Brunetta a volte mi sembri Marzullo...


----------



## Brunetta (23 Novembre 2015)

Carola ha detto:


> Brunetta a volte mi sembri Marzullo...


Infatti tu sei perfettamente integrata e sei certa di quello che vuoi?
Bellissimo essere solidali con le incoerenze altrui.


----------



## oro.blu (23 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Comunque belle balle che si possono fare cose scindendo parti di sé.
> È con la tua vita, con il tuo essere davvero che trasmetti il senso, non con quello che dici.


...tu non lo puoi sapere. Se non fossi stata capace di scindere parti di me, con la vita da figa che mi sono trovata fino da piccola mi sarei già suicidata almeno un paio di volte...
tu sai cosa significa crescere e vedere negli occhi e sentire nelle parole  e nei gesti di una madre che tu sei la causa di quel matrimonio fallito di merda?? Sai cosa significa guardare ogni giorno la follia di un padre ubriaco che ti pesta a sangue solo perché gli hai detto una cosa con un tono sbagliato?? 
Mi sono fatta una s... anche brutta, lo sapete voi ed io, non cambierà il mio atteggiamento con i miei figli, non cambia il rapporto che ho con la vita. Non cambierà il mio "essere"
Si sono sempre alla ricerca di qualcosa. Ho fame di novità. Voglio fortissimamente voglio. Non so cosa e non so perché.
Arrivare a 46 anni e non aver trovato la pace dei sensi è forse strano ma non so cosa farci.
Esistono le persone come te, tutte di un pezzo. Moralmente perfette.persone che non si scompongono. Vi ammiro, vi rispetto. Ma io non sono così.
Perché io riesco ad essere estremamente triste e dispiaciuta e piangere e chiedere scusa o estremamente felice, tanto felice che la testa mi gira e le gambe mi tremano o ancora assolutamente indifferente...


----------



## Anonimo1523 (23 Novembre 2015)

*QUOTO*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Comunque belle balle che si possono fare cose scindendo parti di sé.
> È con la tua vita, con il tuo essere davvero che trasmetti il senso, non con quello che dici.


Siamo ciò che facciamo non ciò che diciamo di essere. È il nostro comportamento che parla per noi.


----------



## Carola (23 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti tu sei perfettamente integrata e sei certa di quello che vuoi?
> Bellissimo essere solidali con le incoerenze altrui.


Sei saccente e un po noiosa sai brunetta 

non vedo davvero cosa c entrasse il discorso dei figli e altre cose che vai scrivendo con questo tono
devi essere una persona un tantino acidella o molto sola non so 
no non sono certa do ciò che voglio e si incoerenza paure desideri sono tutte componenti di noi essere umano.non perfetti ne infallibili e vivaiddio
sentenzia pure li dal tuo trono virtuale  brunetta


----------



## Carola (23 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> ...tu non lo puoi sapere. Se non fossi stata capace di scindere parti di me, con la vita da figa che mi sono trovata fino da piccola mi sarei già suicidata almeno un paio di volte...
> tu sai cosa significa crescere e vedere negli occhi e sentire nelle parole  e nei gesti di una madre che tu sei la causa di quel matrimonio fallito di merda?? Sai cosa significa guardare ogni giorno la follia di un padre ubriaco che ti pesta a sangue solo perché gli hai detto una cosa con un tono sbagliato??
> Mi sono fatta una s... anche brutta, lo sapete voi ed io, non cambierà il mio atteggiamento con i miei figli, non cambia il rapporto che ho con la vita. Non cambierà il mio "essere"
> Si sono sempre alla ricerca di qualcosa. Ho fame di novità. Voglio fortissimamente voglio. Non so cosa e non so perché.
> ...


Guarda oroblu che non devi giustificarti qui anche se può sembrare 

lascia perdere le moralmente perfette che qui così non c'è nessuno.se stiamo tutti qua ognuno ha il suo buco da colmare Altroche non si scompongono ...


----------



## Eratò (23 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Se non lo hai mai  fatto è normale si chieda :" oh questa, da dove esce fuori?" , però potrebbe essere un input per parlargli del tuo momento di difficoltà   con la vita che a tratti sembra ti vada un po' stretta. Magari non andrai a Milano qualche giorno ma avrai comunque aperto una dialogo con tuo marito riguardo a te.


Quoto.


----------



## oro.blu (23 Novembre 2015)

Carola ha detto:


> Guarda oroblu che non devi giustificarti qui anche se può sembrare
> 
> lascia perdere le moralmente perfette che qui così non c'è nessuno.se stiamo tutti qua ognuno ha il suo buco da colmare Altroche non si scompongono ...


Può sembrare una giustifica. In realtà volevo dire che ognuno forma il suo carattere in base alle esperienze pregresse. Il mio si è sviluppato a comparti stagni. alle volte c'è qualche conflitto. Nulla di irreparabile. Solo dalla morte non ci si salva.


----------



## spleen (23 Novembre 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Spleen. Ma tu hai idea di cosa vuol dire "lavorare su te stessa"? No, dico. A me pare che qui quando scrivete ste robe prendete un paio di frasi a effetto da talk show del pomeriggio su canale cinque subito dopo Uomini e Donne, lo mixate con un paio di articoli presi da Donna Moderna, ci ficcate dentro un po' di sano Mulino Bianco che fa sempre bene al cuore, shackerate ed eccolo lì, l'intruglio che fa stare bene è servito. Che fa stare bene VOI, eh. Allora Spleen, cosa minchia vuol dire "la fame di vita che hai non saranno altri a placarla". Che vuol dire. Cosa vorrebbe significare, in concreto. Cosa dovrebbe fare questa tizia per lavorare bene su se stessa. In concreto. Yoga? Meditazione? Mmm? Cosa? CHE COSA, SPLEEN? In cosa si risolve "lavora su te stessa"? Decoupage? Analisi? AUTOANALISI? Autolisi? Cosa? Spleen bevi la birra.


  Cos’è, ti metti a fare le pulci sul modo di scrivere degli altri, sul metodo e non sul merito?   Sei  a corto di argomenti? Del resto non mi sembra che siano spuntati per lei dei mirabolanti consigli pratici, da nessuno, nemmeno da te, detto per inciso.  Lo sport di fare da re Mida al contrario trasformando in merda tutto quello che si tocca (commenta) non ti sembra che sia già abbastanza diffuso?
  Il senso di quello che ho scritto è abbastanza chiaro, mi sembra. E inutile iscriversi ad un corso di ballo o di cucina o ad una chat di rimorchio per risolvere i propri problemi,  quel malessere  di cui lei scrive del resto le ho già detto che io lo conosco, e non mi sembra certo di averlo superato gettandomi a capofitto nella frenesia del “fare cose, vedere persone”, questo ho detto, dal basso di quello che capisco io.  Se poi tu dall’ alto della tua chiarissima interpretazione degli eventi e delle persone pensi di avere la verità in tasca, per l’amor del cielo, l’ho già detto, posso fare anche a meno di scrivere e andare a bermi una birra.
  [FONT=&quot]Anzi, bevitene una pure tu. [/FONT]


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Novembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Cos’è, ti metti a fare le pulci sul modo di scrivere degli altri, sul metodo e non sul merito?   Sei  a corto di argomenti? Del resto non mi sembra che siano spuntati per lei dei mirabolanti consigli pratici, da nessuno, nemmeno da te, detto per inciso.  Lo sport di fare da re Mida al contrario trasformando in merda tutto quello che si tocca (commenta) non ti sembra che sia già abbastanza diffuso?
> Il senso di quello che ho scritto è abbastanza chiaro, mi sembra. E inutile iscriversi ad un corso di ballo o di cucina o ad una chat di rimorchio per risolvere i propri problemi,  quel malessere  di cui lei scrive del resto le ho già detto che io lo conosco, e non mi sembra certo di averlo superato gettandomi a capofitto nella frenesia del “fare cose, vedere persone”, questo ho detto, dal basso di quello che capisco io.  Se poi tu dall’ alto della tua chiarissima interpretazione degli eventi e delle persone pensi di avere la verità in tasca, per l’amor del cielo, l’ho già detto, posso fare anche a meno di scrivere e andare a bermi una birra.
> [FONT=&quot]Anzi, bevitene una pure tu. [/FONT]


Ma ndo vai, resta e scrivi, che la verità in tasca non ce l'ha nessuno. Qui tanto meno.


----------



## Mary The Philips (23 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Carne fresca aria fresca é uguale... La voglia di fare e non pensare che la gente che conosco della mia età non ha più voglia di fare mentre io si




Carne fresca=aria fresca. A me non pare proprio la stessa cosa. 

Voglia di fare. Cosa? Pare che fai tante cose ma il senso di insoddisfazione rimane tal quale.
Voglia di non pensare. A cosa? 
Cosa la gente che conosci della tua età non ha più voglia di fare?

Secondo me non è proprio fame, ma voglia di qualcosa di buono. Semplice semplice 


Ce l'hai una passione sopita, qualcosa a cui avresti sempre voluto dare spazio e non l'hai fatto?


----------



## Horny (23 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Ciao. Non so da dove cominciare.
> Ho un periodo in cui, oltre che ad avere una vera e propria ESPLOSIONE ORMONALE provo una forte attrazione verso i ragazzi più giovani... Non sono ne bella ne sexi... esco poco se non per andare in palestra (di sole donne) quindi occasioni non ne ho. Ho voluto provare ad iscrivermi in uno di quei siti di incontri, dichiarando la mia vera età, dicendo che sono sposata, mettendo le mie vere foto...dicendo solo che volevo fare nuove conoscenze scopo amicizia. Ho ricevuto centinaia di contatti. Parecchi li ho scartati subito. Ma c'era un ragazzo più giovane, carino che diceva di trovarmi carina. Be non male. Abbiamo chattato un po' divagando anche nel sessuale...nonostante i brividi all'inizio sono rimasta molto nel vago. Mi chiede di incontrarci per un caffè... Discutiamo un po' su questa cosa. Un po' perché avevo paura un po' perché ho una famiglia. Dovevo trovare il momento giusto. Alla fine troviamo un compromesso, dopo tre giorni... durante l'attesa l'atmosfera si scalda, cadiamo in discorsi sempre più spinti... Il caffè si trasforma in un appuntamento a "luci rosse". OK tutto bene, consapevole di quello che facevo...
> Be è andato tutto storto. Ci siamo trovati, mi aspettavo qualche bacio, qualche carezza...invece è partito subito a ravanarmi le tette e a chiedermi un pompino. OK l'avevo messo in previsione, come avevo messo in previsione di farci sesso. Quello che non mi aspettavo era di fare sesso con un bimbominkia che pensava di essere un supermacio e che non mi ha fatto provare assolutamente nulla, che si è pure offeso quando gli ho detto che non mi è piaciuto. Ancora di più si è offeso quando gli ho detto che non intendevo più rivederlo. Mi ha detto che come donna monogama da quasi 30 anni non capivo nulla che lui ha sempre soddisfatto tutte le donne e via cavolate del genere.
> Mi sono sentita PRESA IN GIRO E STUPIDA. Volevo fare un esperienza sessuale ed è venuta fuori una seduta terapeutica per un ragazzo che si sente adone ed invece è una mezza cartuccia...ma purtroppo non sono una brava psicologa...e così ne è venuta fuori una mezza tragedia, per lui. Pensavo volesse piangere. Ad un certo punto e perfino uscito un Nessuno mi capisce!!
> Ma possibile che una volta, dico una volta nella vita faccio una pazzia e mi va così di MM. Stranamente non mi pesa quello che ho fatto, il tradimento intendo (infondo mio marito anni fa ha avuto un amante per tre anni). Mi secca altamente che non sia stata una cosa SPETTACOLARE. Perché non intendo farlo mai più, non intendo rovinare quello che è ora la mia vita. Ma ho sprecato questo colpo di testa in modo schifoso, senza capire che chi andavo a trovare era un insicuro... be questo è quanto


mi stai davvero simpatica.
non preoccuparti, sbagliando si impara
(spero.....per me).
comunque pure a me sono capitati soggetti simili 
(e non erano da chat).
dobbiamo solo capire bene come selezionare :up:


----------



## free (23 Novembre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> top secret, ovviamente



uffa:unhappy:


----------



## sienne (23 Novembre 2015)

Ciao

io non ho capito ancora in cosa consiste questo stato d'animo o malessere ... 
Da una parte la ricerca di emozioni come la botta di testa, dall'altra il senso di solitudine da voler colmare che sicuramente non si colma con delle botte di testa, dall'altra ancora voglia di fare ... ma in realtà fa ... non riesco a focalizzare il punto.  


sienne


----------



## free (23 Novembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> io non ho capito ancora in cosa consiste questo stato d'animo o malessere ...
> Da una parte la ricerca di emozioni come la botta di testa, dall'altra il senso di solitudine da voler colmare che sicuramente non si colma con delle botte di testa, dall'altra ancora voglia di fare ... ma in realtà fa ... non riesco a focalizzare il punto.
> ...


in effetti lei sembra un po' confusa, il che è secondo me è il motivo per cui le è capitata la storia che ha raccontato
comunque secondo me già il fatto che abbia sentito il desiderio di raccontare, anche solo a degli sconosciuti su un forum, è positivo, significa che si è fermata a riflettere


----------



## sienne (23 Novembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> in effetti lei sembra un po' confusa, il che è secondo me è il motivo per cui le è capitata la storia che ha raccontato
> comunque secondo me già il fatto che abbia sentito il desiderio di raccontare, anche solo a degli sconosciuti su un forum, è positivo, significa che si è fermata a riflettere



Ciao

concordo. Lo trovo molto positivo ... 
Può aiutare a mettere ordine ... 


sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Novembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> io non ho capito ancora in cosa consiste questo stato d'animo o malessere ...
> Da una parte la ricerca di emozioni come la botta di testa, dall'altra il senso di solitudine da voler colmare che sicuramente non si colma con delle botte di testa, dall'altra ancora voglia di fare ... ma in realtà fa ... non riesco a focalizzare il punto.
> ...


Ciao Sienne, credo che il  punto sia che nemmeno oro ha compreso bene cosa le manca. Per ora ha solo verificato che una trombata random con un illustre sconosciuto non fa per lei, ed è già qualcosa


----------



## sienne (23 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ciao Sienne, credo che il  punto sia che nemmeno oro ha compreso bene cosa le manca. Per ora ha solo verificato che una trombata random con un illustre sconosciuto non fa per lei, ed è già qualcosa



Ciao

certo, andando per esclusione è anche un metodo ... 
Scherzo. Sicuramente è un bene se ha capito che ciò è una cosa che non vuole. 


sienne


----------



## PresidentLBJ (23 Novembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> uffa:unhappy:


Fisico nucleare + tappetto = conteofpinceton.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Novembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Cos’è, ti metti a fare le pulci sul modo di scrivere degli altri, sul metodo e non sul merito?   Sei  a corto di argomenti? Del resto non mi sembra che siano spuntati per lei dei mirabolanti consigli pratici, da nessuno, nemmeno da te, detto per inciso.  Lo sport di fare da re Mida al contrario trasformando in merda tutto quello che si tocca (commenta) non ti sembra che sia già abbastanza diffuso?
> Il senso di quello che ho scritto è abbastanza chiaro, mi sembra. E inutile iscriversi ad un corso di ballo o di cucina o ad una chat di rimorchio per risolvere i propri problemi,  quel malessere  di cui lei scrive del resto le ho già detto che io lo conosco, e non mi sembra certo di averlo superato gettandomi a capofitto nella frenesia del “fare cose, vedere persone”, questo ho detto, dal basso di quello che capisco io.  Se poi tu dall’ alto della tua chiarissima interpretazione degli eventi e delle persone pensi di avere la verità in tasca, per l’amor del cielo, l’ho già detto, posso fare anche a meno di scrivere e andare a bermi una birra.
> Anzi, bevitene una pure tu.


Il senso di quello che scrivi non c'è. O meglio, è una roba tipo l'oroscopo, hai presente? Sull'oroscopo di solito ci sono scritte robe che per lo più andrebbero bene per chiunque, non troppo specifiche ma anzi piuttosto generaliste. E' tipo "il consiglio di tradinet". La parte buona e bella, di tradinet. "Ricomincia da te". Benissimo, e come si fa? "Punta più su te stessa", meglio ancora, e com'è che funziona. A sto punto, per assurdo, meglio i consigli di Fantastica. Per assurdo, eh.
Allora qua il punto non è tanto quello che dici/dite, ma il fatto che non capite. Spleen tu con tua moglie stai benissimo e se una poco poco mezzo flirta (o pensi lo faccia comunque) vai in paranoia. Che razza di consigli potrai mai dare ad una come Oro Saiwa? Consigli sensati, dico. Tu come Brunetta (che anzi le rompe i coglioni perchè, sai, biano/nero/tradtori/traditi e Saiwa sta dalla parte sbagliata del recinto), come chi le consiglia lo spicologo che non sta bene e quant'altro. L'unico consiglio che mi sento di darle io, dal basso della mia inesperienza, è di viversi l'attimo e acchiappare qualcosa che valga la pena d'essere ricordato con un sorriso, qualsiasi cosa sia, perchè a quasi cinquant'anni la vita per lo più te la sei lasciata alle spalle, e quello che ti resta non è esattamente roba da "star bene con sè stessi" così alla cazzo di cane. Che le ha detto sfiga con un ragazzetto, ma in generale che le sfighe capitano a tutti e che l'importante è che stia bene lei. Più o meno questo le ho detto. Che dire ad una di cinquant'anni di "stare bene con sè stessa" non è che vuol dire un cazzo. Poi sì, famose tutte le birre che ti pare, ci mancherebbe.


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Novembre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Sei iscritta? Lo sei stata? Sei pure stata così sfigata?


eh certo che mi sono iscritta. Avevo un interesse personale, dovevo sorvegliare mia figlia 15enne.
Sai com'è, lì dentro tra pervertiti e pedofili c'è una bella fauna.
Fortunatamente ho una figlia intelligente che dopo un paio di mesi ha lasciato perdere da sola.


----------



## spleen (23 Novembre 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Il senso di quello che scrivi non c'è. O meglio, è una roba tipo l'oroscopo, hai presente? Sull'oroscopo di solito ci sono scritte robe che per lo più andrebbero bene per chiunque, non troppo specifiche ma anzi piuttosto generaliste. E' tipo "il consiglio di tradinet". La parte buona e bella, di tradinet. "Ricomincia da te". Benissimo, e come si fa? "Punta più su te stessa", meglio ancora, e com'è che funziona. A sto punto, per assurdo, meglio i consigli di Fantastica. Per assurdo, eh.
> Allora qua il punto non è tanto quello che dici/dite, ma il fatto che non capite. Spleen tu con tua moglie stai benissimo e se una poco poco mezzo flirta (o pensi lo faccia comunque) vai in paranoia. Che razza di consigli potrai mai dare ad una come Oro Saiwa? Consigli sensati, dico. Tu come Brunetta (che anzi le rompe i coglioni perchè, sai, biano/nero/tradtori/traditi e Saiwa sta dalla parte sbagliata del recinto), come chi le consiglia lo spicologo che non sta bene e quant'altro. L'unico consiglio che mi sento di darle io, dal basso della mia inesperienza,* è di viversi l'attimo e acchiappare qualcosa che valga la pena d'essere ricordato* *con un sorriso, qualsiasi cosa sia*, perchè a quasi cinquant'anni la vita per lo più te la sei lasciata alle spalle, e quello che ti resta non è esattamente roba da "star bene con sè stessi" così alla cazzo di cane. Che le ha detto sfiga con un ragazzetto, ma in generale che le sfighe capitano a tutti e che l'importante è che stia bene lei. Più o meno questo le ho detto. Che dire ad una di cinquant'anni di "stare bene con sè stessa" non è che vuol dire un cazzo. Poi sì, famose tutte le birre che ti pare, ci mancherebbe.


Si, i consigli da oro saiwa e le frasi fatte le do io, rileggiti per piacere.
A cinquanta anni la vita non è finita manco per il cazzo, arrivaci a cinquanta, poi ne riparliamo.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Novembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Si, i consigli da oro saiwa e le frasi fatte le do io, rileggiti per piacere.
> A cinquanta anni la vita non è finita manco per il cazzo, arrivaci a cinquanta, poi ne riparliamo.


...

Mica ho scritto che è finita, ho scritto che per lo più te la sei lasciata alle spalle. Che è, semplicemente, molto vero. 


EDIT: Che poi, frase fatta. Quello che ho scritto significa che se ad un certo momento te la senti e te la senti dentro, nello stomaco, la voglia di fare qualcosa PER TE, embè falla. Non è così difficile, Spleen, e non è una frase fatta, anzi. Poi capita di pigliarci le sole, o no, ma cazzo nella vita uno mica può vivere in una botte di ferro, no? Perchè se vivi in una botte di ferro tanto non corri pericoli da fuori quanto non esci tu, e poi hai voglia a dire "eh, ma io vivo bene con me stesso", e bravo, allora.


----------



## oro.blu (23 Novembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Carne fresca=aria fresca. A me non pare proprio la stessa cosa.
> 
> Voglia di fare. Cosa? Pare che fai tante cose ma il senso di insoddisfazione rimane tal quale.
> Voglia di non pensare. A cosa?
> ...



La mia passione è una cosa complicata, dovrei rimettermi a studiare e a praticare, sono rimasta a 30 anni fa e ho perso la mano, alle volte la creatività  e la passione non bastano...
credo che dovrò aspettare che anche il piccolo prenda la patente così poi non dovrò più scarozzarlo in giro e avrò più tempo...ancora 1 anno e mezzo dai non è tanto...


----------



## spleen (23 Novembre 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> ...
> 
> Mica ho scritto che è finita, ho scritto che per lo più te la sei lasciata alle spalle. Che è, semplicemente, molto vero.
> 
> ...


Vabbè tu la pensi così, io non ho mai detto che fare qualcosa per lei non serva, se rileggi il mio messaggio che hai smerdato, c'è scritto solo che non basta. Fare come i lemmings che bruciano la vita non serve a sentirsi meglio ( è la terza volta che lo scrivo). Serve osservare e capire, osservarsi (lo so che non è facile) e capirsi e ci vuole tempo, e impegno anche. Se per te questo è un consiglio da mulino bianco, del cazzo, non so che farci, non mi sembra abbia meno dignità di quello che hai scritto tu.
E bevitela pure tu una birra ogni tanto.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Novembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Cos’è, ti metti a fare le pulci sul modo di scrivere degli altri, sul metodo e non sul merito?   Sei  a corto di argomenti? Del resto non mi sembra che siano spuntati per lei dei mirabolanti consigli pratici, da nessuno, nemmeno da te, detto per inciso.  Lo sport di fare da re Mida al contrario trasformando in merda tutto quello che si tocca (commenta) non ti sembra che sia già abbastanza diffuso?
> Il senso di quello che ho scritto è abbastanza chiaro, mi sembra. E inutile iscriversi ad un corso di ballo o di cucina o ad una chat di rimorchio per risolvere i propri problemi,  quel malessere  di cui lei scrive del resto le ho già detto che io lo conosco,* e non mi sembra certo di averlo superato gettandomi a capofitto nella frenesia del “fare cose, vedere persone”, questo ho detto*, dal basso di quello che capisco io.  Se poi tu dall’ alto della tua chiarissima interpretazione degli eventi e delle persone pensi di avere la verità in tasca, per l’amor del cielo, l’ho già detto, posso fare anche a meno di scrivere e andare a bermi una birra.
> Anzi, bevitene una pure tu.



ma quel che vale per te non vale per tutti.
tutti conosciamo quel malessere, anche chi non lo vuole ammettere, e ci mancherebbe.
non ci si deve giustificare.

ma se una arriva a capirlo scopandosi venti uomini diversi mi volete spiegare cosa ne va e ne viene a voi? (voi generico)


----------



## spleen (23 Novembre 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma quel che vale per te non vale per tutti.
> tutti conosciamo quel malessere, anche chi non lo vuole ammettere, e ci mancherebbe.
> non ci si deve giustificare.
> 
> *ma se una arriva a capirlo scopandosi venti uomini diversi mi volete spiegare cosa ne va e ne viene a voi? (voi generico)*


Niente, io infatti non ho mai espresso giudizi su di lei nel merito. (Chi cazzo sarei?) Ho solo detto che secondo me, in my opinion, non serve.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Novembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Niente, io infatti non ho mai espresso giudizi su di lei nel merito. (Chi cazzo sarei?) Ho solo detto che secondo me, in my opinion, non serve.


infatti. ho quotato te come ultimo anello di questo discorso che va avanti da giorni in modo maldestro, per quel che ho potuto evincere.
sono d'accordo che di base le esperienze sessuali non c'entrano, ma potrebbero centrare per lei. perché deve essere escluso a priori?


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Novembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Vabbè tu la pensi così, io non ho mai detto che fare qualcosa per lei non serva, se rileggi il mio messaggio che hai smerdato, c'è scritto solo che non basta. Fare come i lemmings che bruciano la vita non serve a sentirsi meglio ( è la terza volta che lo scrivo). Serve osservare e capire, osservarsi (lo so che non è facile) e capirsi e ci vuole tempo, e impegno anche. Se per te questo è un consiglio da mulino bianco, del cazzo, non so che farci, non mi sembra abbia meno dignità di quello che hai scritto tu.
> E bevitela pure tu una birra ogni tanto.


I lemmings se suicidano, non è che bruciano la vita. C'era un giochetto all'uopo sull'Amiga 500 che mi piaceva un sacco, a proposito. Vabbè. Adesso ti scrivo una roba molto poco maschia: non reggo tanto l'alcol. Le birre in particolare. Bevo pure eh, mica no, ma non sono un campione della disciplina.


----------



## spleen (23 Novembre 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> infatti. ho quotato te come ultimo anello di questo discorso che va avanti da giorni in modo maldestro, per quel che ho potuto evincere.
> sono d'accordo che di base le esperienze sessuali non c'entrano, *ma potrebbero centrare per lei*. perché deve essere escluso a priori?


E chi lo ha escluso a priori?
Tra l'altro hai quotato me che prima di stamattina avevo scritto si e no due post e che non ho partecipato granchè al dibattito. Il centro del mio discorso è che mi è sembrata una fuga, quella sua, più che una scelta consapevole.
Ma se a lei va bene ( perchè lo ha capito con chiarezza) di scoparsi anche cento uomini, sai a me .......
Cioè secondo moi non stiamo discutendo del fulcro del discorso che è un altro, è il fatto di sentirsi a disagio nella sua vita e di capirne innanzi tutto motivi e soluzioni. E questo l' ho scritto già dal mio primo post su questo 3d.


----------



## lunaiena (23 Novembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> in effetti lei sembra un po' confusa, il che è secondo me è il motivo per cui le è capitata la storia che ha raccontato
> comunque secondo me già il fatto che abbia sentito il desiderio di raccontare, anche solo a degli sconosciuti su un forum, è positivo, significa che si è fermata a riflettere


ma secondo me si è iscritta 
più che altro perché la cosa l'ha parecchio delusa o
lasciata indifferente che ci è rimasta un tantino di merda 
si aspettava una cosa stratosferica una cosa mai provata 
una cosa da ...waooooooone....
invece un flop...
non sapeva a che raccontare sta minchiata che ha fatto e si è iscritta...
confusa non mi sembra anzi ...
la confusione viene fuori perché la si sta facendo più grossa di quello che è...


----------



## spleen (23 Novembre 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> I lemmings se suicidano, non è che bruciano la vita. C'era un giochetto all'uopo sull'Amiga 500 che mi piaceva un sacco, a proposito. Vabbè. Adesso ti scrivo una roba molto poco maschia: non reggo tanto l'alcol. Le birre in particolare. Bevo pure eh, mica no, ma non sono un campione della disciplina.


Io lo reggo molto bene invece, anche se mi fermo prima di sballare, dicono sia una questione di un enzima del fegato, boh.  Beh dai, però la birra non è poi così pesante.


----------



## Pazzesco (23 Novembre 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> I lemmings se suicidano, non è che bruciano la vita. C'era un giochetto all'uopo *sull'Amiga 500* che mi piaceva un sacco, a proposito. Vabbè. Adesso ti scrivo una roba molto poco maschia: *non reggo tanto l'alcol*. Le birre in particolare. Bevo pure eh, mica no, ma non sono un campione della disciplina.


Bhè io sono astemio

Ma trovavo molto + machio l'Atari ST dell'Amiga 500 eh!!!


----------



## Brunetta (23 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> ...tu non lo puoi sapere. Se non fossi stata capace di scindere parti di me, con la vita da figa che mi sono trovata fino da piccola mi sarei già suicidata almeno un paio di volte...
> tu sai cosa significa crescere e vedere negli occhi e sentire nelle parole  e nei gesti di una madre che tu sei la causa di quel matrimonio fallito di merda?? Sai cosa significa guardare ogni giorno la follia di un padre ubriaco che ti pesta a sangue solo perché gli hai detto una cosa con un tono sbagliato??
> Mi sono fatta una s... anche brutta, lo sapete voi ed io, non cambierà il mio atteggiamento con i miei figli, non cambia il rapporto che ho con la vita. Non cambierà il mio "essere"
> Si sono sempre alla ricerca di qualcosa. Ho fame di novità. Voglio fortissimamente voglio. Non so cosa e non so perché.
> ...


Allora sei scissa.

Secondo te è sano?
È certamente un espediente psicologico per  "salvarsi" in situazioni estreme in cui non si ha il controllo degli eventi,come, purtroppo, ti è accaduto nel corso della tua vita.
Purtroppo sul passato non puoi agire tu e tanto meno io.
Però ora sei adulta, responsabile e sei in grado di ricomporre la tua vita.
I dolori passati spiegano, ma non sono alibi.
Davvero tu pensi di risolvere la tua vita scindendo la donna che sei con i tuoi figli dalla donna in motel con sconosciuti?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Novembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> E chi lo ha escluso a priori?
> Tra l'altro hai quotato me che prima di stamattina avevo scritto si e no due post e che non ho partecipato granchè al dibattito. Il centro del mio discorso è che mi è sembrata *una fuga*, quella sua, più che una scelta consapevole.
> Ma se a lei va bene *( perchè lo ha capito con chiarezza) *di scoparsi anche cento uomini, sai a me .......
> Cioè secondo moi non stiamo discutendo del fulcro del discorso che è un altro, è il fatto di sentirsi a disagio nella sua vita e di capirne innanzi tutto motivi e soluzioni. E questo l' ho scritto già dal mio primo post su questo 3d.


infatti ho quotato te perché mi sembri il meno sessuofobico, perché sei sicuramente in grado di capire e perché avevi scritto poco.

il fatto è che la prima cosa che si fa quando si ritiene (a torto o a ragione) di essere ingabbiati, è cercare una via di fuga, magari in modo maldestro.
magari si tentano esperienze che da fuori sembrano una cosa e poi si rivelano un'altra.
a controllare il percorso si impara percorrendolo.
e se inizialmente ci si lamenta di aver sbagliato...beh,fa parte del percorso anche imparare a non lamentarsi delle proprie scelte avventate


----------



## Nicka (23 Novembre 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> infatti ho quotato te perché mi sembri il meno sessuofobico, perché sei sicuramente in grado di capire e perché avevi scritto poco.
> 
> il fatto è che la prima cosa che si fa quando si ritiene (a torto o a ragione) di essere ingabbiati, è cercare una via di fuga, magari in modo maldestro.
> magari si tentano esperienze che da fuori sembrano una cosa e poi si rivelano un'altra.
> ...


Quoto.


----------



## spleen (23 Novembre 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> infatti ho quotato te perché mi sembri il meno sessuofobico, perché sei sicuramente in grado di capire e perché avevi scritto poco.
> 
> il fatto è che la prima cosa che si fa quando si ritiene (a torto o a ragione) di essere ingabbiati, è cercare una via di fuga, magari in modo maldestro.
> magari si tentano esperienze che da fuori sembrano una cosa e poi si rivelano un'altra.
> ...


Lei in effetti non si è lamentata, anzi sembra aver capito che non le è piaciuta la cosa. Poi devo dire che in effetti sembra una persona intelligente, per giunta e ha anche del senso dell' umorismo, inoltre è vicina, in senso geografico.
Quando parla di una certa provincia e provincialità arida la capisco non bene, benissimo.
Secondo me la cosa migliore che ha fatto finora è iscriversi e partecipare qui.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Novembre 2015)

Carola ha detto:


> Sei saccente e un po noiosa sai brunetta
> 
> non vedo davvero cosa c entrasse il discorso dei figli e altre cose che vai scrivendo con questo tono
> devi essere una persona un tantino acidella o molto sola non so
> ...





Carola ha detto:


> Guarda oroblu che non devi giustificarti qui anche se può sembrare
> 
> lascia perdere le moralmente perfette che qui così non c'è nessuno.se stiamo tutti qua ognuno ha il suo buco da colmare Altroche non si scompongono ...



C'entra eccome perché è sì normale sbagliare, sentirsi in contraddizione con noi stessi, soffrire e cercare un senso. Quello che non è sano è considerare questa situazione di crisi permanente e irrisolvibile.
C'è anche chi scambia questa inquietudine per vitalità. Per me sbaglia.
Poi che mezzo mondo viva nella contraddizione con sé è osservabile. Mi spiace.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Novembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Lei in effetti non si è lamentata, anzi sembra aver capito che non le è piaciuta la cosa. Poi devo dire che in effetti sembra una persona intelligente, per giunta e ha anche del senso dell' umorismo, inoltre è vicina, in senso geografico.
> *Quando parla di una certa provincia e provincialità arida la capisco non bene, benissimo.*
> Secondo me la cosa migliore che ha fatto finora è iscriversi e partecipare qui.


esattamente.
anche stando qui ho imparato che la provincialità non può essere un alibi.
non può esserlo per giustificare le fughe, né per crogiolarsi nell'immobilismo e nell'impossibilità di agire.

io le ho detto molte pagine fa di non stancarsi di cercare nuove strade.
@oro: ma è più facile incancrenirsi a ribattere a chi ti contesta il pompino, vero?
se vuoi uscire, oltre a cercare nuove strade vedi di batterle con convinzione


----------



## Brunetta (23 Novembre 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> esattamente.
> anche stando qui ho imparato che la provincialità non può essere un alibi.
> non può esserlo per giustificare le fughe, né per crogiolarsi nell'immobilismo e nell'impossibilità di agire.
> 
> ...


Quoto.

Il pompino è l'episodio di un percorso che non è sbagliato per il pompino, ma perché era prevedibile, come ha scritto farfalla e come hanno scritto altri, va' e non fare più fesserie controproducenti.


----------



## oro.blu (23 Novembre 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> esattamente.
> anche stando qui ho imparato che la provincialità non può essere un alibi.
> non può esserlo per giustificare le fughe, né per crogiolarsi nell'immobilismo e nell'impossibilità di agire.
> 
> ...


??? Incancrenirsi con chi mi contesta il pompino??? 

Mai attaccato per questo. Ho sempre detto che avete ragione !! Non è di sicuro una cosa che andrò a vantarmi in giro aver fatto un pompino ad uno appena conosciuto.
Solo non sopporto questo insistere del darmi addosso perché la cosa mi é scivolata addosso.
Sto cercando di capire. Ho un sacco di fisime e incertezze. 
Invidio profondamente chi è sicuro di se, chi ha sempre seguito la strada retta. Beati voi. Io non ci riesco ad essere quella che non sono. Certo che di gente ottusa ce né in giro.


----------



## free (23 Novembre 2015)

lunaiena ha detto:


> ma secondo me si è iscritta
> più che altro perché la cosa l'ha parecchio delusa o
> lasciata indifferente che ci è rimasta un tantino di merda
> si aspettava una cosa stratosferica una cosa mai provata
> ...


 anche questo è vero
intendevo dire che lei mi pare che abbia scritto che il sito che ha scelto non era proprio di incontri, nel senso che per una che non è avvezza e sgamata come la Fanta per es., un po' di confusione la crea
poi se ci pensi è arrivata qui, perchè, credo, si è concentrata più sul tradimento/avventura che su ricerche di altri siti, o ricerche di consigli per altri siti, insomma intendo dire che passare dal sito "suo" a questo è già un modo per riflettere, secondo me


----------



## Nicka (23 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> ??? Incancrenirsi con chi mi contesta il pompino???
> 
> Mai attaccato per questo. Ho sempre detto che avete ragione !! Non è di sicuro una cosa che andrò a vantarmi in giro aver fatto un pompino ad uno appena conosciuto.
> Solo non sopporto questo insistere del darmi addosso perché la cosa mi é scivolata addosso.
> ...


Ascolta...quel che è fatto è fatto.
Hai fatto bene? Magari no, ma tu pensa che era una cosa che volevi fare e amen. E' andata male, sai quante volte è andata male alla gente? Non è una consolazione, ma ad un certo punto pazienza.
Hai fatto quello che volevi e hai capito che non faceva per te e non è andata come speravi. Riga sopra e via.


----------



## Eratò (23 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> ??? Incancrenirsi con chi mi contesta il pompino???
> 
> Mai attaccato per questo. Ho sempre detto che avete ragione !! Non è di sicuro una cosa che andrò a vantarmi in giro aver fatto un pompino ad uno appena conosciuto.
> Solo non sopporto questo insistere del darmi addosso perché la cosa mi é scivolata addosso.
> ...


Non devi essere quella che non sei e fidati che le batoste le abbiamo avute tutti, quelli sicuri di sé e quelli insicuri.Le soluzioni da manuale non esistono.... Stai serena e prendila con calma e ironia come già stai facendo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> ??? Incancrenirsi con chi mi contesta il pompino???
> 
> Mai attaccato per questo. Ho sempre detto che avete ragione !! Non è di sicuro una cosa che andrò a vantarmi in giro aver fatto un pompino ad uno appena conosciuto.
> Solo non sopporto questo insistere del darmi addosso perché la cosa mi é scivolata addosso.
> ...


Ma tu leggi solo l'ultimo post? 
Guarda che è dall'inizio di questo thread che io sto sostenendo le tue ragioni.
Ma tu rispondi solo a chi ti sembra ti stia dando contro in qualche modo.


----------



## spleen (23 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> si dai beviamoci una birra che sono a dieta da un mese e da un mese non bevo...ho sete:bere:
> 
> si chiedilo tu a SPLEEN ...
> 
> Cosa devo fare ??? Lavorare? Lavoro. Fare sport? Faccio sport. Corsi alternativi. Ho fatto un corso di AUTOCAD. Venerdì ho cominciato un corso di "decorazioni in tema Natalizio". Prendermi cura della mia persona? Mi metto la crema tutte le mattine e le sere e dopo la doccia...Mi sono persino messa a dieta...... E che devo fare??? MI MANCA SOLO LO STRIZZACERVELLI...


Ti sono servite a qualcosa ste cose? Visto che qua continuano a dirti che è una faccenda di "vedere persone e fare cose"?
Il frico era con le patate, la birra artigianale del posto, rossa al radicchio, comunque.


----------



## danny (23 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> ??? Incancrenirsi con chi mi contesta il pompino???
> 
> Mai attaccato per questo. Ho sempre detto che avete ragione !! Non è di sicuro una cosa che andrò a vantarmi in giro aver fatto un pompino ad uno appena conosciuto.
> *Solo non sopporto questo insistere del darmi addosso perché la cosa mi é scivolata addosso.*
> ...


Neanch'io lo capisco.
Ma comprendo quella sensazione di vuoto, che ho anch'io, che ha avuto mia moglie, che hanno in tanti.
Ho quasi 50 anni, il meglio se ne è andato. 
Non ho tantissimi anni buoni, non ne ho tanti per fare ancora del buon sesso, e non è che non ci penso.
E non raccontiamoci che non cambia niente.
Non posso più fare come da giovane, dilazionare nel tempo le emozioni per investire sul futuro.
In realtà il futuro è già qui. 
La domanda che mi pongo ora è: cosa  mi rimane da fare perché questi anni, questo presente, abbia un senso? Prima quel vuoto lo riempivo con i progetti che hanno quasi tutti: casa, matrimonio, figlia etc.
Ma ora? A me adesso mancano le emozioni.
Per anni le ho trovate nelle novità che arrivavano, poi ho cominciato a privilegiare la sicurezza alle emozioni. Sarà stato forse l'essere divenuto padre ed essere entrato a contatto con la morte, ma ho cominciato a piantare radici nel presente, edificando sul passato. Gran cagata.
Non ci sono sicurezze così granitiche da tenerci in piedi sempre.
E questo vuoto che si sente scava le fondamenta.
E' che a un certo punto ti viene voglia di vivere. Per davvero.
E non sai come. E anche un cazzo di pompino a uno sconosciuto infognati da qualche parte ti pare un'emozione che ne valga la pena, salvo il fatto che alla fin dei conti non c'è stata, perché lui era solo un coglione. E tu vuoi altro. 
Non certo del sesso di merda. 
Ecco. Anni fa rimandavi questa voglia di vivere. La rimandavi perché sentivi di avere anni da spendere.
E allora fai crescere i figli, lavori, ti contieni.
Ma ora... 
Sai che non puoi aspettare. Il futuro è adesso.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> ??? Incancrenirsi con chi mi contesta il pompino???
> 
> Mai attaccato per questo. Ho sempre detto che avete ragione !! Non è di sicuro una cosa che andrò a vantarmi in giro aver fatto un pompino ad uno appena conosciuto.
> Solo non sopporto questo insistere del darmi addosso perché la cosa mi é scivolata addosso.
> ...


E ti dirò di più. 
Perché ti vergogni della tua avventura?
Dovresti andarne fiera.


----------



## oro.blu (23 Novembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Ti sono servite a qualcosa ste cose? Visto che qua continuano a dirti che è una faccenda di "vedere persone e fare cose"?
> Il frico era con le patate, la birra artigianale del posto, rossa al radicchio, comunque.



se mi fossero servite, non avrei fatto quello che ho fatto.
Non è stato quello che mi aspettavo. e non è un esperienza che ripeterò, almeno in quel modo. Perché come ho già detto non do mai nulla per scontato. La vita è piena di risvolti e non si sa mai dove si va a finire.


----------



## Falcor (23 Novembre 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> E ti dirò di più.
> Perché ti vergogni della tua avventura?
> Dovresti andarne fiera.


Secondo me non deve essere fiera di quello che ha fatto, assolutamente.

Ma deve essere fiera del modo in cui ha reagito alla cosa che ha fatto. Quella è la cosa importante. Lei vuole sentirsi viva, ma cavolo il modo in cui sta reagendo, sta frugando dentro di se, è la manifestazione più genuina e vera di una persona viva. Per questo non deve mollare e continuare a cercare il suo angolino nel mondo.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Novembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Neanch'io lo capisco.
> Ma comprendo quella sensazione di vuoto, che ho anch'io, che ha avuto mia moglie, che hanno in tanti.
> Ho quasi 50 anni, il meglio se ne è andato.
> Non ho tantissimi anni buoni, non ne ho tanti per fare ancora del buon sesso, e non è che non ci penso.
> ...


Ecco è la "crisi di mezza età, che ognuno vive quando la "sente" e magari buttatoci dentro dal tradimento, dalla morte dei genitori, dalla crescita dei figli, dall'avvicinarsi della menopausa e forse se la chiamassimo "seconda adolescenza" la capiremmo meglio.
E' un passaggio in un'età diversa in cui le gioie, le emozioni, le relazioni, il senso di sé sono diverse e da costruire.
Tornare indietro all'adolescenza perché "adesso che saprei cosa dire, adesso che saprei cosa fare" non funziona perché per vivere nuove emozioni si tende a riprendere quella modalità delle nuove esperienze che era adolescenziale.
Invece bisogna trovare un nuovo modo di essere.
Così come allora abbiamo imparato che era diventato necessario usare assorbenti o farci la barba.
Certamente non è facile.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Secondo me non deve essere fiera di quello che ha fatto, assolutamente.
> 
> Ma deve essere fiera del modo in cui ha reagito alla cosa che ha fatto. Quella è la cosa importante. Lei vuole sentirsi viva, ma cavolo il modo in cui sta reagendo, sta frugando dentro di se, è la manifestazione più genuina e vera di una persona viva. Per questo non deve mollare e continuare a cercare il suo angolino nel mondo.



deciderà lei.
ma cosa ci sarebbe di disdicevole in quel che ha fatto?


----------



## Falcor (23 Novembre 2015)

Forse quel piccolo particolare che si chiama marito?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Novembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Neanch'io lo capisco.
> Ma comprendo quella sensazione di vuoto, che ho anch'io, che ha avuto mia moglie, che hanno in tanti.
> Ho quasi 50 anni, il meglio se ne è andato.
> Non ho tantissimi anni buoni, non ne ho tanti per fare ancora del buon sesso, e non è che non ci penso.
> ...


ma guarda danny, l'unica vera grande cazzata è questo revisionismo da minchioni di ciò che si è fatto alla luce di avvenimenti nemmeno dipendenti dalla propria volontà
come faccia a non entrarvi in testa ( a te e anche a qualcun altro) non riesco a capirlo.


----------



## ivanl (23 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Forse quel piccolo particolare che si chiama marito?


che vuoi che sia...
L'importante e' fare il proprio percorso di consapevolezza...:unhappy:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Forse quel piccolo particolare che si chiama marito?


marito?
 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

se volevi farmi ridere ci sei riuscito


----------



## danny (23 Novembre 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma guarda danny, l'unica vera grande cazzata è questo revisionismo da minchioni di ciò che si è fatto *alla luce di avvenimenti nemmeno dipendenti dalla propria volontà*
> come faccia a non entrarvi in testa ( a te e anche a qualcun altro) *non riesco a capirlo*.


Alla luce di un cazzo.
Illuminami.


----------



## Falcor (23 Novembre 2015)

Chiara son contento di averti fatto ridere (dovrei esserne felice, non è facile strappare sorrisi di sti tempi).

Io credo che non dovrebbe influire sul nostro modo di agire ciò che gli altri ci fanno o ci abbiano fatto.

Il marito merita ciò che oro ha fatto? Sicuramente si. Anzi meriterebbe che oro avesse un amante fisso.

Ma quando ci guardiamo dentro possiamo giustificare le nostre azioni dando la colpa ad altri? Solo io sono padrone delle mie azioni e pensare che io agisco in riposta solo ad altri stimoli mi priva del mio potere decisionale.

Come quando il prete mi dice che servono i comandamenti sennò la gente ruberebbe. Io non rubo non per la paura di una punizione divina ma perché so che è sbagliato. Allo stesso modo se una persona mi ha fatto del male io la allontano ma non gli presento il conto.


----------



## oro.blu (23 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Allora sei scissa.
> 
> Secondo te è sano?
> È certamente un espediente psicologico per  "salvarsi" in situazioni estreme in cui non si ha il controllo degli eventi,come, purtroppo, ti è accaduto nel corso della tua vita.
> ...



*...ogni weekend della mia vita...*


----------



## Brunetta (23 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Chiara son contento di averti fatto ridere (dovrei esserne felice, non è facile strappare sorrisi di sti tempi).
> 
> Io credo che non dovrebbe influire sul nostro modo di agire ciò che gli altri ci fanno o ci abbiano fatto.
> 
> ...


Ma non è questione di presentare il conto.
E' questione che quando un patto è rotto, è rotto.
Si può stare insieme, ma non sono più dovute cose che avevano un valore di reciprocità.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> *...ogni weekend della mia vita...*


Vabbè allora hai deciso.
Divertiti.
Non ti lamentare poi delle conseguenze fingendo che ti scivolino addosso.
Perché rimuovi la tua sensibilità.


----------



## Falcor (23 Novembre 2015)

Se il patto è rotto ci si separa. Non si cambiano semplicemente le clausole aggiungendo la non esclusività del rapporto, secondo me ovviamente.


----------



## spleen (23 Novembre 2015)

La discussione sta prendendo di nuovo una brutta piega, se continuate a fossilizzarvi sul pompino.


----------



## oro.blu (23 Novembre 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma tu leggi solo l'ultimo post?
> Guarda che è dall'inizio di questo thread che io sto sostenendo le tue ragioni.
> Ma tu rispondi solo a chi ti sembra ti stia dando contro in qualche modo.



scusa e che mi sto fasciando la testa... mi stanno girando un po' continuano a tarmi della traditrice inferocita quando invece l'ho fatto una volta.


----------



## sienne (23 Novembre 2015)

Ciao

che senso ha continuare questa cavalcata sulla questione dell'incontro che ha avuto,
visto che lo ha ripetuto più volte, che non è quello che cerca ... 


sienne


----------



## spleen (23 Novembre 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> che vuoi che sia...
> L'importante e' fare il proprio percorso di consapevolezza...:unhappy:


Cosa c'è di male? Cosa non funzione nell' essere consapevoli, nel capire? Almeno poi sei responsabile in pieno delle scelte che fai, non ti sembra?


----------



## spleen (23 Novembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> che senso ha continuare questa cavalcata sulla questione dell'incontro che ha avuto,
> visto che lo ha ripetuto più volte, che non è quello che cerca ...
> ...


Appunto.


----------



## oro.blu (23 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vabbè allora hai deciso.
> Divertiti.
> Non ti lamentare poi delle conseguenze fingendo che ti scivolino addosso.
> Perché rimuovi la tua sensibilità.



vedi che sei talmente chiusa nelle tue idea che non hai capito che ti stavo prendendo ingiro


----------



## Brunetta (23 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Se il patto è rotto ci si separa. Non si cambiano semplicemente le clausole aggiungendo la non esclusività del rapporto, secondo me ovviamente.


Nel TUO rapporto.
In altri va diversamente e a volte implicitamente.
Però dubito che Oro sia disposta davvero a mettersi in discussione.
Basta vedere cosa ha capito e come ha risposto a i miei cortesi e partecipati post.
Se reagisce considerando giudicante quello che è un invito alla riflessione non riuscirebbe neanche un terapeuta ad aiutarla.
Infatti non vuole e ha scritto già, mi pare, un paio di volte come proposta da non prendere in considerazione quella di chiedere aiuto.
Io neanche gliel'ho proposta, per dire, e nessun altro, ma il suo rifiuto l'ha espresso a priori.


----------



## sienne (23 Novembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Appunto.



Ciao

ho notato con ritardo, che stiamo dicendo la stessa cosa.




sienne


----------



## danny (23 Novembre 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma guarda danny, l'unica vera grande cazzata è questo revisionismo da minchioni di ciò che si è fatto alla luce di avvenimenti nemmeno dipendenti dalla propria volontà
> come faccia a non entrarvi in testa ( a te e anche a qualcun altro) non riesco a capirlo.


Allora: non è che quel gran vuoto che ha provato mia moglie (e pure oroblu che usa le stese parole) non lo provassi pure io.
Si chiama piattezza della vita.
Lavori un sacco, pensi ai figli, fai le stesse cose ogni giorno.
E non è che non ti diverti, ma che quelle cazzo di emozioni che ti fanno aumentare i battiti del cuore non le hai più.
E ti dici che non ti mancano perché hai altro. 
Puoi continuare tutta la vita così, a vivere di piccole emozioni e di momenti di serena tranquillità.
Non è che vivi male: questo è la standard di tanta gente.
Ti accontenti perché credi di avere molto.
Ti accontenti anche di fare per anni un cazzo di sesso alla missionaria per non svegliare la bambina di sera.
Te lo fai bastare perché pensi che comunque hai già molto. Di altro, però.
Io non lo chiamerei revisionismo, come dici tu, ma illusione.
Non è che se baratti del sesso del cazzo con la sicurezza di quello che hai, non ti manca del buon sesso.
Ti fai bastare quello che hai. Per paura per abitudine... tutto quello che ti pare, ma... te lo fai bastare, non è che ne sei soddisfatto.
E' valso per me, che pure ero sempre io a volerne di più, comunque. Non è che è un discorso che tiro fuori adesso, c'era già questo problema.
Non è valso per mia moglie, che lo voleva altrove. Insieme ad altro.
Di due esigenze si poteva trovare un compromesso adeguato per tutti e due?
No, perché lei voleva un marito e un amante, non un amante senza marito o l'amante e un marito con l'amante.
Pace, amen, lei ha fatto una scelta per sé.
Io no, e questo infatti non va bene, ma per me, si intende, e qui sono io a dover capire ora cosa mi è necessario. 
Perlomeno ho buttato via un po' di illusioni del cazzo in questa vicenda. Per il resto non ci sono ancora arrivato.


----------



## Eratò (23 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Chiara son contento di averti fatto ridere (dovrei esserne felice, non è facile strappare sorrisi di sti tempi).
> 
> Io credo che non dovrebbe influire sul nostro modo di agire ciò che gli altri ci fanno o ci abbiano fatto.
> 
> ...


Ma se oro ha già detto che non è una vendetta nei confronti del marito. E a proposito del marito, come fa anche lui a non accorgersi dello stato emotivo di oro....


----------



## spleen (23 Novembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ho notato con ritardo, che stiamo dicendo la stessa cosa.
> 
> ...


Va benissimo così Sienne, non è la prima volta che lo dici anche tu del resto. :up:


----------



## Brunetta (23 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> vedi che sei talmente chiusa nelle tue idea che non hai capito che ti stavo prendendo ingiro


Un conto è scherzare, un altro è prendere in giro.
In rosso e caratteri cubitali è prendere in giro, in effetti.
E poi non si sa bene CHI stai prendendo in giro.


----------



## Falcor (23 Novembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> La discussione sta prendendo di nuovo una brutta piega, se continuate a fossilizzarvi sul pompino.





sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> che senso ha continuare questa cavalcata sulla questione dell'incontro che ha avuto,
> visto che lo ha ripetuto più volte, che non è quello che cerca ...
> ...


Io ci son tornato sull'episodio per chiarire un concetto ma son daccordo con voi. Anzi dicendo a chiara che oro deve esser fiera della sua reazione penso proprio che ormai ciò che è fatto è fatto. Lei sta andando avanti ponendosi importanti domande ed è questo quello che conta


----------



## danny (23 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma non è questione di presentare il conto.
> E' questione che quando un patto è rotto, è rotto.
> Si può stare insieme, *ma non sono più dovute cose che avevano un valore di reciprocità*.


Questo non è vero.
Se lo stato mi ruba dei soldi, io non rubo i soldi allo stato per reciprocità.
Se lo faccio, è perché sono un ladro anch'io.
Io non so mentire, quindi mi risulta difficile tradire.
Non è che non ne abbia voglia, ma non ho la capacità di affrontare una relazione extra dovendo mentire alla persona con cui vivo.
E non me ne frega un cazzo se c'è un patto che è già stato infranto.
Io sto bene in determinate circostanze, sono fatto così.


----------



## danny (23 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Se il patto è rotto ci si separa. Non si cambiano semplicemente le clausole aggiungendo la non esclusività del rapporto, secondo me ovviamente.


Ma non è detto.
Non è che tutti possono separarsi.
Anche per motivi economici, per dire.
Si può trovare insieme anche un compromesso decente, a volte.


----------



## sienne (23 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Io ci son tornato sull'episodio per chiarire un concetto ma son daccordo con voi. Anzi dicendo a chiara che oro deve esser fiera della sua reazione penso proprio che ormai ciò che è fatto è fatto. Lei sta andando avanti ponendosi importanti domande ed è questo quello che conta




Ciao

s'in dall'inizio lei ha scisso le due questioni. Cioè, il tradimento del marito non c'entra in questa sua ricerca fatta. Secondo me, e l'ho già scritto, c'entra ma non nel senso di presentare il conto, ma in quanto le ha dato una ulteriore cantonata alla sua autostima che già non è il massimo. Proprio dall'uomo al suo fianco ... è una crepa, anche se il tutto riposa nel passato. Ma andiamo oltre ... 


sienne


----------



## ivanl (23 Novembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Cosa c'è di male? Cosa non funzione nell' essere consapevoli, nel capire? Almeno poi sei responsabile in pieno delle scelte che fai, non ti sembra?


c'e' di male che non si e' da soli e le tue scelte ricadono anche su un'altra persona (parlo sempre in generale, nello specifico di Oro, il marito non merita alcuna considerazione...)


----------



## Brunetta (23 Novembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Questo non è vero.
> Se lo stato mi ruba dei soldi, io non rubo i soldi allo stato per reciprocità.
> Se lo faccio, è perché sono un ladro anch'io.
> Io non so mentire, quindi mi risulta difficile tradire.
> ...


Allora è un tuo modo di stare bene, ma non è un patto.


----------



## bettypage (23 Novembre 2015)

Io penso che alla fine tutto converge su una domanda: siamo fatti per passare 3/4 o 2/3 della nostra esistenza insieme ad un altro inviduo? Quanto condizionanento culturale e sociale c è?


----------



## spleen (23 Novembre 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> c'e' di male che non si e' da soli e le tue scelte ricadono anche su un'altra persona (parlo sempre in generale, nello specifico di Oro, il marito non merita alcuna considerazione...)


Scelte e consapevolezza non sono la stessa cosa, per questo ho scritto anche di responsabilità.
Nello specifico di Oro anche il marito è una persona, che nonostante tutto lei apprezza, sembrerebbe.


----------



## perplesso (23 Novembre 2015)

bettypage ha detto:


> Io penso che alla fine tutto converge su una domanda: siamo fatti per passare 3/4 o 2/3 della nostra esistenza insieme ad un altro individuo? Quanto condizionanento culturale e sociale c è?


se vogliamo parlare della differenza tra esclusività fisica e fedeltà forse è meglio parlarne in un 3d a parte.


----------



## bettypage (23 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> se vogliamo parlare della differenza tra esclusività fisica e fedeltà forse è meglio parlarne in un 3d a parte.


Ok


----------



## oro.blu (23 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Nel TUO rapporto.
> In altri va diversamente e a volte implicitamente.
> Però dubito che Oro sia disposta davvero a mettersi in discussione.
> Basta vedere cosa ha capito e come ha risposto a i miei cortesi e partecipati post.
> ...



no veramente TU non hai fatto altro che dirmi che alla mia età queste cose non si fanno che non capisci come si possano fare , che dovevo pensare alle conseguenze.... e continui non ho capito per quale irragionevole motivo a farlo come se per me fosse normale tradire mio marito ogni qualvolta lui esce dalla porta di casa.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> no veramente TU non hai fatto altro che dirmi che alla mia età queste cose non si fanno che non capisci come si possano fare , che dovevo pensare alle conseguenze.... e continui non ho capito per quale irragionevole motivo a farlo come se per me fosse normale tradire mio marito ogni qualvolta lui esce dalla porta di casa.


Hai letto quello che hai saputo, voluto leggere.
Forse ti pesa quello che *per te* è un tradimento.
Se leggi anche solo gli ultimi post io ho parlato di patto rotto.
E prima ancora che hai fatto una cosa che è stata sbagliata, prevedibilmente, per te.
E che dici di voler capire da cosa dipende la tua inquietudine, ma non lo fai.
Rileggi senza pregiudizi.
Io davvero sto dimostrando una disponibilità fuori dall'usuale, mio.


----------



## perplesso (23 Novembre 2015)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ok


non prenderla come una critica  è che sei relativamente nuova qui e mi fa piacere il tuo interesse a sviluppare certe considerazioni.

un 3d autonomo però ritengo permetta un focus migliore.   il Confessionale è più porto d'approdo che luogo del pensiero.


----------



## bettypage (23 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> non prenderla come una critica  è che sei relativamente nuova qui e mi fa piacere il tuo interesse a sviluppare certe considerazioni.
> 
> un 3d autonomo però ritengo permetta un focus migliore.   il Confessionale è più porto d'approdo che luogo del pensiero.


Ma mica me la sono presa  e cmq non è esattamente quello che intendevo.


----------



## oro.blu (23 Novembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Questo non è vero.
> Se lo stato mi ruba dei soldi, io non rubo i soldi allo stato per reciprocità.
> Se lo faccio, è perché sono un ladro anch'io.
> Io non so mentire, quindi mi risulta difficile tradire.
> ...


Scusa danny se prendo la tua risposta come punto di partenza, quello che sto per scrivere non è diretto a te (a parte quello che rguarda la conoscenza)

il tradimento di mio marito è stato SECOLI FA. Non c'entra nulla! Vendetta o ripicca...ma no!
è assolutamente colpa mia! 
Mi è stato chiesto perché l'ho fatto. Ho risposto perché in quel momento mi girava così. é un comportamento pericoloso. è un comportamento che alle volte non so FRENARE. Si possono dire e pensare tutte le cose del mondo sul mio conto, soprattutto che mi sto a nascondere dietro a delle scuse e che non ho intenzione di controllarmi... Se non sapessi controllarmi non sarei arrivata dove sono. Ho detto che alle volte NON RIESCO... Se pentirsi ed ammettere che si è sbagliato non serve io non so proprio cosa fare. Non posso tornare indietro. e comunque sarebbe un pezzo di esperienza in meno. MANCHERESTE ANCHE VOI e questo sinceramente è un peccato. perché qui ci sono tante belle persone...


----------



## perplesso (23 Novembre 2015)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ma mica me la sono presa  e cmq non è esattamente quello che intendevo.


ragione di più per aprirci su un 3d, così ci spieghi esattamente cosa intendi.


----------



## danny (23 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Scusa danny se prendo la tua risposta come punto di partenza, quello che sto per scrivere non è diretto a te...
> 
> *il tradimento di mio marito è stato SECOLI FA.* Non c'entra nulla! Vendetta o ripicca...ma no!
> è assolutamente colpa mia!
> Mi è stato chiesto perché l'ho fatto. Ho risposto perché in quel momento mi girava così. é un comportamento pericoloso. è un comportamento che alle volte non so FRENARE. Si possono dire e pensare tutte le cose del mondo sul mio conto, soprattutto che mi sto a nascondere dietro a delle scuse e che non ho intenzione di controllarmi... Se non sapessi controllarmi non sarei arrivata dove sono. Ho detto che alle volte NON RIESCO... Se pentirsi ed ammettere che si è sbagliato non serve io non so proprio cosa fare. Non posso tornare indietro. e comunque sarebbe un pezzo di esperienza in meno. MANCHERESTE ANCHE VOI e questo sinceramente è un peccato. perché qui ci sono tante belle persone...



Ma infatti lo so, io non vedo correlazioni.
15 anni sono tanti.
E non vedo nulla di male nel tuo comportamento, se non che non ha dato le risposte che ti attendevi (sempre parlando pensando a te, non alla coppia. Qui tu dici di avere un problema, tu devi risolverlo, il marito lo lascerei da parte).
Ora, io ho cercato di fare delle ipotesi sulla base delle mie esperienze, ma ovviamente io sono un'altra persona, non so di preciso cosa manca a te.
Certo che penso per ipotesi che se a me manca la passione amorosa nella mia vita ( per ipotesi) non è che se mi iscrivo a zumba (per ipotesi ancora....) io risolvo.
Cioè se mi manca quello ho bisogno di quello.
Posso anche farne a meno, perché penso che sia più giusto così e per non fare casini, però non è che posso pensare che non sia lì, quel vuoto, dietro la porta.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Novembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Ma infatti lo so, io non vedo correlazioni.
> 15 anni sono tanti.
> E non vedo nulla di male nel tuo comportamento, se non che non ha dato le risposte che ti attendevi (sempre parlando pensando a te, non alla coppia. Qui tu dici di avere un problema, tu devi risolverlo, il marito lo lascerei da parte).
> Ora, io ho cercato di fare delle ipotesi sulla base delle mie esperienze, ma ovviamente io sono un'altra persona, non so di preciso cosa manca a te.
> ...


Quello che bisogna capire è se manca quello.


----------



## disincantata (23 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> no veramente TU non hai fatto altro che dirmi che alla mia età queste cose non si fanno che non capisci come si possano fare , che dovevo pensare alle conseguenze.... e continui non ho capito per quale irragionevole motivo a farlo come se per me fosse normale tradire mio marito ogni qualvolta lui esce dalla porta di casa.



E' sempre difficile spiegarsi scrivendo.

Per me non c'entra niente il tradimento, quello e' un altro discorso.

L'errore e' stato farlo in quel modo, avvilente, per me.

Per te avrei voluto tu incontrassi   per caso, magari pure dopo aver conosciuto uno in un forum nel caso, od ovunque, uno con cui trovare desiderio e 'perderti' piacevolmente per qualcosa di piacevole per te. POI poteva benissimo essere una volta e basta, ma almeno bella.

IO diversamente da altri penso che una persona tradita non abbia piu' nessuno da tradire, il patto ormai e' stato rotto.

NON devo proprio niente a chi mi ha tradito.


----------



## danny (23 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quello che bisogna capire è se manca quello.


Non so per oro.blu.
Per quanto mi riguarda, a me manca una donna che mi faccia mancare il respiro.
Mi manca del sesso fatto con passione. 
Mi manca l'essere desiderato.
Mi manca il sangue, la pelle, gli umori, il contatto.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Novembre 2015)

:simy:





danny ha detto:


> Non so per oro.blu.
> Per quanto mi riguarda, a me manca una donna che mi faccia mancare il respiro.
> Mi manca del sesso fatto con passione.
> Mi manca l'essere desiderato.
> Mi manca il sangue, la pelle, gli umori, il contatto.


:lipstick::danza:


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Novembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> E chi lo ha escluso a priori?
> Tra l'altro hai quotato me che prima di stamattina avevo scritto si e no due post e che non ho partecipato granchè al dibattito. Il centro del mio discorso è che mi è sembrata una fuga, quella sua, più che una scelta consapevole.
> Ma se a lei va bene ( perchè lo ha capito con chiarezza) di scoparsi anche cento uomini, sai a me .......
> Cioè secondo moi non stiamo discutendo del fulcro del discorso che è un altro, è il fatto di sentirsi a disagio nella sua vita e di capirne innanzi tutto motivi e soluzioni. E questo l' ho scritto già dal mio primo post su questo 3d.


Quoto .... Anche se avete scritto  nel frattempo altri ventircinquemila post


----------



## Horny (23 Novembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Si, i consigli da oro saiwa e le frasi fatte le do io, rileggiti per piacere.
> A cinquanta anni la vita non è finita manco per il cazzo, arrivaci a cinquanta, poi ne riparliamo.


ma dai, non ho seguito la discussione intera ma su 'sta cosa dell'età
ha ragionissima!!!!!!


----------



## Horny (23 Novembre 2015)

ma davvero le avete consigliato lo psicologo o è una sparata di jb?
:rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (23 Novembre 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> ma davvero le avete consigliato lo psicologo o è una sparata di jb?
> :rotfl:


E' lei che ha detto che non lo vuole. Mi pare che nessuno ne abbia parlato.
Non so perché trovarlo assurdo.
Magari fosse routine, qualche danno in meno lo si farebbe.


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Scusa danny se prendo la tua risposta come punto di partenza, quello che sto per scrivere non è diretto a te (a parte quello che rguarda la conoscenza)
> 
> il tradimento di mio marito è stato SECOLI FA. Non c'entra nulla! Vendetta o ripicca...ma no!
> è assolutamente colpa mia!
> Mi è stato chiesto perché l'ho fatto. Ho risposto perché in quel momento mi girava così. é un comportamento pericoloso. è un comportamento che alle volte non so FRENARE. Si possono dire e pensare tutte le cose del mondo sul mio conto, soprattutto che mi sto a nascondere dietro a delle scuse e che non ho intenzione di controllarmi... Se non sapessi controllarmi non sarei arrivata dove sono. Ho detto che *alle volte NON RIESCO*... Se pentirsi ed ammettere che si è sbagliato non serve io non so proprio cosa fare. Non posso tornare indietro. e comunque sarebbe un pezzo di esperienza in meno. MANCHERESTE ANCHE VOI e questo sinceramente è un peccato. perché qui ci sono tante belle persone...


Tipo? ti strafoghi di ferrero rocheè? Abusi di frico? A parte gli scherzi, se hai voglia di dirlo ovviamente, mi ha incuriosito molto questa cosa del non riuscire a frenarti a fare cose.


----------



## Horny (23 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E' lei che ha detto che non lo vuole. Mi pare che nessuno ne abbia parlato.
> Non so perché trovarlo assurdo.
> *Magari fosse routine, qualche danno in meno lo si farebbe*.


scusa, a parte che non ho in gran stima la categoria,
ma *cambiate le carte in tavola* sul neretto concorderei pure.
consigliarlo a tot utenti di un forum è però un discorso differente.
da parte mia, in generale, ritengo che sia meglio uno psichiatra.
come si fanno le visite annuali alla prostata, anche la nostra mente
direi che merita un check up :up:


----------



## Tessa (23 Novembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> No, ti rimarrebbe te stessa. E pure adesso se ci pensi bene hai solo te stessa. Credo che tu debba cominciare a lavorare su di te in modo da bastarti, di stare bene con te. Se deciderai che il tuo benessere dipenda in larga misura dal tuo rapporto con gli altri non risolverai il problema, forse mai.
> E' giusto che ti si diano dei consigli su come incontrare persone nuove, stabilire nuovi rapporti, ma attenta, la fame di vita che hai non saranno gli altri a placarla, è un problema che devi purtroppo risolvere da sola.
> Anch' io ho pensato per un periodo della mia vita di essere diventato trasparente, non era vero, forse solo cercavo approvazione nel posto sbagliato, dalle persone sbagliate, tempo dopo guardavo le stesse persone con occhi diversi, forse per quello che erano veramente.
> Tralascio le incommentabili considerazioni di chi ti dà dei consigli su come rimorchiare meglio, neanche fosse quello il problema.
> ...


Spleen siamo conterranei! Pero' noi siamo emigrati.....


----------



## Horny (23 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai letto quello che hai saputo, voluto leggere.
> Forse ti pesa quello che *per te* è un tradimento.
> Se leggi anche solo gli ultimi post io ho parlato di patto rotto.
> E prima ancora che hai fatto una cosa che è stata sbagliata, prevedibilmente, per te.
> ...



no ma ora mi devo leggere centinaia di pagine


----------



## Horny (23 Novembre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Tipo? ti strafoghi di ferrero rocheè? Abusi di frico? A parte gli scherzi, se hai voglia di dirlo ovviamente, mi ha incuriosito molto questa cosa del non riuscire a frenarti a fare cose.


be', sulla cosa dei ferrero rocheé c'è chi si rovina la vita .....
a me ha aiutato imparare quasi a riderne, frenarsi è più dura.


----------



## Tessa (23 Novembre 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma quel che vale per te non vale per tutti.
> tutti conosciamo quel malessere, anche chi non lo vuole ammettere, e ci mancherebbe.
> non ci si deve giustificare.
> 
> ma se una arriva a capirlo scopandosi venti uomini diversi mi volete spiegare cosa ne va e ne viene a voi? (voi generico)


A noi niente. Al marito/moglie qualcosa sulla testa arriva.


----------



## Horny (23 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Scusa danny se prendo la tua risposta come punto di partenza, quello che sto per scrivere non è diretto a te (a parte quello che rguarda la conoscenza)
> 
> il tradimento di mio marito è stato SECOLI FA. Non c'entra nulla! Vendetta o ripicca...ma no!
> è assolutamente colpa mia!
> Mi è stato chiesto perché l'ho fatto. Ho risposto perché in quel momento mi girava così. é un comportamento pericoloso. è un comportamento che alle volte non so FRENARE. Si possono dire e pensare tutte le cose del mondo sul mio conto, soprattutto che mi sto a nascondere dietro a delle scuse e che non ho intenzione di controllarmi... Se non sapessi controllarmi non sarei arrivata dove sono. Ho detto che alle volte NON RIESCO... Se pentirsi ed ammettere che si è sbagliato non serve io non so proprio cosa fare. Non posso tornare indietro. e comunque sarebbe un pezzo di esperienza in meno. MANCHERESTE ANCHE VOI e questo sinceramente è un peccato. perché qui ci sono tante belle persone...


ma io non ho capito perché ti dovresti pentire o
sentirti in colpa.
o meglio, temo di averlo capito, e per me stai sbagliando!!!!
non a tradire tuo marito (boh...), ma a colpevolizzarti di certo.
hai già parlato con ipazia?


----------



## oro.blu (23 Novembre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> E' sempre difficile spiegarsi scrivendo.
> 
> Per me non c'entra niente il tradimento, quello e' un altro discorso.
> 
> ...


Lo accetto e lo condivido. Per quanto riguarda il patto forse se penso che avevo dichiarato a suo tempo che io MAI nella vita avrei fatto una cosa del genere ho tradito più me stessa. Ancora di più perché l'ho fatto in modo che più stupido non si può. Un colpo di testa . Ubriaca  di ...cosa??? Ma é passata. Ora si volta pagina. Si guarda a domani. Si cerca di ricavare il meglio dalla situazione....


----------



## oro.blu (23 Novembre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Tipo? ti strafoghi di ferrero rocheè? Abusi di frico? A parte gli scherzi, se hai voglia di dirlo ovviamente, mi ha incuriosito molto questa cosa del non riuscire a frenarti a fare cose.


...be come quando dopo il tradimento di mio marito ho deciso di prendermi delle libertà con il suo cc (dicesi rubare).... O come quando, molto più giovane, io e la mia amica avevamo deciso che dovevamo provare l'estasi.... 
Quando ho deciso di farmi il pircing all'ombelico da sola perché non avevo abbastanza soldi...
Quando ero piccola mi divertivo a mettere i chiodi nelle prese...per vedere che effetto faceva...
Forse mi sono bruciata il cervello  

Adesso riceveró un altra svalangata di ooooo ma quanto sei rincoglionita!!!!
Oppure 'ma te sei mica normale..."


----------



## Carola (23 Novembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Non so per oro.blu.
> Per quanto mi riguarda, a me manca una donna che mi faccia mancare il respiro.
> Mi manca del sesso fatto con passione.
> Mi manca l'essere desiderato.
> Mi manca il sangue, la pelle, gli umori, il contatto.


adesso ditemi a chi non manca in un matrimonio
io conosco tanta gente ..
ho un gruppo molto affiatato di gente con cui scio 
molte coppie molte

in nessuna Pe re c'è questo tipo di cosa che è istintiva e tipica dei primo tempi
x tutti 
mia sorella ha un ottimo rapporto con suo marito ma col piffero non ha niente di quelle robe li x il marito.

ma come si fa qnd si vive insieme e si condividono le rotture di marroni quotidiane?? 

infatti saltano fuori i tradimenti 

dai dai inutile raccontare il sesso fatto in un certo.modo che ti leva il respiro che è un continuo prendersi fermarsi riprendersi giocare   ha bisogno di altro e così x quasi tutti


----------



## Horny (23 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> ...be come quando dopo il tradimento di mio marito ho deciso di prendermi delle libertà con il suo cc (dicesi rubare).... O come quando, molto più giovane, io e la mia amica avevamo deciso che dovevamo provare l'estasi....
> Quando ho deciso di farmi il pircing all'ombelico da sola perché non avevo abbastanza soldi...
> Quando ero piccola mi divertivo a mettere i chiodi nelle prese...per vedere che effetto faceva...
> Forse mi sono bruciata il cervello  ��
> ...


ma tu vieni qua apposta per farti cazziare?
a me fa impressione solo la faccenda del piercing...
comunque.


----------



## zanna (23 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> ...be come quando dopo il tradimento di mio marito ho deciso di prendermi delle libertà con il suo cc (dicesi rubare).... O come quando, molto più giovane, io e la mia amica avevamo deciso che dovevamo provare l'estasi....
> Quando ho deciso di farmi il pircing all'ombelico da sola perché non avevo abbastanza soldi...
> Quando ero piccola mi divertivo a mettere i chiodi nelle prese...per vedere che effetto faceva...
> Forse mi sono bruciata il cervello  ��
> ...


No ... per me hai fatto esperienze rischiose perfino ... sbagliando si impara (se si sopravvive) a non ripetere gli stessi errori se si è ben presenti a se stessi altrimenti il rischio di inanellare una serie di fesserie è concreto ... ora calma e gesso e pedalare ...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Chiara son contento di averti fatto ridere (dovrei esserne felice, non è facile strappare sorrisi di sti tempi).
> 
> Io credo che non dovrebbe influire sul nostro modo di agire ciò che gli altri ci fanno o ci abbiano fatto.
> 
> ...


ti dico subito che io sono molto positiva e propositiva in tutto e con tutti, per cui mi viene naturale essere di buonumore.
ultimamente qui non interagisco molto, quindi non sai che io sono tutt'altro che favorevole alle vendette o ai comportamenti indotti, per questo dico a danny di non revisionare le sue scelte passate in base alla piega che la sua vita ha preso ultimamente e che non è dovuta solo a lui ( a meno che non voglia ammettere che sua moglie se ne è andata ad un certo punto per i cazzi suoi anche perché lui non era abbastanza attento alla coppia e al rapporto).

perché il punto che volevo sottolineare io è proprio questo: che non si è più compagni/e quando smette di interessarci quello che l'altro fa/vuole/vede/ama prima ancora che quando ci si accompagna a qualcun altro, fosse anche solo a livello emotivo.
quello vuol dire allontanarsi, prima di tutto. chi se ne frega del tradimento del marito! quello si è allontanato da lei e il tradimento ne è un risvolto.

io, come altri, le avevo scritto di parlarne con lui: delle sue esigenze, delle sue emozioni. ma se non l'ha fatto o non lo fa MAGARI può significare anche che non viene ascoltata, e allora ad una certo punto rinuncia a farlo.
e fa dell'altro, per conto suo: che NON vuol dire PRESENTARE IL CONTO. 
vuol dire fare qualcos'altro che va bene a lei.
ovviamente non le sto consigliando di tradire o di fare sesso estremo a destra e a manca: a dire il vero non le sto consigliando proprio nulla, solo di non lasciarsi abbattere dalle scelte avventate che può aver commesso.


----------



## oro.blu (23 Novembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Non so per oro.blu.
> Per quanto mi riguarda, a me manca una donna che mi faccia mancare il respiro.
> Mi manca del sesso fatto con passione.
> Mi manca l'essere desiderato.
> Mi manca il sangue, la pelle, gli umori, il contatto.



...forse prima o poi la trovi. Non perdere la speranza.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Novembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Allora: non è che quel gran vuoto che ha provato mia moglie (e pure oroblu che usa le stese parole) non lo provassi pure io.
> Si chiama piattezza della vita.
> Lavori un sacco, pensi ai figli, fai le stesse cose ogni giorno.
> E non è che non ti diverti, ma che *quelle cazzo di emozioni che ti fanno aumentare i battiti del cuore non le hai più.*
> ...



è questo il tuo, il vostro problema.
che pensate vi sia dovuto tutto, e quando non l'avete non è colpa vostra.
ma è possibile che non ci arrivate (2)?


----------



## Tessa (23 Novembre 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> è questo il tuo, il vostro problema.
> che pensate vi sia dovuto tutto, e quando non l'avete non è colpa vostra.
> ma è possibile che non ci arrivate (2)?


Per me e' esattamente l'opposto. 
Sei tu, voi, che pensate che vi sia tutto dovuto e che sia lecito qualsiasi mezzo per ottenerlo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Novembre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Per me e' esattamente l'opposto.
> Sei tu, voi, che pensate che vi sia tutto dovuto e che sia lecito qualsiasi mezzo per ottenerlo.


io a danny non parlo in qualità di traditrice verso tradito, ma come persona.
io non ho mai pensato che mi spettasse qualcosa, e tanto meno ho aspettato che mi arrivasse dagli altri.


----------



## disincantata (23 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Lo accetto e lo condivido. Per quanto riguarda il patto forse se penso che avevo dichiarato a suo tempo che io MAI nella vita avrei fatto una cosa del genere ho tradito più me stessa. Ancora di più perché l'ho fatto in modo che più stupido non si può. Un colpo di testa . Ubriaca �� di ...cosa??? Ma é passata. Ora si volta pagina. Si guarda a domani. Si cerca di ricavare il meglio dalla situazione....



Puoi vederla così, oppure dedurre che non e' certo colpa tua se non puoi mantenere una  promessa perche' le cose sono andate storte per il tradimento di tuo marito. 

IO sinceramente non capisco chi si sente ancora in dovere di essere fedele, altra cosa se non ti va di guardare altrove per come si e' o perche' non si incontra uno idoneo.

Restare e desiderare altro e' come tradire.


----------



## ologramma (23 Novembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Allora: non è che quel gran vuoto che ha provato mia moglie (e pure oroblu che usa le stese parole) non lo provassi pure io.
> Si chiama piattezza della vita.
> Lavori un sacco, pensi ai figli, fai le stesse cose ogni giorno.
> E non è che non ti diverti, ma che quelle cazzo di emozioni che ti fanno aumentare i battiti del cuore non le hai più.
> ...


ottima analisi :up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> ...be come quando dopo il tradimento di mio marito ho deciso di prendermi delle libertà con il suo cc (dicesi rubare).... O come quando, molto più giovane, io e la mia amica avevamo deciso che dovevamo provare l'estasi....
> 
> Quando ho deciso di farmi il pircing all'ombelico da sola perché non avevo abbastanza soldi...
> 
> ...



Ahhh vabbè pensavo peggio. Non è che puoi paragonare le belluimate giovanili con cose fatte ora però. Poi rubare una fava, quella é roba di famiglia


----------



## oro.blu (23 Novembre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ahhh vabbè pensavo peggio. Non è che puoi paragonare le belluimate giovanili con cose fatte ora però. Poi rubare una fava, quella é roba di famiglia


ok fatte "da giovane" ma poi i pensieri sono stati tanti... e solo perché sono riuscita a trattenermi.
Noi abitiamo in una casa isolata, quasi "in mezzo ai campi", una sera 4 anni fa tornando a casa con i ragazzi in macchina mi accorgo che c'è qualcosa di strano...tutte le luci accese. entro con la macchina sul vialetto e vedo la porta del salotto spalancata. Sapete cosa ho fatto?? ho tirato il freno a mano, lasciando macchina accesa e ragazzi dentro !! e mi sono piombata dentro in casa come una furia i ladri sono scappati da una finestra dalla parte opposta.... Ma dico io, cosa mi è passato per la testa?? e se fossero stati ladri violenti? Avevo anche i ragazzi in macchina. Io non ci ho pensato. In quel momento dovevo prendere chi era in casa mia... Non credo sia una cosa normale. quando l'ho raccontato a mio marito mi ha chiesto se ero scema....


----------



## Eratò (23 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> ok fatte "da giovane" ma poi i pensieri sono stati tanti... e solo perché sono riuscita a trattenermi.
> Noi abitiamo in una casa isolata, quasi "in mezzo ai campi", una sera 4 anni fa tornando a casa con i ragazzi in macchina mi accorgo che c'è qualcosa di strano...tutte le luci accese. entro con la macchina sul vialetto e vedo la porta del salotto spalancata. Sapete cosa ho fatto?? ho tirato il freno a mano, lasciando macchina accesa e ragazzi dentro !! e mi sono piombata dentro in casa come una furia i ladri sono scappati da una finestra dalla parte opposta.... Ma dico io, cosa mi è passato per la testa?? e se fossero stati ladri violenti? Avevo anche i ragazzi in macchina. Io non ci ho pensato. In quel momento dovevo prendere chi era in casa mia... Non credo sia una cosa normale. quando l'ho raccontato a mio marito mi ha chiesto se ero scema....


Sei impulsiva... e quindi? Un sacco di gente è così.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ecco è la "crisi di mezza età, che ognuno vive quando la "sente" e magari buttatoci dentro dal tradimento, dalla morte dei genitori, dalla crescita dei figli, dall'avvicinarsi della menopausa e forse se la chiamassimo "seconda adolescenza" la capiremmo meglio.
> E' un passaggio in un'età diversa in cui le gioie, le emozioni, le relazioni, il senso di sé sono diverse e da costruire.
> Tornare indietro all'adolescenza perché "adesso che saprei cosa dire, adesso che saprei cosa fare" non funziona perché per vivere nuove emozioni si tende a riprendere quella modalità delle nuove esperienze che era adolescenziale.
> Invece bisogna trovare un nuovo modo di essere.
> ...


Ma non è così per tantissime persone.
Da quel che ho capito io di me stessa è che non hai una seconda adolescenza.
Ma dato che non l'hai vissuta, e non sai che cosa sia, cerchi goffamente di viverla, con chi o con che cosa te ne ha fornito il pretesto.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Novembre 2015)

kassia ha detto:


> Ma non è così per tantissime persone.
> Da quel che ho capito io di me stessa è che non hai una seconda adolescenza.
> Ma dato che non l'hai vissuta, e non sai che cosa sia, cerchi *goffamente* di viverla, con chi o con che cosa te ne ha fornito il pretesto.


parla per te


----------



## Brunetta (23 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> ok fatte "da giovane" ma poi i pensieri sono stati tanti... e solo perché sono riuscita a trattenermi.
> Noi abitiamo in una casa isolata, quasi "in mezzo ai campi", una sera 4 anni fa tornando a casa con i ragazzi in macchina mi accorgo che c'è qualcosa di strano...tutte le luci accese. entro con la macchina sul vialetto e vedo la porta del salotto spalancata. Sapete cosa ho fatto?? ho tirato il freno a mano, lasciando macchina accesa e ragazzi dentro !! e mi sono piombata dentro in casa come una furia i ladri sono scappati da una finestra dalla parte opposta.... Ma dico io, cosa mi è passato per la testa?? e se fossero stati ladri violenti? Avevo anche i ragazzi in macchina. Io non ci ho pensato. In quel momento dovevo prendere chi era in casa mia... Non credo sia una cosa normale. quando l'ho raccontato a mio marito mi ha chiesto se ero scema....



Le belinate giovanili sono dipendenti tanto dall'ambiente che si frequenta e dal bisogno che si ha di affermare se stessi. Per dire la figlia di una mia amica si è fatta fare appena maggiorenne un tatuaggio enorme, cosa non frequente magari si comincia con una stellina, ma, conoscendola dalla nascita, è stata una cosa coerente con lei e la sua storia relazionale.
Per quanto riguarda l'impulsività ti batto, non sto a raccontare.
Credo invece che te abbia la tendenza a giudicarti negativamente e nel contempo questo modo di considerarti una che fa cazzate è un espediente per non capire che senso hanno per te le cose che fai.
Ad esempio nel caso delle luci io ti considererei coraggiosa e con capacità di prendere in mano le situazioni.
Insomma metti tutto nella pattumiera senza fare raccolta differenziata e butti anche roba buona.


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> ...be come quando dopo il tradimento di mio marito ho deciso di prendermi delle libertà con il suo cc (dicesi rubare).... O come quando, molto più giovane, io e la mia amica avevamo deciso che dovevamo provare l'estasi....
> Quando ho deciso di farmi il pircing all'ombelico da sola perché non avevo abbastanza soldi...
> Quando ero piccola mi divertivo a mettere i chiodi nelle prese...per vedere che effetto faceva...
> Forse mi sono bruciata il cervello  ��
> ...


Ma se siete sposati non mi sembra un gran rubare, intendo per i prelievi nel cc. :singleeye:


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> ok fatte "da giovane" ma poi i pensieri sono stati tanti... e solo perché sono riuscita a trattenermi.
> Noi abitiamo in una casa isolata, quasi "in mezzo ai campi", una sera 4 anni fa tornando a casa con i ragazzi in macchina mi accorgo che c'è qualcosa di strano...tutte le luci accese. entro con la macchina sul vialetto e vedo la porta del salotto spalancata. Sapete cosa ho fatto?? ho tirato il freno a mano, lasciando macchina accesa e ragazzi dentro !! e mi sono piombata dentro in casa come una furia i ladri sono scappati da una finestra dalla parte opposta.... Ma dico io, cosa mi è passato per la testa?? e se fossero stati ladri violenti? Avevo anche i ragazzi in macchina. Io non ci ho pensato. In quel momento dovevo prendere chi era in casa mia... Non credo sia una cosa normale. quando l'ho raccontato a mio marito mi ha chiesto se ero scema....


Ma no è successa una cosa simile anche a me, li è l'istinto, un po' avventata magari


----------



## Cattivik (23 Novembre 2015)

Comunque oro.blu dopo la delusione dei siti d'incontri ha deciso di passare su un sito "garantito"...  fortuna sua che non ho tempo per scrivere...  e non solo...

Cattivik


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Novembre 2015)

Cattivik ha detto:


> Comunque oro.blu dopo la delusione dei siti d'incontri ha deciso di passare su un sito "garantito"...  fortuna sua che non ho tempo per scrivere...  e non solo...
> 
> Cattivik


Eehhhhh ?


----------



## Cattivik (23 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Eehhhhh ?


Oh a scanso di equivoci io ho 46 anni e non 31!!!

Minchia manco una battuta capite...

Cattivik


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Novembre 2015)

Cattivik ha detto:


> Oh a scanso di equivoci io ho 46 anni e non 31!!!
> 
> Minchia manco una battuta capite...
> 
> Cattivik


Vabbeh come spiegavo a Flavia, ho avuto una Giornataccia


----------



## Cattivik (23 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Vabbeh come spiegavo a Flavia, ho avuto una Giornataccia


Anche tu hai trovato un 31enne poco pratico?

Cattivik


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Novembre 2015)

Cattivik ha detto:


> Anche tu hai trovato un 31enne poco pratico?
> 
> Cattivik


La mia era una trentenne o giù di li del tutto incompetente che mi ha fatto perdere tipo 5 ore senza risolvere nulla Ovviamente parliamo di altro


----------



## Cattivik (23 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> La mia era una trentenne o giù di li del tutto incompetente che mi ha fatto perdere tipo 5 ore senza risolvere nulla Ovviamente parliamo di altro


...  e io che gia mi immaginavo una storia saffica... che delusione...  torno su youporn...  fino a quando la batteria del cel regge...

Cattivik

P.S. che poi tutto dipende da quanto mi eccito...


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Novembre 2015)

Cattivik ha detto:


> ...  e io che gia mi immaginavo una storia saffica... che delusione...  torno su youporn...  fino a quando la batteria del cel regge...
> 
> Cattivik
> 
> P.S. che poi tutto dipende da quanto mi eccito...


Cioè duri meno della batteria ?


----------



## Cattivik (23 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Cioè duri meno della batteria ?


...  no è che ho delle batterie all'uranio...

Cattivik

P.S. che non si fa per mantenere alto l'onore!


----------



## oro.blu (24 Novembre 2015)

Cattivik ha detto:


> Comunque oro.blu dopo la delusione dei siti d'incontri ha deciso di passare su un sito "garantito"...  fortuna sua che non ho tempo per scrivere...  e non solo...
> 
> Cattivik


????


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> ????


Non ti preoccupare  Oro qui la fauna è varia e Cattivik stava scherzando  buongiorno


----------



## oro.blu (24 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma se siete sposati non mi sembra un gran rubare, intendo per i prelievi nel cc. :singleeye:


Abbiamo conti separati, e prima di sposarci, sua madre mi ha detto chiaro e tondo "devi firmare per la separazione dei beni" .... In conclusione, siccome anche la cada é stata acquistata prima del matrimonio, io sono padrona della mia auto .... E meno male !!!
Apparte gli scherzi. Per la famiglia di mio marito il denaro é "il bene supremo" é loro, l'hanno guadagnato loro, lo spendono loro....


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Abbiamo conti separati, e prima di sposarci, sua madre mi ha detto chiaro e tondo "devi firmare per la separazione dei beni" .... In conclusione, siccome anche la cada é stata acquistata prima del matrimonio, io sono padrona della mia auto ����.... E meno male !!!
> Apparte gli scherzi. *Per la famiglia di mio marito il denaro é "il bene supremo" é loro, l'hanno guadagnato loro, lo spendono loro....*


Sulla separazione dei beni ok, posso capire. Per il Dio denaro, un po' di tristezza mi viene


----------



## oro.blu (24 Novembre 2015)

Oggi giornata di colloqui.... vado a farmi dire che ha poca voglia di studiare 
In compenso tra un prof è l'altro vi leggo negli altri 3d. Così magari riesco ad immaginare come siete. Di carattere intendo... bay


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Oggi giornata di colloqui.... vado a farmi dire che ha poca voglia di studiare
> In compenso tra un prof è l'altro vi leggo negli altri 3d. Così magari riesco ad immaginare come siete. Di carattere intendo... bay


In bocca al lupo per i colloqui, allora :up:


----------



## Uroboro (24 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Oggi giornata di colloqui.... vado a farmi dire che ha poca voglia di studiare
> In compenso tra un prof è l'altro vi leggo negli altri 3d. Così magari riesco ad immaginare come siete. Di carattere intendo... bay


Ne avrai di roba da legger tra un colloquio e l'altro....


----------



## Cattivik (24 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> ????


Un bel respiro oro.blu bello profondo... rilassati e guarda che non è detto che perché hai preso una fregatura una volta sempre deve essere così...  

Se posso... con un paragone azzardato...

Tu avevi un bell'abito a casa con cui tutto sommato ti trovavi bene... però sai avevi voglia di cambiare ma andando al risparmio... Sei andata al mercato ed hai deciso di comprare un vestito a 5 euro in quei cestoni dove c'è di tutto e di più... certo a volte cerca e ricerca guarda osserva metti da parte questo... però forse fammi dare ancora un'occhiata... anche questo non male... però forse sul fondo quello è meglio alla fine fai "l'affare" e spendi poco o nulla trovando quello che ti serve... a volte però... e come detto ti ci devi mettere d'impegno...

Fatto l'acquisto... forse troppo frettolosamente... una volta provato ti sei accorta che si sei andata al risparmio ma il vestito proprio non andava bene...

Al che hai deciso che basta risparmio ora punto alla boutique... e sei arrivata qui... solo che io sono impegnato in magazzino nell'inventario e non ti posso servire :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Cattivik.


P.S. Logicamente nel post c'è una parte del mio pensiero e una parte di scherzo...


----------



## oro.blu (24 Novembre 2015)

Cattivik ha detto:


> Un bel respiro oro.blu bello profondo... rilassati e guarda che non è detto che perché hai preso una fregatura una volta sempre deve essere così...
> 
> Se posso... con un paragone azzardato...
> 
> ...


 l'ho capito.... hai ragione...e non mi offendo per così poco [emoji12]


----------



## Carola (24 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Oggi giornata di colloqui.... vado a farmi dire che ha poca voglia di studiare
> In compenso tra un prof è l'altro vi leggo negli altri 3d. Così magari riesco ad immaginare come siete. Di carattere intendo... bay


anche io di colloqui 
....


----------



## contepinceton (24 Novembre 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> parla per te


Cosa vuoi che ti dica
Leggendo il forum
sono propensa a pensare 
che le signore sposate che si fanno l'amante
come contenuti ed espressioni
indicano solo di avere seri problemi di autostima.
Questo è il dato che ne ricavo.


----------



## zanna (24 Novembre 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> io a danny non parlo in qualità di traditrice verso tradito, ma come persona.
> io non ho mai pensato che mi spettasse qualcosa, e tanto meno ho aspettato che mi arrivasse dagli altri.


Questo da sempre oppure da un momento ben definito?
Ma alla fine propendi per l'egoista o per l'altruista ... o per una via di mezzo ... così alla bisogna (o per una radical chic)?


----------



## zanna (24 Novembre 2015)

kassia ha detto:


> Cosa vuoi che ti dica
> Leggendo il forum
> sono propensa a pensare
> che le signore sposate che si fanno l'amante
> ...


Ah però!!!! :mexican:


----------



## patroclo (24 Novembre 2015)

kassia ha detto:


> Cosa vuoi che ti dica
> Leggendo il forum
> sono propensa a pensare
> che le signore sposate che si fanno l'amante
> ...


In molti casi sicuramente, tenderei a sottolineare che molti mariti ( a causa della loro mancanza di autiostima e altro ..... ) non fanno altro che minare l'autostima delle proprie donne.


----------



## danny (24 Novembre 2015)

ermik ha detto:


> In molti casi sicuramente, tenderei a sottolineare che molti mariti ( a causa della loro mancanza di autiostima e altro ..... ) non fanno altro che minare l'autostima delle proprie donne.


Tu puoi minare l'autostima solo di persone facilmente manipolabili.
Il genere c'entra poco.
Minare l'autostima di un individuo significa legarlo a sè indefinitamente, creare un bisogno, alimentare una nevrosi.
Di solito chi manipola a sua volta ha una nevrosi che lo induce a mantenere il controllo sul partner.


----------



## patroclo (24 Novembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Tu puoi minare l'autostima solo di persone facilmente manipolabili.
> Il genere c'entra poco.
> Minare l'autostima di un individuo significa legarlo a sè indefinitamente, creare un bisogno, alimentare una nevrosi.
> Di solito chi manipola a sua volta ha una nevrosi che lo induce a mantenere il controllo sul partner.


senza cadere in forme patologiche ma vedo che è un gioco frequentissimo ...... pochi individui sono preparati alla vita di "coppia", alla fine si chiede sempre all'altro o al rapporto di assumere forme e ruoli che, se assumono un ruolo prevalente, con un sano rapporto di coppia forse c'entrano poco ( madre, padre, figli, terapeuta, stampella, dottore, crocerossina, ecc. ecc. ) 

forse non hai torto sulle questioni di genere ma ultimamente le mie +o- coetanee che incontro soffrono quasi tutte di questo problema


----------



## oro.blu (24 Novembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Tu puoi minare l'autostima solo di persone facilmente manipolabili.
> Il genere c'entra poco.
> Minare l'autostima di un individuo significa legarlo a sè indefinitamente, creare un bisogno, alimentare una nevrosi.
> Di solito chi manipola a sua volta ha una nevrosi che lo induce a mantenere il controllo sul partner.


suppongo di rientrare nella categoria di chi si fa manipolare....


----------



## Cattivik (24 Novembre 2015)

kassia ha detto:


> Cosa vuoi che ti dica
> Leggendo il forum
> sono propensa a pensare
> che le signore sposate che si fanno l'amante
> ...


...e se invece fosse più semplicemente voglia di fare del buon sesso senza complicazioni...  tipo andare al ristorante e mangiar bene senza dover poi rassettare la cucina...

Cattivik

P.S. Però vi sconsiglio di chiedere a oro.blu  informazioni su ristoranti :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oro.blu (24 Novembre 2015)

Cattivik ha detto:


> ...e se invece fosse più semplicemente voglia di fare del buon sesso senza complicazioni...  tipo andare al ristorante e mangiar bene senza dover poi rassettare la cucina...
> 
> Cattivik
> 
> P.S. Però vi sconsiglio di chiedere a oro.blu  informazioni su ristoranti :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



....cucino meglio da sola...anche se poi devo rassettare!!!!


----------



## contepinceton (24 Novembre 2015)

Cattivik ha detto:


> ...e se invece fosse più semplicemente voglia di fare del buon sesso senza complicazioni...  tipo andare al ristorante e mangiar bene senza dover poi rassettare la cucina...
> 
> Cattivik
> 
> P.S. Però vi sconsiglio di chiedere a oro.blu  informazioni su ristoranti :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Allora appunto il senza complicazioni richiede il non amante fisso.
Perchè se hai un amante fisso, poi sarà lui a crearti complicazioni.


----------



## disincantata (24 Novembre 2015)

kassia ha detto:


> Allora appunto il senza complicazioni richiede il non amante fisso.
> Perchè se hai un amante fisso, poi sarà lui a crearti complicazioni.


Ci vuole arte anche a scegliersi  un amante.  

Per  certi versi  ancora piu' impegnativo che scegliere un marito o una moglie.


----------



## contepinceton (24 Novembre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ci vuole arte anche a scegliersi  un amante.
> 
> Per  certi versi  ancora piu' impegnativo che scegliere un marito o una moglie.


Secondo me dipende.
Dipende da questo semplicissimo fatto:
Sei nella condizione di scegliere si o no?
Perchè se scegli perchè hai bisogno: non scegli.


----------



## Cattivik (24 Novembre 2015)

kassia ha detto:


> Allora appunto il senza complicazioni richiede il non amante fisso.
> Perchè se hai un amante fisso, poi sarà lui a crearti complicazioni.


Mica vero...



disincantata ha detto:


> Ci vuole arte anche a scegliersi  un amante.
> 
> Per  certi versi  ancora piu' impegnativo che scegliere un marito o una moglie.


Appunto è un'arte... o ti viene spontanea o lascia perdere.... impegnarmi no almeno quello deve essere senza troppi ragionamenti

Cattivik


----------



## contepinceton (24 Novembre 2015)

Cattivik ha detto:


> Mica vero...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cioè tu stai dicendo:
Scegli me che sono l'amante perfetto.
Mi pare di capire.


----------



## danny (25 Novembre 2015)

ermik ha detto:


> senza cadere in forme patologiche ma vedo che è un gioco frequentissimo ...... pochi individui sono preparati alla vita di "coppia", alla fine si chiede sempre all'altro o al rapporto di assumere forme e ruoli che, se assumono un ruolo prevalente, con un sano rapporto di coppia forse c'entrano poco ( madre, padre, figli, terapeuta, stampella, dottore, crocerossina, ecc. ecc. )
> 
> *forse non hai torto sulle questioni di genere ma ultimamente le mie +o- coetanee che incontro soffrono quasi tutte di questo problema*


Vero!
Però ricordo che tante di quelle stesse nostre coetanee (sui 40 anni e più?) da giovani erano proprio l'opposto, ovvero se la tiravano da paura. 
Sarà che se a 20 anni puoi concederti il lusso di essere esigente, di dire di no alle tante proposte, di scegliere quello che ritieni il meglio per te e di pretendere anche un po', a 40/50 le cose cambiano e ti trovi a fare i conti con minori potenzialità.
Il che un po' sorprende e allo stesso tempo angoscia chi arriva impreparato.
Per tutta una vita hai dato per scontato che potenzialmente eri libera di poter disporre della tua vita sentimentale ed amorosa come volevi. Poi a un certo punto ti rendi conto che non è più così e questo ti crea un po' di ansia, che appaghi cercando stampelle nei vari partner che incontri.
La frase "Sono gli ultimi anni" dice molto al riguardo.
Ovviamente generalizzando molto, perché poi come in ogni cosa vi è una storia diversa dietro ogni persona.


----------



## Cattivik (25 Novembre 2015)

kassia ha detto:


> Cioè tu stai dicendo:
> Scegli me che sono l'amante perfetto.
> Mi pare di capire.


No sto dicendo che devi saper scegliere... e che lo scegliere non deve diventare una cosa "impegnativa" se no ci perdi il gusto.

Riprendendo l'esempio del cestone dove trovi tutto a 5 euro e tra qualcosa di buona ci sono pure tante ma tante sole... 

Se devo passare un intero pomeriggio a rovistare nei cestoni per trovare qualcosa di buono lascio perdere... mi perdo il gusto di fare 4 passi tra le bancarelle perché preso dalla ricerca frenetica.... devo passeggiare e guardarmi intorno e ogni tanto rovistare... oppure capita che ti cade l'occhio su quel capo che guarda caso.... zac... l'affare è fatto.

Cattivik

P.S. Comunque io non sono l'amante perfetto... molto ma molto di più...  :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (25 Novembre 2015)

Cattivik ha detto:


> No sto dicendo che devi saper scegliere... e che lo scegliere non deve diventare una cosa "impegnativa" se no ci perdi il gusto.
> 
> Riprendendo l'esempio del cestone dove trovi tutto a 5 euro e tra qualcosa di buona ci sono pure tante ma tante sole...
> 
> ...


Ci avrei scommesso guarda.


----------



## oro.blu (25 Novembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Vero!
> Però ricordo che tante di quelle stesse nostre coetanee (sui 40 anni e più?) da giovani erano proprio l'opposto, ovvero se la tiravano da paura.
> Sarà che se a 20 anni puoi concederti il lusso di essere esigente, di dire di no alle tante proposte, di scegliere quello che ritieni il meglio per te e di pretendere anche un po', a 40/50 le cose cambiano e ti trovi a fare i conti con minori potenzialità.
> Il che un po' sorprende e allo stesso tempo angoscia chi arriva impreparato.
> ...


Alle volte la timidezza (con l'altro sesso) e la poca consapevolezza di essere "gradita" viene scambiata per "tirarsela da paura"...


----------



## Carola (25 Novembre 2015)

kassia ha detto:


> Cosa vuoi che ti dica
> Leggendo il forum
> sono propensa a pensare
> che le signore sposate che si fanno l'amante
> ...


ma mica sempre vero

io le donne che conosco sposate e che tradiscono serenamente e ripetutamente sono due e caso mai hanno il problema opposto entrambe di picchi di presunzione certe volte 

x un altra potrebbe starci ..è diventata una seriale ma solo dopo che si prese una sonora porta in faccia dal primo amante x il quale soffri ...da allora pare dico pare avere vita serena in casa e gran sesso fuori ma io non credo sia una donna equilibrata nonostante sto movimento

altre non pervenute


----------



## danny (25 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Alle volte la timidezza (con l'altro sesso) e la poca consapevolezza di essere "gradita" viene scambiata per "tirarsela da paura"...


A volte sì.
Non sempre, credimi.


----------



## Minerva (25 Novembre 2015)

Cosa intendete per "tirarsela? "


----------



## contepinceton (25 Novembre 2015)

Carola ha detto:


> ma mica sempre vero
> 
> io le donne che conosco sposate e che tradiscono serenamente e ripetutamente sono due e caso mai hanno il problema opposto entrambe di picchi di presunzione certe volte
> 
> ...


E quando mai le persone con una seria autostima:
Hanno pecche di presunzione?
Io non trovo qui dentro, amanti realizzate e felici.
Ma persone che si sono messe nei casini.


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Novembre 2015)

kassia ha detto:


> E quando mai le persone con una seria autostima:
> Hanno pecche di presunzione?
> Io non trovo qui dentro, amanti realizzate e felici.
> Ma persone che si sono messe nei casini.



Parla con Fantastica allora e ti si aprirà il fantamondo. A parte gli scherzi a) qui non ci sono tutte le amanti b) la felicità è per di sé stessa effimera. Solo chi non capisce niente é sempre felice. E io ambisco a non capire nulla. Ci arriverò un giorno. Sono fiduciosa.


----------



## contepinceton (25 Novembre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Parla con Fantastica allora e ti si aprirà il fantamondo. A parte gli scherzi a) qui non ci sono tutte le amanti b) la felicità è per di sé stessa effimera. Solo chi non capisce niente é sempre felice. E io ambisco a non capire nulla. Ci arriverò un giorno. Sono fiduciosa.


Ma a me non importa mettere le persone in categorie.
Traditrici e tradite.
Poi ciascuno di noi ha cose diverse che lo rendono più o meno felice.
Ho sempre visto felici e realizzate le persone che vivono secondo le uniche cose vere e autentiche che c'è da capire nella vita. Aspetta non capire, ma comprendere.
Non mi interessa sapere le storie di vita dei vari postatori/postatrici.
Sono una donna delusa dall'esperienza fatta.
Semplicemente perchè ho coltivato un'illusione credendola realtà.
Forse per tante persone il matrimonio è la prima grande vera occasione per diventare persone adulte.
Ma al tempo stesso è l'occasione per diventare persone adultere.


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Novembre 2015)

kassia ha detto:


> Ma a me non importa mettere le persone in categorie.
> Traditrici e tradite.
> Poi ciascuno di noi ha cose diverse che lo rendono più o meno felice.
> Ho sempre visto felici e realizzate le persone che vivono secondo le uniche cose vere e autentiche che c'è da capire nella vita. Aspetta non capire, ma comprendere.
> ...



In effetti è ostico diventare adulteri senza passare dal matrimonio.


----------



## contepinceton (25 Novembre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> In effetti è ostico diventare adulteri senza passare dal matrimonio.


Già.


----------



## oro.blu (25 Novembre 2015)

Non credo di essermi sposata per essere adulta. E il fatto che avrei potuto essere adultera non mi ha mai sfiorato la mete finchè non lo sono diventata. Anche se ancora non mi rendo conto. 
A distanza di una settimana mi sembra un incubo sbiadito...


----------



## Anonimo1523 (26 Novembre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> In effetti è ostico diventare adulteri senza passare dal matrimonio.


Quoto. Aggiungo che la prima causa di adulterio è il matrimonio.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Novembre 2015)

kassia ha detto:


> Cosa vuoi che ti dica
> Leggendo il forum
> sono propensa a pensare
> che le signore sposate che si fanno l'amante
> ...





ermik ha detto:


> In molti casi sicuramente, tenderei a sottolineare che molti mariti ( a causa della loro mancanza di autiostima e altro ..... ) non fanno altro che minare l'autostima delle proprie donne.





danny ha detto:


> Tu puoi minare l'autostima solo di persone facilmente manipolabili.
> Il genere c'entra poco.
> Minare l'autostima di un individuo significa legarlo a sè indefinitamente, creare un bisogno, alimentare una nevrosi.
> Di solito chi manipola a sua volta ha una nevrosi che lo induce a mantenere il controllo sul partner.



Prima di tutto problemi di autostima li hanno tutti.
Se non si avesse qualche insicurezza non si sarebbe umani.
Chi manipola agisce su quelle insicurezze con estrema abilità. Altrimenti non si parlerebbe di personalità manipolatorie.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (26 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Prima di tutto problemi di autostima li hanno tutti.
> Se non si avesse qualche insicurezza non si sarebbe umani.
> Chi manipola agisce su quelle insicurezze con estrema abilità. Altrimenti non si parlerebbe di personalità manipolatorie.


Brunetta questa volta non ci hai preso. Io non ho e non ho mai avuto problemi di autostima. Poi che mi siano successe delle cose che mi hanno cambiato, mi hanno fatto anche incazzare, mi impediscono di tornare ad avere quello che avevo prima o di essere come ero prima è un'altro conto. E questo credo faccia parte dei processi di crescita, di vita e di esperienza che mi riguardano.


----------



## danny (26 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Prima di tutto *problemi di autostima li hanno tutti*.
> Se non si avesse qualche insicurezza non si sarebbe umani.
> Chi manipola agisce su quelle insicurezze con estrema abilità. Altrimenti non si parlerebbe di personalità manipolatorie.


Ma anche no.
In ogni caso avere qualche insicurezza non vuol dire soffrire di problemi di autostima.
Quando hai problemi dipendi in tutto e per tutto da altri, ne sei dipendente, cerchi il consenso esterno come allo stesso tempo credi di avere valore solo se vali per qualcun altro e ti ami solo se sei amato da qualcuno e nella stessa misura. Non sei autonomo, tendi a seguire i progetti degli altri svilendo i tuoi, o addirittura non elaborando tuoi progetti. Sei ovviamente in balia di persone che proprio agendo sulla tua bassa stima ti riescono a manipolare, ma sei tu che dai loro il permesso di farlo, non loro che sono manipolatori (non sempre, si intende).
Quando una persona con bassa stima di sé si accoppia a un'altra che la critica periodicamente indebolendo ulteriormente la sua psiche tu hai di fronte una personalità manipolatoria: un partner che ti dice che sei brutto, che vali poco, che hai avuto fortuna a trovare lui fa il suo gioco. Se tu nn avessi problemi di autostima lo manderesti affanculo, ma non ci riesci perché lui ha già saputo carpire un tuo bisogno e ti ha legato a sé, rendendoti incapace di essere autonomo.
Il problema di alcune persone tradite: se hanno una percezione di sé adeguata solo nella coppia (vuoi perché la coppia è di lunga data, vuoi perché hanno investito molto in essa, vuoi per indole caratteriale), quando sono costretti a ridimensionarne la visione crollano, si sentono incapaci di concepire un "io" indipendente, in grado di esistere senza il partner. Hanno immediato bisogno di trovare un altro partner che sostituisca in parte o in tutto il precedente per compensare quanto perso o per dare l'illusione di continuità con il passato, e comunque necessitano di un lavoro molto lungo e faticoso per rendersi indipendenti nel caso questo non bastasse.
Diversamente chi aveva già un io indipendente, con una buona stima di sé al di fuori della coppia tende a lasciare chi ha tradito il patto, ma anche la visione del mondo e i progetti condivisi. Ed è in grado di gestirsi già da subito.
Poi esistono anche poi persone con un alta stima di sé, a volte anche questa può essere fonte di problemi relazionali, vedasi i soggetti con personalità narcisistica. Ma questo è un altro discorso.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Novembre 2015)

Quello  che  scrivi nega la  mia affermazione portando all'estremo i problemi di  autostima ed esemplificando nella situazione del tradimento  o fine  matrimonio 





danny ha detto:


> Ma anche no.
> In ogni caso avere qualche insicurezza non vuol dire soffrire di problemi di autostima.
> Quando hai problemi dipendi in tutto e per tutto da altri, ne sei dipendente, cerchi il consenso esterno come allo stesso tempo credi di avere valore solo se vali per qualcun altro e ti ami solo se sei amato da qualcuno e nella stessa misura. Non sei autonomo, tendi a seguire i progetti degli altri svilendo i tuoi, o addirittura non elaborando tuoi progetti. Sei ovviamente in balia di persone che proprio agendo sulla tua bassa stima ti riescono a manipolare, ma sei tu che dai loro il permesso di farlo, non loro che sono manipolatori (non sempre, si intende).
> Quando una persona con bassa stima di sé si accoppia a un'altra che la critica periodicamente indebolendo ulteriormente la sua psiche tu hai di fronte una personalità manipolatoria: un partner che ti dice che sei brutto, che vali poco, che hai avuto fortuna a trovare lui fa il suo gioco. Se tu nn avessi problemi di autostima lo manderesti affanculo, ma non ci riesci perché lui ha già saputo carpire un tuo bisogno e ti ha legato a sé, rendendoti incapace di essere autonomo.
> ...




Mi sembra un  rifiuto (più  di Anonimo che tuo) di riconoscere  una realtà  evidente  forse perché  è proprio  l'idea di  poter avere insicurezze a spaventare.  Così come altrove  l'idea di  non  essere  totalmente  etero  ha portato  perplesso  a negare  che gli esseri umani abbiano una psicologia.
Avere qualche problema di autostima  non  significa, per me, avere una bassa autostima. Io ho un'autostima molto alta, ma certamente non sono priva di insicurezze. Tutti hanno insicurezze. Altrimenti è come ostinarsi a voler credere che possa essere manipolata solo una gallina.


----------



## danny (26 Novembre 2015)

Se poi devo valutare me stesso... 
Io ho avuto sempre bassa stima di me stesso.
Questo mi ha reso più difficile rispetto ad altri affrontare determinate situazioni  e ho dovuto compensare il mio personale giudizio negativo su me stesso con un'elevata disponibilità verso gli altri, che sostanzialmente non ha prodotto gli effetti che illusoriamente io cercavo.
Se devo elaborare un giudizio questo problema mi ha impedito di portare avanti degnamente quello in cui potevo figurare bene, questo per evitare di mettere in gioco quello che mi sosteneva.
Nella coppia e nella famiglia ho trovato equilibrio e forza.
Mia moglie ha un'autostima altrettanto bassa, sia dal punto di vista affetttivo (di generare affetto nei suoi confronti), che delle proprie capacità (che ha, è una donna molto intelligente).
Che questo potesse essere un problema me ne sono reso conto solo molto tardi, più che altro ho elaborato solo ora quanto abbia influito sulle nostre rispettive felicità.
Tornando a vedere la cosa dal punto di vista generale, una persona con bassa autostima può rimanere ammaliata da chi le fa dei complimenti, ma anche il contrario, ovvero legge quella persona come falsa e interessata.
La capacità di non credere nell'amore dell'altro perché non ci si ritiene all'altezza di generare amore è un problema.
Chi ha bassa autostima spesso non crede di poter essere amato e pertanto non si lascia neppure andare ad amare, per paura di soffrire ancor di più o per incredulità nell'amore stesso, visto come qualcosa non alla propria portata. 
Le nostre personalità non sono tutte uguali. Le coppie neppure. Si fondano spesso su un equilibrio in cui le rispettive nevrosi quando ci sono si incastrano per lungo tempo. Quando la coppia ha un problema queste nevrosi vengono a galla, dimostrano di essere irrisolte, costituiscono un ulteriore problema.


----------



## danny (26 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quello  che  scrivi nega la  mia affermazione portando all'estremo i problemi di  autostima ed esemplificando nella situazione del tradimento  o fine  matrimonio
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Esattamente.


----------



## danny (26 Novembre 2015)

Su di te Brunetta la manipolazione può funzionare solo al contrario, ovvero utilizzandola in maniera positiva, cioé rinforzando ulteriormente la tua alta percezione di te stessa.
Su di un soggetto con bassa autostima si può agire in maniera intermittente, ovvero usando complimenti per attirare la sua fiducia, mescolandoli a critiche per minare le sue sicurezze dove ancora ci sono.
Ma non si può agire, come è stato detto, su una persona con un'elevata autostima trasformandola in una persona con bassa, perché sarà comunque refrattaria a questo tentativo di manipolazione.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (26 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quello  che  scrivi nega la  mia affermazione portando all'estremo i problemi di  autostima ed esemplificando nella situazione del tradimento  o fine  matrimonio
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non ho paura di paventare nulla, solo che per quanto riguarda l'autostima proprio non mi manca. Che sia una tua impressione te lo concedo, che sia giusta proprio no. Stai proprio sbagliando persona. Per curiosità da cosa hai tratto questa tua idea di me?


----------



## Anonimo1523 (26 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quello  che  scrivi nega la  mia affermazione portando all'estremo i problemi di  autostima ed esemplificando nella situazione del tradimento  o fine  matrimonio
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Si, ma allora se tutti soffrissero di autostima ci sarebbero solo manipolati e nessun manipolatore. Spiega meglio il tuo concetto. Io ho sofferto per suoi comportamenti che sono indipendenti dalla mia volontà o dalla mia autostima. I suoi comportamenti mi hanno ferito ma non hanno minato certo la mia autostima.


----------



## danny (26 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quello  che  scrivi nega la  mia affermazione portando all'estremo i problemi di  autostima ed esemplificando nella situazione del tradimento  o fine  matrimonio
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1) vero: se hai problemi di autostima puoi averla sia bassa che alta
2) Probabile: ma è il modo in cui si cerca di alleviare le insicurezze che cambia l'avere stima alta o bassa di sé, o una percezione più precisa del proprio io
3) Sì. In misura diversa e con diverse conseguenze sulle scelte di vita però.


----------



## danny (26 Novembre 2015)

ermik ha detto:


> In molti casi sicuramente, tenderei a sottolineare che molti mariti ( a causa della loro mancanza di autiostima e altro ..... ) non fanno altro che minare l'autostima delle proprie donne.





danny ha detto:


> Tu puoi minare l'autostima solo di persone facilmente manipolabili.
> Il genere c'entra poco.
> Minare l'autostima di un individuo significa legarlo a sè indefinitamente, creare un bisogno, alimentare una nevrosi.
> Di solito chi manipola a sua volta ha una nevrosi che lo induce a mantenere il controllo sul partner.


Ab ovo.
Il dibattito parte da questa considerazione di Ermik.
Ovvero della capacità di alcuni mariti di "minare" ovvero di abbassare l'autostima delle donne.
Non puoi farlo se i soggetti hanno un'elevata o corretta stima di sé, ho ribattuto io, ma solo se già essi partono con una bassa stima di sé che li rende manipolabili da parte di soggetti manipolatori (che anche quelle con alta stima di sé siano manipolabili è altrettanto vero, ma esula dalla questione). In questo solo caso si può individuare la responsabilità del coniuge, altrimenti del tutto ininfluente.
In poche parole: se una persona è solida, sicura di sé, non la abbatte nessuno.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (26 Novembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Ab ovo.
> Il dibattito parte da questa considerazione di Ermik.
> Ovvero della capacità di alcuni mariti di "minare" ovvero di abbassare l'autostima delle donne.
> Non puoi farlo se i soggetti hanno un'elevata o corretta stima di sé, ho ribattuto io, ma solo se già essi partono con una bassa stima di sé che li rende manipolabili da parte di soggetti manipolatori (che anche quelle con alta stima di sé siano manipolabili è altrettanto vero, ma esula dalla questione). In questo solo caso si può individuare la responsabilità del coniuge, altrimenti del tutto ininfluente.
> In poche parole: se una persona è solida, sicura di sé, non la abbatte nessuno.


Infatti, io sono tutt'altro che abbattuto.


----------



## danny (26 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quello  che  scrivi nega la  mia affermazione portando all'estremo i problemi di  autostima ed esemplificando nella situazione del tradimento  o fine  matrimonio
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La discussione sulla psicologia alla base dell'essere cuckoid in effetti era un po' giocata su piani diversi.
Il definire gioco quel comportamento mi è sembrato eccessivo.
La componente omosessuale non la vedo però determinante, in ogni caso l'affermazione in sé è imprecisa.
Stiamo parlando di tendenze sessuali o di componente femminile, che può avere una base fisica, sia per l'ipotalamo, sia per il dosaggio ormonale, per fare un esempio?
Non credo.
Io vedo il cuckoid più legato anche qui a un problema di errata stima della propria potenzialità sessuale.
Il cuckoid mette in ultimo piano la penetrazione/possesso della donna per raggiungere il piacere.
Lo ottiene attraverso il desiderio/possesso altrui e la potenza di altri.
Allo stesso tempo il sentire il dominio della donna anche se posseduta da altri dà la sensazione di avere maggiore potenza sessuale di quanto in una relazione alla pari si potrebbe ottenere. 
Il dominio di una donna tra l'altro sessualmente molto attiva (sempre secondo la sua visione) consente di ottenere anche qui gli stessi risultati di godimento. Se leggi un po' di cose cuckoid ti pare di vedere la realtà allo specchio, del tutto rovesciata. Definirlo "gioco" è riduttivo. E' sicuramente meno accettabile di altri "giochi" come il bondage e meno comprensibile dello scambio di coppia, per dire. In pratica, un cuckoid ti pare un pirla, leggendolo, non certo un gay.
Almeno, a me dà questa sensazione.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Non ho paura di paventare nulla, solo che per quanto riguarda l'autostima proprio non mi manca. Che sia una tua impressione te lo concedo, che sia giusta proprio no. Stai proprio sbagliando persona. Per curiosità da cosa hai tratto questa tua idea di me?


Non ho un'idea di te. In effetti di non ho capito niente perché sei qui ma barricato.
Mi riferivo solo al negare una cosa evidente come quella che ognuno ha delle insicurezze.
Non sono d'accordo neanche con Danny che dice che la manipolazione cin persone con alta autostima si attua facendo leva su questa.
Non è che chi ha buona autostima sia un tronfio pavone, quelle sono personalità narcisistiche grandiose patologiche  (come il silvio che spiega il sesso a una prostituta, spiegandole la masturbazione e crede alla di lei gratitudine. O quando  un parere su una situazione politica a un'altra prostituta dell'età per essergli nipote). 
Le personalità manipolatorie agiscono invece proprio sulle insicurezze e sulle sicurezze contemporaneamente, distruggono le altre relazioni con modalità diversificate, per creare isolamento e dipendenza affettiva, ma lo fanno in modo positivo mostrandosi presenti e rassicuranti. Insomma è una cosa complessa e neppure totalmente sotto il controllo del manipolatore. 
E anche la persona più sicura ci può cadere se incontra il manipolatore giusto al momento giusto.
A te non piace pensarlo e neppure a me, ma è così.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Novembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> La discussione sulla psicologia alla base dell'essere cuckoid in effetti era un po' giocata su piani diversi.
> Il definire gioco quel comportamento mi è sembrato eccessivo.
> La componente omosessuale non la vedo però determinante, in ogni caso l'affermazione in sé è imprecisa.
> Stiamo parlando di tendenze sessuali o di componente femminile, che può avere una base fisica, sia per l'ipotalamo, sia per il dosaggio ormonale, per fare un esempio?
> ...


Per ogni comportamento umano ci sono ragioni psicologiche.

Pensare che chi attua un comportamento sia consapevole del perché è la cosa più assurda che abbia sentito e ridurre i "giochi" sessuali a giochi è talmente contro l'evidenza che non riesco neanche a  immaginare come contrastarlo. Sarebbe come convincere qualcuno che c'è la forza di gravità.
Chiedere lumi a chi  attua un gioco sessuale è come chiedere all'infante descritto da Freud che gioca con il rocchetto  perché lo fa. A parte che è infante e quindi non in grado di parlare  Possiede non di meno una psicologa e il gioco ha un significato. Chiediamo allora a un bambino di nove anni perché gioca alla guerra e aspettiamoci che sia consapevole.


----------



## danny (26 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ho un'idea di te. In effetti di non ho capito niente perché sei qui ma barricato.
> Mi riferivo solo al negare una cosa evidente come quella che ognuno ha delle insicurezze.
> Non sono d'accordo neanche con Danny che dice che la manipolazione cin persone con alta autostima si attua facendo leva su questa.
> Non è che chi ha buona autostima sia un tronfio pavone, quelle sono personalità narcisistiche grandiose patologiche  (come il silvio che spiega il sesso a una prostituta, spiegandole la masturbazione e crede alla di lei gratitudine. O quando  un parere su una situazione politica a un'altra prostituta dell'età per essergli nipote).
> ...


Brunetta, ci sono diversi livelli di percezione di sé, ma generalmente quando uno ha un'elevata stima di sé non è equilibrato comunque e può essere soggetto a manipolazione.
Una persona cosciente di sé non è manipolabile, non ha punti su cui agire.
Berlusconi è un narcisista, non sappiamo quanto manipolabile, perché non lo conosciamo: in realtà è stato messo in scacco sessualmente anche da ragazzette, per cui puoi supporre quante debolezze abbia da questo, debolezze che non manifesta palesemente in quanto narcisista. Mio padre è un narcisista uguale. Alta considerazione di sé che fa il pari con la bassa stima verso gli altri, ma ha delle insicurezze anche lui. Non ha neppure lui una corretta percezione di sé. 
Quello che ho sottolineato in neretto è quella che io ho chiamato in un altro post  manipolazione intermittente.
Il secondo neretto è un  mio dubbio: il manipolatore sa di esserlo? Ha la volontà di esserlo? O è una modalità relazionale acquisita dall'interazione con determinati soggetti nella propria crescita o nell'età adulta?


----------



## danny (26 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Non ho un'idea di te. In effetti di non ho capito niente perché sei qui ma barricato.*


Su questo concordo anch'io.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (26 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ho un'idea di te. In effetti di non ho capito niente perché sei qui ma barricato.
> Mi riferivo solo al negare una cosa evidente come quella che ognuno ha delle insicurezze.
> Non sono d'accordo neanche con Danny che dice che la manipolazione cin persone con alta autostima si attua facendo leva su questa.
> Non è che chi ha buona autostima sia un tronfio pavone, quelle sono personalità narcisistiche grandiose patologiche  (come il silvio che spiega il sesso a una prostituta, spiegandole la masturbazione e crede alla di lei gratitudine. O quando  un parere su una situazione politica a un'altra prostituta dell'età per essergli nipote).
> ...


La tua spiegazione mi piace e penso anche io le stesse cose sulla manipolazione. Che manipolazione e autostima possano essere in qualche modo collegate può essere vero in alcune occasioni e non si intersecano in altre. Non sono barricato ho praticamente detto tutto di me sulle varie discussioni ed ho risposto a tutti. Non sono narcisista. Non riesco a capire il tuo concetto di autostima e insicurezza. A volte in pizzeria non so se prendere la birra o no. Dipende da tanti fattori. È insicurezza questa? Dovrei partire da casa avendo già deciso cosa prendere? Semplicemente affronto la cosa al momento. Se qualcosa mi va storto, come un rapporto personale, non mina certo la mia autostima. Non mi sono mai neanche sentito un pavone quando tutto andava bene.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (26 Novembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Su questo concordo anch'io.





Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ho un'idea di te. In effetti di non ho capito niente perché sei qui ma barricato..


Sono entrato in questo forum da poco essendoci capitato per caso. Non lo conoscevo e digitando cose riguardante il tradimento in generale per vedere se qualcuno/a avesse avuto una storia simile alla mia, mi sono imbattuto in questo sito. Ho letto alcune cose, ho raccontato di me, ho risposto ad altri. Non cercavo conforto, belle parole per andare avanti o altro. Tra l'altro non pensavo si trattasse di questo. Io la mia situazione l'ho superata da quando mi è accaduta e successivamente ho superato al momento stesso che si sono verificate ulteriori "scoperte" le stesse. Quello che non supero,  nel senso che non riesco a perdonare e/o passarci sopra, è il suo comportamento avuto con me. Ma non per mancanza di autostima o di chissà quale cosa, ma semplicemente perché non ci riesco e perché nel frattempo è cambiato il mio modo di essere è di stare con lei. Non sono barricato.


----------



## brenin (26 Novembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Brunetta, ci sono diversi livelli di percezione di sé, ma generalmente quando uno ha un'elevata stima di sé non è equilibrato comunque e può essere soggetto a manipolazione.
> Una persona cosciente di sé non è manipolabile, non ha punti su cui agire.
> Berlusconi è un narcisista, non sappiamo quanto manipolabile, perché non lo conosciamo: in realtà è stato messo in scacco sessualmente anche da ragazzette, per cui puoi supporre quante debolezze abbia da questo, debolezze che non manifesta palesemente in quanto narcisista. Mio padre è un narcisista uguale. Alta considerazione di sé che fa il pari con la bassa stima verso gli altri, ma ha delle insicurezze anche lui. Non ha neppure lui una corretta percezione di sé.
> Quello che ho sottolineato in neretto è quella che io ho chiamato in un altro post  manipolazione intermittente.
> Il secondo neretto è un  mio dubbio: il manipolatore sa di esserlo? Ha la volontà di esserlo? O è una modalità relazionale acquisita dall'interazione con determinati soggetti nella propria crescita o nell'età adulta?


Secondo me il manipolatore sa di esserlo; a mio avviso la manipolazione perpetuata ritengo abbia uno o più fini,tutti comunque riconducibili all'interesse personale del manipolatore ( e qui i casi sarebbero sterminati, dal sesso,ai soldi,all'accrescimento del proprio "ego" e così via,anche sino alle cose più piccole e banali ).


----------



## disincantata (26 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Sono entrato in questo forum da poco essendoci capitato per caso. Non lo conoscevo e digitando cose riguardante il tradimento in generale per vedere se qualcuno/a avesse avuto una storia simile alla mia, mi sono imbattuto in questo sito. Ho letto alcune cose, ho raccontato di me, ho risposto ad altri. Non cercavo conforto, belle parole per andare avanti o altro. Tra l'altro non pensavo si trattasse di questo. Io la mia situazione l'ho superata da quando mi è accaduta e successivamente ho superato al momento stesso che si sono verificate ulteriori "scoperte" le stesse. Quello che non supero,  nel senso che non riesco a perdonare e/o passarci sopra, è il suo comportamento avuto con me. Ma non per mancanza di autostima o di chissà quale cosa, ma semplicemente perché non ci riesco e perché nel frattempo è cambiato il mio modo di essere è di stare con lei. Non sono barricato.



Posso chiderti   cosa intendi per 'e' il suo comportamento avuto con me'?

Intendi  dopo la scoperta del suo tradimento o quello che ha fatto a tua insaputa?


----------



## Anonimo1523 (27 Novembre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Posso chiderti   cosa intendi per 'e' il suo comportamento avuto con me'?
> 
> Intendi  dopo la scoperta del suo tradimento o quello che ha fatto a tua insaputa?


Entrambi, perché il comportamento che aveva con me dipendeva molto da quello che mi ha fatto alle spalle. Io quel periodo l'ho tranquillamente superato per quanto riguarda la mia vita ma non riesco ad accettarlo e superarlo per quanto concerne il nostro rapporto di coppia. Volere andare avanti insieme come marito e moglie mi sembra una gran finzione.


----------



## spleen (27 Novembre 2015)

Oro, vorrei chiederti una cosa, se tuo marito molti anni fa' non avesse in qualche modo spezzato, danneggiato il vostro intimo legame, sarebbe cambiato qualcosa nel tuo modo di agire recente?
Rifletti bene prima di rispondere e rispondi se ti va.


----------



## oro.blu (27 Novembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Oro, vorrei chiederti una cosa, se tuo marito molti anni fa' non avesse in qualche modo spezzato, danneggiato il vostro intimo legame, sarebbe cambiato qualcosa nel tuo modo di agire recente?
> Rifletti bene prima di rispondere e rispondi se ti va.


Non so darti una risposta precisa. Ma credo che forse avrei riflettuto di più. Probabilmente, dico probabilmente, ma non ne sono del tutto convinta, ad un certo punto so che per la testa mi è passato un : "ma si, chi se ne frega, tanto per una volta, infondo l'ha fatto anche lui"

Ma era una giustificazione da poco. Come ti dico, non sono certa che altrimenti non l'avrei fatto, magari avrei trovato un altra scusa...
Non è una domanda semplice e la domanda non può essere banale e non posso dare la colpa delle mie azioni ad altri.
Ho avuto un attimo di pura vertigine.... la vertigine non è paura di cadere, ma voglia di volare... (Jovanotti)
...ma sono caduta


----------



## spleen (27 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Non so darti una risposta precisa. Ma credo che forse avrei riflettuto di più. Probabilmente, dico probabilmente, ma non ne sono del tutto convinta, ad un certo punto so che per la testa mi è passato un : "ma si, chi se ne frega, tanto per una volta, infondo l'ha fatto anche lui"
> 
> Ma era una giustificazione da poco. Come ti dico, non sono certa che altrimenti non l'avrei fatto, magari avrei trovato un altra scusa...
> *Non è una domanda semplice* e la domanda non può essere banale e non posso dare la colpa delle mie azioni ad altri.
> ...


Non so se hai notato, mi trovo spesso a fare domande scomode.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Novembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Brunetta, ci sono diversi livelli di percezione di sé, ma generalmente quando uno ha un'elevata stima di sé non è equilibrato comunque e può essere soggetto a manipolazione.
> Una persona cosciente di sé non è manipolabile, non ha punti su cui agire.
> Berlusconi è un narcisista, non sappiamo quanto manipolabile, perché non lo conosciamo: in realtà è stato messo in scacco sessualmente anche da ragazzette, per cui puoi supporre quante debolezze abbia da questo, debolezze che non manifesta palesemente in quanto narcisista. Mio padre è un narcisista uguale. Alta considerazione di sé che fa il pari con la bassa stima verso gli altri, ma ha delle insicurezze anche lui. Non ha neppure lui una corretta percezione di sé.
> Quello che ho sottolineato in neretto è quella che io ho chiamato in un altro post  manipolazione intermittente.
> Il secondo neretto è un  mio dubbio: il manipolatore sa di esserlo? Ha la volontà di esserlo? O è una modalità relazionale acquisita dall'interazione con determinati soggetti nella propria crescita o nell'età adulta?


Penso che ci siano origini diverse che portano anche a consapevolezze diverse. Suppongo che la maggior parte dei manipolatori sia convinta di essere in difesa.


----------



## disincantata (27 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Entrambi, perché il comportamento che aveva con me dipendeva molto da quello che mi ha fatto alle spalle. Io quel periodo l'ho tranquillamente superato per quanto riguarda la mia vita ma non riesco ad accettarlo e superarlo per quanto concerne il nostro rapporto di coppia. Volere andare avanti insieme come marito e moglie mi sembra una gran finzione.



Capisco benissimo, sfumature che sentivi ed attribuitivi ad altro, per te prioritaria la famiglia, lei, mentre invece c'era altro che ignoravi.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> La tua spiegazione mi piace e penso anche io le stesse cose sulla manipolazione. Che manipolazione e autostima possano essere in qualche modo collegate può essere vero in alcune occasioni e non si intersecano in altre. Non sono barricato ho praticamente detto tutto di me sulle varie discussioni ed ho risposto a tutti. Non sono narcisista. Non riesco a capire il tuo concetto di autostima e insicurezza. A volte in pizzeria non so se prendere la birra o no. Dipende da tanti fattori. È insicurezza questa? Dovrei partire da casa avendo già deciso cosa prendere? Semplicemente affronto la cosa al momento. Se qualcosa mi va storto, come un rapporto personale, non mina certo la mia autostima. Non mi sono mai neanche sentito un pavone quando tutto andava bene.


Anche chi ha un'alta autostima non si crede perfetto e riconosce limiti e difetti, quelle sono le insicurezze. Oppure avrà umani timori di perdere cose e persone a cui tiene.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (27 Novembre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Capisco benissimo, sfumature che sentivi ed attribuitivi ad altro, per te prioritaria la famiglia, lei, mentre invece c'era altro che ignoravi.


Esattamente. Hai capito benissimo.


----------



## disincantata (27 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Esattamente. Hai capito benissimo.



NON solo, ti senti pure in colpa con te stesso per non aver approfondito i perche'.

Il problema e'che si da ampia fiducia pensando che gia' quello basti per essere corretti.


----------



## oro.blu (27 Novembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Non so se hai notato, mi trovo spesso a fare domande scomode.



gia mi sono accorta!
mi sono accorta anche che ho digitato domanda al posto di risposta...spero si capisse cosa intendevo


----------



## Anonimo1523 (27 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche chi ha un'alta autostima non si crede perfetto e riconosce limiti e difetti, quelle sono le insicurezze. Oppure avrà umani timori di perdere cose e persone a cui tiene.


Brunetta non riesco a capirti in questo caso. Vuoi che ti dica che avevo ed ho una bassa autostima? Vuoi che ti dica che la mia autostima è diminuita a seguito dei fatti? Se vuoi te lo dico ma non è così. Se non vogliamo giocare con le parole giochiamoci.  Nessuno è perfetto e non mi sono mai creduto tale. Non ho insicurezze, cosa devo riconoscere. Gli umani umori, essendo umani, li abbiamo tutti, ma se basi l'autostima su queste percezioni allora nessuno ha un'alta autostima perché non esiste in senso assoluto. Ho sofferto molto, mi è crollato il mondo addosso, sono cambiato e sono diventato più forte, più insensibile e più arido e grazie a queste qualità che probabilmente, almeno per amore di una compagna, non soffrirò più. Se poi credi che abbia poca autostima è  una tua valutazione e rimane tale.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (27 Novembre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> NON solo, ti senti pure in colpa con te stesso per non aver approfondito i perche'.
> 
> Il problema e'che si da ampia fiducia pensando che gia' quello basti per essere corretti.


Non sempre ci sono perchè o sono talmente evidenti che non c'è nulla da ricercare. Che perché c'è un del modo di essere di lei? Nulla, è così come io sono come sono.  He perché c'è di lei che si monta la testa? Ha trovato cose persone e mondi che non immaginava potessero riguardarla. Cosa devo ricercare?. La miglior risposta alle nostre domande è spesso l'evidenza dei comportamenti.


----------



## disincantata (27 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Non sempre ci sono perchè o sono talmente evidenti che non c'è nulla da ricercare. Che perché c'è un del modo di essere di lei? Nulla, è così come io sono come sono.  He perché c'è di lei che si monta la testa? Ha trovato cose persone e mondi che non immaginava potessero riguardarla. Cosa devo ricercare?. La miglior risposta alle nostre domande è spesso l'evidenza dei comportamenti.



Io parlavo di te, delle sensazioni che provavi tu in quegli anni.

Pure mio marito e' entrato in  un mondo 'fatato' che non conosceva non  frequentava'prima'.

Ed io mi sono  sempre rifiutata di frequentare l'ambiente.  NON era il mio e mi sarei sentita a disagio. 

POI l'altra l'ha conosciuta nel suo di  mondo ma aveva già cambiato, credo,   la visione di quanti modi ci possono essere di vivere pur essendo sposato. 
Essere circondato da amici  con varie amanti e mogli di cui si dicevano innamoratistimi......night bella vita. 
Lo penso io. Lui non ne parla e non ammetterebbe mai che vivere vicino a gente molto libertina  gli abbia fatto sentire 'piccolo'  il suo peccato.

Oh  si e'pure stupito che io stessi male ahahahahah  oltre negare l'evidenza,  sminuire il tutto a ''non e'  come pensi tu ecc. ' piu' o meno come fanno tutti i traditori decisi a restare.  
Per quello non riesco più a credere  a chi tradisce 'con riserva'.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (27 Novembre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io parlavo di te, delle sensazioni che provavi tu in quegli anni.
> 
> Pure mio marito e' entrato in  un mondo 'fatato' che non conosceva non  frequentava'prima'.
> 
> ...


Le mie sensazioni. Difficile esprimerle. Sicuramente inizialmente rabbia e impotenza. Rabbia perchè non riesci a darti una spiegazione della trasformazione repentina e perché ti assicuro che durante quel periodo alcune sue frasi erano pugnalata.  Impotenza perché non puoi fare molto .... tempo fa mi ha chiesto tra le tante cose perché non l'ho fermata  .... in quel periodo non ragionata era inarrestabile ad ogni discorso ripeteva è lavoro, vuoi che smetta? Era impossibile dialogare ... e poi impotenza perchè con due ragazzi piccoli ... tieni presente che nel 2002, quando la cosa ha preso per me una brutta piega, uno aveva 11 anni e l'altro 5. Quindi io lavoro e casa, senza hobby né amicizie, se non quelle che derivavano dalle attività dei figli. Poi ho iniziato a cambiare, ma è stato graduale e sofferto e accompagnato da quella sensazione di averla persa. Ho cercato di rendere un po l'idea di come mi sentivo.


----------



## Eratò (27 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Le mie sensazioni. Difficile esprimerle. Sicuramente inizialmente rabbia e impotenza. Rabbia perchè non riesci a darti una spiegazione della trasformazione repentina e perché ti assicuro che durante quel periodo alcune sue frasi erano pugnalata.  Impotenza perché non puoi fare molto .... tempo fa mi ha chiesto tra le tante cose perché non l'ho fermata  .... in quel periodo non ragionata era inarrestabile ad ogni discorso ripeteva è lavoro, vuoi che smetta? Era impossibile dialogare ... e poi impotenza perchè con due ragazzi piccoli ... tieni presente che nel 2002, quando la cosa ha preso per me una brutta piega, uno aveva 11 anni e l'altro 5. Quindi io lavoro e casa, senza hobby né amicizie, se non quelle che derivavano dalle attività dei figli. Poi ho iniziato a cambiare, ma è stato graduale e sofferto e accompagnato da quella sensazione di averla persa. Ho cercato di rendere un po l'idea di come mi sentivo.


Quanto ti capisco...Quella sensazione di sapere che qualsiasi cosa farai o dirai, non potrai cambiare il corso degli eventi....


----------



## Anonimo1523 (27 Novembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Quanto ti capisco...Quella sensazione di sapere che qualsiasi cosa farai o dirai, non potrai cambiare il corso degli eventi....


Già  ....


----------



## disincantata (27 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Già  ....



Per fermarla  intendeva che dovevi imporre di smettere di lavorare?  O altro?

Caspita erano piccoli i figli,  un lavoraccio. 

Ecco mio marito e' stato almeno furbo di non aver mai detto una parola fuori posto o addossare la minima colpa a me. Anzi.

Pero' giriamola come ci piace,  quello che brucia e' il tradimento e la durata dello stesso. 

Poi ovvio che, noi a casa a pensare alla  casa, figli e  problemi,  loro a sollazzarsi a nostra insaputa, altro che se girano e gireranno sempre al pensiero.

E neanche e' così vero che poi dipende dal loro comportamento dopo, conta ma non basta. 

A volte fa incavolare pure perche' se e' vero quello che ci dicono, non capisci perche' sono volati altrove per anni.

Puro egoismo e superficialita'.  E non sono qualita' da apprezzare.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Brunetta non riesco a capirti in questo caso. Vuoi che ti dica che avevo ed ho una bassa autostima? Vuoi che ti dica che la mia autostima è diminuita a seguito dei fatti? Se vuoi te lo dico ma non è così. Se non vogliamo giocare con le parole giochiamoci.  Nessuno è perfetto e non mi sono mai creduto tale. Non ho insicurezze, cosa devo riconoscere. Gli umani umori, essendo umani, li abbiamo tutti, ma se basi l'autostima su queste percezioni allora nessuno ha un'alta autostima perché non esiste in senso assoluto. Ho sofferto molto, mi è crollato il mondo addosso, sono cambiato e sono diventato più forte, più insensibile e più arido e grazie a queste qualità che probabilmente, almeno per amore di una compagna, non soffrirò più. Se poi credi che abbia poca autostima è  una tua valutazione e rimane tale.



Ma sai che ne so di te?! Niente.
Il discorso era generale rispetto alla possibilità di essere manipolati anche se si ha alta autostima.
Tu non sei stato manipolato? Meglio. Hai ottima autostima? Meglio ancora?
Relax


----------



## Anonimo1523 (27 Novembre 2015)

*QUOTO*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma sai che ne so di te?! Niente.
> Il discorso era generale rispetto alla possibilità di essere manipolati anche se si ha alta autostima.
> Tu non sei stato manipolato? Meglio. Hai ottima autostima? Meglio ancora?
> Relax


Giustissimo ... RELAX


----------



## Anonimo1523 (27 Novembre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Per fermarla  intendeva che dovevi imporre di smettere di lavorare?  O altro?
> 
> Caspita erano piccoli i figli,  un lavoraccio.
> 
> ...


Credo che volesse dire perchè non mi hai fatto ragionare.  Ma era veramente impossibile.


----------



## disincantata (28 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Credo che volesse dire perchè non mi hai fatto ragionare.  Ma era veramente impossibile.



Come facevi a farla ragionare se ignoravi la sua storia?


----------



## Anonimo1523 (28 Novembre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Come facevi a farla ragionare se ignoravi la sua storia?


Ti ripeto che lei insiste a dire che non era una storia ma una amicizia. Farla ragionare intende che all'epoca voleva che fossi stato più incisivo a farle capire che stava sbagliando e che si stava comportando male con me e i figli.


----------



## disincantata (28 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Ti ripeto che lei insiste a dire che non era una storia ma una amicizia. Farla ragionare intende che all'epoca voleva che fossi stato più incisivo a farle capire che stava sbagliando e che si stava comportando male con me e i figli.



LEI insiste, ma non credo tu sia un visionario ed abbia dedotto dal nulla una storia che ritieni un tradimento!

Mio marito mi diceva che era una 'matta', dopo un suo msg su fb a nostra figlia, che potevo chiedere a tutti, ed il suo amico 'non so niente, ma con quella e' da escludere, ci ha provato pure con me, non e' registrata, e'  matta, lo sanno  tutti.  Fino a quando 'la matta' non mi ha telefonato. 18 mesi dopo. 

Ma pure dopo e' stato tutto un sminuire il tutto.  So per certo che lui non mi ha mai detto la verita'.


----------



## Mary The Philips (28 Novembre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Mio marito mi diceva che era una 'matta', dopo un suo msg su fb a nostra figlia, che potevo chiedere a tutti, ed il suo amico 'non so niente, ma con quella e' da escludere, ci ha provato pure con me, non e' registrata, e'  matta, lo sanno  tutti.



L'ultimo messaggio che mio marito ha scritto a "lei" era "sei fuori"; il penultimo "sei pazza" (letti io), dunque quando ho iniziato a sfruculìare la faccenda mi si diceva che era una povera demente. 



Si, una povera pazza con la quale scopava nel motel dietro casa sua (di lei) :rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (28 Novembre 2015)

*diciamo*

Molti traditori sono carenti di capacità comunicative con il tradito, ma pure con l'amante non scherzano.
Se tante amanti sono finite a farsi dare delle pazze è perché prima non erano state ridimensionate.
È un pensiero maligno che invece siano state convinte di stare vivendo una sublime storia d'amore.


----------



## disincantata (28 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Molti traditori sono carenti di capacità comunicative con il tradito, ma pure con l'amante non scherzano.
> Se tante amanti sono finite a farsi dare delle pazze è perché prima non erano state ridimensionate.
> È un pensiero maligno che invece siano state convinte di stare vivendo una sublime storia d'amore.



E' una domanda l'ultima riga?


----------



## Mary The Philips (28 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Molti traditori sono carenti di capacità comunicative con il tradito, ma pure con l'amante non scherzano.
> Se tante amanti sono finite a farsi dare delle pazze è perché prima non erano state ridimensionate.
> È un pensiero maligno che invece siano state convinte di stare vivendo una sublime storia d'amore.




Se si sono convinte di stare vivendo la storia del secolo a qualcosa si saranno pur appoggiate: vedere un uomo sposato che fa carte false pur di vederle,  di sentirle, di farle felici con la foto della tazzina del caffè al mattino su whatsApp :rotfl: o con quella del gattino appeso alla mezza luna per la buonanotte, qualche messaggio lo trasmette, no? 
Una telefonata di 10 secondi solo per un mi manchi, magari strappata ad un contesto familiare, cosa può ingenerare nella mente di una donna? Che quello è l'Amore. Poco sapendo, magari, che lui la voleva fare, d'accordo, ma che anche, magari, con quei 10 secondi si garantiva il resto della serata senza rotture di coglioni.


----------



## danny (30 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Penso che ci siano origini diverse che portano anche a consapevolezze diverse. *Suppongo che la maggior parte dei manipolatori sia convinta di essere in difesa*.


Condivido.


----------



## danny (30 Novembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Se si sono convinte di stare vivendo la storia del secolo a qualcosa si saranno pur appoggiate: vedere un uomo sposato che fa carte false pur di vederle,  di sentirle, di farle felici con la foto della tazzina del caffè al mattino su whatsApp :rotfl: o con quella del gattino appeso alla mezza luna per la buonanotte, qualche messaggio lo trasmette, no?
> Una telefonata di 10 secondi solo per un mi manchi, magari strappata ad un contesto familiare, cosa può ingenerare nella mente di una donna? Che quello è l'Amore. Poco sapendo, magari, che lui la voleva fare, d'accordo, ma che anche, magari, con quei 10 secondi si garantiva il resto della serata senza rotture di coglioni.


Già.
In fin dei conti è un'illusione inebriante.
Perché no?
Perché cercare solo il lato concreto della vita e non idealizzare anche solo 10 secondi di vita?


----------



## Mary The Philips (30 Novembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Già.
> In fin dei conti è un'illusione inebriante.
> Perché no?
> Perché cercare solo il lato concreto della vita e non idealizzare anche solo 10 secondi di vita?



Perchè si ha ben poco di altro e si preferisce illudersi piuttosto che realizzare di poter aspirare a qualcosa di più che ai ritagli di tempo della vita di qualcun altro?


----------



## danny (30 Novembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Perchè si ha ben poco di altro e si preferisce illudersi piuttosto che realizzare di poter aspirare a qualcosa di più che ai ritagli di tempo della vita di qualcun altro?


Perché magari non si vuole niente di più, almeno all'inizio.


----------



## Mary The Philips (30 Novembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Perché magari non si vuole niente di più, almeno all'inizio.


Può essere. All'inizio, si sa, l'adrenalina comanda e il cervello va sottospirito.


----------

